# Windows sur Mac: Boot Camp !!!



## kertruc (5 Avril 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/


J'avoue que je suis sur le cul...


----------



## big-nambas (5 Avril 2006)

Pour ceux qui l'attendaient:




Apple unveils software for Macs to run Windows
   NEW YORK, April 5, 2006 (AFP) - Apple Computer on Wednesday unveiled a publicly available test software application that enables its Mac computers with Intel processors to run Microsoft's Windows XP operating system.
   Apple said that its software, called Boot Camp, is available for download starting Wednesday, and that the application will be a feature in Leopard, the company's next major release of the Mac operating system.
   The move marks another shift for Apple to reach out to computer users, the vast majority of whom use the Microsoft operating system.
   "Apple has no desire or plan to sell or support Windows, but many customers have expressed their interest to run Windows on Apple's superior hardware now that we use Intel processors," said Philip Schiller, Apple's senior vice president of worldwide product marketing.
   "We think Boot Camp makes the Mac even more appealing to Windows users considering making the switch."


(C'est pour ceux qu'aiment windaube....)


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

idem je me suis pri une enorme claque dans la tête.. et c'est pas un poisson..  

voilà pourquoi Apple a attendu jusqu'a maintenant car annoncer celà les 1er avril...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

A quelques jours près, c'est Apple qui raflait la mise des 15000 $ !!!


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A quelques jours près, c'est Apple qui raflait la mise des 15000 $ !!!




c'est clair...    vivment les benchs...


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

c est pas une rumeurs c est bien vrai!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair...    vivment les benchs...



vu la population ici, les premiers vont pas tarder. On va attendre que les gens rentre du boulot  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## big-nambas (5 Avril 2006)

Voila quelques détails:


USA-informatique
   Apple lance un logiciel pour installer Windows sur ses ordinateurs Mac

   CUPERTINO (Etats-Unis), 5 avr 2006 (AFP) - Apple, le fabricant américain d'ordinateurs et de logiciels Mac, a lancé mercredi une application permettant d'installer sur ses ordinateurs le logiciel Windows de son grand rival et leader du monde informatique Microsoft.
   Baptisé "Boot camp" ce logiciel existe pour l'heure en version expérimentale et fera partie de la prochaine version du système d'exploitation Mac OS X d'Apple, "Leopard", dont les grandes lignes doivent être dévoilées en août, a indiqué Apple dans un communiqué.
   Cette première version de "Boot camp" est téléchargeable sur www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp. Elle s'adresse aux usagers d'ordinateurs Mac de dernière génération, qui sont équipés d'un processeur du fabricant de puces Intel.
   "Boot camp" permet non seulement d'intégrer Windows XP sur un Mac via un CD d'installation de Microsoft, mais laisse ensuite le choix à l'usager de faire fonctionner son ordinateur sur le système d'exploitation de son choix, les deux produits coexistant sur le disque dur.
   A la Bourse de New York, l'action Apple s'envolait de 5,08% à 64,28 dollars et celle de Microsoft prenait 0,65% à 27,82 dollars lors des échanges électroniques avant l'ouverture (13H10 GMT).
   "Apple n'a pas envie ni l'idée de vendre ou de soutenir Windows", a précisé la marque à la pomme, "mais plusieurs de nos consommateurs ont exprimé le souhait de pouvoir faire fonctionner Windows sur nos ordinateurs qui fonctionnent désormais avec un processeur Intel".
   En juin dernier, Apple avait créé une petite révolution dans le monde informatique en décidant de rompre ses liens historiques avec le fabricant de microprocesseurs IBM pour se tourner vers Intel, dont le nom a toujours été associé à Microsoft.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (5 Avril 2006)

> *EFI and BIOS*
> 
> Macs use an ultra-modern industry standard technology called EFI to handle booting. Sadly, Windows XP, and even the upcoming Vista, are stuck in the 1980s with old-fashioned BIOS. But with Boot Camp, the Mac can operate smoothly in both centuries.


 
ici : http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

LOL et pan dans la gue****  :love:


----------



## big-nambas (5 Avril 2006)

Bien sûr, il faudra faire gaffe:




			
				Word to the Wise
Windows running on a Mac is like Windows running on a PC. That means itll be subject to the same attacks that plague the Windows world. So be sure to keep it updated with the latest Microsoft Windows [URL="http://www.microsoft.com/security/" a dit:
			
		

> security[/URL] fixes.]
> quote=dumbop84]ici : http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/]


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Une pleine page dans le New-York Times et une vidéo pour la peine!! :rateau: No comment! C'est sûr que ça ira plus vite avec BootCamp!

"The best windows pc looking I have ever use!" 

Ca fait vraiment zarbi! :rateau: :hein:


----------



## boddy (5 Avril 2006)

Mais c'est *extraordinaire !*
Il faut absolument que j'échange mon iMac G5 de 7 mois contre un Intel 
Rendez-vous compte ! Je pourrais utiliser Windows avec ses sautes d'humeur et Microsoft avec ses virus 
Bon, mais je lance aussi un appel aux dons (à envoyer par MP) parce qu'il va falloir que j'achète tous les logiciels en double :mouais:
Elle est pas belle la vie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, il faudra faire gaffe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manustyle (5 Avril 2006)

Cette utilitaire est Anglais, y-a-t-il un inconvénient a installer une version FR de XP ?

Je pense que non, mais mieux vaut demander avant


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Salut.

La documentation en anglais est disponible ici.
En plus, Apple livre les pilotes Windows pour Mac.

Un premier pas vers la virtualisation sous Mac ? 

@+
iota


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2006)

La procédure d'installation en PDF


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

et linux dans tout ça ?


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2006)

Arghhhh, grillé!  

J'ai pris trop de temps à la lire.


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

non techniquement il n y a pas de probleme a instel en anglais alors que ton os est en french  
bon les benchs :love:  ou sont ils!!!!!???  
je devais acheter un pc cet été pour faire tourner 3ds max pour les cours maintenant vive apple..
et le prochain ibook


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2006)

J'imagine la tronche dans les bureaux de Microsoft.


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

wouaa c est clair les gars qui ce casse le cul a faire le "vista" et maintenant apple propose le boot camp.. Biil doit etre pas content


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

Histoire de réagir une bonne fois pour toute à une inquiétude injustifiée qui revient régulièrement:



> Oula! Mais alors pourquoi les développeurs feraient encore des logiciels pour MacOS X maintenant qu'on peut booter Windows officiellement?


Réponse courte: Parce que les utilisateurs de Mac utilisent comme système principal MacOS X (sinon peu ou pas d'interet d'acheter un Mac), donc la seule manière de toucher de façon certaine ces utilisateurs est de supporter MacOS X.

Réponse détaillé:
Un utilisateur ayant acheté un Mac utilisera principalement MacOS X et donc préfèrera toujours utiliser les version Mac. Ce qu'il fait qu'il sera prêt à payer pour une version Mac (ce qui est moins sûr pour une version Windows) et donc les développeurs ont tout interet à soutenir ce marché. 
D'autant qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir qui a installé Windows ou non, par contre il est certain que tous le monde à MacOS X livré avec son Mac. Donc un développeur Mac serait fou d'abandonner MacOS X sous prétexte qu'il est uniquement possible d'installer XP, car il perdra quoiqu'il arrive des clients en faisant ca.
La possibilité d'utiliser Windows n'a d'intêret que pour les switchers souhaitant switcher en douceur sans prendre trop de risque, et pour quelques logiciels spécifiques sans équivalent et/ou professionnels pour un besoin spécifique.

Le seul risque est éventuellement quelqu'un qui n'a connu que le Mac et n'est jamais sorti de son petit monde de Mac user (i.e: n'a jamais vu un Windows de sa vie) découvre tout d'un coup Windows et le préfère à MacOS X. Autant dire aucune chance, car il faut vraiment être hors de la réalité pour ne jamais avoir utilisé Windows, et ce genre de personne, si cela existe, n'a d'ailleur peu de chance même de prendre l'initiative d'installer Windows tout d'un coup.

Bref, au mieux ca ramène des switcher et donc augmenter la part de marché. En aucun cas ca n'a de risque de réduire les logiciels développés pour MacOS X, au contraire!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Avril 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la tronche dans les bureaux de Microsoft.



Surtout les employés qui travaillaient sur le futur VPC.

Je pense que leur avenir à très court terme est sombre.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Au passage, il y a une mise à jour des firmwares de tout les Mac Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

Ce que je retiens de la manoeuvre, au delà de la possibilité de faire tourner XP sur un Mac est que Apple fournit un utilitaire qui offre la possibilité de partitionner un disque sans l'initialiser et cela m'intéresse quand même plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> wouaa c est clair les gars qui ce casse le cul a faire le "vista" et maintenant apple propose le boot camp.. Biil doit etre pas content



Tu rigoles. T'imagines toutes ces licences de Windows qu'il va pouvoir vendre (tous ceux qui voudront installer Windows sur un Macintel n'auront pas forcément une licence de Windows sous la main). C'est la fête pour lui aussi.  

Mais ça veut dire aussi qu'à plus ou moins long terme, Virtual PC est condamné à disparaître.


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ici : http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> *EFI and BIOS*
> 
> ...


C'est ironique à souhait, j'adore :love:


----------



## Mickjagger (5 Avril 2006)

Purée moi qui me disais que j'allais pouvoir convaincre des gens de tenter le mac en leur disant qu'ils pourraient aussi avoir l'equivalent d'un PC "au cas où", à condition de bidouiller un peu... Si maintenant Apple gère la bidouille avec un logiciel, simple, clean et le moins de manips possibles c'est super!

Par contre la doc indique clairement que c'est une beta limitée dans le temps, c'est les possesseurs de MacIntel tout neufs avec Tiger qui raleront quand il faudra acheter Leopard pour continuer à utiliser cette solution!
A moins que Leopard n'arrive enfin avec la virtualisation et là c'est le switch en masse garanti!:rateau:

Edit: c'est quand même top que l'optimisation des cartes 3D soit annoncée, car ça c'est un gros progrès par rapport à la 1ere bidouille amateur dispo sur le net. Et c'est pas du tout la mort du Mac, parce que des tas de gens n'auront aucune envie de s'embeter à installer windows XP qu'il faut d'abord dénicher ou payer.


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

vu sous cet angle je suis d accord avec toi mais je ne pense pas maisl malheureusement j ai peur que cela va faire grandir le piratage de windows...


----------



## Ubique (5 Avril 2006)

J'aimerais bien comprendre comment les marchés financiers peuvent être au courant avant nous (un site  spécialisé sur Apple qui n'a rien vu venir !?!
L'action d'Apple a grimpé d'un coup hier soir à la fermeture de la bourse américaine.
Des idées ?!?


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> [...]   _"Apple has no desire or plan to sell or support Windows, but many customers have expressed their interest to run Windows on Apple's superior hardware now that we use Intel processors"_ [...]




Apple écoute ses utilisateurs maintenant ? :rateau: Quand la démago se met au service de la stratégie...


----------



## Tyler (5 Avril 2006)

Peut-on installer windows sur un disque externe avec Bootcamp ? (Securité POWWA)


----------



## Fran6 (5 Avril 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Apple écoute ses utilisateurs maintenant ? :rateau: Quand la démago se met au service de la stratégie...


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on installer windows sur un disque externe avec Bootcamp ? (Securité POWWA)


La doc parle de disque interne avec une partition unique hfs journalisée. Donc non, à priori.


----------



## fpoil (5 Avril 2006)

en tout cas les gamers vont être fou de joie...

et peut être des switch en perpective


----------



## joanes (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement j ai peur que cela va faire grandir le piratage de windows...




Mon Dieu, c'est horrible


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> vu sous cet angle je suis d accord avec toi mais je ne pense pas maisl malheureusement j ai peur que cela va faire grandir le piratage de windows...



Ah bon Windows est piraté ?


----------



## Tyler (5 Avril 2006)

ouais bon si pas d'installation sur externe...BOF. Prends de la place sur le disque pour rien ou presque.

Non merci.

PS : au fait j'ai fait la maj du firmwire, je l'enlève ou bien je peux la laisser... ?


----------



## Claude number X (5 Avril 2006)

Harg... NON !!! :hein: 
ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...

Attendre Leopard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon Windows est piraté ?



Il paraît.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai l'impression que c'est la fin des Powermac...


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

Et voilà, on a maintenant le nom du *premier virus sur Mac* : *Windows XP*


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Avril 2006)

Jeromemac, t'en penses quoi ?????


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Jeromemac, t'en penses quoi ?????



Ah nan pitié pas ça


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

1 : j'aurais préféré le contraire 
2 : quid de linux ?


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> PS : au fait j'ai fait la maj du firmwire, je l'enlève ou bien je peux la laisser... ?


Tu as tellement peur de te retrouver avec ça :


----------



## takamaka (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que c'est la fin des Powermac...



Moi j'ai surtout l'impression que je suis condamné à changer ma machine, si et seulement si je veux profiter de l'intégralité de la prochaine évolution de OSX, à savoir Léopard.


----------



## feeric (5 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> 1 : j'aurais préféré le contraire
> ...



Le contraire, c'est l'annonce de Mac OS pour ordinateurs compatibles PC ? Bah, il va falloir attendre Leopard, non ? 

Enfin pour un trentième anniversaire, pas besoin d'acheter un Spartacus bis, juste un CD de microsoft Windows pour faire plaisir à Steve Ôô


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

bon toujours personnes pour faire le test...?   

c est vrai a ce moment là on ne peu plus parler de switch...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Apple va encore sortir un ou deux os X pour la forme, mais je crois que l'arrêt de mort est signé. Il ne manquerait plus qu'elle fournisse Windows dans les disques de restauration, c'est la seule étape infime qui reste... Je ne vois pas pourquoi Adobe se casserait le cul à faire une CS3 mactel, maintenant. Elle le fera cette fois ci, mais sûrement pas la prochaine.
Je crois que la messe est dite. Le suicide chez les trentenaires est bien un problème de société.


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
*
*

*What you&#8217;ll need*

&#8230;


A printer for the instructions (You&#8217;ll want to print them before installing Windows, really.)
&#8230;


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

Jobs et Bill sont potes de nouveau...


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2006)

Laurent





 

 -------------------- 
Neige, soleil et grand froid.
C'est la bonne saison qui commence  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tu es en hémisphère sud?


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Apple va encore sortir un ou deux os X pour la forme, mais je crois que l'arrêt de mort est signé. Il ne manquerait plus qu'elle fournisse Windows dans les disques de restauration, c'est la seule étape infime qui reste... Je ne vois pas pourquoi Adobe se casserait le cul à faire une CS3 mactel, maintenant. Elle le fera cette fois ci, mais sûrement pas la prochaine.
> Je crois que la messe est dite. Le suicide chez les trentenaires est bien un problème de société.



N'importe quoi. Reflechis plus et/ou lis mon post en première page, car là tu dis n'importe quoi.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le suicide chez les trentenaires est bien un problème de société.


Hihi, joli jeu de mots!
Sinon c'est fini ce pessimisme??!!
On est pas medium! On verra bien, pour peu, les nouveaux switchers se lasseront vite de Windows au profit de Mac OS.


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

C'est pas Jobs qui vient de vendre (comme par hasard...) quelques actions Apple?


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Apple va encore sortir un ou deux os X pour la forme, mais je crois que l'arrêt de mort est signé. Il ne manquerait plus qu'elle fournisse Windows dans les disques de restauration, c'est la seule étape infime qui reste... Je ne vois pas pourquoi Adobe se casserait le cul à faire une CS3 mactel, maintenant. Elle le fera cette fois ci, mais sûrement pas la prochaine.
> Je crois que la messe est dite. Le suicide chez les trentenaires est bien un problème de société.


Faut pas dramatiser...
Temps qu'un nombre suffisant de personnes utiliseront Mac OS X et pas ou occasionnellement Windows (ce qui représente la majorité des cas, on achète pas un Mac pour faire tourner uniquement XP, c'est un non sens), Adobe continuera à sortir ses produits pour Mac.
Tout le monde n'a pas envie d'acheter une licence Windows XP pour son Mac.

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, joli jeu de mots!
> Sinon c'est fini ce pessimisme??!!
> On est pas medium! On verra bien, pour peu, les nouveaux switchers se lasseront vite de Windows au profit de Mac OS.


Un switcher n'achète pas un Mac pour utiliser Windows XP, par définition (ou alors ca n'est pas un switcher). Au plus il s'en servira de temps à autre pour les quelques soft pour lesquel il n'a pas trouvé d'équivalent. Ou si il n'a vraiment pas acroché avec MacOS X (au moins dans ce cas il aura pas l'impression de s'être fait avoir).

Pour plus de détail, relire mon post. Dire que c'est l'arret de mort de MacOS X et/ou du Mac c'est ne pas avoir reflechis suffisament, car c'est tout sauf ca! (en fait c'est tout le contraire, c'est ce qui peut faire décoller les switchs vers MacOS X.)


----------



## nosousyman (5 Avril 2006)

une petite pensee au futur acheteurs de norton pour PC...


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Tu veux dire mac?


----------



## nosousyman (5 Avril 2006)

en fait je trouve ça positif, mais j'espere quand meme que les editeurs continurons à sortir leurs softs pour les deux OS...


----------



## nosousyman (5 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire mac?



oui! (en parlant hardware), desolé.


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Avril 2006)

Moi je penses que c'est une très bonne idée, j'ai eu il y a quelques temps un client qui était passé au mac il y a 4 ans et qui voulait un logiciel qui n'existait que pour PC, il a du en acheter (je sais pas si il l'a encore fait) juste pour ce logiciel, là ca va résoudre un certain nombre de problème.
Par ailleurs pour virtual PC je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il soit voué à disparaître, si la virtualisation n'est pas proposé par Apple, c'est encore un moyen (un peu lent certes) de le faire.
Il y a un moi, j'ai eu un "cours" par une personne pro Microsoft bossant dans un hopital francais qui est venu nous présenté les produits microsoft. Il fut tres fier de nous montrer un logiciel qu'il utilisait depuis 1 an pour simuler d'autre système (typiquement faire tourner d'ancienne version de leur logiciel), ce logiciel c'etait VPC, il avait l'air heureux de nous faire découvrir ce soft, mais fut bien surpris quand je lui ai dit que j'utilisais ce logiciel depuis des années sur mac (qu'il avait d'ailleur critiqué auparavant).


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

No soucy! Ca va bien continuer!  Enfin, j'espère... :rose:


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

nosousyman a dit:
			
		

> en fait je trouve ça positif, mais j'espere quand meme que les editeurs continurons à sortir leurs softs pour les deux OS...




regarde un peu plus haut... le seigneur des nonos en parle...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Quand je lis sur MacGé ou MacB les réactions des mac-users, j'ai l'impression de revivre la chutte du mur de Berlin : pendant que tout s'effondre, les adeptes contunuent à croire aux lendemains qui chantent pour leur bloc fissuré... On adit Apple reste apple avec le Mactel puisque c'est de l'EFI et de l'OS X, et voilà Windows.. SI steve n'a pas eu assez des combines de Bill,  il va encore déguster.
Je suis démoralisé, je vais de" ce pas me torcher avec un cubis de vin. A demain.


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Apple va encore sortir un ou deux os X pour la forme, mais je crois que l'arrêt de mort est signé. Il ne manquerait plus qu'elle fournisse Windows dans les disques de restauration, c'est la seule étape infime qui reste... Je ne vois pas pourquoi Adobe se casserait le cul à faire une CS3 mactel, maintenant. Elle le fera cette fois ci, mais sûrement pas la prochaine.
> Je crois que la messe est dite. Le suicide chez les trentenaires est bien un problème de société.



Je partage tes craintes, Apple ne deviendrait-il plus qu'un assembleur PC comme les autres?
Certes y'a 2-3 trucs qui fonctionnent pas (iSight par exemple) mais si Apple fait un suivi officiel du truc, et ça à l'air bien parti, je ne vois pas quel serait dans l'absolu leur intérêt à continuer le développement de Mac OS dans le futur.
Surtout si Vista est supporté quand il sortira...

J'suis déçu, ce qui faisait la valeur ajoutée de Apple à mes yeux vient de tomber, désormais on se retrouve avec un PC, et juste un boitier plus joli.
A la rigueur on pouvait se douter que la brèche serait ouverte avec le passage à Intel, mais un support officiel, c'est la dernière chose à laquelle je m'attendais...

Désormais on a plus un Mac, mais un bête Centrino skinné, ce qui faisait la particularité de la marque, ce qui faisait la différence quand on sortait un iBook de son sac ou que l'on avait un iMac chez soi par rapport à tous les autres portables/tours PC n'existe plus.
Maintenant on ne dit plus "un Mac avec Mac OS" mais "un Mac avec la possibilité de mettre Windows".

Déçu déçu déçu...


----------



## nosousyman (5 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> No soucy! Ca va bien continuer!  Enfin, j'espère... :rose:


on croise les doigts, mais je pense qu'on peut faire confiance aux etudes de marché d'apple.
comme disent certains: wait and see!


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quand je lis sur MacGé ou MacB les réactions des mac-users, j'ai l'impression de revivre la chutte du mur de Berlin : pendant que tout s'effondre, les adeptes contunuent à croire aux lendemains qui chantent pour leur bloc fissuré... On adit Apple reste apple avec le Mactel puisque c'est de l'EFI et de l'OS X, et voilà Windows.. SI steve n'a pas eu assez des combines de Bill,  il va encore déguster.
> Je suis démoralisé, je vais de" ce pas me torcher avec un cubis de vin. A demain.





heu.. lâche un verre...


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Avril 2006)

La guerre mac-PC se termine aujourd'hui.
Windows a gagné par KO.
C'est pitié de voir les mac-user de la première heure se pâmer parce que windows est arrivé là où même Gates n'avait jamais révé de le voir: sur Mac.
A ceux là, je dis de jouir de la futilité de leur triomphe.

Maintenant, windows est destiné à tourner, en natif ou non, sur 100 % des machines.

Apple a beau nous faire l'article de l'EFI, ça ne prend plus: on nous a assez amusé avec les 64 bits du G5 !

On va avoir un windows vista "mac edition".
Et beaucoup de =onde vont l'utiliser, contrairement à ce que certains epnsent: les nouveaux venus ont leurs habitudes sous windows, les gamins sont sous Msn, les softs professionnels (educ nationale par exemple) sous windows, les films HD bientot sous WMP...
Alors oui, les anciens (à partir d'aujourd'hui, nous le sommes tous, tous ceux qui n'auront pas connu "windows everywhere") utiliseront OSX, puis Léopard, mais avec ce boot, petit à petit, ils prendront l'habitude de windows. Et se diront "tiens, pour faire une lettre, je peut rester dans word" puis "super ce jeu, je vais pas rebooter pour reprendre ma partie" ect...

Que pensent les rares développeurs de jeux mac, comme aspyr ?
Ils seront les premières victimes, puis à terme il n'y aura qu'apple et adobe pour faire des logiciels mac.
Notre fameux hobbit a tout a fait raison, mais son discour doit se conjuguer au passé.

Que dit Apple en pleines page dans le NYT ? Qu'il existe macOSX, un superbe et pereformant systéme d'exploitation capable de nous aider à réaliser nos rêves? Non, il dit "Hé les gars, nous aussi on peut faire marcher windows !"

Ils doivent se tordre de rire, à Redmond ! (sauf les gars de VPC). Si j'étais eux, je saisirais la balle au bond et dès demainn, dans les jouenaux, je me paierait une double page pour clamer sur fond bleu "Windows souhaite la bienvenu aux macintosh"

Avec en plus petits caractères "Pendant des années les somptueux mac étaiernt bridés et limités, imaginez ce qu'ils vont pouvoir faire avec windows XP !"
Et qui c'est qui va passer pour un C*** ?

Le pire, a prèsent, car si pour nous la bataille est futile
C'est à Cupertino qu'elle devient francchement pénible
Car si aujourd'hui Boootcamp est lançé
C'est que depuis toujours il a été préparé.

Je crois que les rédacteurs de "joy of tech" ont été prophétiques:le premier à avoir installé windows sur mac s'y exclamait "i have become death, the destroyer of worlds"


----------



## Lived Eht (5 Avril 2006)

C'est étrange...

Vous êtes tous à switcher sur Mac pour pouvoir utiliser Mac OSX au lien de Windows, et vous voilà euphoriques devant la possibilité de l'utiliser sur un Mac maintenant... Pourquoi avez-vous switché?
Je suis d'accord que ça peut être utile pour certaines applications, mais si vous êtes sur Mac, c'est que vous n'avez pas réellement besoin de ces applications.


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quand je lis sur MacGé ou MacB les réactions des mac-users, j'ai l'impression de revivre la chutte du mur de Berlin : pendant que tout s'effondre, les adeptes contunuent à croire aux lendemains qui chantent pour leur bloc fissuré... On adit Apple reste apple avec le Mactel puisque c'est de l'EFI et de l'OS X, et voilà Windows.. SI steve n'a pas eu assez des combines de Bill,  il va encore déguster.
> Je suis démoralisé, je vais de" ce pas me torcher avec un cubis de vin. A demain.


Sauf que c'est tout sauf la même chose que la chute du mur de Berlin. Essais de reflechir plus loin que le bout de ton nez et peut être que tu arrivera à comprendre vraiment ce qu'il en retourne.

C'est pourtant pas dur à comprendre si on prend la peine de reflechir pausément plus de 5 sec, on comprend alors que ce BootCamp va en réalité (et j'utilise le futur parce que c'est une certitude!), augmenter la part de marché de MacOS X (je dis bien de MacOS X!), et donc par voie de conséquence la base de clients potentiels pour les développeurs de logiciels MacOS X. 

*De ce fait au final le nombre de logiciels natifs MacOS X va augmenter (et non réduire!).* 
Pas besoin de sortir de polytechnique pour comprendre ca, il suffit de reflechir intelligement et pausement plus de 5 sec en mesurant toute la signification et prenant en compte le contexte de la situation.


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

mais bien ... c est pas compliqué pourquoi ce faire chi..*** si tu souhaite os x tu met os x et si tu souhaite win et bin voila tu es content!!


----------



## Cricri (5 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange...
> 
> Vous êtes tous à switcher sur Mac pour pouvoir utiliser Mac OSX au lien de Windows, et vous voilà euphoriques devant la possibilité de l'utiliser sur un Mac maintenant... Pourquoi avez-vous switché?
> Je suis d'accord que ça peut être utile pour certaines applications, mais si vous êtes sur Mac, c'est que vous n'avez pas réellement besoin de ces applications.



Oui mais ça m'empêche pas d'être content pour d'autres.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135152


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

mouarf mouarf mouarf...
vends PowerBook G4, excellent état... mdr...

pitain, jveux un MPB!!! (on est d'accord, moi c'est uniquement pour les jeux )


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

À ceux qui se disent déçus ou inquiets  :

Un Mac reste un Mac !!!!!!! Bon sang de bois !!!  
On ne met Windows (XP ou Vista) dessus que si on en a besoin, point barre !!!
Les futurs Mac continueront à Booter sous Mac OS X (ou autre version pour le futur).
Ça n'est pas la mort du Mac, c'est juste un outil pour faciliter le switch. Pour ne plus avoir à faire face à l'argument, oui mais j'ai un truc qui ne tourne que sur Windows !!!

Un système s'avérant aussi ouvert est un gage d'avenir et de conquête de part de marché (peut-être pas énorme, mais quand même).


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

lol UnAm ca ne m'etonne pas!!!


----------



## nosousyman (5 Avril 2006)

moi ce qui m'enerve, c'est que c'est parce que des bidoulleurs on absolument voulu installer win sur leur macintel, que apple se retrouve à proposer bootcamp! une partie de moi rejette cette info?!


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> À ceux qui se disent déçus ou inquiets  :
> 
> Un Mac reste un Mac !!!!!!! Bon sang de bois !!!
> On ne met Windows (XP ou Vista) dessus que si on en a besoin, point barre !!!
> ...





                 +1

100% d accord avec toi!!


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange...
> 
> Vous êtes tous à switcher sur Mac pour pouvoir utiliser Mac OSX au lien de Windows, et vous voilà euphoriques devant la possibilité de l'utiliser sur un Mac maintenant... Pourquoi avez-vous switché?
> Je suis d'accord que ça peut être utile pour certaines applications, mais si vous êtes sur Mac, c'est que vous n'avez pas réellement besoin de ces applications.



Tout à fait, sauf pour quelques rares exceptions, mais pour la plupart des gens ils utiliseront tous, lorsque cela est possible, des équivalents MacOS X.

Le seul intérêt de BootCamp est pour ceux qui veulent switcher en douceur sans prendre de risque, mais au final, sauf quelques cas très particuliers (gamers, logiciels pro propriétaire spécifique,...etc), les switchers, pour ceux qui auront installé Windows, effaceront la partition Windows une fois leur switch totalement effectué (i.e: qu'ils auront emmenagés pleinement dans leur monde MacOS X).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Moi, perso je suis content.
Je vais pouvoir faire tourner mes jeux et qqs logiciels que j'avais sous PC (bien que j'essai deles remplacer au fur et à mesure par des version mac quand elles sont disponibles  ).
J'espère que ça ramera pas trop et que ce sera pas cher.


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant pas dur à comprendre si on prend la peine de reflechir pausément plus de 5 sec, on comprend alors que ce BootCamp va en réalité (et j'utilise le futur parce que c'est une certitude!), augmenter la part de marché de MacOS X (je dis bien de MacOS X!), et donc par voie de conséquence la base de clients potentiels pour les développeurs de logiciels MacOS X.
> *De ce fait au final le nombre de logiciels natifs MacOS X va augmenter (et non réduire!).*
> Pas besoin de sortir de polytechnique pour comprendre ca, il suffit de reflechir intelligement et pausement plus de 5 sec en mesurant toute la signification et prenant en compte le contexte de la situation.



Ben si, c'est pas si facile que ça à comprendre.
Partout où je vais je lis en substance que Apple se fait bien plus de pognon sur le hardware que sur le soft.
Si les PDM d'Apple augmentent, c'est parce que nombre de nouveaux clients auront été séduit par la possibilité d'utiliser Windows. Alors où est Mac OS là dedans? On achète un Mac pour installer Windows dessus, en quoi ça va avantager les dév de logiciels OSX?
Pour moi le rapport est loin d'être évident...

Et puis j'attends avec impatience de voir les vendeurs à la FNUC se gargariser avec ça...

Client : "mais euh, avec un Mac je peux faire tout ce que je faisais sous Windows?"
Vendeur : "bah, vous en faites pas, vous installez Windows, et votre problême est réglé, vous avez une belle machine, et vous pouvez faire tout ce que vous avez fait jusqu'alors, même pas besoin de racheter Office et Photoshop pour Mac ma p'tite dame, tout fonctionnera!"


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

perso c est logiciel pro... j ai pas le choix pour les cours, donc vive boot camp


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

Une seule machine pour deux système !!! C'est cool pour ceux qui en ont besoin !

Ceux qui risquent de faire un "peu" (vraiment qu'un peu) la gueule, ce sont les assembleurs de PC !  

Apple leur coupe l'herbe sous le pied, enfin rien qu'un peu, n'exagérons pas


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Avril 2006)

"pas besoin de sortir de polytechnique pour comprendre ca"
Ben pour moi qui en suis sorti, ça n'a rien d'évident  

C'est comme si on me disait: "c'est sur, l'arrivée de graffiti (Tm) sur Newton (RIP) va doper le marché en permettant l'ouverture des applis Newton à toutes les société tierces qui y ont a présent accés".
Ben non, ça n'a pas marché.


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, c'est pas si facile que ça à comprendre.
> Partout où je vais je lis en substance que Apple se fait bien plus de pognon sur le hardware que sur le soft.
> Si les PDM d'Apple augmentent, c'est parce que nombre de nouveaux clients auront été séduit par la possibilité d'utiliser Windows. Alors où est Mac OS là dedans? On achète un Mac pour installer Windows dessus, en quoi ça va avantager les dév de logiciels OSX?
> Pour moi le rapport est loin d'être évident...



C'est là où tu fais une erreur. Quel intérêt d'acheter un Mac si ca n'est que pour faire tourner Windows?

Donc tu te trompe quand tu dis:


			
				SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Si les PDM d'Apple augmentent, c'est parce que nombre de nouveaux clients auront été séduit par la possibilité d'utiliser Windows. Alors où est Mac OS là dedans?



Je reformule en enlevant les éléments erronnés:

Si les PDM d'Apple augmentent, c'est parce que nombre de nouveaux clients, *attirés par MacOS X*, mais frileux de prendre le risque de switcher de peur de faire une erreur, sont séduit par la possibilité de switcher sur MacOS X sans prendre de risque puisqu'ils peuvent garder un Windows XP en roue de secours dans un premier temps.

Bref, personne n'achètera un Mac pour utiliser Windows (ou alors il a rien compris le gars qui fait ca).


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Le seul et unique intérêt du truc, c'est de pouvoir rester sur la même machine pour utilser parfois UN SEUL logiciel qui n'a jamais été porté sur Mac Os et tout de même pouvoir profiter du mac pour le reste.
Nombreux sont les macusers qui utilisaient un vieux PC pour une ou deux applis ou essayaient désespérément de faire marcher leur appli sous VPC. Pour eux, c'est une économie et pour de nombreuses personnes prêtes à switcher, c'est un plus. Ils gardent les logiciels typiquement windows et font le reste sous Os X. Un switch en douceur...
Maintenant, je ne serais pas étonné non plus que dans les mois à venir, Steeve nous annonc eun mac Os X pour PC, profitant du retard de Vista pour lancer la machine de guerre...

J'aurais su ça il y a 3 semaines, je me serai épargné des prises de tête avec un Vaïo dans ma boite, j'aurais pris le MacBook pour mon boss. Tout ça pour UNE appli...


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> "pas besoin de sortir de polytechnique pour comprendre ca"
> Ben pour moi qui en suis sorti, ça n'a rien d'évident


Tu me déçois!


----------



## Ellipse (5 Avril 2006)

Arrêtez de vous lamenter, c'est un coup de génie, c'est ça qui fait Apple !

Apple vend AVANT TOUT des machines et pas un OS (en terme financier s'entend). Apple a déjà en chantier Mac OS 10.5 et elle ne va pas l'abandonner.

Les éditeurs ne vont pas laisser tomber le Mac sous prétexte que ça tourne bien sous Windows. Comme certains l'ont écrit, ils l'auraient fait avant. La virtualisation serait effectivement plus risquée, mais, je vous l'accorde, bien plus pratique ! Je pense que ce sera pour plus tard, si Apple atteind ses objectifs, Windows subira alors le même sort qu'OS 9 (je rêve beaucoup).

Boot Camp est SURTOUT une machine à switch massif, bien mieux que l'iPod. Elle permet aux gens qui hésitent à tenter le Mac de se dire qu'au pire ils pourront rester sous Windows. Ce qui oblige Apple à faire BEAUCOUP mieux que Microsoft pour les convaincre du contraire.

Si Apple augmente ses parts de marché, c'est le contraire de vos craintes qui va se produire. Les éditeurs s'intéressertont encore plus à la plate-forme OS X.

Au niveau légal, c'est aussi un coup de génie car personne ne peut plus dire qu'Apple lie matériel et logiciel.

Le PLUS GRAND risque c'est le contraire : Mac OS X sur un PC et là ça peut faire très mal, car la valeur ajoutée du Mac ne se justifierait plus.


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

j'attend de voir le grand écart réthorique entre " les macs, c'est fantastique, surtout OsX qui est vraiment hypra génial et remplace tout ...xp, bof, une grosse bouse" et " macintel, le premier mac à faire marcher XP, pour votre plus grand bonheur"

indépendamment du fait que c'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle - le demineur me manque -, je crois qu'on va rigoler, et rien que pour ça, je dis


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Avril 2006)

nosousyman a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui m'enerve, c'est que c'est parce que des bidoulleurs on absolument voulu installer win sur leur macintel, que apple se retrouve à proposer bootcamp! une partie de moi rejette cette info?!



Crois tu réellemet qu'une telle aplis, avec les pilotes idoines, ait pu etre réalisée en quelques jours sur un coin de table ? Tout celà était prévu dès le passage sous intel.
Les bidouilleurs n'ont fait qu'anticiper sur la stratégie apple.

C'est un coup de poker: si notre hobbit favori à raison (je préférerais), apple rafle la mise.
si je ne me trompe pas, on se retrouve en slip.


----------



## trevise (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai du mal à imaginer que celui qui aura fait l'achat d'un Mactel avec Leopard va se contenter de Windows sans regarder ce fameux MacOS X dont il a tellement entendu parler (le jour où il a commencé à vouloir acheter un mac). Donc il va l'essayer. Et au bout du quatrième virus sur Windows, il va se dire "et zut, l'autre truc, il parait que c'est sans virus", et il va mettre Leopard en OS principal.

En tout cas, l'impact psychologique sera énorme, fini le bon vieux "ah ben ça, les macs savent pas faire". Même si c'est faux, Monsieur Tout-le-monde le croit parce que le super vendeur de la Fnac le lui a dit.


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu me déçois!



en même temps, il t'a pas dit en quelle année il s'est fait sortir


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

Personnellement je suis ravi de mon switch mais je suis toujours limité vis à vis de mes études pour des logiciels tel Autocad ou encore Catia...

je n'ai pas acheté un mac pour jouer... donc cet argument ne s'applique pas pour moi...

mais je pense qu'Apple à tout à gagner... il suffit de lire les réactions sur pcinpact... le carnet de commande ne cesse de gongler lol

à bientot,


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Client : "mais euh, avec un Mac je peux faire tout ce que je faisais sous Windows?"
> Vendeur : "bah, vous en faites pas, vous installez Windows, et votre problême est réglé, vous avez une belle machine, et vous pouvez faire tout ce que vous avez fait jusqu'alors, même pas besoin de racheter Office et Photoshop pour Mac ma p'tite dame, tout fonctionnera!"


Un bon vendeur devrait répondre :
Vendeur : Ne vous en faite pas, tout ce que vous faisiez sous Windows vous pourrez le faire sous Mac, avec en plus l'avantage d'être sous un système très agréable, facile et performant. Et si jamais vous aviez un doute sur un logiciel particulier, cette machine vous offre la possibilité de lancer aussi Windows afin que vous soyez pleinement satisfait.


Et +1 pour Frodon et Fab'Fab (j'en oublie certainement, ne m'en voulez pas )


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> C'est là où tu fais une erreur. Quel intérêt d'acheter un Mac si ca n'est que pour faire tourner Windows?



Faut-il encore faire l'effort de s'adapter à OSX, alors que à coté on a la possibilité de garder ses habitudes et surtout sa logithèque, tout en ayant un bel ordinateur.

Si on voit Apple comme un vendeur de matos avant tout (et tout ce que je lis me laisse le penser, économiquement parlant), alors non, désolé, je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait être bénéfique pour OSX.

Si Apple avait annoncé un portage d'OSX compatible PC (enfin sur tous les PC... 'fin vous me comprennez quoi), là j'aurait été d'accord.
Tandis que là j'ai l'impression qu'Apple ne devient qu'un assembleur, qui utilise juste un OS différent, comme un assembleur PC pourrait y mettre Linux. Et si ça plait pas, zou, on vire tout et on met autre chose.

Au fait, on peut désinstaller OSX? C'est à dire installer Windows, puis tout passer en NTFS?


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

Ellipse a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de vous lamenter, c'est un coup de génie, c'est ça qui fait Apple !
> 
> Apple vend AVANT TOUT des machines et pas un OS (en terme financier s'entend). Apple a déjà en chantier Mac OS 10.5 et elle ne va pas l'abandonner.
> 
> ...


+1 

OS X est toujours mieux que Win... & avec le dualboot, la différence sera encore plus flagrante!!!  (rien que le temps de boot mdr)


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les employés qui travaillaient sur le futur VPC.


Attention ce qui est proposé c'est un dual boot, personnellement je préfère nettement une solution comme VPC, pour faire tourner des logiciels à l'occasion (comme skype video par exemple, enfin en attendant sa version mac dans ce cas), avoir une partition virtuelle d'une taille variable, faire tourner nunuxe, etc.
Il y a bien VPC pour windows... (Mais je sais pas combien ils en vendent )



			
				Tyler a dit:
			
		

> ouais bon si pas d'installation sur externe...BOF. Prends de la place sur le disque pour rien ou presque.


Si si apparemment c'est possible. On lit q'il faut booter avec le touche option et sélectionner le disque externe. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de booter win dessus ou juste OSX... (Installer windows sur un iPod... hmmmmmmm... le cauchemard de Steve Balmer   ).

Allez prochaine étape: la yellow box et la red box


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> C'est pitié de voir les mac-user de la première heure se pâmer parce que windows est arrivé là où même Gates n'avait jamais révé de le voir: sur Mac.
> A ceux là, je dis de jouir de la futilité de leur triomphe.


Depuis quand utiliser un Mac veut dire bannir tout autre système d'exploitation de sa vie ?
Personnellement, j'utilise principalement un Mac (depuis un peu plus d'un an) et j'ai de temps à autre besoin de Windows dans des cas spécifiques (le dernier en date étant l'obligation de passer par un soft Windows pour pouvoir affecter une IP à un point d'accès Wi-Fi 3Com en sortie de carton).
Je suis bien content de pouvoir avoir les deux OS sur une seule machine.

C'est à croire que vous avez peur que lorsque les utilisateurs Mac auront découvert Windowx XP, ils abandonneront Mac OS X devant la toute puissance de Windows (c'est le monde à l'envers quoi).

@+
iota


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (5 Avril 2006)

Je ne comprends pas les pessimistes:
1) OSX sera toujours vendu avec les mac/ jamais Windows (croisons les doigts)
Alors les pcistes qui voudront essayer OSX sans prendre trop de risque devront acheter un MAC avec OSX. Donc augmentation des parts de marché du Mac et de l'OS.

2) après avoir fait joujou avec OSX, croyez-vous qu'ils vont reprendre une licence VISTA lorsqu'elle sortira?

Je vois donc au contraire les parts de marché de MAC et OSX augmenter sensiblement.
C'est Dell et les autres assembleurs qui vont tirer la tronche: il leur restera plus que les ordis  bas de gamme à assembler....

AMHA


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

Ouais ben en tout cas celle qui doit faire la gueule, c'est la puce Intel de la dernière pub, elle qui se croyait sortie de la m... pour enfin s'exprimer sur un Mac, voilà que windows lui retombe sur la gueule, la pauvre


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien la modération faite par MDN sur la dépêche de  Reuters! 

edit: Et CDB pour DarKOrange!


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est à croire que vous avez peur que lorsque les utilisateurs Mac auront découvert Windowx XP, ils abandonneront Mac OS X devant la toute puissance de Windows (c'est le monde à l'envers quoi).



Et pourquoi pas? En achetant un Mac, tu as une machine belle, bien pensée, avec des composants bien intégrés (encombrement d'un iMac par rapport à n'importe quelle tour PC)...
Et avec ça, tu gardes toute ta logithèque (jeux et divers), tu gardes tes repères, etc, etc.
De plus l'inquiétude ne concerne pas les utilisateurs Mac actuels, qui eux risquent bien de garder OSX comme OS principal, ça je suis d'accord, mais les nouveaux venus, qui veulent une belle machine, mais pouvoir continuer à utiliser leur ordi comme ils le font depuis des années.

En ce qui me concerne, il n'est pas rare que j'entende des éloges sur mon iBook (design surtout), mais le fait de devoir "réapprendre" un OS en rebute certains surtout quand ils utilisent tel ou tel logiciel qui n'existe pas sous OSX, ou alors sous une forme différente (MSN VS Adium par exemple). Et alors là, peu importe que le reste de l'OS soit plus simple et plus limpide que chez la concurrence. Si y'a pas le programme X qui ne fait pas tel truc quand tu appuies très exactement sur la touche Z, tout le monde est perdu et on ne sait plus quoi faire.

Je suis bien conscient qu'il ne faut pas faire de généralités, mais voila pourquoi à mes yeux Apple a désormais le statut d'assembleur "générique" plus qu'autre chose.
J'me goure peut-être totalement, et comme dit plus haut, on va pas s'amuser à jouer les devins (quoique, c'est déjà fait  ), mais en attendant, moi qui voulait m'acheter un second Mac pour remplacer mon PC fixe, bah je vais certainement attendre l'arrivée de Vista pour me décider.


----------



## fpoil (5 Avril 2006)

pour ceux qui travaillent en entreprise c'est une super opportunité de pouvoir installer win xp et mettre à mal l'argument de la non compatiblité des macs ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> 100% d accord avec toi!!



+ 2

Faut arrêter le délire !!!


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

AFP - Mer 05.04.2006 - 

On apprend à l'instant le suicide de la puce Intel. Dans sa dernière vidéo on apprenait qu'elle était enfin sortie des profondeurs de l'ennui et s'exprimait maintenant pleinement sur un Mac. Elle n'aurait pas supporté l'idée que grace à Bootcamp elle puisse à nouveau se retrouver sous Windows et se serait suicidée par overdose de méga Flops. RIP


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui travaillent en entreprise c'est une super opportunité de pouvoir installer win xp et mettre à mal l'argument de la non compatiblité des macs ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> AFP - Mer 05.04.2006 -
> 
> On apprend à l'instant le suicide de la puce Intel. Dans sa dernière vidéo on apprenait qu'elle était enfin sortie des profondeur de l'ennui et s'exprimait maintenant pleinement sur un Mac. Elle n'aurait pas supporté le choc de la nouvelle de l'arrivée de Windows sur Mac et se serait suicidée par overdose de méga Flops. RIP



Zut, moi qui voulais créer l'évènement. Bon, je le ferai pour iLife 2007 windows.


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

Je me marre bien en lisant les éternelles jérémiades des uns et des autres !! 

Dans mon cas, je vais gagner 1m2 dans une chambre car le PC que j'ai stocké depuis plusieurs années pour les dépannages va aller au cimetière des PC :






J'ai pas pu résister alors grâce au pas à pas de Bootcamp j'ai installé la bête !!






Bon j'y retourne, faut que j'installe un anti-virus


----------



## Thanidran (5 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas? En achetant un Mac, tu as une machine belle, bien pensée, avec des composants bien intégrés (encombrement d'un iMac par rapport à n'importe quelle tour PC)...
> Et avec ça, tu gardes toute ta logithèque (jeux et divers), tu gardes tes repères, etc, etc.
> De plus l'inquiétude ne concerne pas les utilisateurs Mac actuels, qui eux risquent bien de garder OSX comme OS principal, ça je suis d'accord, mais les nouveaux venus, qui veulent une belle machine, mais pouvoir continuer à utiliser leur ordi comme ils le font depuis des années.
> 
> ...



je ne suis pas d'accord... J'ai longuement hesité entre un portable pc, ou mac, et j'ai finalement pris le mac, puisque dans tous les cas, ça ne pouvait pas etre pire qu'un pc sous xp (10ans sous environnement windows, mais il est pas si mal que ça) et j'ai vraiment douté de mon choix jusqu'a avoir la machine en main. et là, magie, finalement ce que tous m'annoncaient comme chiant, compliqué, inadapté, ... (la mauvaise foi est vraiment dans les deux camps...) n'est que bonheur ! A aucun moment je me suis dit "tiens, comment on peut faire ?". bah non, sous os x, ça tombe sous le sens, c'est simple, epuré, et efficace ! Et windows, je n'y retouche plus que pour les rares programmes qui ne tournent pas sous Mac...

Alors au contraire, je crois qu'Apple a maintenant toutes les cartes en main pour faire un carton plein ! Et maintenant, je vais patienter jusqu'a la sortie de leopard, et la prochaine revision des MBP pour switché sous intel


----------



## Ninety (5 Avril 2006)

DarkOrange a dit:
			
		

> On apprend à l'instant le suicide de la puce Intel. Dans sa dernière vidéo on apprenait qu'elle était enfin sortie des profondeur de l'ennui et s'exprimait maintenant pleinement sur un Mac. Elle n'aurait pas supporté le choc de la nouvelle de l'arrivée de Windows sur Mac et se serait suicidée par overdose de méga Flops. RIP



Totalement (d'accord + sous traumatisme) ! On peux pas dire mieux ! Je pense que Apple devrait arreter de faire Mac OS X et travailler en collaboration avec Microsoft ! lol ! , pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Je me marre bien en lisant les éternelles jérémiades des uns et des autres !!
> 
> Dans mon cas, je vais gagner 1m2 dans une chambre car le PC que j'ai stocké depuis plusieurs années pour les dépannages va aller au cimetière des PC :
> 
> ...



Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

>



Aaaf... J'ai joui.


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

merci pour les photos! (rien que la réz est géniale! moi j'ai un pote sur son pc (écran 19") qui ne peut pas jouer en large - High réz donc- & il est vert parce qu'avec mon powerbook, WoW est plus beau que sur son pc, qui pourtant a la dernière CG :lol: )


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas? En achetant un Mac, tu as une machine belle, bien pensée, avec des composants bien intégrés (encombrement d'un iMac par rapport à n'importe quelle tour PC)...
> Et avec ça, tu gardes toute ta logithèque (jeux et divers), tu gardes tes repères, etc, etc.
> De plus l'inquiétude ne concerne pas les utilisateurs Mac actuels, qui eux risquent bien de garder OSX comme OS principal, ça je suis d'accord, mais les nouveaux venus, qui veulent une belle machine, mais pouvoir continuer à utiliser leur ordi comme ils le font depuis des années.


Ah, donc tu es en train de dire que des personnes qui n'auraient jamais envisagé l'achat d'un Mac pourraient se laisser tenter ? Au passage, il essayeront bien évidement Mac OS X, ce qui reste la meilleure façon de se faite une idée de l'OS. C'est tout bénéfice pour Apple donc.



			
				SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, il n'est pas rare que j'entende des éloges sur mon iBook (design surtout), mais le fait de devoir "réapprendre" un OS en rebute certains surtout quand ils utilisent tel ou tel logiciel qui n'existe pas sous OSX, ou alors sous une forme différente (MSN VS Adium par exemple). Et alors là, peu importe que le reste de l'OS soit plus simple et plus limpide que chez la concurrence. Si y'a pas le programme X qui ne fait pas tel truc quand tu appuies très exactement sur la touche Z, tout le monde est perdu et on ne sait plus quoi faire.


Si on part dans cette optique, Apple peut arrêter les OS tout de suite. Si les gens rechignent à changer leurs habitudes, je vois pas en quoi pouvoir installer Windows ou non sur un Mac va changer ça.

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

Le PC est mort... Vive le Mac !


----------



## Mophet (5 Avril 2006)

Apple est quand même l'entreprise la plus étonnante, la plus surprenante, la plus gonflée. Steve et ses comparses viennent de mettre un terme à la guerre et j'en suis ravi. J'avais abandonné Apple à cause de la pauvreté de sa ludothèque. On peut enfin jouer avec un mac. Il est évident que os X est l'os le plus abouti qui soit, le plus intelligent, le plus finement conçu (Vista restera un produit Microsoft et n'aura jamais l'élégance de os X). Donc je ne me fais pas de souci pour lui. J'installerai xp sur mon prochain mac pour jouer et rien d'autre. Steve, il y a quelques années, avait promis un mac aussi pour les mordus du jeu. IL A TENU PAROLE. Chapeau bas.

La guerre est finie


----------



## Me_G (5 Avril 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> 
> J'avoue que je suis sur le cul...



Alors la, c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit !

Je suis a la fois déçu, et enthousiaste, c'est vraiment le plus gros etonnement que j'ai eu de la part d'Apple..
Mais d'un autre coté, pour Apple c'est presque sur que les ventes vont monter en fleches, les gens vont installer windows dessus pendant 1 ou 2 ans, tout en le comparant avec Mac OS, vont etre seduit pour mac OS, et switcher pour mac OS... La "peur" d'un systeme inconnue va etre plus facile a suromonter surement.. (personnelement je n'i pas eu peur de switcher vers un systeme plus stable, plus accueillant, plus beau, etc... il y a 2 mois de ca.. )

Leopard sera il disponible en version boite pour PC ???!!:rateau: 

en tous cas, c'est sur, avec ca, Apple va monter, trèès vite je pense..


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le PC est mort... Vive le Mac !


[modetroll]ouais claaaaaaaaair![/modetroll]
personne pour mon powerbook?


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Avril 2006)

il me semble, mais je me trompe peut-être, que les mac-users lambdas (s'entend les bras cassés... comme moi par exemple  ), ont aussi déjà utilisé un PC... ne serait-ce que du bout du doigt.
Vous allez pas me dire que hop, ils vont soudain découvrir un nouvel OS avec la possibilité désormais d'installer Windows sur leurs bécanes !! quand même... faut arrêter de déconner.

cette histoire tend bien a étayer la constatation que rien n'est acquis dans la vie, et même si perso, je m'interroge sur ce que tout ça va pouvoir donner dans le futur, je dis que le Steve, l'a quand même des c*uilles. On va enfin sortir de cette guéguerre débile Mac vs PC... le ring est ailleurs maintenant.

par ailleurs :


			
				SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> De plus l'inquiétude ne concerne pas les utilisateurs Mac actuels, qui eux risquent bien de garder OSX comme OS principal, ça je suis d'accord, mais les nouveaux venus, qui veulent une belle machine, mais pouvoir continuer à utiliser leur ordi comme ils le font depuis des années.


ouias mais pour avoir de belles machines faut débourser en conséquence... pas sûr que tout le monde puisse le faire.  
et puis les mecs qui ont la possibilité d'avoir les deux OS sur leur bécane, tu vas pas me dire qu'ils n'auront pas la curiosité, la simple curiosité de l'être humain, d'aller voir ce qu'est OS X... et de constater peut-être ses points forts par rapport à Windows.

perso, 100 % d'accord avec les arguments de frodon et de Paski.pne


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Avril 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 non j'ai fait le parfait idiot, j'y étais en janvier et février mais forcement la neige pas de traces.

 

Laurent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

ou la ya du monde ici ,le record de connecté est battu non ? 
la video de david  pogue sur le site NY times :il utilise deja le soft d'apple ou pas ?
avec les deux icones (la pomme et windows ) au démarrage ,avec le choix par les fleches :c'est génial çà ...

je crois que je vais craquer pour le mac book ,des qu'il sort ...


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

Là ou Apple a fait fort c'est que l'install est simplissime !!!
Ils ont donc du prévoir la chose depuis le début. Même le partitionnement du disque se fait de façon limpide et transparente :


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Bonne nouvelle  
Apple qui nous rend ça officiel en sortant Boot Camp c'est gentil!
Par contre, qu'en est-il des performances?
Si j'installe Windows ce serait juste pour essayer quelques jeux, parce que sinon aucun soft ne m'intéresse.
Je vois que pour les jeux Windows une carte graphique de 256 mo est demandée pour certains jeux, c'est beaucoup non?  Actuellement, aucun jeu mac ne demande plus de 64 mo de mémoire vidéo.
Je ne vais certainement pas quitter MacOs X mais il faut avouer que cette possiblité est séduisante


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

une capture du démineur, pleeeeeease :love:


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Merci tiboug pour les photos! Et hop un CDB de plus! 
@Sydney: Non! Il ne l'avait pas encore à disposition mais le résultat est "quasi" identique!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Harg... NON !!! :hein:
> ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
> ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
> ne pas craquer trop vite pour un MacIntel...
> ...



tout a fait exact ,ils proposeront peut etre meme windows vista en option, si Kro leur accorde les licences ,et je vois pas pourquoi ils refuseraient ...

imaginez ,rien a faire ,les deux os installés...


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une capture du démineur, pleeeeeease :love:



Voilà


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle
> Apple qui nous rend ça officiel en sortant Boot Camp c'est gentil!
> Par contre, qu'en est-il des performances?
> Si j'installe Windows ce serait juste pour essayer quelques jeux, parce que sinon aucun soft ne m'intéresse.
> ...



la seule utilisation que je vois pour moi ,elle est de taille:c'est Pronote ,le logiciel de notation qui est sur le réseau de mon bahut...
plus besoin de rester au bahut pour rentrer des notes ou des appréciations ...
et sinon ,Mac OSX pour tout le reste sur mon futur mac book (cours sous powerpoint ,word etc...)...

et puis le G5 a la maison pour les photos, la videos la musique etc...

cool !


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



je vais donc acheter dès maintenant un macintel


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DarKOrange.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

Mophet a dit:
			
		

> Apple est quand même l'entreprise la plus étonnante, la plus surprenante, la plus gonflée.



Je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc acheter dès maintenant un macintel



C'est sûr  : ça donne envie.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Il me semble de windows est actuellement limité à 4 go de Ram : qu'en sera-t-il sur les macs pros qui embarquent déjà jusqu'à 16 Go ? Cette solution me semble bien provisoire...


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc acheter dès maintenant un macintel


Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble de windows est actuellement limité à 4 go de Ram : qu'en sera-t-il sur les macs pros qui embarquent déjà jusqu'à 16 Go ? Cette solution me semble bien provisoire...


Mais non... pour dépasser les 4Go de RAM il faut juste la version 64 bits de Windows (et un processeur 64 bits).

Au passage, si quelqu'un a un Mac Intel et peut voir si une installation de Linux est également possible, ça m'intéresse... 

@+
iota


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi faire ?


 
Mais non! 
Trop bien 
Sinon je suis vraiment très content.  Windows ne deviendra jamais mon Os, mais Boot Camp résoud pas mal de problèmes je trouve!
Apple m'étonnera toujours


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

step by step en image et... en allemand 

http://www.mactechnews.de/index.php?function=2&id=145


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non!
> Trop bien
> Sinon je suis vraiment très content.  Windows ne deviendra jamais mon Os, mais Boot Camp résoud pas mal de problèmes je trouve!
> Apple m'étonnera toujours



çà fait 30 ans qu'apple étonne ,mais la c'est vrai que c'est vraiment fort...

mon avis ,c'est que c'est microsoft et surtout les fabriquants de PC qui ont du souci à se faire !


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

merci beaucoup Monsieur Jobs, ca devait pas etre une décision facile a prendre mais elle est couillue est c est vraiment génial.

Un point négatif, ca coupe sous le pied toutes les rumeurs de virtualisation, rendez-vous avec MacOS 10.6


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Oui je suis d'accord, qui voudrait d'un PC maintenant alors que tout peut être fait sur un Mac?
Enfin il y aura toujours des réfractaires mais bon...


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> çà fait 30 ans qu'apple étonne ,mais la c'est vrai que c'est vraiment fort...
> 
> mon avis ,c'est que c'est microsoft et surtout les fabriquants de PC qui ont du souci à se faire !


En quoi ? Microsoft va vendre encore plus de licence, un nouveau parc s'offre à lui


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Bon il ne reste plus qu'à mettre une section Windows sur MacGé.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> step by step en image et... en allemand
> 
> http://www.mactechnews.de/index.php?function=2&id=145



Ca fait drôle quand même...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon il ne reste plus qu'à mettre une section Windows sur MacGé. :rateau:


 
Trouvons un modo :rateau:


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Peut-être au début, mais quand les gens auront devant eux MacOs X Léopard et Windows Vista, je suis sur qu'ils feront le bon choix.
Ce sera un test, les switchers pourront rester sur Windows un momment avec XP, puis ils s'ammuseront avec Tiger pour en devenir fou, ils acheteront Leopard...mais après, qui achetera encore Vista?


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

Je vois déja arriver les Mac au SAV "Mon windows démarre pas" je sens que ca va être la fête...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Trouvons un modo :rateau:



Qui se propose??


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon il ne reste plus qu'à mettre une section Windows sur MacGé.  :rateau:



Elle existe déjà plus ou moins...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Qui se propose??


 
je ne sais pas :love: :rose: moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi faire ?



Installé.  

Mais ça a quand même un look très Windows.


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

WINDOWS XP POWWAAAAAA

MDR pour fêter les 30 ans d'Apple en grande pompe mesdames, messieurs, je ne vous offre pas une nouvelle version d'OS X, je ne vous offre pas un nouveau Mac, je vous offre, madame écoutez moi bien, un Windows XP, et avec ça, madame vous n'allez pas me croire, je vous met en plus les pilotes de votre carte graphique pour Windows XP.
Et en plus je vous fourni un stickers Intel inside et Windows pour cacher cette vilaine pomme au dos de votre MacBook Pro  

Bon sérieusement je vais pas me taper tous le topic alors si quelqu'un sait comment l'installer sur un disque dur externe ça m'intéresse, parce que je vais pas pourrir le petit disque de 80 Go de mon MacBook avec XP. Par contre je me ferais bien un ptit Oblivion sur mon MacBook, mon beau frère serait dégouté


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Trouvons un modo :rateau:


Je propose Jeromemac  

@+
iota


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

bienvenue sur WinGénération...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Elle existe déjà plus ou moins...



Argh...:rateau:    Coin!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

m'enfin... 
je pige pas les paniqués ( en un mot hein    ) 

C'est un truc FABULEUX...pour le SWITCH et la promo de Mac hardware et OS ! 
Car c'est ca la cible principale. 

Les macusers satisfaits de Mac OSX et absolument pas interessés par XP 
( moi par exemple) ne sont pas concernés.
Les péceistes purs et durs non plus, ils resteront sur XP ou le futur vista ( encore re-re-retardé) 

le coeur de cible ce sont les switcheurs. 

Cerrtains oublient quels étaient les arguments anti switch (PC=>Mac) 

Les switcheurs potentiels envisagent de switcher A CAUSE de mac OSX mais hesitent entre autre à cause de ca 
_j'ai des logiciels sur mon PC , sur mac ils marchent pas _
réponse 
Avant: des emulateurs à acheter, et qui ramaient plus ou moins ( VPC etc) 

maintenant : Bootcamp 

la personne qui l'utilisera aura Mac OSX ET windows XP 

Prendre un Mac pour ne faire rouler via bootcamp que XP est évidemment une idiotie ( autant acheter un PC haut de gamme) 

là il aura LES DEUX sur Mac ! 

Et que verra t il? 
D'un coté un systeme qu'il connait avec ses failles et galères qu'on connait 
De l'autre Mac OSX avec ses atouts. 
En utilisant les deux il verra assez vite son avantage 

La plupart des gens que je connais qui ont les 2 systemes ( que ce soit via emulateurs ou sur 2 bécanes séparées) préfèrent... Mac OSX .

C'est donc une merveilleuse facon de faire la promo en douceur de ...MAC hardware et OS !!


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je propose Jeromemac
> 
> @+
> iota




Je me vois obligé de plussoyer


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin...
> je pige pas les paniqués ( en un mot hein    )
> 
> C'est un truc FABULEUX...pour le SWITCH et la promo de Mac hardware et OS !
> ...



En même temps c'est aussi la fin des jeux MAC...


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

Pour finir en beauté  les écrans de réglage du moniteur :








Et celui de la partie son :







Windows restant windows, j'ai pas encore trouvé comment configurer airport. J'en reste là pour  aujourd'hui car une dose trop importante de Windows nuit à la santé


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> En même temps c'est aussi la fin des jeux MAC...


D'un autre coté, c'est la première fois qu'un Mac peut faire tourner tous les jeux vidéo récents pour PC  

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

A propos , quand on cherche Boot Camp sur Google, on tombe entre autres sur ça. Ca peut être bien pour se préparer à faire tourner XP sur son Mac Intel, non ?


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, c'est la première fois qu'un Mac peut faire tourner tous les jeux vidéo récents pour PC
> 
> @+
> iota




C'est pas faux! *(c) Perseval*





			
				tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir en beauté  les écrans de réglage du moniteur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est louche ton curseur...


----------



## manustyle (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait exact ,ils proposeront peut etre meme windows vista en option, si Kro leur accorde les licences ,et je vois pas pourquoi ils refuseraient ...
> 
> imaginez ,rien a faire ,les deux os installés...



C'est plus marrant si y a plus rien a faire.  

Ah si, restera a installer Norton


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des gens que je connais qui ont les 2 systemes ( que ce soit via emulateurs ou sur 2 bécanes séparées) préfèrent... Mac OSX .


N'oublie pas que ceux ayant les deux systèmes sont le plus souvent des Mac Users avant d'être utilisateurs obligés de Windows...

Mais, je vais immédiatement dire le contraire car je connais quelqu'un dans mon entourage qui serait vraiment heureux de switcher mais utilise un logiciel pro uniquement disponible sur PC  Je lui passerai le message


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Avril 2006)

Mouais, disons que hormis les logiciels pro que certains ne peuvent pas avoir sur Crosoft XP je vois pas l'interet de mettre cette daube d'XP... 

Sinon je sais pas trop quoi penser... c'est comme pour le passage à Intel... :S Je reste sur mes 2 PowerPc et tant que ça plante pas je change pas 

C'est assez drôle de voir les deux opinions se battre pour savoir qui à raison...


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

ceux qui critique se trompent

avec léopard, apple va sortir un xcode capable de compiler les UniversalXtrm apps

compatible Mac (intel et powerpc) mais aussi windows...

et le mac sera alors la platforme de développement ultime 

blague à part...

l'installation de windows sur les macs est plus une sorte de bouée de secour pour les switchers afin que le switch se fasse en douceur... mais pour les mac users routiné... nul besoin de s'encombrer d'une telle partition... résultat : tout le monde est content!

Si cela permet a apple d'accroitre ces parts de marché je vois pas pourquoi cela provoquerai une diminution du developement sur notre plateforme...


----------



## manustyle (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, c'est la première fois qu'un Mac peut faire tourner tous les jeux vidéo récents pour PC
> 
> @+
> iota



T'es sur de ça ? Une X1600 ne doit pas etre une foudre de guerre, surtout qu'il va falloir les faire tourner a une résolution assez élevé dans le cas du 20"  

Tiens, j'aimerais bien voir ce que donne Trackmania et Need For Speed, mes 2 jeux fétiches :love:


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Windows restant windows, j'ai pas encore trouvé comment configurer airport. J'en reste là pour  aujourd'hui car une dose trop importante de Windows nuit à la santé





En même temps si tu ouvrais un tant soit peu les yeux tu comprendrais mieux le monde qui t'entoure (j'ai fait une flèche rouge pour aider )


----------



## manustyle (5 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis d'accord, qui voudrait d'un PC maintenant alors que tout peut être fait sur un Mac?
> Enfin il y aura toujours des réfractaires mais bon...



Quelqu'un qui voudrait y mettre moins cher, et avec plus de choix en Hard ?


----------



## I-Tof (5 Avril 2006)

Mon humble avis, 

Le pour :

- Quand les gens vont se rendre compte de la qualité d' Os X, ils vont abandonner (pas en six mois mais ...) de plus en plus XP. (le bouche à oreille, les conseils d'un ami ayant tenté, etc)
- Pourquoi encore sortir Vista ?
- Win$ pour les jeux, Os X pour le reste !
- J'achéterai Léopard dès sa sortie mais pas vista (si Vista sort un jour  ). 
- Un pc  = un os (deux avec Nunux) - un Mac légérement plus cher = deux Os (sans compter Nunux). A votre avis que vont choisir les gens ? c'est tout vu !
+
+
+

Le contre :

- Plus la petite communauté Mac actuelle
- Arrivée des virus (pas à cause de windows mais à cause du nombre de Mac en augmentation )
- Piratage d'xp 
+
+

Chose certaine, pas Win$ sur mon Mac.

+ à compléter par vos soins


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si tu ouvrais un tant soit peu les yeux tu comprendrais mieux le monde qui t'entoure (j'ai fait une flèche rouge pour aider )




J'ai bien essayé par cette méthode mais il ne se connecte pas. Comme j'ai pas vraiment envie de me prendre la tête ça va rester comme ça ... jusqu'à ce que j'ai envie d'essayer Skype en vidéo


----------



## njx (5 Avril 2006)

l'isight ne fonctionne pas sur windows


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Au passage, n'oubliez pas de graver le CD de restauration du firmware pour Mac Intel avant de flasher l'EFI pour utiliser BootCamp 

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

Je comprend pas comment on peut installé Windows sur un mac sans y etre obligé et sans etre switcher.... :mouais:


Encore une forme obscure de masochisme...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, si les admins de macgé pouvaient nous créer une section windows XP (séparée des rubiriques Linux, Unix) ) on gagnerait en lisibilité


----------



## mog (5 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez peut-être poster sur le sujet déjà créé



 C'est dingue, moi j'ai ça comme message...


----------



## ederntal (5 Avril 2006)

1- ca fait trop plaisir, ca va etre plus facile de convaincre de prendre un mac!
2- pas de windows chez moi... bouhhh...
3- Enfin ma mere pro mac qui devait s'acheter un pc dans son parc de mac a son boulot bah va rester fidele a la pomme


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si les admins de macgé pouvaient nous créer une section windows XP (séparée des rubiriques Linux, Unix) ) on gagnerait en lisibilité


 C'est dans les tuyaux.


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

"BootCamp" signifie camp d'entrainement pour militaires ou nouvelles recrues.
Bref un lieu de paix et d'harmonie ...
Un peu tiré par les cheveux quand même tout ça ... :affraid:

J'aurai plutot appelé ca Bootleg ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Je crois qu'il faut plutôt rapprocher "bootcamp" de l'homonymie française "tout bootcamp".


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

A quand le premier Blue screen de la mort sur un Mac ? 

Statistiquement parlant ca devrait pas trainer... 


_
"Et ensuite ? 
-La virtualisation...
-Ah oué ?
-Oui et plus tot que tu le penses..."_


----------



## Fran6 (5 Avril 2006)

Y en a qu'ont déjà trouvé un moyen de se faire de la tune !!

L'ami suisse Tristan Barras, sur NextWay.ch, propose Windows XP à la vente: par ici...

Il a pas perdu de temps le bougre !!!!


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Moi je comprends pas comment on peut installer XP sur une partition en HFS +


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Moi je comprends pas comment on peut installer XP sur une partition en HFS +


Ben on ne peut pas... 

@+
iota


----------



## ithymique (5 Avril 2006)

Et si on peut démarrer les deux systèmes chacun sur son core (certains dual-core en sont capables) on pourra sûrement, dans Leopard, passer d'un système à un autre à la volée, histoire de placer un effet de rotation cubique.
  Cela va aussi permettre incidemment aux développeurs Apple de développer pour PC et de proposer de nouveaux produits mixtes en plus de l'ipod, airport, ichat, idisk... un ipad / tablet etc. (parce que windows mobile = beurk)
  Le passage sur Intel avec une gamme complète et une intégration en amont permet aux ingénieurs de se consacrer au développement de ces nouveaux produits et peut-être de bosser sur le rapport coût/performance. Le cash permet de se lier à des entreprises innovantes et acheter beaucoup de RAM donc il n'y a pas de problème pour Apple.  
  XCode pourrait aussi bientôt compiler pour windows pour attirer les programmeurs...  avec une dernière couche utilisateur du genre Hypercard ou Access, et l'affinement des applications, la panoplie du cheval de Troie serait complète. Plus qu'à attendre le processeur optique...
  Maintenant la dernière question est : vendre Leopard pour PC (1 familial, 1 server), avec tous les projets aboutis, un Finder testé sous toutes les coutures, et paré pour le grand public  (ilife, iwork, xcode) ? pour à terme regarder les hddvd sous mac os et les wm9 sous windows.
  Et puis un iMac ou un macmini ou un macbook avec windows (et un macmac, pardon un Powermac pas trop cher), ça peut intéresser beaucoup de monde (sauf pour le mini qui n'a pas de carte graphique). Après tout si ça peut faire vendre des ordis au public et aux grands comptes, pourquoi pas. si en plus ça écarte les regards pour vente liée ou anti-concurrence... Espérons qu'on installera toujours Mac OS X quand même après avoir payé notre joli windows vista...  

  Attendons aussi de voir le passage à intel de toute la gamme (ibook, powermac, macbook 12/17, emac...). Elle commence à tarder. Je suis curieux de découvrir le parcours d'un powermac intel face à ses concurrents. les chinois du FBI et de google pourraient en commander quelques-uns puisqu'ils peuvent tout faire tourner... 

  Finalement ils sont très forts chez Apple ils vont vendre 2 systèmes d'exploitation pour faire tourner 1 ordinateur...


----------



## Ninety (5 Avril 2006)

C'est tres dommage ! La premiere fois qu'Apple me decois vraiment, moi qui pensait qu'il allait faire un truc pour que ce soit impossible d'utiliser Windaube sur Mac, c'est rate !!! 
Bien content d'avoir un PowerPC et pas pres de changer !! Mais au cas ou j'en achete un je peux l'installer Leopard sans bootcamp ??


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> "BootCamp" signifie camp d'entrainement pour militaires ou nouvelles recrues.
> Bref un lieu de paix et d'harmonie ...
> Un peu tiré par les cheveux quand même tout ça ... :affraid:
> 
> J'aurai plutot appelé ca Bootleg ...



Ces temps-ci, chez Apple, ils doivent avoir pas mal de problèmes à recruter dans leur département créatif de noms... Déjà le MacBook Pro, c'était pas top mais là, ils s'enfoncent! 

Ah oui! Ils auraient du mettre iBoot!


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

C'est pourtant ce qui est expliqué dans la notice de BootCamp


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Trouve cela est ma foi terriblement excitant...  

Un MacTel, vite. :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi faire ?



tu mens! c'est un fake!


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Ninety a dit:
			
		

> C'est tres dommage ! La premiere fois qu'Apple me decois vraiment, moi qui pensait qu'il allait faire un truc pour que ce soit impossible d'utiliser Windaube sur Mac, c'est rate !!!
> Bien content d'avoir un PowerPC et pas pres de changer !! Mais au cas ou j'en achete un je peux l'installer Leopard sans bootcamp ??



Bah pourquoi t'es déçu(e)?
C'est une bonne nouvelle, personne n'est obligé d'installer Windaube hein...mais au moins on a le choix désormais!
Et puis je pense que peu (même aucun?) de mac-users préfereraient avoir Windows comme Os plutot qu'OsX.  C'est juste un moyen de faire tourner certains soft.  De toute façon, acheter un iMac pour windows...


----------



## ederntal (5 Avril 2006)

Ninety a dit:
			
		

> C'est tres dommage ! La premiere fois qu'Apple me decois vraiment, moi qui pensait qu'il allait faire un truc pour que ce soit impossible d'utiliser Windaube sur Mac, c'est rate !!!
> Bien content d'avoir un PowerPC et pas pres de changer !! Mais au cas ou j'en achete un je peux l'installer Leopard sans bootcamp ??



Euh... lol... personne ne t'oblige a passer sous windows...
Moi je ne vais installer Windoze avant longtemps, très longtemps, pourtant cette nouvelle me ravi...

Je connais un tas de personne qui vont surement passer au mac pour ses bons cotés et aussi intaller windows pour sa grand logitheque... ce sont dès gens qui booteront de temps en tps sur mac os x (au lieu de JAMAIS) et qui sais, un jour, ne plus booter sous windows


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant ce qui est expliqué dans la notice de BootCamp


Tu as mal lu, de toute façon, au moment de l'installation de Windows, tu dois formater la partition en NTFS ou FAT32.

@+
iota


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

C'est mon cousin qui va être content.
Il utilisait un PC pour Autocad et un Mac pour PhotoShop. 
Pas très pratique mais il ne voulait pas lacher le Mac.
Maintenant l'affaire est réglée.
Par contre il va encore devoir passer à la caisse


----------



## SveDec (5 Avril 2006)

Encore un tremblement de Terre chez la Pomme ... Tant que ça ne tombe pas, tout va bien !


----------



## fpoil (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Trouve cela est ma foi terriblement excitant...
> 
> Un MacTel, vite. :love:




pareil au même, en plus j'ai un argument de plus pour le faire accepter par ma copine 
j'ai commencé à testé les réactions et c'est plutôt positif


----------



## Fran6 (5 Avril 2006)

Juste une petite question, on peut utiliser le SP1 de Windaube XP ou il faut obligatoirement XP SP2 ??:mouais:


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2006)

Tant d'utilisateurs Mac contents de passer sous Intel puis sous Windows !!! Tout fout le (boot)camp ma bonne dame (dit t'il en se resservant un autre verre).


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal lu, de toute façon, au moment de l'installation de Windows, tu dois formater la partition en NTFS ou FAT32.
> 
> @+
> iota



Je suis d'accord, désolée.  
Mais j'avoue que deux partitions formatées de façon différente sur mac, cela m'etonne, sur pc ok je l'ai fait de nombreuse fois (installation multiboot)


----------



## Kilian2 (5 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un l'a testé ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question, on peut utiliser le SP1 de Windaube XP ou il faut obligatoirement XP SP2 ??:mouais:



Il y a moyen de patcher le disque : faire une recherche sur google, ou le lien est donné sur le fil de réactions de Mac Bidouille.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas :love: :rose: moi




MOUAHAAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

BootCamp : le Partition Magic du mac...


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un l'a testé ?



sur le forum de macbidouille un utilisateur l'a essayer

à noter que les bidouilleurs ayant essayer la methode de onmac.net semble incapable de mettre a jour le firmware...


----------



## thant (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur que cela va faire grandir le piratage de windows.



Oh, zut ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

C'est quand même peu démocratique, ce truc, je vois mal le possesseur de mac mini intel amputer son 80 go d'une partition windows... En plus, il faudra choisir l'un ou l'autre système pour ses mails, son agenda... Bref, je ne pense pas qu'une longue coéxistence soit possible, l'utilisateur devra faire son choix.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Moi je comprends pas comment on peut installer XP sur une partition en HFS +




tu as du sauter une étape ! 

je vous livre le commentaire d'un copain Pciste...c'est pas triste!
ils ont les boules ,en face ! 
ouvrez les guillemets :

"Décidément, ce steve Job, quel homme, je crois qu'il faut le nommer premier ministre, et le cpe hop nickel tout le monde est pour!!

Il vous a fait avaler intel (alors que vous baviez dessus depuis des années...) et maintenant encore plus fort, là c'est vraiment LE tour de force, il vous fait bouffer windows sur lequel le mot baviez est une gentillesse à coté des vos insanités, eh bien nickel, y sont même fier de pouvoir faire tourner cette merde sur leurs mac, terrible le Steve Bravo la comm!!!

10/10!

Un chef d'oeuvre de communication, ça fera école c'est sûr

avec en plus une petite vacherie sur microsoft (qui va vendre encore plus de license , en passant ...)

Je crois qu'il va breveter son plan de comm, c'est sûr, !!!"


----------



## angelus (5 Avril 2006)

2 questions et puis je m'en vais :

1° : pourquoi tenez vous tant a ce qu'un nombre important de PCiste switche ? on est pas bien ensemble ? je vois pas quel est l'interet d'un switch massif ... au contraire meme .


2° : quid des virus ? j'ai deja posé la question mais on ne m'a pas repondu precisement ... un virus que l'on attrape via windaube et qui " detruit " le DD lese egalement le systeme macos sans etre passé par lui non ? meme si le DD est partitionné un virus peut léser toute les partition me semble t'il ... donc ... niveau securité c'est pas top pour nos futures machines .

et puis remarque perso , mais qui a deja été faite : gros coup de " comm " mais foutage de gueule quand meme " intel c'est de la merde .... passage a intel " .. " windows c'est de la merde ... installation possible et OFFICIELE " ...  quelq'un pense a la puce intel " enfermée depuis tjr dans des ordinateur " ? ben finalement sa liberation aura ete de courte durée .... 

Merci de vos avis concernant ces remarque ( surtout celle concernant les virus )


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> 2 questions et puis je m'en vais :
> 
> 1° : pourquoi tenez vous tant a ce qu'un nombre important de PCiste switche ? on est pas bien ensemble ? je vois pas quel est l'interet d'un switch massif ... au contraire meme .
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## groumpf (5 Avril 2006)

l'important ça va être aussi la qualité des drivers fournis

je m'explique !

CATIA V5 par exemple est très sensible à la qualité des drivers opengl utilisés .....

Pourquoi Apple ne se mettrait pas à valider ses ordinateurs tournant sur windows chez DASSAULT SYSTEM ?

cette certification qui doit surement exister sur d'autres logiciels serait super bien vu dans beaucoup d'entreprises qui achète leurs stations de travail uniquement dans les catalogues de stations certifiées !

Formidable pour apple cette initiative ..... ça va précipiter mon changement de machine ! .... par contre la côte de l'occasion va surement baisser .... et la part de marché au moins doubler .... sinon c'est à désespérer !


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> 2 questions et puis je m'en vais :
> 
> 1° : pourquoi tenez vous tant a ce qu'un nombre important de PCiste switche ? on est pas bien ensemble ? je vois pas quel est l'interet d'un switch massif ... au contraire meme .
> 
> ...



1) d'un point de vue positif : plus de mac user = plus de revenu pour apple et pour les développeurs donc plus d'argent pour la R&D (recherche et developement) plus d'applications et de meilleur qualité.

1') d'un  point de vue negatif : trop d'argent tue l'argent 

2) effectivement c'est un problème, cependant il faut réflechir au mode de propagation des virus : principaelemnt par email... personelement si j'opte pour installer windows ce sera pour utiliser de temps en temps une application ou un jeu... je laisse le soin à mail de gerer mon courrier. En outre, l'autre grande source de virus : le P2P... et la c'est la faute de l'utilisateur...

bref... utiliser de façon intelligente c'est une bonne chose

cordialement,

groumpf : vive catia sur mac


----------



## freddie380 (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> perso c est logiciel pro... j ai pas le choix pour les cours, donc vive boot camp



+1. par exemple archicad existe bien pour mac , mais perso pour mon boulot j'ai besoin des add-on qui eu n'existent que pour pc. donc pour moi ça me va bien. ça m'evitera de faire rentrer un pc a la maison....par contre je me disais que si on utilise pas, tout ce qui est mail et internet de windows,normalement on devrait etre penard??? si vous pouvez eclairer ma lanterne....


----------



## bugman (5 Avril 2006)

freddie380 a dit:
			
		

> par contre je me disais que si on utilise pas, tout ce qui est mail et internet de windows,normalement on devrait etre penard???


C'est clair que si j'installe un jour mouais Windows sur un Mac, la partie reseau serait mis hors fonction sur ma machine.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu as du sauter une étape ! "



No comment, merci j'ai vu ça avec Iota, désolée de ne pas avoir la science infuse.
Ah oui suis-je bête je n'ai pas BAC+4 !
Désolée pour les autres de ces commentaires mais Sydney comprendra.


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> sur le forum de macbidouille un utilisateur l'a essayer
> 
> à noter que les bidouilleurs ayant essayer la methode de onmac.net semble incapable de mettre a jour le firmware...



Il suffit pourtant de lire ce topic.


----------



## nogdra (5 Avril 2006)

Je voudrais réagir à cette fameuse annonce. Et sans tabou, j'ai peur pour ma pomme, peur qu'elle se fasse croquer tt entière. Si c'est pour faciliter le switch, je ne suis pas contre, car moi j'ai switché au mois de octobre 2005, et mes amis me disaient tous "tu aurais dû quand même garder ton pc à coté", mais bon si on change car les habitudes prises nous cause trop d'emmerde, autant changé radicalement de mentalité. Mais bon, ça c'est moi. Y'a quand même un risque la-dessous pour apple, mais en prenant le contre pied de tous cela, si microsoft arrivait à faire officiellement mac os x marcher sur un pc, ce serait un plus gros risque pour eux (vista ou pas), l'os d'apple est vraiment bien quoi. Donc des doutes, des craintes, des affirmations visant à me calmer (je me dis qu'il faut que je : wait and see). Pas si facile !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> No comment, merci j'ai vu ça avec Iota, désolée de ne pas avoir la science infuse.
> Ah oui suis-je bête je n'ai pas BAC+4 !
> Désolée pour les autres de ces commentaires mais Sydney comprendra.



pas besoin de bac +4 ,tout est dit sur le pdf qui est sorti sur l'install de XP sur mac intel normalement !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

juste en passant
depuis l'annonce bootcamp
l'action Apple est  montée de 8,6% depuis l'ouverture de la bourse à New York


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> 2 questions et puis je m'en vais :
> 
> 1° : pourquoi tenez vous tant a ce qu'un nombre important de PCiste switche ? on est pas bien ensemble ? je vois pas quel est l'interet d'un switch massif ... au contraire meme .
> 
> ...



pour les virus ,il suffira de ne pas se connecter au net sur windows ,non?

et de ne pas inserer un cd rom peu sur...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de bac +4 ,tout est dit sur le pdf qui est sorti sur l'install de XP sur mac intel normalement !



Tout le monde peut se tromper...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Si seulement cette nouvelle pouvait avoir un impact sur la cote de l'occasion du G5 ! Des mois que je surveille, et même l'annonce du mactel n'a pas fait baisser les exigences de vendeurs ! Il leur faudrait être mis devant le fait accompli de la disparttion du PPC pour faire de bonnes affaires...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement cette nouvelle pouvait avoir un impact sur la cote de l'occasion du G5 ! Des mois que je surveille, et même l'annonce du mactel n'a pas fait baisser les exigences de vendeurs ! Il leur faudrait être mis devant le fait accompli de la disparttion du PPC pour faire de bonnes affaires...




perso si je me décide pour un mac book qui va sortir (et en attendant léopard ) ce sera comme j'ai dit pour le boulot ,pour pronote sous XP 
et word excel power point sous OSX ...

pour mes travaux photos j'utiliserai le G5 et mon écran 20 " ...

et pas question de connecter windows au net ...pas fou...


----------



## Tyler (5 Avril 2006)

Tout bien réfléchi en fait, je vais installer windows pour me faire Half Life 2.
Pour la sécurité, il suffirat que je ne connecte pas windows sur le net !

UNIQUEMENT POUR LE JEU. Cool.


----------



## yoyova2 (5 Avril 2006)

Je suis dégouté

J'ai essayé lea solutions proposése précédemment par xponmac et ça ne fonctionnait pas sur mon imac flambant neuf; ça foiré au début de l'installation de xp tout le temps avec plusieurs cd différents.

Du coup, j'attendais impatiemment une autre solution.

Et là, en rentrant je vois ce boot camp officiel en plus.

Bref, je lis attentivement.

Je télécharge le programme boot camp.

Et le programme de mise à jour indispensable.

Mon tiger est bien sur en 10.4.6 depuis 2 jours.

Et ben, non il faut aussi que ça fonctionne pas chez moi.

Lors du redémarrage de l'ordi, la mise à jour du firmware ne s'effectue pas. J'ai droit à un son fort vieu bip des TO7.

J'ai eu beau recommencer rien n'y fait.

Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec linstallation raté de l'efi proposée par xponmac ?? Sachant que la version 10.4.6 a effacé le choix de démarrage entre la pomme et la fenetre.

Si quelqu'un rencontre ce problème qu'il me fasse signe.


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Tout bien réfléchi en fait, je vais installer windows pour me faire Half Life 2.
> Pour la sécurité, il suffirat que je ne connecte pas windows sur le net !
> 
> UNIQUEMENT POUR LE JEU. Cool.


C'est galère pour les jeux multi-joeur online  

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

yoyova2 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dégouté
> 
> J'ai essayé lea solutions proposése précédemment par xponmac et ça ne fonctionnait pas sur mon imac flambant neuf; ça foiré au début de l'installation de xp tout le temps avec plusieurs cd différents.
> 
> ...



comme qqun l'a dit avec raison ,il faut attendre leopard et l'integration totale et définitive (autre que béta ) de ce nveau soft...
se précipiter ,c'est risquer l'essuyage de platre...


----------



## Mophet (5 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> 2 questions et puis je m'en vais :
> 
> 1° : pourquoi tenez vous tant a ce qu'un nombre important de PCiste switche ? on est pas bien ensemble ? je vois pas quel est l'interet d'un switch massif ... au contraire meme .
> 
> ...



Qu'est qu'il ne faut pas lire ?

1° Tu devrais te réjouir du fait d'autres que toi découvrent ce que c'est qu'un ordi et un os conçus par Apple. Ce côté snob d'une grande partie de la communauté mac aura toujours fait du tort à l'image d'Apple (mais c'est fini... ). A force de se prendre pour un être supérieur parce qu'on a acheté un mac qu'on a même pas fait soi-même, on finit par être ridicule. Si, si...

2° rassure toi, avec un anti virus et le firewall made in Microsoft, te voilà couvert. Il existe un très bon antivirus gratuit, AVG, produit de la maison Grisoft, qui se met à jour tout seul et qui veillera sur ta partition XP. Pour avoir traîné dans des coins mal famés, je peux te dire que la protection qu'il offre est sérieuse et suffisante.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

ca n'a pas trainé


un gars a installé son XP 
ca a tenu ...30 minutes avant de crasher
*premier bluescreen de la mort windows  sur Macintel bootcampé* 
photo là
http://images.dealcatcher.com/products/1stbluescreen.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

_//edit: voir le lien ci-dessus_

Mon dieu ! La pornographie sur le net progresse !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

tiens on est aussi rapide l'un que l'autre
j'ai juste pas voulu bouffer de la place en postant le cliché en direct


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Avril 2006)

Je suis sur le cul


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

Bon je reviens sur cette install de WinXp. Trois petites photos que je ne vous avais pas encore mises :

- la création du CD contenant les drivers mac (vidéo, audio, ...) pour XP
Voir la pièce jointe 10102


- l'écran avec les différentes partitions que voit WinXp à l'installation
Voir la pièce jointe 10104


- la jolie barre de progression de WinXp sur magnifique fond bleu 
Voir la pièce jointe 10103


----------



## Alex6 (5 Avril 2006)

Si l'on ne veut plus de windows une fois installé, il suffira tout simplement de formater ou de supprimer la partition?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens sur cette install de WinXp. Trois petites photos que je ne vous avais pas encore mises :
> 
> - la création du CD contenant les drivers mac (vidéo, audio, ...) pour XP
> Voir la pièce jointe 10102
> ...




çà fait démodé ces écran d'install ...
on se croirait dans les années 80 ,la... 
quelle horreur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

J'espère que DR-GEM tourne sans problèmes !


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

yoyova2 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec linstallation raté de l'efi proposée par xponmac ?? Sachant que la version 10.4.6 a effacé le choix de démarrage entre la pomme et la fenetre.
> 
> Si quelqu'un rencontre ce problème qu'il me fasse signe.



il semble bien que oui... d'après d'autres utilisateurs l'utilisation de la méthode de onmac.net modifie le système (je sais pas a quel point ni a quel niveau) toujours est-il qu'il semble impossible d'utiliser la mise a jour du firmware...

:rateau: 

d'après macrumors, le mise a jour appport une nouveau EFI (voila sans doute pourquoi tu n'arrive pas a mettre a jour le firmware, ce dernier ne détectant pas l'EFI qu'il doit mettre a jour...) avec le support du bios (donc linux et vista pourrait s'installer sans probleme).

Le seul "truc" c'est que Bootcamp apporte son lot de drivers spécifique a XP.


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on ne veut plus de windows une fois installé, il suffira tout simplement de formater ou de supprimer la partition?



Il suffira de supprimer la partition pour retrouver son disque dur comme avant.
Voir la pièce jointe 10105


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2006)

Et vous ?


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> il semble bien que oui... d'après d'autres utilisateurs l'utilisation de la méthode de onmac.net modifie le système (je sais pas a quel point ni a quel niveau) toujours est-il qu'il semble impossible d'utiliser la mise a jour du firmware...
> 
> :rateau:



En fait XpOnMac inscrit un MBR (Master Boot Record) pour que XP reconnaissent les partitions. 

Pour supprimer ce MBR, et revenir à la config par défaut qui utilise le format GPT standard de l'EFI, il faut tout reformater et réinstaller.
Quand je dis tout, ca veut dire qu'il faut cliquer sur le disque ENTIER (et non juste sur la/les volumes) dans Disk Utility et cliquer sur "Effacer". Puis réinstaller OS X.

Evidement BIEN SAUVEGARDER VOS DONNEES AVANT!


----------



## nicolasf (5 Avril 2006)

Je me réjouis de cette annonce pour ma part. Peut-être parce que je suis un switcheur récent mais je trouve que c'est une excellente idée. Et j'espère qu'Apple en fera autant dans l'autre sens (à savoir laisser MacOS s'installer sur n'importe quel PC) comme ça on aura vraiment le choix !


----------



## Alex6 (5 Avril 2006)

Et la question a déjà été posée mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponse. Faut-il forcément SP2 ou Windows SP1 fonctionne?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous ?



Non plus, j'ai déjà un chien qui fout la merde partout...

Et quand j'ai des docs à récupérer, c'est du lourd, c'est à dire sur disquettes 3 pouces 1/2, donc pas sur les macs depuis 10 ans...
Heureux d'avoir investi dans le dernier mini PPC, ce soir je passe mon dernier soft Adobe en CS2 (Photoshop, malgré le peu d'innovations, pour l'interopérabilité avec mon illustrator cs2).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

je sais pas si on doit vraiment se réjouir...

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1923151,00.asp


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

jamais! 

Apple veut faciliter l'adoption de sa plateforme... et pas subsituer son os pour windows...

on change pas son moteur roys contre un moteur de tondeuse


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si on doit vraiment se réjouir...
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1923151,00.asp



Bah Dvorak c'est le Casimir de l'analyse informatique, il est tout rond, bien gentil, mais c'est pas lui à que tu vas demander des conseils... Ce mec avait prédit qu'il n'y aurait jamais d'iPod video...
Il hait Apple et raconte régulièrement les âneries qui lui passent par la tête pour discréditer la marque à la Pomme. En fait non c'est pas Casimir c'est plutôt Gargamel : un ptit teigneux pas drôle et pas doué.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2006)

Ah Dvorak
Qu'est ce qu'il a pu balancé comme bêtises par le passé 
Avancant des trucs qui s'avererent le plus souvent fausses ou infondées


_edith  demi-grillaide

dvorak le Casimir
j'aime bien l'image
bravo zerozerosix_


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Et la question a déjà été posée mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponse. Faut-il forcément SP2 ou Windows SP1 fonctionne?



si tu as un pc, qu'il est "sp2"

il est possible de creer un disc d'instalation pour creer un windows SP2

fais une recherche sur google tu devrais trouver des infos


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

Cupertino, 5 april 2006 : Today Apple computers announce that you must install windows XP in order to  get the full performance of your mac!!

c'est dingue 



finalement peu importe si c'est utile ou non... ça existe et si ça peut permetre à Apple de vendre plus de mac... pourquoi pas!


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Et la question a déjà été posée mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponse. Faut-il forcément SP2 ou Windows SP1 fonctionne?


Il faut obligatoirement un CD d'installation de XP SP2.

@+
iota


----------



## eroan (5 Avril 2006)

*I did it!*

je viens de terminer l'installation d'xp sous mon mac mini intel, et bien... jamais vu un xp tourner aussi vite!

Installation nikel, il suffit d'utiliser les outils d'apple et de bien lire le manuel avant de commencer pour savoir exactement ou aller. Xp installé en 30 minutes (ça on peut rien y faire), et fonctionnel de suite. Le pack de pilotes d'apple est très bien fait, il s'installe d'une traite.

Remarques :
- le haut parleur du mac mini n'est pas désactivable, ce qui fait que lorsqu'on a deux enceintes ça en fait une troisième de piètre qualité.
- j'ai fait tourner des jeux récents en 1280*1024 antialisaing*2 et options moyennes, et bien ça tourne!!! Ceux qui critiquaient la carte graphique du mac mini avaient tort, je la placerai au niveau d'une radeon 9800 pro avec 128 de mémoire (le jeu tournait aussi bien avec cette carte), mais j'ai 2go de mémoire tout de même et un dual core pour soulager le tout.
- au niveau du ventilo je ne sais pas s'il tourne, je ne l'ai pas entendu. j'ai préféré limiter le temps sous les jeux car, sait on jamais, il se pourrait que les pilotes ne soient pas compris dans l'outil d'apple, et je pourrai dire au revoir à mon mac mini.
- au démarrage, le système reboote sur le dernier os utilisé, sauf si on appuie sur la touche alt : deux disques durs apparaissent et il suffit de double cliquer sur l'un ou l'autre pour le lancer.
- le hdd windows est accessible via os x mais le contraire n'est pas possible.
- tous les accessoires du mac mini sont fonctionnels, jusqu'au bluetooth, nikel!

Une belle expérience que je vous engage à réaliser. si vous avez des questions...


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Avril 2006)

eroan a dit:
			
		

> *I did it!*
> 
> je viens de terminer l'installation d'xp sous mon mac mini intel, et bien... jamais vu un xp tourner aussi vite!
> 
> ...



Tu as joue sur quel jeu ?


----------



## IVPPITER OPTIMVS MAXIMVS (5 Avril 2006)

Je pourais enfin jouer sur mac Le plus con c'est que je viens d'acheter un iMac G5 20" (rév C) donc va falloir attendre 
Could we continue to think different?


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2006)

Windows sur un Mac... pourquoi pas. Je pense que ça peux intéresser ou rassurer certains.

Par contre, ce serait sympa de pouvoir lancer simultanément les 2 environnements et basculer de l'un à l'autre par une combinaison de touches (de façon à donner l'accès aux périphériques soit à l'un, soit à l'autre des systèmes)

Ensuite je verrais bien ces "2 machines" communiquer entre elles via un réseau local fictif pour échanger des données, et partager des fichiers.

Le seul truc qui m'inquiète dans cette annonce, c'est par rapport au portage des jeux sur Mac. Quel intérêt de faire ce portage, si n'importe quel Macintel peut se contenter d'installer Windows et faire tourner les jeux dans cet environnement!


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

si le driver des ventilos ne fonctionne pas, le ventilo tourne par défaut je pense... (quelque soit la temperature du processeur...) je suis pas sur!


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

eroan a dit:
			
		

> - j'ai fait tourner des jeux récents en 1280*1024 antialisaing*2 et options moyennes, et bien ça tourne!!! Ceux qui critiquaient la carte graphique du mac mini avaient tort, *je la placerai au niveau d'une radeon 9800 pro avec 128 de mémoire (le jeu tournait aussi bien avec cette carte)*


Faut pas abuser non plus... 
La radeon 9800 pro explose le GMA950, et c'est tout à fait normal.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

Autocad


----------



## Dramis (5 Avril 2006)

Think different...  Bon, le processeur n'est plus différent, mais c'est pas grave, il y a osx.  Mais maintenant?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2006)

:eek Mais pour quoi faire ?? hein ??


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Autocad


ça c'est un bon argument, mais soeur bosse dans l'archi et effectivement c'est PC/autocad au boulot et Mac chez elle &#8230; mais bon elle bosse pas chez elle 
Quant à moi mon Mac c'est pour : du montage vidéo, de la photo, de la musique, internet, de la bureautique &#8230; et je joue pas, donc OS X me "suffit"


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Avril 2006)

eroan a dit:
			
		

> - au démarrage, le système reboote sur le dernier os utilisé, sauf si on appuie sur la touche alt : deux disques durs apparaissent et il suffit de double cliquer sur l'un ou l'autre pour le lancer.


Ca craint ça si le mac reboot avec le dernière os utilisé, j'aurais préféré qu'il reboot automatiquement sur os X


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

t'es con


----------



## yoyova2 (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> En fait XpOnMac inscrit un MBR (Master Boot Record) pour que XP reconnaissent les partitions.
> 
> Pour supprimer ce MBR, et revenir à la config par défaut qui utilise le format GPT standard de l'EFI, il faut tout reformater et réinstaller.
> Quand je dis tout, ca veut dire qu'il faut cliquer sur le disque ENTIER (et non juste sur la/les volumes) dans Disk Utility et cliquer sur "Effacer". Puis réinstaller OS X.
> ...




on non la misère encore ....


bon ben je verrai quand j'aurai du temps

merci pour cette info


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ca craint ça si le mac reboot avec le dernière os utilisé, j'aurais préféré qu'il reboot automatiquement sur os X


Apparemment, c'est possible.



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> _How do I choose which operating system to start up (boot) into?
> 
> After running Boot Camp Beta and installing Windows XP and the Macintosh Drivers CD, you can switch between Windows XP and Mac OS X by holding Option (Alt) key when you start up. *You can also use the Startup Disk control panel in Windows or Mac OS X Startup Disk preferences to set the default operating system to use each time the computer starts up.*_


@+
iota


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Avril 2006)

Point positif,

maintenant Apple aura du mal a attaquer ceux qui feront tourner Mac OS X sur PC...

Cordialement


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous ?


Je n'ai pas (plus) besoin de Mac OS X sur mon mac...


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ca craint ça si le mac reboot avec le dernière os utilisé, j'aurais préféré qu'il reboot automatiquement sur os X



Non, non tu choisis ton Os par défaut pour démarrer dessus. Je ne démarre par défaut que sous MacOs. Si jamais j'ai qq'chose à faire sur XP j'appuie sur la touche alt au démarrage pour choisir de démarrer sur XP.


----------



## bibyfok (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 
Je suis sur un MBP 2Ghz
J'ai un soucis au niveau de bootcamp, apres avoir fait l'update du firmware je commence le partitionnement.
La il me dit que mon disque a un soucis, de reboot avec le cd et de reparer le disque, ce que je fais...
Il y avait des erreures de type "Nom impossible"
Reparation faite, je revien sous osx, relance le partitionnenement, la tout marche... Arrivé a 70% du partitionnement, paf ! Erreur: des fichier impossible a deplacer sont present...
Je me dit que vu que MSN est ouvert, il y a des fichier qu'il n'arrive pas a bouger.
Je ferme tout et la rebellote, Etape 1, message d'erreur: mon disque a des erreures.
Je refait le truc avec le cd, aucune erreure, je relance le partionnement, re retour etape 1 
Que puis-je faire ?
Merci


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Point positif,
> 
> maintenant Apple aura du mal a attaquer ceux qui feront tourner Mac OS X sur PC...
> 
> Cordialement



C'est quoi le rapport?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

allez faire un tour sur les forums PC ,qu'est ce qu'on rigole !


----------



## angelus (5 Avril 2006)

Mophet a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est qu'il ne faut pas lire ?
> 
> 1° Tu devrais te réjouir du fait d'autres que toi découvrent ce que c'est qu'un ordi et un os conçus par Apple. Ce côté snob d'une grande partie de la communauté mac aura toujours fait du tort à l'image d'Apple (mais c'est fini... ). A force de se prendre pour un être supérieur parce qu'on a acheté un mac qu'on a même pas fait soi-même, on finit par être ridicule. Si, si...
> 
> 2° rassure toi, avec un anti virus et le firewall made in Microsoft, te voilà couvert. Il existe un très bon antivirus gratuit, AVG, produit de la maison Grisoft, qui se met à jour tout seul et qui veillera sur ta partition XP. Pour avoir traîné dans des coins mal famés, je peux te dire que la protection qu'il offre est sérieuse et suffisante.




N'y vois la aucun " coté snob" mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est fantastique que des milliers de personne en plus switche ... apple vend plus d'ordi ? tu as des actions chez apple ? .... 
S'ils veulent decouvrir l'os il font comme nous ils switchent , point .
On va s'attirer les faveurs des hacker en tout poils ca c'est sur .
Pour le deuxieme point : effectivement on devra s'equiper d'un antivirus ... super quel progrés .
Non sans deconner le ton de ta reponse est super limite ... 
alors désole du ton de la mienne .


----------



## TiteufX (5 Avril 2006)

Pout tous ceux qui ne veulent pas avoir à faire des reboot:

http://openosx.com/

Avec ce soft vous pouvez:

Faire tourner Windows XP, 2K, 98 dans mac OS X et faire du glisser/déposer entre les 2 environnements. 

Il manque encore quelques fonctions, mais le soft est en évolution constante........

Le seul incovénient, c'est qu'il faut un CD de win xxx pour l'installation.

Bien sûr, cette solution n'est pas adéquate pour les jeux, dans ce cas là, BootCamp est meilleur....

Par contre, en fonction des besoins de chacun, OpenOSX est une alternative à VPC bien meilleure marché.


----------



## Stormer (5 Avril 2006)

Voila ce qui Manque pour notre Windows XP sur mac


----------



## tiboug (5 Avril 2006)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis sur un MBP 2Ghz
> J'ai un soucis au niveau de bootcamp, apres avoir fait l'update du firmware je commence le partitionnement.
> La il me dit que mon disque a un soucis, de reboot avec le cd et de reparer le disque, ce que je fais...
> ...



Il est bien précisé de fermer TOUTES les applications en cours avant l'install. Si j'ai bien compris, il faut que tu n'ai qu'une partition sur ton disque. Si tu en avais déjà créé avec utilitaire de disque ça marche pas. Relance Bootcamp et choisi l'option retour en arrière toute pour voir.


----------



## Bionik (5 Avril 2006)

RRRrrraaaaaa !!!     :affraid:
C'est pô possible. J'ai fais un cauchemar horrible dans lequel on pouvais booter XP sur un MacTel nativement, grâce à Steve en plus... Mais... Non c'est réel... AAAaaarrrggghhh  

Bah moi je suis pas près de lacher mon OS X pour cette bouse de XP avec laquelle je suis obligé de taffer au bureau. Je viens de switcher, c'est pas pour rechuter !!! Zut flûte crotte alors.

:love: OS X :love: :king:

XP je te dis  pour de bon


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2006)

bon ,moi je vais me coucher ...
en conclusion ,tout çà me laisse malgré tout un gout amere ...
allez savoir pourquoi...
Leopard a interet a etre sérieusement costaud ,parce que Vista...
:sleep:


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

C'est la fin du mac on va tous mourir !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Le gros va manger le petit, vous êtes bien trop naïfs !!!


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fin du mac on va tous mourir !!!!


Tu devrais te réjouir ! Cela va permettre a Apple de mettre un pied de géant dans les entreprises !

Avant on se faisait jetter quand une socièté devait acheter 20 machines, il était impossible de passer 10 Macs pour la  prépresse, et 1O PC pour le secrétarait compta...Et tout le monde passait sur PC pour des raison de simplifications, comptables, maintenant on peur offir l alternative ) on va vendre *20* Macs la ou en vendait *0* !


On va pouvoir etre vraiment force de proposition et d alternative ! On va enfin pouvoir dire "Oui votre soft merdique développé par un abrutis sur une plateforme fermé On peut l installer !" 


Bravo Apple !!


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

doom ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29549

j'y crois pas....mais si:rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

Les premieres reactions des professionnels ne se sont pas fait attendre (ils lisent la presse et tout le monde en parle...). C'est ultra positif pour Apple. La preuve beaucoup ont decidé de sauter le pas afin de bénéficié de la qualité des produits Apple,de son OS/X et des logiciels metiers sous windows XP.
Certains parlent deja de faire certaines choses uniquement sous Mac OS. Comme aller sur Internet.


Victoire !


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fin du mac on va tous mourir !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois tu portes bien ton pseudo


----------



## gazobu (5 Avril 2006)

bien fou qui ne montera pas XP sur un deuxième disque (pas volume) ... à condition qu'il rentre dans la bécane !


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

+1 pour Frodon


----------



## mOOnSlide (5 Avril 2006)

Moi je suis dans l 'attente de mon mac mini (prévu le 12 avril). Ce sera mon premier Mac, et je quitte sans regret le monde Windows... trop de merde avec ce sytème...plantages à répétitions, formatage réinstalle de l'OS etc.....
Donc j'espèe être satisfait de Mac OS X  et je ne retournerais pas sous Windows.
M'enfin ceci reste mon avis personnel.

Pour  les utilisateurs Mac qui  veulent essayer Windows cela peut être une bonne alternative.. mais ne soyez pas surpris si un jour il ne boot plus sur la partoche windows .  C'est fréquent avec ce système  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

TiteufX a dit:
			
		

> Faire tourner Windows XP, 2K, 98 dans mac OS X et faire du glisser/déposer entre les 2 environnements.



Pour l'instant, vu certaines réactions, on en est encore à garder une distance raisonnable entre les deux partitions


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

sous macos ?

attend

diskutil list

ah ouais


----------



## Bionik (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fin du mac on va tous mourir !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Chers papa maman, chers amis - stop -
Moi et mon mac on est parti pour un monde meilleur - stop - Nous allons trouver refuge dans un coin reculé du monde où on ne trouve pas de PC - stop - NOus aspirons à une vie meilleure - stop - Sommes prêts à accueillir plen d'amis Macusers - stop -


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> +1 pour Frodon




Hè Eric et Ramzy là, il est tard, allez cassez-vous soyez gentil


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis dans l 'attente de mon mac mini (prévu le 12 avril). Ce sera mon premier Mac, et je quitte sans regret le monde Windows... trop de merde avec ce sytème...




tu vas le retrouver ( cf mon post au dessus)...

Cher user une page ce tourne....santé...ça me fout les boules mais finalement c'est pas plus mal....
J'espère juste que l'esprit Mac restera....


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Chers papa maman, chers amis - stop -
> Moi et mon mac on est parti pour un monde meilleur - stop - Nous allons trouver refuge dans un coin reculé du monde où on ne trouve pas de PC - stop - NOus aspirons à une vie meilleure - stop - Sommes prêts à accueillir plen d'amis Macusers - stop -




Hum voilà toute une bande de comiques qui arrivent en voyant qu'on peut mettre merdoz sur un mac, c'est vraiment top, je me réjouis d'avance. 

Si apple est encore là aujourd'hui c'est bien parce qu'elle est marginale, sinon elle serait morte ou rachetée.

Apple va jouer dans la cour des grands et elle va repartir la **** sous le bras, comme une conne, avec en plus 2 dents en moins.


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

Je prévois un avenir radieux pour Apple !


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...j'y crois pas....mais si:rateau:


Ca c'est à sauver vite avant que les avocats se fâchent 

_Ah benh non c'est apple   _


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

Mon cher Ramzy relisez la definition


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te réjouir ! Cela va permettre a Apple de mettre un pied de géant dans les entreprises !
> 
> Avant on se faisait jetter quand une socièté devait acheter 20 machines, il était impossible de passer 10 Macs pour la  prépresse, et 1O PC pour le secrétarait compta...Et tout le monde passait sur PC pour des raison de simplifications, comptables, maintenant on peur offir l alternative ) on va vendre *20* Macs la ou en vendait *0* !
> 
> ...




Ouai j'espère que tu as raison, j'ai de gros doutes vu qu'en général tu as tord


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère juste que l'esprit Mac restera....



C'est le seul vrai doute que sème cette annonce !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

ben 20 à zéro c'est quand même pas lyon - milan quand même !


----------



## Imaginus (5 Avril 2006)

Mon voisin au debut refractaire au mac va du coup s'en offrir un... 

On appelle cela du pousse au switch...


----------



## TiteufX (5 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, vu certaines réactions, on en est encore à garder une distance raisonnable entre les deux partitions




Avec ce système tu n'as pas besoin de 2 partitions. En fait l'installation de windowes se fait une image disque (.dmg)


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Mon voisin au debut refractaire au mac va du coup s'en offrir un...
> 
> On appelle cela du pousse au switch...




Et le 1er truc qu'il va faire c'est installer merdoz pour pas trop être dérouté non plus, et puis comme il est pas très curieux, bah il préférera rester sur XP, il trouvera que OSX est un joli et délicieux fruit exotique idéal pour le WE mais pour la semaine il préférera son cassoulet :rateau:


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et le 1er truc qu'il va faire c'est installer merdoz pour pas trop être dérouté non plus, et puis comme il est pas très curieux, bah il préférera rester sur XP, il trouvera que OSX est un joli et délicieux fruit exotique idéal pour le WE mais pour la semaine il préférera son cassoulet :rateau:


Et alors, en quoi c'est ton problème ??? :mouais:


@+
iota


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et le 1er truc qu'il va faire c'est installer merdoz pour pas trop être dérouté non plus, et puis comme il est pas très curieux, bah il préférera rester sur XP, il trouvera que OSX est un joli et délicieux fruit exotique idéal pour le WE mais pour la semaine il préférera son cassoulet :rateau:


Plus ça va et plus j'me dis : t'as pas tout compris jaipatoukompri !




En même temps c'est vrai qu'un bon cassoulet.... même MacOS X ne fait pas le poids !!!


----------



## molgow (5 Avril 2006)

Ce Boot Camp est vraiment une très bonne nouvelle ! 
Bravo Apple ! Je ne pensais pas que l'initiative viendrait d'eux mais qu'ils laisseraient le boulot à Microsoft avec Virtual PC.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, en quoi c'est ton problème ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> @+
> iota




Bah je sais pas, réfléchis... c'est l'avenir quoi, le gros mange le petit, OSX a beau être meilleur, dans 10 ans tout le monde utilise Windoz sur son mac :mouais:


----------



## eroan (5 Avril 2006)

Bon j'ai testé deux jeux : Tracklmania Sunrise et Guildwars. Ca tourne bien, mais ça chauffe dur.

Heureusement et contrairement à mon incertitude de tout à l'heure, je vous annonce que le ventilo fonctionne nikel, c'est à dire qu'il ne fonctionne que lorsque ça chauffe et qu'ensuite il s'éteint, comme sous mac os x finalement.

bravo à apple pour ces pilotes 100% efficaces!


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et le 1er truc qu'il va faire c'est installer merdoz pour pas trop être dérouté non plus, et puis comme il est pas très curieux, bah il préférera rester sur XP, il trouvera que OSX est un joli et délicieux fruit exotique idéal pour le WE mais pour la semaine il préférera son cassoulet :rateau:



Euh dans ce cas pourquoi il a acheté un Mac??? Si tu es satisfait par Windows XP tu n'envisages même pas une seule seconde d'acheter un Mac. 
Autrement dit, si tu achètes un Mac c'est que tu veux voir Windows XP le moins souvent possible, n'importe quel switcher te confirmera ce fait évident, ou alors il est sacrément maso le gars d'acheter une machine justement pour ne plus utiliser quelque chose qu'il n'apprecie pas et de finalement utiliser ce truc qu'il n'apprecie pas 

Conclusion: Ton scenario est illogique et donc très très improbable.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, vu certaines réactions, on en est encore à garder une distance raisonnable entre les deux partitions



Oui effectivement, avec windows sur nos chers macs, deux partitions sont bien un minimum... ; Mais je trouve qu'Apple a fait vraiment fort, en acceptant de mettre sur ses machines le système du concurrent. Je pense qu'il préférait le faire avant que tous les petits malins y arrivent .... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais pas, réfléchi...


Merci du conseil, quand j'aurais le temps j'y penserais... 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'avenir quoi, le gros mange le petite, OSX a beau être meilleur, dans 10 ans tout le monde utilise Windoz sur son mac :mouais:


Si le grand doit manger le petit, Windows sur mac ou non, je vois pas trop ce que ça change...

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

****** ( désolé) mais là on vit une vraie révolution...Apple qui propose un softi pour XP....

J'y croit pas... 


Je suis sur le cul....

Maman pardonne moi, mais depuis 1984 que je suis sur Mac, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'une page ce tourne.
Pas que je sois un intégriste pro mac, shooté à la pomme , mais comme la révision des écran 30 " et du Mac mini à 1.5 Ghz...tout ce passe en douce...

Steve t'es sans doute un génie, mais ....:mouais: tu fais chier....

******...on devient normal...on est rentré dans le rang aujourd'hui...


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ****** ( désolé) mais là on vit une vraie révolution...Apple qui propose un softi pour XP....
> 
> J'y croit pas...
> 
> ...



Reste calme, respire un grand coup et... oui c'est bien vrai ! Mais c'est plutôt du bon, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Tout le monde semble être convaincu de la supériorité de Mac OS X. Moi aussi.
Simplement, depuis le début de l'économie moderne, comme disait Jean Bodin, "La mauvaise monnaie chasse la bonne".
Windows est le logiciel le plus mauvais jamais conçu en système d'exploitation. Pourtant, il a triomphé de tous les autres. Pourquoi ? Par force marketing d'abord, capitalistique ensuite. J'espère que vous ne jouerez pas les pucelles effarouchées si Mac Os est le prochain sur le liste. Ceci dit, Steve Jobs n'a jamais perdu aucun de ses grands paris non plus. Mais c'est dommage de jouer le sort d'une bonne plate-forme informatique au poker...


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

Benh oui parce que je peux avoir mon mac et quand je suis OBLIGE de bosser sur autocad, hip hop je continue à bosser sur mon mac, je suis content


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Euh dans ce cas pourquoi il a acheté un Mac??? Si tu es satisfait par Windows XP tu n'envisages même pas une seule seconde d'acheter un Mac. Autrement dit, si tu achètes un Mac c'est que tu veux voir Windows XP le moins souvent possible, n'importe quel switcher te confirmera ce fait évident.
> 
> Conclusion: Ton scenario est illogique et donc très très improbable.




Le tien l'est tout autant, combien de pc user rêvent d'acheter un mac mais sans OSX ? On en voit tous les jours, ils sont super nombreux à vouloir un mac pour d'autres raisons que l'OS, juste parce qu'un mac c'est soi disant bien et que c'est beau.

C'était quoi souvent les arguments des anti-apple ? Pas de jeux ? Pas de logiciels ? Pas compatible ? Mais c'est vrai qui sont beaux... bah c'est bon ils pourront switcher enfin... sur windoz mac.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde semble être convaincu de la supériorité de Mac OS X. Moi aussi.
> Simplement, depuis le début de l'économie moderne, comme disait Jean Bodin, "La mauvaise monnaie chasse la bonne".
> Windows est le logiciel le plus mauvais jamais conçu en système d'exploitation. Pourtant, il a triomphé de tous les autres. Pourquoi ? Par force marketing d'abord, capitalistique ensuite. J'espère que vous ne jouerez pas les pucelles effarouchées si Mac Os est le prochain sur le liste. Ceci dit, Steve Jobs n'a jamais perdu aucun de ses grands paris non plus. Mais c'est dommage de jouer le sort d'une bonne plate-forme informatique au poker...




Voilà, quand même... c'est une crainte, merci de l'exprimer à ton tour ipantoufle, ça me parait très réaliste moi aussi, c'est jamais la qualité qui domine, c'est la puissance marketing, le fric, alors voilà quoi, j'essaye de voir un peu plus loin que le fait que ce soit super bien de booter sur merdoz pour X raisons toutes valables.


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais pas, réfléchis... c'est l'avenir quoi, le gros mange le petit, OSX a beau être meilleur, dans 10 ans tout le monde utilise Windoz sur son mac :mouais:




Pas sur, l'étape d'après ce sera de pouvoir installer OSX sur son PC. Personne ne pourra rien dire contre ...

et alors là... Adieu Bilou ???

On peut toujours rêver

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais pas, réfléchis... c'est l'avenir quoi, le gros mange le petit,* OSX a beau être meilleur, dans 10 ans tout le monde utilise Windoz sur son mac *:mouais:


Tu inclus les mac users là-dedans ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Reste calme, respire un grand coup et... oui c'est bien vrai ! Mais c'est plutôt du bon, non ?



Oui...

Mais ça me fout un coups quand même...:rose: 

XP sur mon iMac...:hein: pourquoi pas....


----------



## iota (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le tien l'est tout autant, combien de pc user rêvent d'acheter un mac mais sans OSX ? On en voit tous les jours, ils sont super nombreux à vouloir un mac pour d'autres raisons que l'OS, juste parce qu'un mac c'est soi disant bien et que c'est beau.


Donc, le pire des scénario pour toi, c'est qu'Apple aura réussi à vendre une machine à une personne qui auparavant n'aurait même pas envisagé l'achat d'un Mac...
J'ai du mal à y voir un mauvais calcul pour Apple...

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le tien l'est tout autant, combien de pc user rêvent d'acheter un mac mais sans OSX ? On en voit tous les jours, ils sont super nombreux à vouloir un mac pour d'autres raisons que l'OS, juste parce qu'un mac c'est soi disant bien et que c'est beau.
> 
> C'était quoi souvent les arguments des anti-apple ? Pas de jeux ? Pas de logiciels ? Pas compatible ? Mais c'est vrai qui sont beaux... bah c'est bon ils pourront switcher enfin... sur windoz mac.



Et alors tant mieux! Dans ce cas ca n'est pas et ca n'aurait jamais été des utilisateurs de MacOS X, donc ca ne change strictement rien. Ah si! Apple vend alors plus de machines!!!


----------



## bibyfok (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai recréé un compte pour booter vraiment sans rien, et toujours la meme erreure: Des fichiers indeplacable blablabla... 
Possible de l'installer sur un autre disque ? aidez moi plz
Merci


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

A vos votes !!!




			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recréé un compte pour booter vraiment sans rien, et toujours la meme erreure: Des fichiers indeplacable blablabla...
> Possible de l'installer sur un autre disque ? aidez moi plz
> Merci



T'inquiète pas, y'aura bientôt un forum technique "Installer windows sur son mac" !!!!


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

os9 etait aussi mauvais que w95 (voir pire    ? ) et les macs plus chers, et pourtant ... il y a encore des macs, je vois pas ou est le problème d'avoir XP, au contraire

jptk


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu inclus les mac users là-dedans ?




Oui malheureusement, sur 2 ans c'est pas possible, mais sur 10, t'en auras tellement marre qu'on te dise que pour accéder par exemple au site de ta banque il faut booter sur windoz que tu iras de moins en moins souvent sur OSX et au final et bah il va mourir


----------



## Lived Eht (5 Avril 2006)

En gros, un Macintosh peut-être vu par les pc-user comme une nouvelle marque de pc (Dell, HP,...) un peu plus cher, mais avec Mac OSX en prime!


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> En gros, un Macintosh peut-être vu par les pc-user comme une nouvelle marque de pc (Dell, HP,...) un peu plus cher, mais avec Mac OSX en prime!



Sauf que Windows ne sera pas préinstallé, donc ça veut dire : apprendre à utiliser Mac OS au moins pour graver un CD, partitionner et si Mac OS est si terrible que vous le dites alors n'ayez pas peur et laissez le convaincre les incrédules !!!!


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui malheureusement, sur 2 ans c'est pas possible, mais sur 10, t'en auras tellement marre qu'on te dise que pour accéder par exemple au site de ta banque il faut booter sur windoz que tu iras de moins en moins souvent sur OSX et au final et bah il va mourir



Oula faut avoir un sacré don de divination pour deviner l'avenir dans 10 ans. Ou alors avoir un sacré culot pour oser prétendre savoir ce qu'il se passera d'ici 10 ans 

En effet, en 10 ans de temps dans l'informatique tout peut arriver:

- Oui Windows peut s'imposer définitivement (mais avec ou sans XP sur Mac ca resterait tout à fait vrai)
- Mais aussi MacOS X (voir un autre OS alternatif) peut aussi s'imposer, c'est tout aussi probable.

Donc impossible de prédire quoique ce soit de fiable sur une si longue période.


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Quelle est la différence entre une bonne et une mauvaise puce intel?

Dédé:"Bon ben t'as la mauvaise puce intel de pc, elle processe et chauffe, mais bon c'est une puce de PC quoi."
Gérard:"Ben ouais!"
Bébert:"Ouais elle processe et chauffe mais c'est une mauvaise puce!!"

Gérard:"Pis t'as la bonne puce intel de mac qui processe mais qui processe vraiment bien et chauffe et qui est bonne puce."
Bébert:"Incomparable!"
Dédé:"Ah! C'est sûr, ça c'est de la bonne puce!!"


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui malheureusement, sur 2 ans c'est pas possible, mais sur 10, t'en auras tellement marre qu'on te dise que pour accéder par exemple au site de ta banque il faut booter sur windoz que tu iras de moins en moins souvent sur OSX et au final et bah il va mourir


Dans dix ans on verra bien, je prends le pari, ça risque pas d'être le premier


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (5 Avril 2006)

Bon je l'installe ou pas, XP?
J'ai un peu la trouille de tout planter....:rose: 

Bon sérieusement, si maintenant je jette le dell qui prend la poussière, je peux installer "légalement" ma license windows sur mon mac, ou pas?


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> En gros, un Macintosh peut-être vu par les pc-user comme une nouvelle marque de pc (Dell, HP,...) un peu plus cher, mais avec Mac OSX en prime!




Tu as tout résumé, ça sera une option, un truc en plus, exotique, et qui va continuer de développer un truc donc personne se sert ?

*OSX est vivant parce qu'il était obligatoire sur mac (sauf linux évidemment), maintenant qu'il est une option  *

Ouai voilà, ça résume bien mon idée.


T'as qu'à booté sous XP si tu peux pas déclarer tes impôts en ligne avec ton OSX pourri :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je l'installe ou pas, XP?
> J'ai un peu la trouille de tout planter....:rose:
> 
> Bon sérieusement, si maintenant je jette le dell qui prend la poussière, je peux installer "légalement" ma license windows sur mon mac, ou pas?




Ta licence n'est pas liée à l'ordinateur... alors vas-y !!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

si tu écris dell dessus, oui


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *OSX est vivant parce qu'il était obligatoire sur mac (sauf linux évidemment), maintenant qu'il est une option  *



Non là tu fais une erreur, MacOS X n'est pas une option dans ce cas, c'est Windows XP qui est une option. MacOS X étant livré de série


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je l'installe ou pas, XP?
> J'ai un peu la trouille de tout planter....:rose:
> 
> Bon sérieusement, si maintenant je jette le dell qui prend la poussière, je peux installer "légalement" ma license windows sur mon mac, ou pas?



Non, c'est là l'astuce ! Il faut une version complète (300 euros) et non une OEM !

Pour relancer le débat, si Avadis Tevanian s'est barré le 31 mars c'est que le pas vers windows dépasse la simple mise à disposition de drivers pour windows... Enfin, ce n'est que mon impression.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oula faut avoir un sacré don de divination pour deviner l'avenir dans 10 ans. Ou alors avoir un sacré culot pour oser prétendre savoir ce qu'il se passera d'ici 10 ans
> 
> En effet, en 10 ans de temps dans l'informatique tout peut arriver:
> 
> ...




Moi je fais confiance qu'à une chose, la puissance de l'investissement, le talent et le génie ne sont pas grand chose face à ça, sinon macdo et H&M ne seraient pas ce qu'ils sont.


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer le débat, si Avadis Tevanian s'est barré le 31 mars c'est que le pas vers windows dépasse la simple mise à disposition de drivers pour windows... Enfin, ce n'est que mon impression.



Tiens encore un voyant!


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non là tu fais une erreur, MacOS X n'est pas une option dans ce cas, c'est Windows XP qui est une option. MacOS X étant livré de série




+ 0,5


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tiens encore un voyant!




Attends les projections c'est important, même les plus farfelus


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

Aux sceptiques, déçus et dépressifs  :

Y'a un truc que je ne pige pas, on utilise Mac OS X parce qu'il nous plaît, oui ou non ?

Pourquoi, parce que Windows peut-être installé en plus de Mac OS X, Mac OS X perdrait-il toute valeur ? Ce serait d'un coup devenu de la merde ? OS X ne vous convainc plus ou quoi ??? Par ce que là faut m'expliquer les "Apple est mort", "Ils vont virer Mac OS X" (et bien s'ils le font tant pis pour eux et puis de toute façon cela signifie qu'ils n'avaient pas envie de switcher). Pensez-vous vraiment que cela va empêcher des gens de switcher ???

Les banques n'optimisent déjà pas leurs sites pour Safari. Je ne vois pas en quoi le boot sur Windows va changer quelque chose à cette politique.

J'ignorais que XP installé sur une machine Apple devenait d'un coup supérieur à OS X 

Et puis de toute façon Windows est déjà dominant, alors s'il doit bouffer tout le monde (Apple compris), ce ne sera certainement pas parce que l'on peut choisir l'option de booter Windows sur Mac (et c'est bien celle-là l'option, et non l'inverse).


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Aux sceptiques, déçus et dépressifs  :
> 
> Y'a un truc que je ne pige pas, on utilise Mac OS X parce qu'il nous plaît, oui ou non ?
> 
> ...



Bravo Paski


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

De toute façon pas plus de 10% des gens avec un mac vont installer un windows, c'est juste pour prendre plus de pdm


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais confiance qu'à une chose, la puissance de l'investissement, le talent et le génie ne sont pas grand chose face à ça, sinon macdo et H&M ne seraient pas ce qu'ils sont.



Oui mais Microsoft ne supporte pas le Mac officiellement, et surtout Windows n'est pas fournit avec chacun des Mac. Et ca change tout. Car si M$ Windows en est là où il en est aujourd'hui c'est pas juste parce que M$ a beaucoup d'argent (il en avait très peu au début), mais surtout parce qu'il était l'OS par défaut sur les IBM PC et compatibles.

Or quel est l'OS par défaut sur Mac????

Ici Windows est donc dans un cas similaire à un OS alternatif sur PC (Linux ou autre), une option et payante en plus!

Un cas pratique qui montre qu'un switcher a peu de chance de délaisser MacOS X pour Windows XP uniquement (je parles des vrais switchers, ceux souhaitant une alternative à Windows), est l'exemple des switchers actuels qui gardent un PC Windows pour certaines applis...
Or dans ce cas l'expérience montre que ces derniers n'abandonnent pas leur Mac pour leur PC, et pourtant c'est exactement la même situation qu'un dual-boot sauf que c'est un dual-boot matériel  Donc le dual-boot sur Mac Intel donnera exactement les mêmes résultats (puisque ca revient strictement au même au final).


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> AY'a un truc que je ne pige pas, on utilise Mac OS X parce qu'il nous plaît, oui ou non ?



Et 90 % des gens utilisent XP parce que ça leur plaît ?

Bon allez je vous laisse, j'en ai assez dit, je voulais juste voir ce que vous aviez dans le slip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Je fais confiance à apple, ils savent mieux que moi ce qu'ils doivent faire ou pas, j'en suis convaincu, j'émets juste des doutes.


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon pas plus de 10% des gens avec un mac vont installer un windows, c'est juste pour prendre plus de pdm


Je bosse toute la journée sur un PC... j'en ai 50 ou 60 dans le parc actuel et plus de 30 nouveaux portables qui arrivent...

Pas question d'installer Windows sur une de mes machines personnelles.


----------



## julien (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai switché en 2002 pour un ibook pour mes études et je l'utilise toujours pour mon travail  ... j'ai decouvert dans mac os X un systeme simple, beau et puissant. 

Je me suis acheté un imac G5 17" à la maison pour profiter d'ilife.

pendant tout ce temps j'ai toujours eu a la maison un PC puissant pour jouer (non je n'aime pas les jeux sur consoles ! et en plus j'ai pas de télé)

Ma prochaine machine aura une vocation uniquement personelle (essentiellement du surf, du jeux, des DVD, mes photos et un peu de video...). Mon PC veillit... je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer deux ordis. 

j'était en train de me resoudre a acheter un PC et voila je crois que je vais rester sur mac  

j'en suis très heureux


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te réjouir ! Cela va permettre a Apple de mettre un pied de géant dans les entreprises !
> 
> Avant on se faisait jetter quand une socièté devait acheter 20 machines, il était impossible de passer 10 Macs pour la  prépresse, et 1O PC pour le secrétarait compta...Et tout le monde passait sur PC pour des raison de simplifications, comptables, maintenant on peur offir l alternative ) on va vendre *20* Macs la ou en vendait *0* !
> 
> ...


jvoudrais pas faire le boulet de service, mais les entreprises en général (enfin, le raisonnement rationnel) prennent les trucs les moins chères!
alors je sais pas...


PS: huexley, énorme le lien de citation


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

noooooooon ils ont ouvert une section BootCamp... abusé


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> jvoudrais pas faire le boulet de service, mais les entreprises en général (enfin, le raisonnement rationnel) prennent les trucs les moins chères!
> alors je sais pas...


Pas rationnel, mais à court terme.

Mais c'est ce qui se passe chez nous... ou presque. enfin bref...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

julien a dit:
			
		

> J'ai switché en 2002 pour un ibook pour mes études et je l'utilise toujours pour mon travail  ... j'ai decouvert dans mac os X un systeme simple, beau et puissant.
> 
> Je me suis acheté un imac G5 17" à la maison pour profiter d'ilife.
> 
> ...




Ouai mais aurais-tu fais ce cheminement si tu n'avais pas été obligé d'utiliser OSX sur ton mac ? 
Je pense à tous ces switcher qui parfois au début sont tellement sceptiques qu'on change leurs habitudes qu'ils veulent faire machine arrière par exemple.


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et 90 % des gens utilisent XP parce que ça leur plaît ?


Certes mon propos n'est pas très juste sur ce point. Il ne prend pas en compte l'utilisation plus ou moins "professionnelle" qui oblige certains à utiliser telle ou telle plateforme. Mais pour nombre d'utilisateurs individuels (même pro), là... Je demande à voir où est le vrai plaisir.


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez je vous laisse, j'en ai assez dit, je voulais juste voir ce que vous aviez dans le slip


Ce que t'y verrais ne te plairait pas. Même moi, je ne regarde plus !  


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à tous ces switcher qui parfois au début sont tellement sceptiques qu'on change leurs habitudes qu'ils veulent faire machine arrière par exemple.


Je comprends ton inquiétude sur ce point. C'est à Apple de faire plus fort avec Léopard pour rendre OS X "indispensable et unique"


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais aurais-tu fais ce cheminement si tu n'avais pas été obligé d'utiliser OSX sur ton mac ?
> Je pense à tous ces switcher qui parfois au début sont tellement sceptiques qu'on change leurs habitudes qu'ils veulent faire machine arrière par exemple.



Ceux là font déjà machine arrière quand ils ne sont au final pas convaincu, y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre le dual-boot pour ca. Mais heureusement la plupart sont convaincu par MacOS X et donc gardent leur Mac (bien que souvent ils conservent un PC pour des utilisations bien précises).

En fait, comme je l'ai déjà dit dans mon précédent poste, la situation n'a pas tellement changée. Le comportement des switchers sera strictement le même qu'aujourd'hui, sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir à conserver leur PC ils pourront le revendre


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

cool, un fil à floudre  

de toutes façons on finira tous sous OS/2

IBM powaaaaaah !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Donc, le pire des scénario pour toi, c'est qu'Apple aura réussi à vendre une machine à une personne qui auparavant n'aurait même pas envisagé l'achat d'un Mac...
> J'ai du mal à y voir un mauvais calcul pour Apple...
> 
> @+
> iota



La question est : tu préfères une Fiat 500 avec un moteur de Porshe ou une Porshe avec un moteur de Fiat 500 ?  L'important est-ce l'apparence de l'ordi ou la fiabilité de l'OS ?


----------



## lapinblanc (5 Avril 2006)

je suis désolé si je passe pour une inculte, mais je viens de me taper quasi les 17 pages, et j'ai bien lu que boot camp était limité dans le temps non, mais combien de temps donc?

autre question quelle est la qté de ram necessaire pour que Windows XP tourne bien sur un mac intel , ou plus exactement tel est ma question est ce que ça va tourner sur un mac mini avec 512 mo de ram!

je ne suis pas séctaire je passe aussi bien d'un os a une autre, mais rien que pour le fun je veux bien voir tourner ça, je pense que ça peut etre sympa!

Après tout est question de gout, mais il est certain que cet annonce fait l'effet d'une bombe, de tooute façon je ne pense pas qu'apple pouvait passer a coté de cette opportunité pour faire aimer ses machines aux pciste bornés!


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

lapinblanc a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolé si je passe pour une inculte, mais je viens de me taper quasi les 17 pages



:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La question est : tu préfères une Fiat 500 avec un moteur de Porshe ou une Porshe avec un moteur de Fiat 500 ?  L'important est-ce l'apparence de l'ordi ou la fiabilité de l'OS ?


 

yep, je veux OSX sur un PC, et pour ça je serais même pret à l'acheter  ! :rateau:


----------



## lapinblanc (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:


 

euhhhh je viens de dire une grosse connerie pour que tu me regarde de cette façon, je ne pose qu'une question pas plus que ça, de plus je suis frustré je ne peux pas faire fonctionner macosX86 sur mon pc, va bien falloir que je me console autrement!


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ceux là font déjà machine arrière quand ils ne sont au final pas convaincu, y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre le dual-boot pour ca. Mais heureusement la plupart sont convaincu par MacOS X et donc gardent leur Mac (bien que souvent ils conservent un PC pour des utilisations bien précises).
> 
> En fait, comme je l'ai déjà dit dans mon précédent poste, la situation n'a pas tellement changée. Le comportement des switchers sera strictement le même qu'aujourd'hui, sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir à conserver leur PC ils pourront le revendre




Ils sont rares les non convaincus parce qu'ils ont dû au vu de l'investissement conséquent et l'implication, insister pendant plusieurs semaines, je crains juste qu'ils ne fassent plus cet effort, switcher c'est du plaisir pour les plus habiles et les plus open, c'est un effort plus ou moins grand dans tous les cas.

Mais ok sinon, votre raisonnement tient la route, je suis juste sceptique face à la puissance de windoz, j'ai vraiment la conviction que le mac est encore là aujourd'hui parce que justement il était isolé et marginal d'une certaine façon, c'est la seule façon de résister à un monopole je crois, j'ai peur qu'apple se brûle les ailes.

Une fois que VISTA sera là, on aura à nouveau droit à "ouai bon osx c'est sympa, c'est vrai que windoz c'était bof hier mais aujourd'hui il n'a plus rien à envier à OSX, c'est marqué en plus sur la boîte".

Ne pas vouloir booter sous XP sera considérer comme un archaïsme et on mourra tous dans d'affreuses douleurs :rateau:


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> yep, je veux OSX sur un PC, et pour ça je serais même pret à l'acheter  ! :rateau:


Un fil pour flooder (je te cite) pas pour troller  

Et pourquoi pas os X sur un Unika chez LIDL ?


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai envie d'essayé!!! je crois que je vais vendre mon mini G4 et acheter un mini core duo


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

lapinblanc a dit:
			
		

> euhhhh je viens de dire une grosse connerie pour que tu me regarde de cette façon, je ne pose qu'une question pas plus que ça, de plus je suis frustré je ne peux pas faire fonctionner macosX86 sur mon pc, va bien falloir que je me console autrement!




Nan nan fallait juste en vouloir pour lire les 17 pages


----------



## lapinblanc (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan fallait juste en vouloir pour lire les 17 pages


 
clair, mais je me suis dis que de cette façon j'allais peut être avoir les réponses a mes questions, et dire que j'ai laché mon powerbook il y a quelques semaines, et je me suis dis je vais attendre quelques mois pour reprendre une mac!

je pense que les quelques semaines ne vont pas attendre, juste pour que je puisse voir ce que ça donne!


----------



## saturnin (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont rares les non convaincus parce qu'ils ont dû au vu de l'investissement conséquent et l'implication, insister pendant plusieurs semaines, je crains juste qu'ils ne fassent plus cet effort, switcher c'est du plaisir pour les plus habiles et les plus open, c'est un effort plus ou moins grand dans tous les cas.
> 
> Mais ok sinon, votre raisonnement tient la route, je suis juste sceptique face à la puissance de windoz, j'ai vraiment la conviction que le mac est encore là aujourd'hui parce que justement il était isolé et marginal d'une certaine façon, c'est la seule façon de résister à un monopole je crois, j'ai peur qu'apple se brûle les ailes.
> 
> ...



En même temps, vu le prix d'un mac, j'pense que les gens qui investiront leur argent dans un macintel auront tout de même à coeur de comprendre osx. Sinon c'est un peu jeter son argent par les fenêtres.

Moi j'trouve ça pas mal pour deux raisons :
- le fait de destresser les gens en leur disant qui a toujours windows sous la main;
- le fait qu'avec cette nouveauté il semble qu'apple soit assez confiant en son os pour le confronter directement à windows. En clair, je pense que si apple avait un doute quant à la qualité supérieure de vista sur leopard (bon je m'avance dans le temps), cette nouveauté ne serait pas apparu. Là ça permet un peu de dire aux gens : venez voir chez nous, ce n'est pas limitatif, et faites votre choix car nous sommes persuadé de la qualité de notre os.


----------



## Frodon (5 Avril 2006)

Un petit récapitulatif du pourquoi ce dual-booter au pire ne change rien, au mieux augmentera les ventes de machines d'Apple, par une question simple:

Pourquoi acheter un Apple Mac?

Réponses:

1) Pour le design, mais je ne suis pas intéressé par MacOS X
2) Pour la qualité d'intégration, mais je ne suis pas intéressé par MacOS X
3) Pour le design et la qualité d'intégration, mais je ne suis pas intéressé par MacOS X
4) Pour MacOS X, parce que ras le bol de mon OS actuel
5) Pour le design et MacOS X, parce que ras le bol de mon OS actuel
6) Pour la qualité d'intégration et MacOS X, parce que ras le bol de mon OS actuel
7) Pour le design, la qualité d'intégration et MacOS X, parce que ras le bol de mon OS actuel

Dans les cas 1, 2 et 3, ces utilisateurs n'auraient jamais envisagé un Mac sans pourvoir installer leur OS favori dessus. Donc ce sont des clients en plus qui n'auraient jamais existé autrement. Cependant les curieux parmis eux jetteront un oeil sur MacOS X avant de vraiment se décider si cela ne les intéresse vraiment pas et donc peuvent potentiellement "tomber sous le charme". C'est l'avantage d'un OS pré-installé de série.

Dans les cas 4, 5, 6 et 7, ce sont, comme les switchers aujourd'hui, des futurs nouveaux utilisateur de MacOS X. Qui, comme jusqu'à aujourd'hui, si par hasard ils ne sont pas convaincu par MacOS X, ils font marche arrière (avant en ramenant le Mac au magasin et en se faisant rembourser (ou en le revendant) et aujourd'hui, soit comme avant soit juste en installant leur OS favori sur leur Mac)

Conclusion: Tout benef pour Apple.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> on mourra tous dans d'affreuses douleurs :rateau:


Douleur sexuelle ? Si oui, ça me va.


----------



## wolverine (5 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Autocad



arf c'est clair je bosse dessus au boulot et franchement chez moi ca manque depuis que j'ai refourguer mon pc pour un mac !! mais bon je bosse plus trop chez moi , mais va falloir regarder ca de plus pres !!


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

le partitionement a foiré sur mon mini... certains fichiers ne pouvaient être déplacés.
mais bon, c'est pas très grave, vu que je dois dormir cette nuit. 
de toute façon, je me contente très bien de mon XP sous Qemu, suffisant pour voir ce que donne un site sous IE6. à part ça, rien à faire de windows :rateau: 
je trouve juste dommage que cette version de bootcamp se limite à XP, parceque l'install d'une mandriva native X86 m'aurait nettement plus branché... mais j'imagine que ça va viendre !

au fait, si apple perd face à applecorps, ils n'ont cas renommer la boite Next maintenant que tout est là. d'ailleurs, c'est sûrement pour ça que le père Avie est parti. son contrat devait se limiter à faire switcher tous les macuser sous openstep... ça aura quand même prit 9 ans !


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Un fil pour flooder (je te cite) pas pour troller
> 
> Et pourquoi pas os X sur un Unika chez LIDL ?


Nul troll dans mes propos, si c'etait possible j'installerais OSX sur un minitel plutot que d'avoir à me balader avec un poudrier de tarlouze orné d'une pomme lumineuse (0,7 cts d'electricité par an) qui fait se signer ma grand mère, encore consciente du pecher originel (adam, eve et le serpent steve) qui a encore des repercussions dramatiques, comme on peut le constater aujourd'hui 5 avril 2006 après jean claude avec l'aparition de macintosh&#8482; qui bootent sous Windaube&#8482; !


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

Ne prenons pas les utilisateurs d'ordinateurs pour des manches à balais avec un spot de pub à la place du cerveau.
Ceux qui achète un Mac savent pourquoi ils le font quelles qu'en soient les raisons (stabilité, sécurité, simplicité, etc). Si ils font tourner Windows c'est en connaissance de cause, pour des raisons précises, ciblées, et en aucune manière par préférence pour XP.
Ceux qui ont des résistences vis à vis de Mac OS versus XP sont des gens qui ont cerné le potentiel d'OS X mais qui n'ont pas eu l'opportunité de faire tourner OS X en vrai, parce que une fois gouté on ne peut plus supporter XP.
Les autres, la masse des gens qui utilisent "bêtement" XP parce que c'est ce qui était installé sur la machine qu'ils ont acheté à la fnac, ils ne savent même pas qu'Apple existe, et que Mac OS est différent d'XP... D'ailleurs ils ne savent pas la différence entre XP et Windows 98... C'est dommage pour eux parce que c'est eux qui bénéficieraient le plus d'OS X.

Et puis avez vous lu quelque part un MacUser dire "enfin je vais pouvoir virer MacOS" JAMAIS, NULLE PART... Les seuls commentaires des VRAIS gens que ça intéresse c'est : "pour l'utiliser le moins possible". D'ailleurs l'essentiel des remarques c'est "je vais pouvoir virer mon PC". NULLE PART je n'ai lu quelqu'un dire qu'il allait pouvoir se débarrasser de cette plaie de Mac OS.

Le seul risque qui est à mon sens proche de 100 % c'est de voir disparaitre tous les jeux pour Mac... Je ne donne pas 2 ans aux boites de portage, sauf si la part de marché d'Apple augmente significativement, auquel cas il sera à nouveau rentable de porter les jeux sur Mac.

Comme dise les anglo saxons : my 2 cents. Bonsoir.


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

d'apres les communiqués de presse d'apple, c'est pas vrai, y'a toujours pas de virus sur mac


----------



## fredintosh (5 Avril 2006)

N'oublions pas que BootCamp est une bêta, limitée dans le temps (c'est sans doute pas pour rien) qui sera "intégrée" ensuite à Léopard. Peut-être qu'à ce moment là, l'intégration sera un peu plus subtile que le simple dual-boot, et que naturellement, Apple s'arrangera pour mettre en avant l'utilisation de Léopard comme OS principal et windows comme OS secondaire, un peu comme une sorte de Virtual PC amélioré ?
Je ne pense pas qu'il faille considérer ce que propose Apple avec BootCamp comme la solution définitive, ce n'est sans doute qu'un test grandeur nature ou un appât à switchers en attendant Leopard.
Des avis un peu plus experts que moi pour conforter cette hypothèse ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi acheter un Apple Mac?



8) parceque j'en ai deja 13, et que ça porte malheur ?

nahn... je deconne, j'en ai beaucoup plus que ça 

mais si j'achete un mac hier, aujourd'hui, et demain, c'est simplement pour utiliser OS X. si apple licencie à nouveau son systeme dans les temps à venir, j'acheterai peut etre autre chose, mais pour l'instant, le hacking ne me branche pas trop. et ça ne m'etonnerait pas que cette possibilité arrive prochainement... enfin je ne vois pas trop d'autre solution pour depasser les 10% de part de marché systeme...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

qui veut echanger un mini G4 contre un mini core duo mon dieu je sens que je vais devoir vendre mon mini Je sens surtout que les prix de l'occaz en powerpc vont diminuer


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> qui veut echanger un mini G4 contre un mini core duo mon dieu je sens que je vais devoir vendre mon mini Je sens surtout que les prix de l'occaz en powerpc vont diminuer



pour 2 G4, je veux bien te ceder un core duo


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas que BootCamp est une bêta



Bootcamp c'est bêta, on est nombreux à etre d'accord


----------



## bibyfok (5 Avril 2006)

Personne n'a une tite idée pour le coup du "des fichiers sont indeplacables ... blablabla"?
Je repete, j'ai créé un nouveau compte pour booter vraiment sans rien :/


----------



## Gullyver (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai lu que 10 pages sur les 17 alors peut être que cela a déjà été dit.; Excusez moi d'avance.

Même les pcéistes s'accordent à dire que les Macs sont plus beaux, plus design, plus classes... mais ces mêmes gens ne switch pas car trop habitué à windows. Là ils pourront switcher en terrain connu. Ce qui dera vendre plus de machine et apple pourra donc continuer le R&D sur le hardware et se remettre à faire des révolutions sur nos macs. 

Je me fiche que les gens utilisent windows sur le mac. Ce que je veux c'est que 20% des gens utilisent mac. Ils viendront à l'os après...

J'ai un ami qui a téléchargé itunes pour pc. Et il m'a vu avec iphoto et imovie. Il m'a dit qu'il allait téléchargé la version pc... Il était dégoûté quand je lui ai dit que cela n'existait que sur mac, que seul itunes était compatible... Son prochain achat sera un mac mini, et il gardera ses logiciels xp, son écran, son clavier sa souris usb. 
L'important, c'est qu'il n'y a plus de barrière à l'achat d'un mac...

Et je ne vous parle pas de mon boulot où on a mac et pc... Qu'est ce qu'on achete, un pc qui ne fait que windows ou un mac qui fait X ET windows???

Je suis plutôt satsifait moi/


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

effectivement Bootcamp sert à installer Windaube, pas à l'utiliser


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> qui veut echanger un mini G4 contre un mini core duo mon dieu je sens que je vais devoir vendre mon mini Je sens surtout que les prix de l'occaz en powerpc vont diminuer



Ouais eh faut pas s'exciter non plus hein, Windows XP sur un Mac, ça reste Windows XP : c'est la chianlie.


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie d'essayé!!! je crois que je vais vendre mon mini G4 et acheter un mini core duo


tiens, toi aussi? 
1600 mon powerbook (1 Go de RAM, 128 VRAM... aehm...)
nan, jpense qu'il faut attendre Leopard (qui apparemment, intégrera la virtualisation => plus de reboot)... mais qu'est-ce que j'ai envie d'avoir un mactel... :affraid: :hosto: :rose: :hein:


----------



## saturnin (5 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avez vous lu quelque part un MacUser dire "enfin je vais pouvoir virer MacOS" JAMAIS, NULLE PART... Les seuls commentaires des VRAIS gens que ça intéresse c'est : "pour l'utiliser le moins possible". D'ailleurs l'essentiel des remarques c'est "je vais pouvoir virer mon PC". NULLE PART je n'ai lu quelqu'un dire qu'il allait pouvoir se débarrasser de cette plaie de Mac OS.



C'est exactement la réflexion que je me suis faite.
Je pense que c'est surtout un cadeau fait aux gens qui connaissent (donc qui ont deja un mac) ou qui voulaient connaitre osx (les futurs switcheurs), sans oser franchir le cap.
Je ne pense pas que cela révolutionnera la façon de penser de la majorité des pc users, maintenant cela va faciliter la vie des gens qui étaient déjà sous mac et qui devaient pour quelques raisons conserver un pc.
Maintenant comme je le disais plus haut, vu le prix des macs, il n'y a quasiment personne qui en achetera un pour faire tourner windows principalement.

Maintenant de toute façon je trouve cette guéguère entre windows et osx de plus en plus ennuyeuse.
J'aimerais au contraire que microsoft nous sorte un vista de folie pour booster apple à encore plus innover. Mais à priori apple ne semble pas craindre cette éventualité en permettant à ces utilisateurs de choisir quel os ils vont faire fonctionner sur leur machine.


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui achète un Mac savent pourquoi ils le font quelles qu'en soient les raisons (stabilité, sécurité, simplicité, etc). Si ils font tourner Windows c'est en connaissance de cause, pour des raisons précises, ciblées, et en aucune manière par préférence pour XP.



tu m'étonnes... si IE respectait un tant soit peu les standards du web, ou n'était pas utilisé à plus de 85% par les internautes, je n'aurais aucune raison de me réjouir de cette annonce. là, j'y vois juste le coté pratique... et puis aussi une petite curiosité vers l'autre monde... mon coté geek :love:


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Benh oui parce que je peux avoir mon mac et quand je suis OBLIGE de bosser sur autocad, hip hop je continue à bosser sur mon mac, je suis content



Tu veux dire que c'est le lobby des architectes qui a fait pression sur Steve ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a une tite idée pour le coup du "des fichiers sont indeplacables ... blablabla"?
> Je repete, j'ai créé un nouveau compte pour booter vraiment sans rien :/




T'avais mis à jour ton frimewaaaaaare ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant de toute façon je trouve cette guéguère entre windows et osx de plus en plus ennuyeuse.



Je sais pas ce qui m'ennuie le plus perso, la gueguerre windoz/osx ou un canard qui parle de gueguerre alors qu'on parle d'autre chose ? :sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

* 			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 53

*:love: j'adore ce sujet


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qui m'ennuie le plus perso, la gueguerre windoz/osx ou un canard qui parle de gueguerre alors qu'on parle d'autre chose ? :sleep:



tu devais pas aller te coucher, toi ?


----------



## frolick10 (5 Avril 2006)

Ca y est!! mes amis Pciste commencent à envisager l'achat d'un mac avec cette possibilité / win.  En effet la quasi totalité des arguments avancés contre mac ne sont plus valablent.

Le seul argument qui reste contre le switch... 

*LE PRIX! *

Ce petit sondage perso (et limité j'en conviens ) me donne à croire qu'Apple a bien jouer le coup / win sur mac en option.


PS: j'ai lu les 18 pages :rateau: et +1 aux arguments pour win en option sur mac.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu devais pas aller te coucher, toi ?




Si mais il y a quelqu'un dans mon lit et ça me fait peur


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si mais il y a quelqu'un dans mon lit et ça me fait peur


un windaube&#8482; dans ton osX&#8482; ?  :rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (6 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu m'étonnes... si IE respectait un tant soit peu les standards du web, ou n'était pas utilisé à plus de 85% par les internautes, je n'aurais aucune raison de me réjouir de cette annonce. là, j'y vois juste le coté pratique... et puis aussi une petite curiosité vers l'autre monde... mon coté geek :love:



Comment mettre du frisson dans la vie d'un MacUser qui n'a jamais connu de virus ou hijack d'internet explorer dans sa vie ?
Faites lui vivre un moment d'intense émotion, d'adrénaline pure : laissez le installer XP, faites le désactiver le firewall d'XP, laissez mijoter 10 min, puis savourez les petit cris extatiques du MacUser découvrant pour la première fois de sa vie un virus   

Bon je me moque, mais dès que mon MacBook revient du SAV je teste mes jeux sur un CoreDuo, comme ça, parce que je suis un gros geek 

PS certains virus peuvent reformater/repartitionner TOUT un disque y compris une partition MacOS


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

Steve a tout prévu. En cas d'apparition d'un écran d'un bleu douteux, deux options s'offrent à vous. La première s'énerver et faire voler le Mac à travers la pièce. Vu le poids de l'ordi et le prix qu'il a couté, normalement vous hésitez un peu. Pour les plus nerveux ou les plus nantis, le Mac vole en éclat et là Steve vend un Mac de plus, parce que tout de même ça faisait bien cet écran blanc design entre le vase Ming de chez Lidl et la tête de chevreuil empaillée. Deuxième option, vous changez de partition et d'un coup d'un seul, vous retrouvez votre calme et votre sérénité, les oiseaux chantent et tout va bien. Steve est là une main bienveillante posée sur votre épaule. Votre tête de chevreuil vous fait un clin d'oeil et vous entendez presque le chant des anges.

Sans rire  Pas mal de personnes utilisant Windows sont frileuses à l'idée de se retrouver dans un environnement différent. Le seul problème est de savoir si elles seront assez intriguées par OSX pour changer leurs habitudes. Si Apple n'a que 5% du part de marché, c'est non seulement à cause du prix des machines mais aussi à cause de la quantité de petites choses qui sont possibles sous Windows et impossibles sous Mac. Au moment de la mise à jour des ordi, Apple sait combien de personnes ont fait les mises à jour de leur machine sous OSX. Si les machines récentes ne font pas ces mises à jours ou si des bugs ne sont pas signalés, cela signifiera que l'OS n'est pas utilisé, donc qu'il n'y aura plus de raisons de continuer. Si c'est l'inverse, pas de problème.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Tain le 1er mac user qui revient chougner qu'il a un virus et plus de données, je le boule rouge direct


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si mais il y a quelqu'un dans mon lit et ça me fait peur








tu m'étonnes ! :afraid:


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> PS: *j'ai lu les 18 pages* :rateau: et +1 aux arguments pour win sur mac.




Message vBulletin : vous devez etre considéré comme saains d'esprit pour que votre vote soit pris en compte


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Avril 2006)

1 - si Leopard intégre la technologie bootcamp, comment fera t'il pour s'executer pleinement sur des G5 ? Aurons nous une version "light" pour G5, amputé de fonctionalité diverses (le syndrome front row? 

2 - A présent que windows va tourner avec ses pilotes, bonjour les comparaisons directes de performances entre macs et pc (enfin, entre PC apple et PC PC, quoi). Sommes nous sur d'en sortir grandit ?:hein: 

3 - Les editeurs de jeu pour Mac, on leur enléve quand le couteau dans le dos ? 

4 - Maintenant que la guerre est finie, suis-je un vieux con ou un ancien com(battant) ? On aura droit à une pension de la part de Cupertino ? (Non, je voulais dire de Redmont !)


----------



## saturnin (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qui m'ennuie le plus perso, la gueguerre windoz/osx ou un canard qui parle de gueguerre alors qu'on parle d'autre chose ? :sleep:



Bah si au lieu d'isoler une partie de ce que j'ai dit tu citais tout cela aurait peut etre un sens.
Enfin désolé si je t'ai ennuyé, j'arrete le flood.


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Maintenant que la guerre est finie, suis-je un vieux con ou un ancien com(battant) ? On aura droit à une pension de la part de Cupertino ? (Non, je voulais dire de Redmont !)



t'es un vieux con... et la bataille vient de commencer !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Enfin désolé si je t'ai ennuyé, j'arrete le flood.



Demain j'arrête, on dit tout ça :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ...mon coté geek :love:



J'aurais noté:" mon côté pervers."


----------



## angelus (6 Avril 2006)

trouvé sur un forum PC :
" Ben c'est parfait... la qualité de fabrication d'une machine Apple et les avantages d'un OS Microsoft dessus. J'attendais ça depuis des années. 

C'est cool car les constructeurs de PC vont vraiment devoir mettre les bouchés doubles pour faire valoir le design et la fabrication de leur machines et arrêter de se reposer tout sur Microsoft. 

Reste évidement à ne pas confondre ni prendre Apple pour une entreprise "ouverte" : Apple ouvre le mac à d'autres OS mais son OS reste fermé à d'autres machine (officiellement, en tous cas - pour le moment ou pour toujours ?). 

Bon voilà et puis pour finir d'achever LVM à cours d'infarctus ;-) dans une frénésie trollesque, je dirais qu'après il ne restera plus qu'à désinstaller MacOSX... "

Alors ?
avis partagé par pas mal de possessseur de PC ... hum hum .
inquietude .


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 1 - si Leopard intégre la technologie bootcamp, comment fera t'il pour s'executer pleinement sur des G5 ? Aurons nous une version "light" pour G5, amputé de fonctionalité diverses (le syndrome front row?




Rassure toi, il n'est pas prevu que Leopart puisse tourner sur u G5



> 2 - A présent que windows va tourner avec ses pilotes, bonjour les comparaisons directes de performances entre macs et pc (enfin, entre PC apple et PC PC, quoi). Sommes nous sur d'en sortir grandit ?:hein:


autant un mac tu peux le conduire tout seul, autant avec windaube un pilote peut etre utile :rateau:



> 3 - Les editeurs de jeu pour Mac, on leur enléve quand le couteau dans le dos ?


quant ils auront porté Doom, on pourra les achever à coup de blaster  



> 4 - Maintenant que la guerre est finie, suis-je un vieux con ou un ancien com(battant) ? On aura droit à une pension de la part de Cupertino ? (Non, je voulais dire de Redmont !)



parceque tu as reussi à negocier les prix de tes macs sous pretexte que tu as eu un apple II


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> trouvé sur un forum PC :
> " Ben c'est parfait... la qualité de fabrication d'une machine Apple et les avantages d'un OS Microsoft dessus. J'attendais ça depuis des années.
> 
> C'est cool car les constructeurs de PC vont vraiment devoir mettre les bouchés doubles pour faire valoir le design et la fabrication de leur machines et arrêter de se reposer tout sur Microsoft.
> ...


:affraid: jeromemac est passé sous windaube&#8482; :affraid:


----------



## frolick10 (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Les editeurs de jeu pour Mac, on leur enléve quand le couteau dans le dos ?



C'est la meme problematique soulevé pour le passage PPC -> intel pour les prog compatibles PPC.

*"le temps de portage du PPC" = "Temps de portage Jeux sur PC -> Mac"*

Meme argument: La majorité des macs en service sont PPC donc le portage des jeux sur Mac se fera toujours (au moins) le temps que la majorité des  mac sont PPC.


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> trouvé sur un forum PC : [...](c'est juste pour éviter de tout citer )


Tu ne fais que rappeler qu'il existe des utilisateurs PC qui ignorent tout de Mac OS X ou bien qui ne veulent pas switcher en toute connaissance de cause. Donc pas plus d'inquiétude qu'hier


----------



## saturnin (6 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> trouvé sur un forum PC :
> " Ben c'est parfait... la qualité de fabrication d'une machine Apple et les avantages d'un OS Microsoft dessus. J'attendais ça depuis des années.
> 
> C'est cool car les constructeurs de PC vont vraiment devoir mettre les bouchés doubles pour faire valoir le design et la fabrication de leur machines et arrêter de se reposer tout sur Microsoft.
> ...



Bah au contraire, pas d'inquiétude, si les acheteurs pc achètent un mac pour le look et n'utilisent que windows (ce qui n'arrivera de toute façon pas j'en suis sur c'est du n'importe quoi ce post), apple pourra ainsi réinvestir leur fric en recherche et développement pour les futurs os


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: jeromemac est passé sous windaube :affraid:



Nan tu déconnes à donffffffffffffffffff   :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Bah au contraire, pas d'inquiétude, si les acheteurs pc achètent un mac pour le look et n'utilisent que windows (ce qui n'arrivera de toute façon pas j'en suis sur c'est du n'importe quoi ce post), apple pourra ainsi réinvestir leur fric en recherche et développement pour les futurs os



de toute façon, un mac demarre par defaut sous OS X, après, c'est de la geeckerie


----------



## kertruc (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Les editeurs de jeu pour Mac, on leur enléve quand le couteau dans le dos ?



C'est clair qu'il va y avoir une série de faillites...


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

:affraid: Arretez tout, c'etait un Fake !


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

c'est bon, ça marche...


----------



## deathforlife (6 Avril 2006)

et comment va se passer l'integration de leopard sur PPC? pourra t'on avoir un dual boot macos/win? y aura il un boot linux? le powermac va etre un peu dépassé par tout ça puisque les gens qui ont besoin de leur mac souvent et d'une des applications win sont generalement des pros!

bizarre cette nouvelle a un ptit gout amere quand meme, je lis les posts et je me dit que certains ont raison en disant que mac os risque de s'arreter, je lis d'autre posts et je me dit que ça n'est pas possible que les dirigeants d'apple ne peuvent pas laisser mourrir leur os

et plus je reflechit et plus je me dit que le passage a intel n'etait pas un hasard, que ça n'est pas du "qu'au G5 qui consommait trop dans un portable", alors j'espere que jobs continue a faire son visionnaire (comme plein de gens aime le dire), qu'il a raison et que mac os continuera encore pendant des plombes!!!


----------



## frolick10 (6 Avril 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> et comment va se passer l'integration de leopard sur PPC? pourra t'on avoir un dual boot macos/win? y aura il un boot linux? le powermac va etre un peu dépassé par tout ça puisque les gens qui ont besoin de leur mac souvent et d'une des applications win sont generalement des pros!
> 
> bizarre cette nouvelle a un ptit gout amere quand meme, je lis les posts et je me dit que certains ont raison en disant que mac os risque de s'arreter, je lis d'autre posts et je me dit que ça n'est pas possible que les dirigeants d'apple ne peuvent pas laisser mourrir leur os
> 
> et plus je reflechit et plus je me dit que le passage a intel n'etait pas un hasard, que ça n'est pas du "qu'au G5 qui consommait trop dans un portable", alors j'espere que jobs continue a faire son visionnaire (comme plein de gens aime le dire), qu'il a raison et que mac os continuera encore pendant des plombes!!!


 Je pense pas que ca soit possible sur PPC, puisque c le fait du passage intel que win sur mac est possible. Pour leopard, c'est comme ilife 6 sans  Tiger, y a des fonctions de bridés, win pas possible c'est tout...


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> bizarre cette nouvelle a un ptit gout amere quand meme, je lis les posts et je me dit que certains ont raison en disant que mac os risque de s'arreter, je lis d'autre posts et je me dit que ça n'est pas possible que les dirigeants d'apple ne peuvent pas laisser mourrir leur os



ah bon... apple vient d'annoncer la fin du dev de mac os x ? 

ppffffff.... j'prefere aller me coucher plutot que d'entendre ça plutot que d'etre sourd.... :mouais: 


bonne nuit :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (6 Avril 2006)

En tous cas niveau clavier ça va être la galère !


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

une question reste en suspens&#8230; les mactel seront ils équipés du nouvel autocollant  Windows Vista Capable ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non là tu fais une erreur, MacOS X n'est pas une option dans ce cas, c'est Windows XP qui est une option. MacOS X étant livré de série




Au fait... jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## bibyfok (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'avais mis à jour ton frimewaaaaaare ?


Oui mon firmware est mis a jour,
J'ai libéré 19go, recrée un compte pour boot sans appli...
J'ai remarqué que mon dossier VLC etait innaccessible, un sens interdit dessus, je l'ai suppr car jme suis dit que ca vennait de ca... mais non ... je commence a etre deseperé :/


----------



## valoriel (6 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais noté:" mon côté pervers."


jaloux


----------



## alex42 (6 Avril 2006)

Il y a 2 jours, j'avais déjà un peu de PC dans mon mac: on dirait du MS-DOS sur Mac OSX


----------



## pslauver (6 Avril 2006)

Mon fils voulait s'acheter un portable Pc pour rentrer dans sanouvelle école d'informatique (Supinfo) depuis qu'il a apprit la nouvelle de bootcamp il veut s'acheter le nouvel ibook quand il sortira.

Que du bon pour apple.

il y aura plein de personnes comme lui qui seront en premier séduit par l'ergonomie du Mac et ensuite il viendront doucement à l'Os X.

Vous en faites pas faites confiance à Steve. Sans lui apple ne serait plus.

Et puis bientôt OS X sur PC.

Suis super content. Ca fait 23 ans que je tourne sur mac. j'en ai 3 à la maison et 2 au bureau. 1Pc à la maison pour mon fils et pour moi pour jouer à counter strike et maintenant je pourrais jouer sur mon beau mactel 20 ". Tout baigne.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 2 jours, j'avais déjà un peu de PC dans mon mac: on dirait du MS-DOS sur Mac OSX




Je dirai du kermel panic


----------



## Alex6 (6 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai eu quelques problèmes pendant l'installation. Je me suis demandé pourquoi je cherchai les complications ! 
Il manquait apparemment des fichiers sur mon cd (SP1 patché en SP2). J'ai fini par booter sous windows mais l'installation des drivers mac n'a pas pu se faire (à mon avis à cause des fichiers manquant lors de l'install). Il va donc falloir que je refasse l'installation de windows ! C'est un bon début je trouve !


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Oui, je trouve que c'est super bien joue de la part de Steve. Rien pour le 30eme anniversaire ? Des analystes timores a cause des stocks restant de PowerPC ? Pas de probleme, on nous sort un truc qui va faire parler dans les chaumieres pendant deux mois.

Steve, tu n'es pas fort, tu n'es pas malin, tu n'es pas intelligent : tu es un genie du marketing.

Au fait : ils pensent qu'ils vont faire comment pour écouler leurs derniers PowerMac ? Non parce que moi, je vais pas faire le débile non plus : la gamme a déjà six mois, fait face à un changement majeur. J'ai pas besoin de AutoCAD ou autres 3DS Max dans l'immédiat, mais je vais peut-être éviter de me tirer une balle dans le pied.


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu quelques problèmes pendant l'installation. Je me suis demandé pourquoi je cherchai les complications !
> Il manquait apparemment des fichiers sur mon cd (SP1 patché en SP2). J'ai fini par booter sous windows mais l'installation des drivers mac n'a pas pu se faire (à mon avis à cause des fichiers manquant lors de l'install). Il va donc falloir que je refasse l'installation de windows ! C'est un bon début je trouve !


bah ouais, c'est pas de l'émulation... C'EST windows  :rateau::love:


----------



## weebib (6 Avril 2006)

Ben je viens de terminer mon install (c'est à dire windows XP, les drivers, un antivirus, un firewall, opera, adobe...)
Ca s'est passé à 99% sans problème.
Ca fait bizarre quand même mais c'est plutôt cool.

Je voulais formater ma partition en FAT pour pouvoir aisément faire passer des fichiers de Mac OS vers windows. Je ne sais pas exactement la connerie que j'ai faite mais en sélectionnant 32 GO (normalement le max) il s'est avéré que j'étais au dessus. Je me suis donc rabattu sur une NTFS. Je pense donc qu'il faut prendre un peu de marge.

Bonne chance aux autres. Moi je termine ma bière et je vais me coucher.


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Je suis curieux de connaitre les motivations de ceux qui font ca. Pour jouer ? Pour des appli pro ? Pour bosser avec la suite Adobe avec de bonnes performances, en attendant la CS3 sur OS X ? Et puis faut quand meme se payer la license, que l'on n'a pas le droit de recuperer depuis un PC vendu avec...


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Je suis curieux de connaitre les motivations de ceux qui font ca. Pour jouer ? Pour des appli pro ? Pour bosser avec la suite Adobe avec de bonnes performances, en attendant la CS3 sur OS X ? Et puis faut quand meme se payer la license, que l'on n'a pas le droit de recuperer depuis un PC vendu avec...


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

moi perso, ça serait (oui, j'ai pas de "tel" à la fin de mon Mac) pour les jeux essentiellement 

& puis même tu vois, jcrois qu'on l'a dit plusieurs fois dasns ce topic, ça fait un superbe argument de vente quoi: tu peux avoir tous les OS que tu veux dessus!  (parce que là, c'est Win, mais nul doute que le pingouin ne tardera pas à squatter aussi, si ce n'est déjà fait).


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> moi perso, ça serait (oui, j'ai pas de "tel" à la fin de mon Mac) pour les jeux essentiellement
> 
> & puis même tu vois, jcrois qu'on l'a dit plusieurs fois dasns ce topic, ça fait un superbe argument de vente quoi: tu peux avoir tous les OS que tu veux dessus!  (parce que là, c'est Win, mais nul doute que le pingouin ne tardera pas à squatter aussi, si ce n'est déjà fait).



Oui, je reconnais que ca fait un argument pour certains, mais je voulais savoir ce qui pousse a vraiment sauter le pas, hors etudiants qui ont envie de tout essayer - je suis passe par la. En meme temps, j'aurais tres peur que les editeurs de jeux par exemple baissent les bras et se disent que "les jeux sont faits" (ah ah), Windows deviendra de facto l'unique plate-forme de developpement puisque tout le monde y a acces.

Je serai fidele a mon OS X, du moins chez moi, mais serais ravi qu'Apple prenne des parts de marche et debloque des fonds pour lancer de nouvelles aventures, apres les PDA et iPod... entre autres...


----------



## pm5500 (6 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis curieux de connaitre les motivations de ceux qui font ca. Pour jouer ? Pour des appli pro ? Pour bosser avec la suite Adobe avec de bonnes performances, en attendant la CS3 sur OS X ? Et puis faut quand meme se payer la license, que l'on n'a pas le droit de recuperer depuis un PC vendu avec...



Pour remplir mes bulletins de notes chez moi, sans VPC qui rame fort... Le jour où j'aurais changé mon vieux G4...


----------



## jeromemac (6 Avril 2006)

moi je trouve ça un peu neuneu ce bootcamp... ça aurait été un truc à la LC (MAC/PC dans la meme machine) tu appuie sur une combie de touche et tu switch sur windows et vice et versa et recto verso, la ça aurait été une évolution par rapport aux constructeur de pc, mais la.... c'est tu boot sur macos ou sur windows... débile... c'est comme si tu partais en voyage a travers la france, t'as les pneu michelin dans le coffre, tu roules en good year... tu crois que sur une air d'autoroute tu vas t'arreté et changé tes 4 pneu??? ben non... ou alors c bien chiant... 
c'est plus pour dire, on essaye de faire comme ceu du concours d'install d'XP sur Mac, mais avec le savoir faire d'apple au niveau technique de leur machine...
moi ça m'aurait plus interessé si c'etait un truc genre virtualisation... 
mais pourquoi s'arreter qu'a windows !! et linux alors ... bon c'est qu'une beta, il faudrai surement pas grand chose pour qu'il le rajoute mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve ça un peu neuneu ce bootcamp... ça aurait été un truc à la LC (MAC/PC dans la meme machine) tu appuie sur une combie de touche et tu switch sur windows et vice et versa et recto verso, la ça aurait été une évolution par rapport aux constructeur de pc, mais la.... c'est tu boot sur macos ou sur windows... *débile... c'est comme si tu partais en voyage a travers la france, t'as les pneu michelin dans le coffre, tu roules en good year... tu crois que sur une air d'autoroute tu vas t'arreté et changé tes 4 pneu??? ben non... ou alors c bien chiant..*.
> c'est plus pour dire, on essaye de faire comme ceu du concours d'install d'XP sur Mac, mais avec le savoir faire d'apple au niveau technique de leur machine...
> moi ça m'aurait plus interessé si c'etait un truc genre virtualisation...
> mais pourquoi s'arreter qu'a windows !! et linux alors ... bon c'est qu'une beta, il faudrai surement pas grand chose pour qu'il le rajoute mais bon...





Ben rien n'empêche une future virtualisation dans Léopardi, non ? moi je vois plutot ça comme une petite farce avant un gros coup de tonnerre de la part d'apple


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien n'empêche une future virtualisation dans Léopardi, non ? moi je vois plutot ça comme une petite farce avant un gros coup de tonnerre de la part d'apple


Oui. Et a moins qu'Apple ne voit a nouveau ses parts de marche chuter, je ne les vois pas proposer la virtualisation, qui reviendrait carrement pour certains editeurs a se specialiser sur l'une ou l'autre des plate-formes - vraisemblablement XP. N'empeche, Cupertino a frappe fort : tout le monde en parle, le net est innonde par la nouvelle.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Je pense l'inverse, la virtualisation serait un plus énorme sur un OS grand publique. Et pour ce qui est des éditeurs, ils n'ont pas attendu ça pour se spécialiser sur une plateforme...


----------



## ricchy (6 Avril 2006)

J'avais raison > 

"Question ?

Apple et Microsoft ne vont il pas mettre tout en oeuvre pour que l'ont puisse installer *PROPREMENT XP* à la sortie de Vista ? 
Qui devient gourmand en RAM.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Microsoft vend encore un système qui sera "dépassé" par apport à Vista pour PC.
Apple vend plus de machine, pour les personnes concernées. 

Qu'en pense les "spécialistes" ?"


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 1 - si Leopard intégre la technologie bootcamp, comment fera t'il pour s'executer pleinement sur des G5 ? Aurons nous une version "light" pour G5, amputé de fonctionalité diverses (le syndrome front row?



Encore une occasion de sortir cette expression: Y'a pas besoin de sortir de polytechnique pour comprendre que BootCamp est pour Mac intel only (c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans les requirements sur le site d'Apple). De ce fait, la version PowerPC de Leopard ne peut pas intégrer BootCamp, pour des raison techniques évidentes. D'autant plus que MacOS X n'a aucunement besoin de BootCamp pour fonctionné. En effet BootCamp est en réalité un petit assistant d'installation et une mise à jour de l'EFI (le firmware du Mac) pour lui donner un CSM (Compatibility Support Module), pour qu'il puisse démarrer les OS ne fonctionnant que sur machine avec un BIOS. Donc quand ils disent qu'il sera intégré à Leopard c'est juste qu'on trouvera l'Assistant d'installation pré-installé ni plus ni moins. Donc MacOS X en soit n'en a rien à faire de BootCamp pour foncitonner il ne sait même pas qu'il existe.

Par contre en déduire que Leopard va être amputé d'autre fonctionnalités sur sa version PowerPC c'est y aller un peu fort.
En toute logique, toutes les fonctionnalités n'ayant aucun frein technique pour fonctionner sur PowerPC, seront présente sur la version PowerPC, et dans les fonctionnalités qu'on connaît aujourd'hui, en dehors de BootCamp, je n'en vois aucune qui pourrait ne pas fonctionner sur PowerPC donc aucune raison qu'il y ai une amputation de fonctionnalité autre que des fonctionnalité qui n'ont d'intérêt technique que sur Intel.



> 2 - A présent que windows va tourner avec ses pilotes, bonjour les comparaisons directes de performances entre macs et pc (enfin, entre PC apple et PC PC, quoi). Sommes nous sur d'en sortir grandit ?:hein:



Sous Windows un Mac Intel fonctionnera aussi rapidement qu'un PC équivalent, ni plus ni moins.



> 3 - Les editeurs de jeu pour Mac, on leur enléve quand le couteau dans le dos ?



Tu veux dire les sociétés de portages de jeu sur Mac spécifiquement. Car les éditeurs originaux des jeux (ceux qui font la version PC à la base), ils n'ont pas de couteau au contraire. A noter que si la part de marché monte significativement ca devrait même à terme inciter ces éditeurs du monde PC à sortir leurs jeux sur Mac par eux même.



> 4 - Maintenant que la guerre est finie, suis-je un vieux con ou un ancien com(battant) ? On aura droit à une pension de la part de Cupertino ? (Non, je voulais dire de Redmont !)



Quelle guerre?  A croire que l'humanité ne peut pas vivre sans guerre


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

vous savez qu'en pense le nouveau rédacteur de ZDnet?
_entendu ce matin sur une radio_
en gros, que si Apple a fait ça (Intel & Win), c'est qu'ils acceptent qu'ils ont perdu la guerre vs M$, & qu'ils perdent leur spécificité, qu'ils s'ouvrent, etc...

Enfin bref, j'ai entendu un troll en me réveillant... ça promet une bonne journée!  (mais il a pas tout à fait tord quelque part).


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense l'inverse, la virtualisation serait un plus énorme sur un OS grand publique. Et pour ce qui est des éditeurs, ils n'ont pas attendu ça pour se spécialiser sur une plateforme...



C'est sur, entendre qu'Adobe laisse tomber OS X en disant qu'on peut toujours lancer Photoshop dans un espace dedie, aussi rapide, ca fait rever...


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> (mais il a pas tout à fait tord quelque part).



Si, il a tord, mais il s'en rendra compte dans quelques années. En fait au contraire d'arrêter la "guerre", cela va la raviver, et c'est en cela qu'il a tord 

Apple n'a pas signé un armistice en faisant ca, ils ont lancé une nouvelle offensive ni plus ni moins, donc c'est bien loin d'être un aveu de perte de la "guerre", car en fait c'est une offensive, donc tout le contraire


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur, entendre qu'Adobe laisse tomber OS X en disant qu'on peut toujours lancer Photoshop dans un espace dedie, aussi rapide, ca fait rever...


C'est donc pour ça qu'Adobe a annoncé la sortie de la CS3 sur OSX avec des remaniements profonds ? Tu tires un sacré plan sur la comète surtout que les bénéfices sur macos chez Adobe ne sont pas du tout négligeables... On nage en plein délire là : les éditeurs qui ne veulent que du windows n'ont pas attendu boot camp... (c'est l'argument de ceux qui sont content de booter windows).


----------



## gregetcoco (6 Avril 2006)

Alors là ca me dépasse,  lancer l'install d'XP sur mon Imac g5 me parait inconcevable (virus, lenteur, plantage, intuitivité, design enfin tout ce que fait que Tiger est Tiger), comme toujours le pognon gouverne et le mythe s'efface. Mais bon je suis sur que des grands malades vont s'y essayer, alors bonne chance

greg utilisateur Mac à domicile
greg utilisateur PC (forcé) au boulot


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur, entendre qu'Adobe laisse tomber OS X en disant qu'on peut toujours lancer Photoshop dans un espace dedie, aussi rapide, ca fait rever...



En ce qui me concerne, je pense plutôt que c'est les jeux dédiés à l'OS X qui risque de disparaître...déjà qu'il n'y en avait pas beaucoup.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Tu auras du mal sur un iMac G5


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2006)

Depuis l'annonce l'action apple a pris 10%.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai un peu de peine à comprendre ceux qui réagissent en disant que c'est une catastrophe. 
Pour ma part, je suis très content de pouvoir installer Windows sur mon mac pour bénéficier de certains programmes qui n'existent pas sur Mac.

Au final, à quoi ça sert un ordi? A bosser/jouer/se passer le temps ou à exhiber son statut social et sa « différence »? Cest pas parce que les pubs Apple disent « Think different » que ceux qui y croient le sont vraiment. Ceux qui croient encore être des résistants marginaux parce qu'ils utilisent Mac feraient bien de se remettre un peu en question: si vous voulez vraiment être marginaux, brûlez votre ordi et balancez votre mobile par la fenêtre... Là ça commencerait à ressembler à quelque chose


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> Alors là ca me dépasse,  lancer l'install d'XP sur mon Imac g5 me parait inconcevable (virus, lenteur, plantage, intuitivité, design enfin tout ce que fait que Tiger est Tiger), comme toujours le pognon gouverne et le mythe s'efface. Mais bon je suis sur que des grands malades vont s'y essayer, alors bonne chance
> 
> greg utilisateur Mac à domicile
> greg utilisateur PC (forcé) au boulot





lenteur...??? design...? si on mat windows c est pas pour le design...  
c'est juste que si ca évite d'acheter un pc c'est tout bon.. pour les cours j'ai besoin de 3ds alors pourquoi acheter une autre machine juste pour cela.. et comme ca mon cousin qui squate mon mc pourra jouer (enfin)...


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

au passage pensez vous que sur un mini intel 3ds passe???


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2006)

C'est ahurissant ce qu'on peut lire , ici ou ailleurs.

*Lebootcamp n'est rien d'autre qu'une OPTION offerte aux possesseurs de Macintel de porter PROPREMENT leur XP légal sur leur bécane Mac , et pas du tout "mettez XP à la place d'OSX"

* le but essentiel est  d'augmenter les ventes de Mac et d'OSX en proposant un outil à ceux qui ont besoin des 2 systemes
-des particuliers
mais aussi -surtout- des professionnels
exemple 
des entreprises au parc mixte
-des facs des écoles au parc mixte
Au moment d'un renouvellement partiel de parc - décision que toute boite prend régulièrement- il va y avoir un argument pro Mac en plus 
leur choix sera  soit prendre un PC sous windows
soit prendre un Mac qui aura MacOSX et possibilité d'utilisation windows. A  terme cette option devient très interessante

*Pas de disparition du developpement logiciels pour Mac
Au contraire
Si on regarde le passé
-A la sortie des émulateurs  windows pour Mac , on avait annoncé la mort des OS mac et des logiciels tiers  sur Mac.
Il n'en a rien été
- La plupart des entreprises software ont développé des versions Mac 
Et pourquoi?
Le FRIC !
Car le parc Mac  c'est un marché.
Et un marché en croissance continue

Apple ne sera jamais dominant sur le marché OS mais par contre développe régulièrement de bons systemes et leur part de marché augmente.

Et sans pour autant surestimer le phénomène ipod, il ne faut pas négliger que ce petit "gadget " est une pub ambulante du savoir faire Apple.
Je connais  beaucoup de péceistes qui ont commencé à s'interesser de très près à l'univers ordinateur Apple suite à l'achat d'ipod, certains allant jusqu'au switch. Aucuns ne le regrettent.

Et tout ca n'est pas du hasard  ou une défaite Apple
C'est une stratégie Apple de développement .


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

pascalformac


---->  +1

tu as raison je trouve que c est encore un moyen de faire grandir notre pomme


----------



## crusz (6 Avril 2006)

DECU DE VOIR UNE FOIS DE PLUS LE MONDE PC SE METTRE EN CONCURRENCE AVC LES MACHINES APPLE ,,, TOUT CA POUR DES HISTOIRES D ACTIONS ET DE COURS EN BOURSES  ... OK C EST PEUTETRE TRES PRATIQUE DE BOOTER SUR WIN XP POUR CERTAINS MAIS JE SUIS SUR QUE DANS TROIS ANS MICROSOFT AURA CANNIBALISE LES GRANDES IDEES DE OSX TIGER ET AUTRES ... ET NOUS N AURONS PLUS LA LONGUEUR D AVANCE QUE NOUS AVONS AUJOURDHUI ... 
JE SUIS TOUJOURS FIER DE MON FRONT ROW DANS LE SALON AVC MES POTES SUR MON RETRO ... JE SUIS SUR QUE ILS VONT POUVOIR LE FAIRE AVC WIN VISTA BIENTOT ... 
QUANT A LA PUISSANCE DES IMAC INTEL ... A VOIR POUR LE MOMENT ... JE SUIS PAS SUPER CONVAINCU ... 
BOOT CAMP EST UNE   MAUVAISE IDEE ... LES GENS VONT LACHE OSX ///


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

heuuu tu as la touche Maj bloquée???             :mouais:           


pour un premier poste toi tu FONCE!!!


----------



## amir (6 Avril 2006)

Juste au passage...,

je travaille a Shanghai en ce moment; et dans notre entreprise on utilise XP et X tous les jours. Suffit juste de rebooter... 
ici tous le monde est conquis...

PS: j'utilise toujours VPC, bien plus pritique dans de nombreux cas.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

crusz a dit:
			
		

> DECU DE VOIR UNE FOIS DE PLUS LE MONDE PC SE METTRE EN CONCURRENCE AVC LES MACHINES APPLE ,,, TOUT CA POUR DES HISTOIRES D ACTIONS ET DE COURS EN BOURSES  ... OK C EST PEUTETRE TRES PRATIQUE DE BOOTER SUR WIN XP POUR CERTAINS MAIS JE SUIS SUR QUE DANS TROIS ANS MICROSOFT AURA CANNIBALISE LES GRANDES IDEES DE OSX TIGER ET AUTRES ... ET NOUS N AURONS PLUS LA LONGUEUR D AVANCE QUE NOUS AVONS AUJOURDHUI ...
> JE SUIS TOUJOURS FIER DE MON FRONT ROW DANS LE SALON AVC MES POTES SUR MON RETRO ... JE SUIS SUR QUE ILS VONT POUVOIR LE FAIRE AVC WIN VISTA BIENTOT ...
> QUANT A LA PUISSANCE DES IMAC INTEL ... A VOIR POUR LE MOMENT ... JE SUIS PAS SUPER CONVAINCU ...
> BOOT CAMP EST UNE   MAUVAISE IDEE ... LES GENS VONT LACHE OSX ///



Ah?? Donc Apple arrête le développement de l'OS X??


----------



## crusz (6 Avril 2006)

Je Suis Trop Addict A Apple Et Tout Ce Qui Font En Tant Qu Artiste Par Exemple .. Et Je Deteste Tellement Le Monde Pc ... Que Je Suis Un Peu Aigre ... Je Me Rappelle De La Debacle Clone Powerpc De Apple Avc Que Le Grand Steve Revienne Au Affaire ... Que Tout Le Monde Doit Reste Mefiant Sur Les Actions De La Pomme .. // --


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

crusz a dit:
			
		

> DECU DE VOIR UNE FOIS DE PLUS LE MONDE PC SE METTRE EN CONCURRENCE AVC LES MACHINES APPLE ,,, TOUT CA POUR DES HISTOIRES D ACTIONS ET DE COURS EN BOURSES  ... OK C EST PEUTETRE TRES PRATIQUE DE BOOTER SUR WIN XP POUR CERTAINS MAIS JE SUIS SUR QUE DANS TROIS ANS MICROSOFT AURA CANNIBALISE LES GRANDES IDEES DE OSX TIGER ET AUTRES ... ET NOUS N AURONS PLUS LA LONGUEUR D AVANCE QUE NOUS AVONS AUJOURDHUI ...
> JE SUIS TOUJOURS FIER DE MON FRONT ROW DANS LE SALON AVC MES POTES SUR MON RETRO ... JE SUIS SUR QUE ILS VONT POUVOIR LE FAIRE AVC WIN VISTA BIENTOT ...
> QUANT A LA PUISSANCE DES IMAC INTEL ... A VOIR POUR LE MOMENT ... JE SUIS PAS SUPER CONVAINCU ...
> BOOT CAMP EST UNE   MAUVAISE IDEE ... LES GENS VONT LACHE OSX ///





Heu tu es visionnaire...? car justement non ca va être l'opposé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

Peu de gens achèteront un Macintel pour ne faire tourner que Windows. Ceux qui ne sont intéréssés que par Windows continueront à acheter des PC. Ceux qui achèteront un Macintel seront ceux qui ont envie de profiter de Mac OS X tout en gardant Windows pour quelques applications qui n'existent que pour PC.
Alors :

*NON, LE MAC N'EST PAS MORT*

*NON, NOUS N'ALLONS PAS TOUS FINIR SOUS WINDOWS*

*APPLE VIENT D'INVENTER L'ORDINATEUR UNIVERSEL ET C'EST LA MEILLEURE NOUVELLE DE L'ANNEE*​

PS : n'oublions pas de remercier IBM d'avoir poussé Apple dans les bras d'Intel, sans quoi cela n'aurait pas été possible. :love:


----------



## crusz (6 Avril 2006)

Dans Ce Que Je Dis // -- // Mais Je Vois Que Les Autres Membres Sont Plus Cool ... C Est Bien .. Longue Vie A Macgen -- Peace Aux Vrais Informaticiens // Bonne Journee Aussi


----------



## Fondug (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pascalformac
> 
> 
> ----> +1
> ...


 
Ben vi ! Il y a peu, j'ai hésité (c'te honte) à prendre un pc pour la maison car j'en ai une utilisation professionnelle (avec des softs uniquement merdows) en plus de l'utilisation perso, mais j'ai résisté (ouf !) et me suis dit "fait iech, j'ai pas envie d'un pc moi !" et du coup, je vois ça d'un trés bon oeil. Donc semaine prochaine, ça s'ra MPB vu que pas d'nouvel iBook...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

crusz a dit:
			
		

> Je Suis Trop Addict A Apple Et Tout Ce Qui Font En Tant Qu Artiste Par Exemple .. Et Je Deteste Tellement Le Monde Pc ... Que Je Suis Un Peu Aigre ... Je Me Rappelle De La Debacle Clone Powerpc De Apple Avc Que Le Grand Steve Revienne Au Affaire ... Que Tout Le Monde Doit Reste Mefiant Sur Les Actions De La Pomme .. // --



Bizarre...pas tout compris.  

Alors écoute, l'addiction est une maladie grave, je ne serais trop te conseiller d'aller consulter au plus vite.


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

pour une petite video de l'installation : 

http://media40b.libsyn.com/podcasts/ues/AppleMethod.m4v


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas tout lu, pas le courage. :rose: 
Juste une petite question : A quand MacOS sur autre chose qu'une machine Apple?


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> pour une petite video de l'installation :
> 
> http://media40b.libsyn.com/podcasts/ues/AppleMethod.m4v



 Sympa la musique pendant l'installation de XP!


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> pour une petite video de l'installation :
> 
> http://media40b.libsyn.com/podcasts/ues/AppleMethod.m4v




merci c 'est cool   autant sur mac j'ai pas de problemes, mais vu que j'ai jamais eu de pc..   bon l'instal n'a pas l'air bien compliqué :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question : A quand MacOS sur autre chose qu'une machine Apple?


Quand les poules de Steve Jobs auront des dents ?  
Ou quand ils n'auront plus le choix de faire autrement acculés par la catastrophe qu'il parait que bootcamp va causer d'après les spécialistes voyantes qu'on peut lire ici ou là... OSX subira-t-il le même sort qu'OS/2 ? Regardez bien les noms de ces deux systèmes: il y a deux lettres en commun, est-ce un signe ?


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand les poules de Steve Jobs auront des dents ?
> Ou quand ils n'auront plus le choix de faire autrement acculés par la catastrophe qu'il parait que bootcamp va causer d'après les spécialistes voyantes qu'on peut lire ici ou là... OSX subira-t-il le même sort qu'OS/2 ? Regardez bien les noms de ces deux systèmes: il y a deux lettres en commun, est-ce un signe ?




wouaa j'y là tu va chercher bien loin!...  X


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

La presse commence à relayer l'info.

Sur l'article du Monde ils appellent ca *UN PATCH* ...


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

Personnellement, je pense que c'est plutôt une bonne chose.

Alors qu'il y a quelques année, j'entendais dans mon entourage des remarques genres : oui mais les mac c'est plus lent, moins fiable, moins compatible,... Depuis un peux plus d'un an, Apple à la cote auprès de PCistes. Beaucoup de mes amis voyant mon portable se disent qu'il passeraient bien sur Mac, malheureusement, il reste certains programmes qui ne sont pas compatible. Ma copine est traductrice et utilise un logiciel "trados", qui n'existe pas sur PC. Même chose pour les ingénieurs, Autocad n'existe pas sur Mac

Le fait de pouvoir avoir Windows sur son mac va permettre de rassurer les switcher. Même si, à mon sens, il vont vite finir par laisser tomber le dual boot pour n'utiliser que OsX.

Chose très importe, un switcher qui achète un mac, achète une licence OSX (un point en plus pour Apple), hors, je doute fort qu'il "achète" une licence pour Windows étant donné qu'il compte uniquement l'utiliser "au cas où". 
Psychologiquement, l'utilisateur à moins l'impression de faire quelques chose d'illégal étant donné qu'il a déjà une licence pour OSx qui est sont OS de base.


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Chose très importe, un switcher qui achète un mac, achète une licence OSX (un point en plus pour Apple), hors, je doute fort qu'il "achète" une licence pour Windows étant donné qu'il compte uniquement l'utiliser "au cas où".



 qui plus est s'ils sont switchers ils ont deja la licence de windows


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> La presse commence à relayer l'info.
> 
> Sur l'article du Monde ils appellent ca *UN PATCH* ...



je trouve que ça porte bien son nom: un patch, c'est un bien un truc pour combler une dépendance, nan?


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

Je me dis aussi que peut-être certaine personne ne voyant pas Vista arriver, ont pensés à switcher.
Et en même temps ils se disaient "je vais switcher puis 2 mois après Vista va sortir avec des superbes fonctions et je vais être dégoûter" (il sont parfois très optimiste les PCiistes).

Maintenant, il vont pouvoir switcher sans risque quitte à passer sur Vista une fois que sa sort.

Apple est assez sûr de son OS et pense (à juste titre je pense) que le gars qui passe sous mac dans l'optique donné cidessus va tellement bien aimer OSx qu'il ne va même pas lever la tête quand Vista sortira (enfin).


----------



## aspeed (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour les personnes qui ont installé WinXP à l'aide de Bootcamp, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait aussi rencontré des problèmes avec le wifi. genre premier démarrage wifi ok après perte de connexion redémarrage et plus possible de se connecter, etc.... avec connexion wifi à travers un routeur wifi USR et SSID désactivé  encryptage WPA...

Bonne journée


----------



## fredintosh (6 Avril 2006)

J'accueille plutôt favorablement tout cela, mais je constate qu'il va falloir communiquer clairement sur le sujet vis-à-vis des PC-users, notammment sur le fait que Windows ne va pas remplacer Mac OS X sur les Macs.

Voici trois réponses que j'ai reçues de la part d'utilisateurs de PC "normaux" (pas des geeks ou des informaticiens boutonneux) à un lien vers une dépêche (pourtant claire et précise) que je leur ai envoyée sur le sujet :



> au contraire, l'attrait de Mac, c'était justement qu'il n'était pas tributaire de Windows, et que le systeme d'exploition était aussi plus stable.  le design ne faisait pas tout ....


Lui parle déjà d'OS X au passé. Je pense que beaucoup de gens risquent de croire qu'Apple abondonne son OS. Il faudra qu'Apple martèle le contraire.



> Ouais, mais Mac avec Windows, pour moi, c'est plus Mac, c'est de  l'abdication !!


Sans commentaires, mais bon, je crois que c'est de la mauvaise foi pour me taquiner. 



> non non fred... c'est ton prochain mac qui sera un PC ! les boules !!
> ben c'est con, ça enlèverait presque mon envie d'acheter mac pour cultiver une certaine différence...



Bon, mes amis sont très taquins...


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

> Lui parle déjà d'OS X au passé. Je pense que beaucoup de gens risquent de croire qu'Apple abondonne son OS. Il faudra qu'Apple martèle le contraire.



C'est effectivement une possibilité à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé. Que les gens pensent que Apple va petit à petit abandonné OSx (comme elle l'à fait avec le PowerPC).

S'il pouvaient nous sortir une pub genre celle pour les nouveau MacIntel ce serait bien ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2006)

Ce que dit fredintosh reflete un peu ce que je recois aussi des péceistes NON switchés
Les switchés -eux savent que y a toujours OSX!

Il faut comprendre aussi que beaucoup de péceistes  ont eu l'info via des canaux 100% péceistes
Or beaucoup de "porte voix"  ont une méconnaissance totale de l'univers Mac.

rien à voir 
201 personnes sur le fil dont 2/3 d'invités
Le sujet interesse


----------



## tiboug (6 Avril 2006)

Pour ceux qui n'arrivaient pas à avoir de connexion wifi, en fait la configuration automatique ne se mettait en marche.
Dans l'article 871122 de la base de connaissance windows il est conseillé l'astuce suivante :






et on obtient :







Bon, j'ai ma cure de win pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

en tout cas je vois maintenant que le monde mac attire de + en + de monde  
dans la presse ou sur les forums... manque plus que la part de marché et c est tout bon


----------



## le.rectifieur (6 Avril 2006)

crusz a dit:
			
		

> DECU DE VOIR UNE FOIS DE PLUS LE MONDE PC SE METTRE EN CONCURRENCE AVC LES MACHINES APPLE ,,, TOUT CA POUR DES HISTOIRES D ACTIONS ET DE COURS EN BOURSES  ... OK C EST PEUTETRE TRES PRATIQUE DE BOOTER SUR WIN XP POUR CERTAINS MAIS JE SUIS SUR QUE DANS TROIS ANS MICROSOFT AURA CANNIBALISE LES GRANDES IDEES DE OSX TIGER ET AUTRES ... ET NOUS N AURONS PLUS LA LONGUEUR D AVANCE QUE NOUS AVONS AUJOURDHUI ...
> JE SUIS TOUJOURS FIER DE MON FRONT ROW DANS LE SALON AVC MES POTES SUR MON RETRO ... JE SUIS SUR QUE ILS VONT POUVOIR LE FAIRE AVC WIN VISTA BIENTOT ...
> QUANT A LA PUISSANCE DES IMAC INTEL ... A VOIR POUR LE MOMENT ... JE SUIS PAS SUPER CONVAINCU ...
> BOOT CAMP EST UNE   MAUVAISE IDEE ... LES GENS VONT LACHE OSX ///



je pense que tu es en pleine confusion, tu dois être juste sous le choc, reprend-toi 
sur le fait que microsoft va "CANNIBALISER LES GRANDES IDEES DE TIGER " ben lis la presse c'est déja fais, dans Vista y'a toutes les bonnes idées de tiger mais mal exploitée par crosoft (un système lourd et encombrant, "mou du bide" qui néssécite une machine dernier cri alors que tiger tourne sans problème sur mon ancienne machine Imac G4 700, avec la vélocité d'un hum......félin !!!).

quand tu dis que les gens vont lacher OSX, je pense que tu ne te souvient pas pourquoi tu as acheter un mac. pour ma part je l'ai acheter pour la souplesse d'utilisation, l'efficacité dans toutes le taches que je lui demande de faire, la stabilité du système, l'interface, le temps que je ne passe pas a reformater,restaurer,démonter, et peter un cable quand ça marche pas. et tout les possesseurs de mac le savent, c'est le système qui fait la machine, et les ignorants son des C..

en substance je dirais que boot camp c'est la possibilité a un possesseur de mac Intel d'installer un cheval de troie: une application qui va planter a tour de bras, qui va permettre d'installer d'autre virus , qui va ramer méchament, qui va modifier vos pilotes, configurations et préference système sans que vous sachiez pourquoi ?

moi pour ma part, xp/vista dans ma machine.... même pas en rêve !!!


----------



## tiboug (6 Avril 2006)

le.rectifieur a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu es en pleine confusion, tu dois être juste sous le choc, reprend-toi
> .......
> 
> en substance je dirais que boot camp c'est la possibilité a un possesseur de mac Intel d'installer un cheval de troie: une application qui va planter a tour de bras, qui va permettre d'installer d'autre virus , qui va ramer méchament, qui va modifier vos pilotes, configurations et préference système sans que vous sachiez pourquoi ?
> ...


 
Pour info, Windows ne voit pas le disque MacOs donc pas de craintes d'interaction dans ce sens.
Par contre MacOs voit la partition WinXP.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Par contre MacOs voit la partition WinXP.


OSX est bien pratique comme anti-virus 

Faudrait un portage des librairies libntfs et fuse utilisées par knoppyx 5 sous osx afin de pouvoir nettoyer en profondeur la partoche windows


----------



## le.rectifieur (6 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, Windows ne voit pas le disque MacOs donc pas de craintes d'interaction dans ce sens.
> Par contre MacOs voit la partition WinXP.



en fait, c'était juste une pointe d'humour, le cheval de troie pour moi c'était XP, (trop technique les gars, décompresse décompresse... cool voilà, calme)


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Avril 2006)

On va enfin pouvoir goûter aux joies de la base de registre  





PS : petite piqûre de rappel : OS X n'est pas mort !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Avril 2006)

Dans mon cas, je dis juste ca pour expliquer la philosphie de peut etre certaines personnes :

J ai un PB G4 12", un regal bien que le MBP et le futur MB lui mettent (certainement) la branle ... et que je bave un peu ... 

plus tard, quand je changerai pour un macintel portable, je ferai un dual boot avec windows, POURQUOI  et COMMENT ? tres simple

OS X restera a tout jamais mon systeme d exploitation pour TOUT FAIRE, je repiquerai la vieille licence de XP de mon pere, je l installerai en mode supra leger, GENRE, RIEN D INSTALLER DU TOUT, et passe en mode classique pour que cette bouse aye plus vite, je change le fond d ecran pour tenter de le rendre plus jovial et j installe PHARAON, les MAITRES DE l OLYMPE, tout ces jeux de sierra avec lesquels je m eclatais il y a pas mal d annees

Jamais windaube n ira sur le net, jamais il ne consultera les mails RIEN

ps: mais ce BootCamp n est ce pas le debut d une vraie virtualisation, les deux systemes marchent nativement, reste plus qu a les faire travailler au meme moment avec un fentre windows dans  osx .. leopard .. ca va etre que du bon


----------



## tomf (6 Avril 2006)

Bon j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire je me suis arrêté vers la 10eme page donc peut être que je vais dire la même chose qu'un autre mais je souhaite apporter mon point de vue de futur macUser.
  Ca fait longtemps que je commence à en avoir ma claque de Windows, et dans mon entourage de PCiste, il y en a quelques autres aussi. Un jour après un nième écran bleu, et un nième virus, je craque et jinstalle linux. Mais je passais plus de temps à compiler et à configurer quà utiliser le PC (jai beaucoup apprécié linux, mais je pense que cest pas encore complètement mûr pour le grand public). Je suis tombé sur une actu lors de la sortie de Tiger, puis je me dis tiens, un unix facile à utiliser, génial. Cest alors que jai commencer à minterresser au Mac. Malgrès tout, cest quand même la grande inconnu. PowerPC : je sais pas ce que ça vaut, MacOS : vais-je trouver tout les equivalents ? et les 60 dhalf life 2 que je viens dacheter, cest de largent foutu en lair ?
  Quand le passage à Intel a été annoncé, jétais déjà un peu rassuré dans le sens ou je me suis rendu compte que les iMac sont puissant. Jai décidé den acheté un dans lespoir que je trouverai un moyen de faire tourner Windows dessus pour jouer à half life 2.
  LiMac va mêtre livré bientôt, et hier apple annonce bootcamp !

Mon but est de me passer de Windows définitivement, mais bon, je ne connais pas lunivers mac, et cest intimidant.

  Comme le disait certains, je pense que Bootcamp est une machine à switch, quand on est attiré par un mac, cest principalement pour sa valeur ajouté : MacOS. Et Bootcamp rassure, car au cas où, on peut mettre windows. Croyais-moi, on ne décide pas de mettre 1300 dans une machine sans savoir ou on va.


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

Apple n'a jamais autant existé que maintenant, maintenant, tout le monde peu utiliser le Mac...


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

La meilleure pub pour Mac OS X, c'est Windows. 

Je fais entièrement confiance à Windows XP pour dégouter les switchers qui auront le dual boot et les pousser à n'utiliser plus que Leopard...

Entre parenthèse, c'est une formidable démonstration de confiance: Apple dit "utilisez les deux OS et vous choisirez Leopard".


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure pub pour Mac OS X, c'est Windows.
> 
> Je fais entièrement confiance à Windows XP pour dégouter les switchers qui auront le dual boot et les pousser à n'utiliser plus que Leopard...
> 
> Entre parenthèse, c'est une formidable démonstration de confiance: Apple dit "utilisez les deux OS et vous choisirez Leopard".


D'autant plus d'accord que désormais OSX boot en 20 secondes sur les mactels !


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Avril 2006)

Hélas, voici que la réalisation de bootcamp confirme ma prophétie chantante à la Assurencetourix:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3745874#post3745874
 

J'en suis le premier marri.
Et j'espère que cet "avenir" ne sera pas celui de l'assimilation...


----------



## Gabone (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de réagir une bonne fois pour toute à une inquiétude injustifiée qui revient régulièrement:
> 
> 
> Réponse courte: Parce que les utilisateurs de Mac utilisent comme système principal MacOS X (sinon peu ou pas d'interet d'acheter un Mac), donc la seule manière de toucher de façon certaine ces utilisateurs est de supporter MacOS X.
> ...





Mois je nai connu que Mac et linux je ne connais pas Windows et jean suis bien content


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Avril 2006)

Gabone a dit:
			
		

> Mois je nai connu que Mac et linux je ne connais pas Windows et jean suis bien content


 Jen suis bien content pour toi


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

>



Non mais t'es fous, tu as écris au feutre sur l'écran de ton ordi ??

Bon ok je sort.


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2006)

C'est étonant comme beaucoup de personne qui considèrent ouvertement Windows comme un système inférieur à OsX paniquent à l'idée d'une confrontation entre ces deux systèmes.
 Apparement ceux là ne pensaient pas vraiment ce qu'ils sidaient et supposent que Windows a ses charmes.
 A ces personnes là, je dis aussi que Boot camp est fait pour eux... comme ça il n'auront pas besoin de switcher sur PC.. il pourront garder leur mac et utiliser windows puisqu'il le pensent si fort (je taquine hein).
Moi je trouve que c'ets une bonne nouvelles tut ça. Un Sacré Pari, mais le meilleurs moyen pour conquérir des PC user encore trop dépendants de Windows. Je suis d'accord sur l'idée que la meilleure propmotion d'osx est sa confrontationdirect à Windows. Personne de sensé ne peut préfèrer windows à l'usage. Même mes potes utilisateurs forcenés de PC le pensent mais ne switchent pas parcequ'ils sont des joueurs impénitents.
Tous les arguments de PC users contre le mac s'effondrent alors que ceux des macs users sont préservés....puisque leur OS n'est pas "décorporé"... j'espère que ce sera le cas longtemps.. l'inverse (osX sur un PC) serait plus dangereux je pense puisque Apple fait son beurre sur le Hardware.


----------



## maximeG (6 Avril 2006)

Perso, je pense que ce boot camp, est une bonne chose, Apple c lancé avec le mini sur le marcher des ordis pas chére, la possbilité d'installer Xp sur ce même ordi, va ammener plus de gen à acheter des mac, et on peut espérer qu'ils essayeront MACosX, et ils verrons assez vite la supériorité du mac, pour toutes les applications, sauf peut être les jeux.
Les macs vont enfin se transformer en vrais ordi polyvalent: MacOsX est vraiment supérieur à Windaube pour toutes les apply professionnelles et multimédias, par contre ils sont vraiment surclassé pour les jeux, avec XP dessus, les gens vont plus facillement switcher, tout serra disponnible sur leur MAc.
Il manque plus qu'une bonne Pub, bien faite.
Il ne faut espérer qu'une chose: que apple n'installe pas les 2 systémes dés le départ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait : ils pensent qu'ils vont faire comment pour écouler leurs derniers PowerMac ? Non parce que moi, je vais pas faire le débile non plus : la gamme a déjà six mois, fait face à un changement majeur. J'ai pas besoin de AutoCAD ou autres 3DS Max dans l'immédiat, mais je vais peut-être éviter de me tirer une balle dans le pied.



C'est sûr que les stocks doivent être énormes vu le temps qu'il faut pour obtenir un Mac après commande...  Il faut peut-être arrêter de croire les analystes  Au pire des cas, s'ils ont raison, l'Éducation Nationale se trouvera sans doute preneuse. Étant donné que les utilisateurs pro continuent à travailler sur OSX, et je les vois mal en démordre, pour les personnes en formation (CAP, BT, BTS, etc.) il est indispensable de savoir utiliser ces machines  Ne pas oublier que les entreprises ne renouvellent pas leur parc si fréquemment.


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

PCMag pose la quesstion "Le Mac est-il mort" pour moi, "oui"
, du moins dans le sens ou on passe d'une socièté adulée par ses fanboy, à une vraie entreprise commerciale qui en veut et qui montre enfin les crocs !

Du sang !


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

> l'inverse (osX sur un PC) serait plus dangereux je pense puisque Apple fait son beurre sur le Hardware.



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Par contre, je ne comprend donc pas pourquoi Apple n'a rien fait pour empêcher OSx de tourner sur PC. A en croire certain, c'est un jeux d'enfant.

Peut-être que cela viendra avec Leopard ?


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Par contre, je ne comprend donc pas pourquoi Apple n'a rien fait pour empêcher OSx de tourner sur PC. A en croire certain, c'est un jeux d'enfant.
> 
> Peut-être que cela viendra avec Leopard ?



Ca l'est il existe des distributions pré patchées, ou il suffit de mettre la galette dans le lecteur, démarrer, installer, et c'est finit...

Concernant Léopard, je me disait la même chose hier. Bootcamp n'est qu'une premiere étape et Microsoft est à la peine, c'est le moment de foncer et de prendre un morceau quitte à se faire pirater un peu l OS par certain, il faut qu'il soit installé, partout en masse, il faut que OSX soit présent et dans la tête de tout le monde non pas comme un OS de gens "différents" mais comme une vraie alternative, sans complication, ni questions.


----------



## cookie (6 Avril 2006)

Par contre se qui est étrange c'est que sur le site d'apple, le lancement de boot camp n'apparaît pas sur le page d'accueil, ni dans leurs news rss.
A part avec le lien direct, je n'arrive pas à me rendre sur une page du site d'Apple qui en parle.



> il faut que OSX soit présent et dans la tête de tout le monde non pas comme un OS de gens "différents" mais comme une vraie alternative, sans complication, ni questions



Je pense que ce n'est que comme ça qu'Apple va pouvoir gagner des parts de marché.


----------



## Yip (6 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> os9 etait aussi mauvais que w95 (voir pire    ? ) et les macs plus chers, et pourtant ... il y a encore des macs, je vois pas ou est le problème d'avoir XP, au contraire
> 
> jptk




Alors w95 était pas si mauvais que ça alors ! perso j'ai utilisé les systèmes de 1 à 10 (inclus  ) et OS 9 était loin d'être le plus dégueu. On peut discourir sur son esthétique mais j'ai bossé avec professionnellement plusieurs années et je ne m'en suis pas plaint en particulier, il était stable (moins qu'OS X OK) et efficace (plus que OS 10.0 à 10.2). :sleep: 


(  )


----------



## futurmac? (6 Avril 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> 
> J'avoue que je suis sur le cul...


 
ben moi c'est pareil! sur le cul qui l'est le *futurmac?!!!*
j'y comprends plus rien.


----------



## doctor maybe (6 Avril 2006)

VOIR LA VIDEO POUR INSTALLER WINDOWS XP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K01JGy7fyE&search=Boot%20camp%20mac


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'a jamais autant existé que maintenant, maintenant, tout le monde peu utiliser le Mac...


tout le monde en parle surtout! dans les journaux gratis, & tout... même mes potes (plus pécéistes que jamais... jvous raconte pas comment jme fais charrier ) le savent!

enfin bref... je suis bien dég d'avoir mon PowerBook (1,67, 1 Go, 80 Go, 128 Mo VRAM, très bon état => 1600... contact par MP plz :love: )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> ben moi c'est pareil! sur le cul qui l'est le *futurmac?!!!*


Perso je browse rarement debout


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Suffit de voir dans ce concept qui va être leurré:

-Le software Mac?  Je ne pense pas, trop de gens préfèrent Os X à Windaube, si j'utilise windows moi ce ne serait que pour quelques programmes exclusifs a Crosoft (quelques jeux...)

-Le harware Mac?  Ben non puisque c'est lui qui fait tout tourner!  Il n'y aura plus de craintes au switch.

-Le software PC?  Windows?  Ben non, c'est lui qui est "mit en valeur".  Billou vendra plus de licenses...

-Le harware PC? Hé bien oui...on évincera beaucoup de constructeurs, on n'aura plus besoins d'eux pour faire tourner Windows.  Bien sur, certains acheteront encore des tas de Pc, mais beaucoup préfereront une machine polyvalente.

On peux aussi se poser la question pour les dévellopeurs de jeux, et autres softs.  Pourquoi se casser le cul a convertir des softs Pc en Mac vu qu'on pourra faire tourner Windaube dessus (tous les jeux et softs compris)?
Il ne faut pas oublier que la plus grosse partie du parc informatique mac tourne encore avec du PowerPc.  Donc dans un prochain temps, il est impensable que certains abandonnent les conversions des softs.   Mais par la suite?  Dans 6 ans, quand la maujeure partie des gens auront un Macintel?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Installation terminée !
Pas encore eu le temps d'installer des trucs donc pour les perfs, je vous teindrai au courant au fil de l'utilisation.
Pour ce qui est de l'installation, c'est vraiment un jeu d'enfant.
Y faut quand-même compter 1 bonne heure pour l'installation, en plus du temps qu'il faut pour télécharger boot camp et la dernière mise à jour de Tiger qui fait quand-même 160 Mo !
Bonne chance à ceux qui ont toujours du 56K...


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

>



Quand c'est simple comme ça faut surtout pas se priver


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

tomf a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire je me suis arrêté vers la 10eme page donc peut être que je vais dire la même chose qu'un autre mais je souhaite apporter mon point de vue de futur macUser.
> Ca fait longtemps que je commence à en avoir ma claque de Windows, et dans mon entourage de PCiste, il y en a quelques autres aussi. Un jour après un nième écran bleu, et un nième virus, je craque et jinstalle linux. Mais je passais plus de temps à compiler et à configurer quà utiliser le PC (jai beaucoup apprécié linux, mais je pense que cest pas encore complètement mûr pour le grand public). Je suis tombé sur une actu lors de la sortie de Tiger, puis je me dis tiens, un unix facile à utiliser, génial. Cest alors que jai commencer à minterresser au Mac. Malgrès tout, cest quand même la grande inconnu. PowerPC : je sais pas ce que ça vaut, MacOS : vais-je trouver tout les equivalents ? et les 60 dhalf life 2 que je viens dacheter, cest de largent foutu en lair ?
> Quand le passage à Intel a été annoncé, jétais déjà un peu rassuré dans le sens ou je me suis rendu compte que les iMac sont puissant. Jai décidé den acheté un dans lespoir que je trouverai un moyen de faire tourner Windows dessus pour jouer à half life 2.
> LiMac va mêtre livré bientôt, et hier apple annonce bootcamp !
> ...



Bienvenu sur Mac et ici.
voilà exactement un témoignage comme je suis sûr qu'on verra dans les semaines à venir...


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2006)

installer sur un mini dual core ce matin ça marche ! :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> installer sur un mini dual core ce matin ça marche ! :rateau:



C'est aussi simple à desinstaller qu'à installer tout ce bazar Windows?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

Je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi les responsables d'Apple disaient qu'ils ne feraient rien pour empêcher Windows de tourner sur un Mac Intel. Ils avaient une idée derrière la tête, les bougres.


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 1 - si Leopard intégre la technologie bootcamp, comment fera t'il pour s'executer pleinement sur des G5 ? Aurons nous une version "light" pour G5, amputé de fonctionalité diverses (le syndrome front row?


Oui, c'est vrai qu'à sa sortie, Tiger était pleinement exploitable sur toutes les machines du catalogue Apple 
On se souvient tous des iBook qui ne supportent pas Core Image 



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 2 - A présent que windows va tourner avec ses pilotes, bonjour les comparaisons directes de performances entre macs et pc (enfin, entre PC apple et PC PC, quoi). Sommes nous sur d'en sortir grandit ?:hein:


C'est marrant, on arrête pas d'entendre sur les sites Mac que les machines Apple sont les meilleures et tout et tout, et maintenant on a peur de la comparaison.... :mouais:



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Maintenant que la guerre est finie, suis-je un vieux con ou un ancien com(battant) ? On aura droit à une pension de la part de Cupertino ? (Non, je voulais dire de Redmont !)


J'ai ma petite idée, mais je vais la garder pour moi  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense l'inverse, la virtualisation serait un plus énorme sur un OS grand publique. Et pour ce qui est des éditeurs, ils n'ont pas attendu ça pour se spécialiser sur une plateforme...


Tu m'étonnes  :love:

@+
iota


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Je me demande si Bootcamp était prévu depuis le début de la migration Intel, ou s'il s'agit d'une réaction aux tentatives -fructueuses- de certains de faire booter Windows sur un mactel...


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si Bootcamp était prévu depuis le début de la migration Intel, ou s'il s'agit d'une réaction aux tentatives -fructueuses- de certains de faire booter Windows sur un mactel...



Je me suis posé aussi la question.
Apple auraient-ils acheté la techniques aux deux fameux bidouilleurs qui ont réussit les premiers a booter XP sur l'iMac Core Duo?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Avril 2006)

C'était surement prévu dans le sens où Schiller n'a jamais dit qu'il serait contre windows sur mac


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Apple auraient-ils acheté la techniques aux deux fameux bidouilleurs qui ont réussit les premiers a booter XP sur l'iMac Core Duo?


Euh... je pense qu'Apple est assez grande pour se débrouiller toute seule 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Cool les news sur macgénération 

édith : j'oubliais le lien 

http://www.macg.co


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis posé aussi la question.
> Apple auraient-ils acheté la techniques aux deux fameux bidouilleurs qui ont réussit les premiers a booter XP sur l'iMac Core Duo?



Non a mon sens ils ont juste rajouté la partie CSM dans l'EFI et fait un petit outil pour repartitionner. Ils n'avaient aucunement besoin de repiquer le travail des bidouilleurs sachant que Intel propose lui même une solution dans EFI pour booter les OS BIOS compatible only, ils ont juste donc eu à ajouter cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cool les news sur macgénération


Oui 
Mais personnellement, même si c'est un premier pas, j'aimerai une solution de virtualisation plus bas niveau, un "HyperOS" qui gère les machines virtuelles indépendant des OS.

On va peut-être avoir ça sur les prochains Mac : 






@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> Mais personnellement, même si c'est un premier pas, j'aimerai une solution de virtualisation plus bas niveau, un "HyperOS" qui gère les machines virtuelles indépendant des OS.
> 
> @+
> iota


Ca ne m'etonnerait pas que le BootCamp final intégré à Leopard prenne cette forme justement.

PS: Lien direct pour Parallels (pour ceux qui préfère la virtualisation au dual-boot): http://www.parallels.com/en/download/


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Ouais Iota et Frodon vous avez surement raison...moi tout ces trucs de développement, de magouille avec l'Efi et de flashage de cartes graphiques PC j'y comprend...que dalle!


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi simple à desinstaller qu'à installer tout ce bazar Windows?




je formate après :rateau:


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne m'etonnerait pas que le BootCamp final intégré à Leopard prenne cette forme justement.


C'est ce que j'ai dit dans mon premier commentaire sur BootCamp 
De toute façon, Intel va fournir tous les composants logiciels pour la gestion de la virtualisation à travers la technologie VT de ses processeurs.

@+
iota


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la musique pendant l'installation de XP!



Oui  On dirait une musique façon Marie Poppins ou Ma sorcière bien-aimée


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je formate après :rateau:



D'après Apple même pas besoin de reformater, suffit de relancer l'assistant BootCamp et de dire que tu veux plus de Windows, il se charge de réattribuer la place de la partition Windows pour la partition MacOS X.


----------



## Romi (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le tien l'est tout autant, combien de pc user rêvent d'acheter un mac mais sans OSX ? On en voit tous les jours, ils sont super nombreux à vouloir un mac pour d'autres raisons que l'OS, juste parce qu'un mac c'est soi disant bien et que c'est beau.
> 
> C'était quoi souvent les arguments des anti-apple ? Pas de jeux ? Pas de logiciels ? Pas compatible ? Mais c'est vrai qui sont beaux... bah c'est bon ils pourront switcher enfin... sur windoz mac.



J'aime bien croire qu'ils auront aussi la curiosité de tester Mac OS X. Car nombreux sont ceux qui cassent des briques sur notre OS sans l'avoir jamais approché! Je pense que c'est un meilleur pas que le macmini, à la base conçu pour faire switcher les PCistes. On verra d'ici quelques temps si les ventes vont se mettre à décoller ou pas...

Romi.


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis posé aussi la question.
> Apple auraient-ils acheté la techniques aux deux fameux bidouilleurs qui ont réussit les premiers a booter XP sur l'iMac Core Duo?


Personnellement, je pense que le choix du passage vers Intel a donné lieu à toute sorte de projection dont l'installation de XP sur Mac. Le risque a été évalué.
Donc Boot Camp a du être mis en chantier durant cette même période mais comme à son habitude, Apple a dévoilé ce projet une fois les premier essais aboutis pour reprendre la main, rester fidèle à son principe de facilité d'utilisation et de sécurité au lieu de se faire dépasser par des bidouilleurs plus ou moins aguerris.

S'agissant de la virtualisation, je suis plus sceptique mais je ne demande qu'à être convaincu. D'ores et déjà un éditeur propose une solution (payante certes) pour accéder au multi-système.

Alors de deux choses l'une : soit Apple a choisi d'inclure une possibilité de virtualisation à son futur os et il écrase une initiative d'un éditeur nouveau sur Mac (je crois), soit il laisse des éditeurs tiers proposer des solutions et renforce ainsi la confiance de ceux ayant encore peur de miser sur la "niche" Apple.

La troisième solution serait que Apple apporte avec Leopard une virtualisation "light". Ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'il pratiquerait ainsi (widget vs konfabulator etc) mais peut être pas avec une fonctionnalité aussi spécifique et pointue.


----------



## firenze (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si Bootcamp était prévu depuis le début de la migration Intel, ou s'il s'agit d'une réaction aux tentatives -fructueuses- de certains de faire booter Windows sur un mactel...



Ils gardaient sans doute la possibilité dans leur manche depuis longtemps... Je pense par contre que le fait d'avoir sorti une version beta pour Tiger alors que la version finale ne sera intégrée qu'à Léopard, qui doit, qui plus est, n'être présenté qu'en août, est le signe qu'il y a eu une influence des récentes tentatives des bidouilleurs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'était surement prévu dans le sens où Schiller n'a jamais dit qu'il serait contre windows sur mac



C'est ce que je disais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39336858,00.htm

Al lire surtout: les réactions. A part les deux trolls habituels, on voit clairement qu'Apple réussit son coup et lance là LA VRAIE machine à switcher...


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> D'après Apple même pas besoin de reformater, suffit de relancer l'assistant BootCamp et de dire que tu veux plus de Windows, il se charge de réattribuer la place de la partition Windows pour la partition MacOS X.


oui, c'est bien ça!

Leopard... ça promet 
euh... vous connaissez la formule pour mon PwB hein?   
sérieux... arf... bon, j'aimerai juste savoir pour ceux qui s'amuse avec... sur le Mini, comment ça se passe niveau accélaration 3D (ouais, faut lancer les jeux ). Si vous pouviez tester ça (ou la team macG, je sais pas trop :rose: ).
On veut des beeeeenchs  :love:


----------



## jp16 (6 Avril 2006)

bonjour 

J ai pas tout lu de voitre disction mais ca m a suffi t:lol: 

j ai switché sur windaube y a deux ans parceque j ai trouvé un portable pas cher et que j avai besoin de quelques soft n existant pas sous osx 

Je vais bien changer de Portable d ici peu car le mien a vieilli et donc me rachetter un mac avec un certain plaisir :lol: 

Je retrouverai tout l ergonomie et l esthetique d OSX qui a chaque fois que je redemarre mon emac ou mon G4 ne me laisse aucun doute sur le fait qu il soit vraiment bien plus agreable 

au dela des polemiques ca en fait au moins un sur de sur qui est ravi de cette nouvelle 

a bientot


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut plutôt rapprocher "bootcamp" de l'homonymie française "tout bootcamp".



Euh tu as oublié le nom de l'édition :

tout bootcamp mapovdam


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39336858,00.htm
> 
> Al lire surtout: les réactions. A part les deux trolls habituels, on voit clairement qu'Apple réussit son coup et lance là LA VRAIE machine à switcher...



Tiens, y en a un qui se prénomme Jérôme.


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

jp16 a dit:
			
		

> au dela des polemiques ca en fait au moins un sur de sur qui est ravi de cette nouvelle
> 
> a bientot



Je te rassure on est plein !!


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39336858,00.htm
> 
> Al lire surtout: les réactions. A part les deux trolls habituels, on voit clairement qu'Apple réussit son coup et lance là LA VRAIE machine à switcher...




A switcher sur quoi ? Un mac sous windoz ?  

Je caricature mais à peine... 

"Oh oui c'est super OSX mais bon, je connais mieux windoz alors je l'utilise principalement"


"OSX était une belle aventure, nous arrêtons là" Steve Jobs, june 2006.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A switcher sur quoi ? Un mac sous windoz ?
> 
> Je caricature mais à peine...
> 
> ...




Parfois, je me demande si t'es pas un peu limité... (je parle bien sûr en terme d'ouverture vers autre chose que ton Mac à toi et ta façon de l'utiliser à toi tout seul que pour toi et personne d'autre..., pas de tes capacités intellectuelles)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A switcher sur quoi ? Un mac sous windoz ?
> 
> Je caricature mais à peine...
> 
> ...



je ne peux pas croire çà:utiliser windoz?vous imaginez?
pour moi ce sera impossible...


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "OSX était une belle aventure, nous arrêtons là" Steve Jobs, june 2006.


Ah ben oui... 10.5 sera renommé Vistard ou Leosta, il hésite encore


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

hihihi

windows sur mac à la une du journal de la RTBF la télévision publique belge

en ce moment même pour mes amis belges


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Avril 2006)

Peut on installer Windows sur un DD Externe alors que Mac OS X se trouve sur le disque interne?

Merci


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> hihihi
> 
> windows sur mac à la une du journal de la RTBF la télévision publique belge
> 
> en ce moment même pour mes amis belges




De la présence c'est ca qu'il faut


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> De la présence c'est ca qu'il faut


avec ça on verra mieux :


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je me demande si t'es pas un peu limité... (je parle bien sûr en terme d'ouverture vers autre chose que ton Mac à toi et ta façon de l'utiliser à toi tout seul que pour toi et personne d'autre..., pas de tes capacités intellectuelles)




Voilà on y vient, refuser windoz sur un mac sera considéré comme un obscurantisme, tu apportes de l'eau à mon moulin.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà on y vient, refuser windoz sur un mac sera considéré comme un obscurantisme, tu apportes de l'eau à mon moulin.



Moi j'ai un G4 alors...   

Blague à part, je trouve ça bien qu'il nous donne le choix.


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà on y vient, refuser windoz sur un mac sera considéré comme un obscurantisme, tu apportes de l'eau à mon moulin.



Je pense surtout qu'il soulignait qu'il a deux nombreux profesionnels qui attendaient cette ouverture avec impatience, et non pas que une fois de plus Apple allait mourrir


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "Oh oui c'est super OSX mais bon, je connais mieux windoz alors je l'utilise principalement"



Un petit détail,  si tu allumes le Mac et que tu arrives directement sur OSX avant de pouvoir installer Windows il va bien falloir que tu regardes comment ça fonctionne


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit détail,  si tu allumes le Mac et que tu arrives directement sur OSX avant de pouvoir installer Windows il va bien falloir que tu regardes comment ça fonctionne




Oui tu vas lancer quicktime pour lire un divx, ça fonctionnera pas, ensuite tu voudras faire une vision conf avec MSN, idem... tu voudras installer OBLIVION (orth ?), pas moyen, alors t'auras vite fait de DL bootcamp et d'installer windoz parce que c'est quand même un peu plus simple et compatible.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2006)

bon, premier plantage de windows ... 2 minutes après la fin d'installation :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu vas lancer quicktime pour lire un divx, ça fonctionnera pas, ensuite tu voudras faire une vision conf avec MSN, idem... tu voudras installer OBLIVION (orth ?), pas moyen, alors t'auras vite fait de DL bootcamp et d'installer windoz parce que c'est quand même un peu plus simple et compatible.



Sauf si ce genre de détails ont été pensés et réglés avant la sortie de Léopard


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu vas lancer quicktime pour lire un divx, ça fonctionnera pas, ensuite tu voudras faire une vision conf avec MSN, idem... tu voudras installer OBLIVION (orth ?), pas moyen, alors t'auras vite fait de DL bootcamp et d'installer windoz parce que c'est quand même un peu plus simple et compatible.


Ben, ce constat a toujours été vrai, que tu puisse installer ou non Windows sur un Mac.
Si tu pars du principe que les gens ne feront jamais l'effort d'utiliser Mac OS X parce que c'est pas comme Windows, Apple peut mettre la clés sous la porte... C'est à ce demander comment ils faisaient pour vendre des macs jusqu'à hier  

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ce constat a toujours été vrai, que tu puisse installer ou non Windows sur un Mac.
> Si tu pars du principe que les gens ne feront jamais l'effort d'utiliser Mac OS X parce que c'est pas comme Windows, Apple peut mettre la clés sous la porte... C'est à ce demander comment ils faisaient pour vendre des macs jusqu'à hier
> 
> @+
> iota




Bah ta réponse est dans la question, t'avais pas le choix, c'était t'habituer à OSX, faire des tours sur macg, ou ramener ta bécane, chose que personne n'a envie de faire, faut vraiment être motivé quoi.


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

la RTBF a interviewé le responsable d'APPLE au benelux : "apple veut permettre aux utilisateurs PC de faire le pas vers le mac sans soucis".

Ils ont également interviewé le responsable de Microsoft benelux : "Microsoft pense qu'apple se tourne vers XP utilisant ainsi ce qui est perçu comme un "standard".

bref ils sont tous content... et c'est sans doute pour les futurs switchers que cela aura le plus d'impact.


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Et quand le switcher aura choppé son xième virus en une trouzaine de jours sous XP, il fera quoi à votre avis ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Hum... Deja 558 posts en moins de 24 heures... Pour un anniversaire, c'est un bel anniversaire... Bien joue Steve !


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> s'était t'habituer à OSX, faire des tours sur macg, ou ramener ta bécane, chose que personne n'a envie de faire, faut vraiment être motivé quoi.


Donc, c'est personnes qui sont motivés et prêtent à faire des efforts pour passer à Mac OS X, tu penses que la possibilité d'installer Windows sur leur Mac va les dissuader d'utiliser Mac OS X ?
Au contraire, elles seront rassurées de pouvoir, au cas ou, utiliser Windows pour retrouver les bonnes vieilles habitudes.

@+
iota


----------



## angelus (6 Avril 2006)

Et puis il faut penser a une chose : c'est que windows installé il va falloir s'en occuper comme avec un PC , parceque c'est pas parcequ'il tournera sur mac qu'il plantera moins . Voila la maintenance .
On se retrouvera avec un PC a la maison ... c'est vrai c'est plus pratique parceque 1 seule machine mais c'est tout . Ca interresse ceux qui ont deja un PC et eventuellement les gamers .

perso je suis sous G4 et malgré tous mes soins je vois pas en quoi je suis limité pour mon utilisation quotidienne ( non pro ) : mail , safari , itunes , iphoto .. quelques jeux ( halo , rainbow six , ... ) ... bureautique ... point besoin d'intel ou window pour le moment .
Et c'est l'utilisation de bcp de gens qui peuvent faire pareil avec un PC portable à 600 euros ( internet , bureautique .... ) et pas forcement informés sur les veritables atout de notre OS .
Et pour les jeux on trouve des PC plus perfo que les MBP a 1000 &#8364; ... alors les switch en plus je sais pas trop .

J'en reviens encore aux virus ... meme sur deux partitions  .. des virus lésant les partitions annexes existe , peu nombreux encore mais fort a parier que ce dualboot va fortement interresser les pirates pour nous concocter une chtit virus multipartition des famille .

Sinon le progrès technique est tout de même à saluer ... même si l'interêt n'est pas si grand que cela au final pour l'extrême majorité des macusers .


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Deja 558 posts en moins de 24 heures... Pour un anniversaire, c'est un bel anniversaire... Bien joue Steve !




si ca c'est pas du marketing....   



561 posts---->


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Finalement, ça va interesser qui :
- les entreprises
- les macusers ayant besoin d'une appli exclusivement sous Windows
- le switcher inquiet qui se sentira rassuré mais qui de toute façon avait déjà décidé de switcher

Au final, je crois que c'est surtout la première cible que vise Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Je pense surtout qu'il soulignait qu'il a *deux* nombreux profesionnels qui attendaient cette ouverture avec impatience, et non pas que une fois de plus Apple allait mourrir



Que deux t'es sûr ???


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

[grillé par trevise]

de toute façon on tourne toujours autour du pot!

1° l'utilisateur classique d'apple et de mac os x : rien ne change
2° le switcher potentiel : l'avantage de réaliser une transition en douceur avec la possibilité d'utiliser les deux systèmes
3° les entreprises : idem mais la l'argument de vente est un terrible atout (flexibilité et sécurité de mac os x, logiteque de windows...
4° les instututions éducatives : parfait : le meilleur des deux univers.

Si vous n'avez pas besoin de windows maintenant, vous n'allez pas en avoir plus besoin demain... Cela ne change donc rien pour vous

Cordialement,


----------



## Goulven (6 Avril 2006)

571!


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Les 600 ! Les 600 !!


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Les 600 ! Les 600 !!



tu t'égare étranger.... 

il ne manque plus qu'a avoir du feedback avec ce nouveau logiciel de virtualisation!


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> meme si l'interet n'est pas si grand que ca au final pour l'extreme majorité des macuser .



Non... tu as raison, pour les macusers ça ne change rien. Et c'est ça qui est bien. C'ets pour les autres que ca change quelque chose.. c'est bien ça le but.. c'est proposer un autre choix au acharnés du PC.
Une bénédiciton pour le prosélytisme affiché par certains mac users acharnés ... mais cette fois, l'argument est impossible à contrecarrer par un pcuser car il serait obligé de s'attaquer au système qui à ses faveurs, à savoir windows. Je vois mal un PUser dire "pourquoi tu veux installer cette merde de windows sur ton mac ?".


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu la réponse est dans ta question, t'avais pas le choix, s'était t'habituer à OSX, faire des tours sur macg, ou ramener ta bécane, chose que personne n'a envie de faire, faut vraiment être motivé quoi.


Tu prends vraiment les gens pour des c*ns ou quoi? Tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un de pas motivé pour faire les efforts d'adaptation à MacOS X les faisait jusqu'a maintenant jusque parce qu'il n'avait pas le choix de l'OS? Un switcher s'il est pas motivé il ne switch pas. Et s'il n'est pas satisfait par MacOS X, et c'est ce qu'il s'est toujours passé jusqu'a maintenant, il ramenait son Mac et se faisait rembourser. Qui serait assez bête pour garder son Mac et perdre quelques centaines voir millier d'euros alors qu'il ne te satisfait pas???

Franchement je n'ai jamais vu un seul switcher non satisfait ne pas rendre ou revendre son Mac. Et tous ceux qui l'ont gardé (la majorité) l'ont gardé parce qu'ils ont aimé et aiment toujours MacOS X.
Donc que ca soit aujourd'hui ou avant, les switchers qui ne veulent pas faire l'effort de s'adapter à MacOS X (et/ou ne le trouve pas satisfaisant) ont toujours et feront toujours machine arrière. De même les switchers qui faisait les efforts de découvrir MacOS X jusqu'a maintenant et qui en sont satisfait gardaient et garderont toujours leur Mac avec MacOS X comme système principal.

Arretes donc de te faire des films que même la réalité d'avant Boot Camp contredit et essais un peu de regarder ce qu'est réellement la réalité, il n'y a pas eu besoin d'attendre Boot Camp pour voir les réactions des switchers et constater que, en général, ils ne sont pas cons et donc que quand ils ne sont pas satisfait (parce qu'ils ne font pas l'effort de découvrir MacOS X ou pour d'autres raisons) ils font toujours marchent arrière. Et que suels ceux qui sont satisfait gardent leur Mac.


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai moi aussi été un switcher inquiet : j'avais un ibook, mais la vieille tour PC était encore là au cas où...

Après quelques semaines d'utilisation des deux OS, j'ai glissé lentement mais surement vers le mac, et j'ai acheté un Imac pour remplacer le PC.

J'imagine que bootcamp aura le même effet.


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Et quand le switcher aura choppé son xième virus en une trouzaine de jours sous XP, il fera quoi à votre avis ?


facile, il réinstallera une xième fois :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

y troll bien jptk


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> regarder ce qu'est réellement la réalité


waow... un p'tit cours de philo?  :love:


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

En forme, l'ami Grimbergen...


----------



## dvd (6 Avril 2006)

ben maintenant que le mac tombera en panne (kernel panic), on pourra toujours utiliser windows


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

La vache, on est 64 sur le fil dont 35 invités, ça doit bosser dur aujourd'hui !


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moi aussi été un switcher inquiet : j'avais un ibook, mais la vieille tour PC était encore là au cas où...
> 
> Après quelques semaines d'utilisation des deux OS, j'ai glissé lentement mais surement vers le mac, et j'ai acheté un Imac pour remplacer le PC.
> 
> J'imagine que bootcamp aura le même effet.




idem pour moi, même cheminenement....C'est dingue!  
On n'achète pas un mac pour avoir OSX en gadget dessus! C'est ce que semble croire "Gpatouconpri". Il y a, à la base, une REELLE volonté de changer, mais sans prendre de risque. Après, si tu n'utilises que XP parce que OSX c'est pas ta came, bien tant pis! Mais ça va pas tuer OSX pour autant: combien de switchers satisfaits par rapport aux déçus? 

Maintenant ce qui me fait peur, c'est que, comme la loi Dadvsi pour Itunes, on tente d'obliger Apple à libérer son OS pour qu'il soit installable sur tous les autres Pc Dell et consorts....:rose:


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Peu de chance que l'on oblige Apple à libérer son OS, il faudrait qu'il y ait un abus de position dominante et avec 2% de parts de marchés...


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ce qui me fait peur, c'est que, comme la loi Dadvsi pour Itunes, on tente d'obliger Apple à libérer son OS pour qu'il soit installable sur tous les autres Pc Dell et consorts....:rose:



C'est peut etre pas faux, ca permet d'etre moteur et pas suiveur. De toute facon Microsoft basculera sur EFI, la au moins Apple attaque de fond, avant que des petits malins ne proposent le kit pour installer OS X sur des Dell... La meilleure defense ? C'est l'attaque !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends vraiment les gens pour des c*ns ou quoi?



Evidemment ! Moi le 1er, nous sommes tous par défaut des cons, si c'est pas dans ce domaine, c'est dans un autre.




			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Arretes donc de te faire des films que même la réalité d'avant Boot Camp contredit et essais un peu de regarder ce qu'est réellement la réalité...




La vraie vérité vraiment réelle tu veux dire ? 


*Windoz vaincra !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Windoz vaincra !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Pourquoi tu mets ca au futur, C'EST DU PRESENT!
Tu aurais du dire:

*Windoz a vaincu (depuis longtemps)!*


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> En forme, l'ami Grimbergen...




il est toujours comme ca, c'est comme ca qu'on l'aime


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu mets ca au futur, C'EST DU PRESENT!
> Tu aurais du dire:
> 
> *Windoz a vaincu (depuis longtemps)!*






trop de tension tue la tension.. ! 
un petit flood au passage   hihi!!


----------



## mxmac (6 Avril 2006)

je suis mac jusqu'au bout des ongles mais j'ai un PC pour tester les sites sous ie, et faire une machine de stockage a moindre cout, et counter (mais faut pas le dire... )... boot camp c'est le pied !!! si le mac mini avait une carte video digne de ce nom j'aurais été acheter un dual hier... le PC serait passer comme serveur sous linux... 

mais voila apple l'a joué peut joueur, alors je testerais boot camp sur un powermactel... avec 10.5 inside... en croisant les doigts pour que la virtualisation soit a l'ordre du jour parce que le reboot.... bof


----------



## boodou (6 Avril 2006)

euh  on se calme non c'est pas la peine de s'énerver 
j'aimerais votre avis, boot camp répondra-t-il à ce genre de SWITCHEUR ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2006)

ca va là vous 2?
Je sais les jeux de typo c'est marrant 
Mais la taille de typo ne change rien à la valeur d'un argument
( enfin sauf pour des idiots...ce  que vous n'etes pas)

Et hop 
la balle au centre 
on reprend

edith grillaide
victime de ma non force de frappe ( de clavier)


----------



## mrfusion (6 Avril 2006)

Faut arrêter de parler sans arrêt des virus et plantages windows! Si on s'en sert convenablement y'a ni virus ni plantage, je sais de quoi je parle. Surtout que maintenant la plupart des gens connectés au net passe par un routeur (qui fait firewall) donc la protection est déja très bonne, on y ajoute un antivirus gratuit et tout est ok. Maintenant si on chope un virus ou si on a des plantages ça viendra d'un élément extérieur qui a posé problème. La plupart des gens qui ont des soucis ont installé des trucs vérolés ou ont installé des logiciels pas tout à fait compatibles. 
Et de toute façon maintenant les macs sont des pc, je m'explique: les DELL (qui sont des pc très stables)ont la même config que les nouveaux mac intel. Même carte mère, même processeur, même carte graphique. Donc qu'est ce qui les différencie?L'OS, ete le design. Maintenant si certains PCistes hésitaient, ils vont maintenant changé d'avis car ils seront rassurés. Pour d'autres c'est une bonne chose pour les logiciels qui n'existent pas sous OS X. Et pour certains conservateurs, ben ils ont la haine. Et oui il faut se rendre à l'évidencence, plus ça va et plus le mac est un pc...


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ca va là vous 2?
> Je sais les jeux de typo c'est marrant
> Mais la taille de typo ne change rien à la valeur d'un argument
> ( enfin sauf pour des idiots...ce  que vous n'etes pas)
> ...




c'est beau l'amour...! bon alors nos moutons..
maintenant que tout cela est possible, j'ai une petite question de noob! bien comme il faut, sur un chtit mini intel, d'apres les chiffres, il y aurait moyen qu'une soft comme 3ds tourne sans trop de mal...   les drivers tout marche mais sans "vrai carte graphique" ... 

j'avais dis, une question de noob...      Boulet time


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Non mais je suis pas énervé du tout les enfants, je plaisante


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

ouvrez la fenetre ça sent le renfermé ici


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> euh  on se calme non c'est pas la peine de s'énerver
> j'aimerais votre avis, boot camp répondra-t-il à ce genre de SWITCHEUR ?


o la la la la la la la... merci


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il faut copier/modifier le CD de Windows je crois...


Avec BootCamp, pas besoin, un CD d'installation de Windows XP SP2 suffit.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ce qui me fait peur, c'est que, comme la loi Dadvsi pour Itunes, on tente d'obliger Apple à libérer son OS pour qu'il soit installable sur tous les autres Pc Dell et consorts....:rose:



A propos de loi DADVSI, est-ce que la procédure d'installation d'XP avec Bootcamp est légale au regard de cette loi? Il faut copier/modifier le CD de Windows je crois...


PS: mille excuses je me suis trompé de cible :rose:, si un modo veut bien effacer mon post précédent...

Voilà c'est fait,
yret


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter de parler sans arrêt des virus et plantages windows! Si on s'en sert convenablement y'a ni virus ni plantage, je sais de quoi je parle. Surtout que maintenant la plupart des gens connectés au net passe par un routeur (qui fait firewall) donc la protection est déja très bonne, on y ajoute un antivirus gratuit et tout est ok. Maintenant si on chope un virus ou si on a des plantages ça viendra d'un élément extérieur qui a posé problème. La plupart des gens qui ont des soucis ont installé des trucs vérolés ou ont installé des logiciels pas tout à fait compatibles.



ON va pas revenir sur cette question mante fois rabachée. C'ets vrai.. un pc sous windows fonctionne très bien et n'est pas envahi par les virus si "tout ce que tu as dit". Le problème viens justement du SI. Il faut rester réaliste.. les virus sur PC sont une réalité et les Machines non infestées sont le privilège des vrais connaisseurs qui savent bien protèger leurs machine et ne pas avoir de comportements à risque. Un de mes collègues qui bosse sur sa machine et qui n'est pas non plus manchot dessus à une douzaine de virus qui transtient par sa machine tous les jours... il sont pour la plupart neutralisés, mais il a quand même du formater il y a deux jours...

Maintenant, je veux bien voir comment réagira un mac si des virus veinnent en masse le poluer si se spart de marché deviennent allèchantes pour les pirates. La question est de savoir si cette ouverture nouvelle avec Boot camp ne vas pas attirer les vers et quelles type de protections aurons-nous à disposition le cas échéant.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Avec BootCamp, pas besoin, un CD d'installation de Windows XP SP2 suffit.
> 
> @+
> iota


Ah je croyais qu'il fallait copier les drivers Mac sur le cd d'install de Windows, pardon... Ok j'ai lu la notice trop vite


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ah je croyais qu'il fallait copier les drivers Mac sur le cd d'install de Windows, pardon...


Non, BootCamp grave juste un CD avec des drivers pour Windows, mais c'est complètement indépendant du CD d'installation de Windows.

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

MDR !!!!

La citation du jour :
« On apprend à linstant le suicide de la puce Intel. Dans sa dernière vidéo, on apprenait quelle était enfin sortie des profondeurs de lennui et sexprimait maintenant pleinement sur un Mac. Elle naurait pas supporté le choc de la nouvelle de larrivée de Windows sur Mac et se serait suicidée par overdose de méga Flops. RIP »

DarkOrange sur les forums
Avril 2006


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai lu les 30 pages :rateau: et +10 aux arguments pour win en option sur mac, et l'on atteint les 600 posts en 2 jours... 

J'ai reçu mon G5 lundi et je l'avais posé sur la table de séjour pendant que je préparais le bureau pour son install, sur ce mes beaux parents qui sont en vacances débarquent et voient la bête, mon bopopa dit whaoo il est beau ! (c'est un utilisateur PC Dell), belle maman dit mais elle est où la tour... On a dit y'en a pas, mon beau-père connaissait le G5, elle à cru que l'on se moquait d'elle, c'est une fois branché qu'elle à réalisé.

Alors si, j'ai tout lu le post et pas tout retenu, heureusement car y'a des anneries de dites, je crois que ce soir il y aura un futur switcheur à la maison, mais je lui conseillerais quand même d'attendre Leopard. Maintenant quant à l'utilisation de windows, perso c'est juste pour tester des sites en dévellopement et j'utilises Virtual PC pour depuis pas mal d'années, c'est pour cela que j'ai pris le G5 pas Intel et même cette annonce ne me le fait pas regretter. C'est une formidable aubaine pour les switchers indécis, bravo à Apple


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> MDR !!!!
> 
> La citation du jour :
> « On apprend à linstant le suicide de la puce Intel. Dans sa dernière vidéo, on apprenait quelle était enfin sortie des profondeurs de lennui et sexprimait maintenant pleinement sur un Mac. Elle naurait pas supporté le choc de la nouvelle de larrivée de Windows sur Mac et se serait suicidée par overdose de méga Flops. RIP »
> ...



Merci 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà on y vient, refuser windoz sur un mac sera considéré comme un obscurantisme, tu apportes de l'eau à mon moulin.




Non, mais il serait bien que tu comprennes que parfois tu as besoin d'UNE appli PC et qu'avoir un PC juste pour ça c'est chiant.
enfion, bref, j'arrête de discuter avec toi. A croire que tu ne bosses pas dans la vraie vie...


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.




un coup de boule a Sydney Bristow de ta part!!!  c'est fait


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

ça va etre sympa de lancer windaube&#8482; tous les 15 jours juste pour tester un site sous IE6.

redemarrer, fraire les mise à jour antivirus, les màj windaube&#8482;, bref, 3 heures à chaques fois pour verifier que le site qu'on vient de faire ne degueule pas partout&#8230;

je crois que je vais continuer à utiliser ma vielle methode qui consiste à pourir mes potes sous PC (y degueule pas partout ce site&#8230; non ?, on va boire un coup alors


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

Esperons que les prix de l'occasion vont baisser avec l'arrivé de boot cam!!!!! j'ai trouvé dans les petites annonce un imac G3 DV 350 euro, moi je dis y'en a qui ont fumé  a ce prix autant rajouter 200 euro et on a un mini core solo avec win bootable dessus 

D'ailleurs je sens que le nombre de copie de win va augmenté de maniere exponentielle


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais il serait bien que tu comprennes que parfois tu as besoin d'UNE appli PC et qu'avoir un PC juste pour ça c'est chiant.
> enfion, bref, j'arrête de discuter avec toi. A croire que tu ne bosses pas dans la vraie vie...




J'ai jamais été confronté à ce cas de figure en effet, j'ai toujours réussi à esquiver, *et pour ça je le répète, tant mieux pour vous, pour nous, de pouvoir booter sous XP pour pouvoir utiliser l'application pourrie que l'ingé daubé à créé pour l'entreprise dans laquelle on taff, c'est un vrai plus ok, les autres cas de figure aussi*

Il est pas là le soucis, je suis pas en train de nier les avantages, tu réduis mon propos et le déforme.

Mais bref, j'ai déjà tout dit, je ne vais pas me répéter une fois de plus.


----------



## mrfusion (6 Avril 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> ON va pas revenir sur cette question mante fois rabachée. C'ets vrai.. un pc sous windows fonctionne très bien et n'est pas envahi par les virus si "tout ce que tu as dit". Le problème viens justement du SI. Il faut rester réaliste.. les virus sur PC sont une réalité et les Machines non infestées sont le privilège des vrais connaisseurs qui savent bien protèger leurs machine et ne pas avoir de comportements à risque. Un de mes collègues qui bosse sur sa machine et qui n'est pas non plus manchot dessus à une douzaine de virus qui transtient par sa machine tous les jours... il sont pour la plupart neutralisés, mais il a quand même du formater il y a deux jours...
> 
> Maintenant, je veux bien voir comment réagira un mac si des virus veinnent en masse le poluer si se spart de marché deviennent allèchantes pour les pirates. La question est de savoir si cette ouverture nouvelle avec Boot camp ne vas pas attirer les vers et quelles type de protections aurons-nous à disposition le cas échéant.



Il est sûr que tôt ou tard OS X sera la cible des virus et autres spywares. Maintenant la base de ce système fait que même s'il est touché, il n'y en aura pas autant que sur windows. Donc c'est toujours un plus pour OS X.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ça va etre sympa de lancer windaube tous les 15 jours juste pour tester un site sous IE6.
> 
> redemarrer, fraire les mise à jour antivirus, les màj windaube, bref, 3 heures à chaques fois pour verifier que le site qu'on vient de faire ne degueule pas partout
> 
> je crois que je vais continuer à utiliser ma vielle methode qui consiste à pourir mes potes sous PC (y degueule pas partout ce site non ?, on va boire un coup alors




YEAH !


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

le logo de bootcamp est un plagia de celui de Lessieur...  met de l'huile !


----------



## mrfusion (6 Avril 2006)

C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le logo de bootcamp est un plagia de celui de Lessieur...  met de l'huile !


vbubule : vous devriez blahbah&#8230; avant de&#8230;à ficelle qui fait de très jolis saltos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car *si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé*, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )



Mouahahah! 

Avec des si, avec des si, on baiserait des canons toute la journée plutôt que d'en boire!


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )


 plus performant c'est possible, plus stable on ne peut que le souhaiter (pour le bien de l'humanité, pas le journal, le concept mystique), plus securisé, même si c'etait le cas, la part de marché de Windaube&#8482; continuerait à l'exposer davantage.  

Ce qui est presque sur, c'est qu'il sera moins intuitif, vu qu'ils n'ont tjrs pas racheté Next :rateau:


----------



## mrfusion (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahah!
> 
> Avec des si, avec des si, on baiserait des canons toute la journée plutôt que d'en boire!



Méfie toi Microsoft a quand même retenue certaines leçons et Vista pourrait bien en surprendre plus d'un...
Surtout que y'a quelques mois ça faisait rire tout le monde quand on entendait parler des rumeurs sur le passage à Intel...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )


En tout cas Vista plus stable, en ce moment, ils sont mal barrés chez Krosoft, avec leur repport en 2007. Tu vas voir qu'en juillet, ils vont annoncer, repport de la sortie de Vista au début du deuxième semestre 2007 (cause: encore instable)


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi Microsoft a quand même retenue certaines leçons et Vista pourrait bien en surprendre plus d'un...
> Surtout que y'a quelques mois ça faisait rire tout le monde quand on entendait parler des rumeurs sur le passage à Intel...


Avec ou sans passage à Intel, avec ou sans BootCamp, si Vista est génial cela réduira de toute façon les switchs sur Mac. C'est une évidence.

Donc rien de changé. Cela dit Vista commence à se préciser et il ne devrait pas être révolutionnaire... Et de l'avis même d'un certains pro-Windows qui suit son actualité (et test toutes les betas), mais qui a aussi un Mac qui lui permet de comparer, il devrait être globalement du niveau d'un Tiger actuel.

Mais tu as raison tout le challenge d'Apple est de garder une longueur d'avance, et je pense que les gens chez Apple en sont pleinement conscience (ils en sont pas c*ns jusqu'à nouvel ordre) et oeuvrent à ce que Leopard (et suivants) conservent cette longueur d'avance (même par rapport à Vista).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )



Bien sûr. Et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier.     

PS : pour le feu nucléaire, je peux pas : j'ai pas la valise avec les codes.


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un gros risque pris par Apple car si Vista se montre plus performant, plus stable et plus sécurisé, on pourrait penser qu'OS X se marginalise de plus en plus et qu'Apple ne soit plus qu'un assembleur de luxe(c'est juste une hypothèse, ne déchainez pas sur moi le feu nucléaire )


Tant mieux si Vista est génial, ça obligera Apple à sortir un OS encore mieux :love: 

@+
iota


----------



## mrfusion (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux si Vista est génial, ça obligera Apple à sortir un OS encore mieux :love:
> 
> @+
> iota



Microsoft va refaire son retard avec Vista...Puis le perdra aussitôt...A moins qu'il optent pour la politique d'Apple mais c'est très peu probable...


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

mrfusion a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft va refaire son retard avec Vista...Puis le perdra aussitôt...A moins qu'il optent pour la politique d'Apple mais c'est très peu probable...




see and wait...  Apple a changé de bord, pourquoi pas Microsoft


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

En plus, BootCamp supporte Vista (???) 

@+
iota


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (6 Avril 2006)

Enfin surtout chez moi Crosoft ils vont perdre des sous.

Entre VPC qui est obligatoire pour nous en entreprise, et que l'on paye (si si il y a des gens qui achètent leurs logiciels) et l'édition seule de XP prof, c'est plus de 200 Euros de moins pour crosoft par poste.

Merci Apple. 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> see and wait...  Apple a changé de bord, pourquoi pas Microsoft




Parce que M$ a choisi la compatibilité de vista avec les anciennes générations de win...alors que os 9 et os X n'ont plus rien a voir! 
win vista porte un lourd fardeau qui le handicape beaucoup alors que tiger non


----------



## jseb1504 (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous, moi j'ai installé tout comme il faut sur tiger, mais lorsque j'install windows, j'arrive à la première page ou il faut faire un choix, en clair tappez entrer pour installer, mais le clavier ne fonctionne plus... Je ne sais pas si mon Windows XP est un SP1 ou 2, cela voudrai t il dire que c'est un SP1?? Avec un SP1 on arrive à cette fenetre, ou sa marche vraiment pas du tout ??

qq1 a une idée ??

au tre problème, je n'arrive plus a booter sur DD, ya t il une touche spéciale pour booter sur DD??
Car n'arrive pas non plus à enlever le CD, le clavier de fonctionnant plus ...


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

Si tu utilises un clavier Bluetooth c'est normal, l'installateur de Windows ne supporte que les claviers filaire.

@+
iota


----------



## jseb1504 (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si tu utilises un clavier Bluetooth c'est normal, l'installateur de Windows ne supporte que les claviers filaire.
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci, non j'ai un macbook pro, c'est son clavier qui ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais été confronté à ce cas de figure en effet, j'ai toujours réussi à esquiver, *et pour ça je le répète, tant mieux pour vous, pour nous, de pouvoir booter sous XP pour pouvoir utiliser l'application pourrie que l'ingé daubé à créé pour l'entreprise dans laquelle on taff, c'est un vrai plus ok, les autres cas de figure aussi*
> 
> Il est pas là le soucis, je suis pas en train de nier les avantages, tu réduis mon propos et le déforme.
> 
> Mais bref, j'ai déjà tout dit, je ne vais pas me répéter une fois de plus.


Je te le dis moi, bientôt dans la press, on ne lire plus, les noms "Mac" ou "MacTel", mais *"WinMacTel"*. C'est pas très beau comme nom, mais avec Apple, faut s'habituer, après tout, Mac book Pro, ça sonne pas très bien non plus..


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (6 Avril 2006)

32 pages en 24 h
28 pages chez Macbidouille

C'est pas une révolution mais ça y ressemble. Coup de pub de génie.

Plus personne ne demande où il est le ibook et l'ordinateur anniversaire  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## desertea (6 Avril 2006)

Je pense qu'il n'y a rien de si dramatique que ça dans cette annonce. (l'avenir nous le dira)
De plus pour les nouveaux switcheurs cela apporte un plus "psychologique". Ils veulent passer sur Mac mais n'osent pas, on ne sait jamais ???

Aujourd'hui quoi qu'il arrive ils pouront retomber sur leurs pattes et installer Windows. Je ne pense pas que cette install soit systématique.

Pour ma part, pas de Windows sur mon Mac, OSX me convient, pour un pote qui va bientôt swicher, lui, le fait de pouvoir installer Windows est une sécurité, mais il n'envisage pas de le faire. (au cas ou ??)

Le fait, de savoir que c'est possible (quelque soit le domaine) rassure. Je sais qu'installer Windows sur mon mac est possible, cool !!! Pourtant je ne l'installerai pas (du moins dans l'immédiat !! lol)  

Un VPC amélioré rien de plus ....Si la nouvelle d'un VPC 12 était tombée annonçant des perfs de folies, similaires à un Desktop Dell, cela aurait-il fait autant de bruit ?
Je ne pense pas, au contraire.

Restez zen .....   

Si point négatif il y a, c'est le "risque" de voir les parts de marché d'Apple augmenter de façon significatives, et de voir les problèmes de virus et autre débarquer. Cependant du côté de la pomme, comme toute entreprise, l'expension est une question de survie !!!


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

jseb1504 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, non j'ai un macbook pro, c'est son clavier qui ne fonctionne pas ...


Ah, c'est étrange...
Si tu as la possibilité, essaies de brancher un clavier sur le MacBook Pro.

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est étrange...
> Si tu as la possibilité, essaies de brancher un clavier sur *l'iBook.
> *
> @+
> iota



C'est un MBP :rateau:


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est un MBP :rateau:


Hum, oui, quoi ???   

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il n'y a rien de si dramatique que ça dans cette annonce. (l'avenir nous le dira)
> De plus pour les nouveaux switcheurs cela apporte un plus "psychologique". Ils veulent passer sur Mac mais n'osent pas, on ne sait jamais ???
> 
> Aujourd'hui quoi qu'il arrive ils pouront retomber sur leurs pattes et installer Windows. Je ne pense pas que cette install soit systématique.
> ...




"l'expension est une question de survie !!!"... alors là pas du tout d'accord...:mouais: 
Apple n'a pas fait celà juste pour survivre...


----------



## Original-VLM (6 Avril 2006)

Je ne me suis pas tapé les 32 Précédentes page (disoulaÿ) mais quelqu'un a t'il fait tourner certains jeux récents, pour voir un peu les perfs?

Pas tapé si ça a déja été dit, mais je suis au boulot et le rouge du forum est pas super discret


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Cependant du côté de la pomme, comme toute entreprise, l'expension est une question de survie !!!




non pas vraiment , plutot augmenter les profits, plaire aux actionnaires et grossir permet de se prémunir des OPA hostile quoi que ça a tendance a rendre l'entreprise encore plus allechante :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis pas tapé les 32 Précédentes page (disoulaÿ) mais quelqu'un a t'il fait tourner certains jeux récents, pour voir un peu les perfs?
> 
> Pas tapé si ça a déja été dit, mais je suis au boulot et le rouge du forum est pas super discret


Passe au blanc et fait une recherche avec les outils de la discussion


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> "l'expension est une question de survie !!!"... alors là pas du tout d'accord...:mouais:
> Apple n'a pas fait celà juste pour survivre...



Justement ils en ont peut etre marre de ne faire que "survivre" and starting to **** back


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Justement ils en ont peut etre marre de ne faire que "survivre" and starting to **** back



+1

d'accord, mais pas "survivre"   mais oui il fallait aller de l'avant pour faire encore plus grandire notre belle pomme bien juteuse 

je me suis fait avoir avec ton fake de "Citer".. bien joué


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

C'est ringue boot camp, y a un collègue qui installe fedora après avoir installé xp avec le soft de parallel, il est scié


----------



## desertea (6 Avril 2006)

Je ne dis pas qu'Apple a fait ça pour survivre.
Je dis qu'une entreprise quelqu'elle soit, doit sa survie à son expension (masse critique).
Cette annonce contribue (à une échelle que je n'ai pas quantifiée) peut être (l'avenir nous le dira), à une augmentation future des parts de marché d'Apple.

Attention à ne pas déformer les propos.  

De plus, c'est mon avis et tu as le droit de ne pas être d'accord.


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas qu'Apple a fait ça pour survivre.
> Je dis qu'une entreprise quelqu'elle soit, doit sa survie à son expension (masse critique).
> Cette annonce contribue (à une échelle que je n'ai pas quantifiée) peut être (l'avenir nous le dire), à une augmentation future des parts de marché d'Apple.
> 
> ...




+1 , mais j'ai pas déformé...


----------



## desertea (6 Avril 2006)

Un chouia !!!


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ringue boot camp, y a un collègue qui installe fedora après avoir installé xp avec le soft de parallel, il est scié


Niveau perf, ça donne quoi ?

@+
iota


----------



## kit (6 Avril 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis pas tapé les 32 Précédentes page (disoulaÿ) mais quelqu'un a t'il fait tourner certains jeux récents, pour voir un peu les perfs?
> 
> Pas tapé si ça a déja été dit, mais je suis au boulot et le rouge du forum est pas super discret



http://www.push-start.com/bb/viewtopic.php?pid=3866#p3866

Half-Life 2 marche fichtrement bien.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis pas tapé les 32 Précédentes page (disoulaÿ) mais quelqu'un a t'il fait tourner certains jeux récents, pour voir un peu les perfs?
> 
> Pas tapé si ça a déja été dit, mais je suis au boulot et le rouge du forum est pas super discret


Voilà un test de deux jeux qu'un utilisateur de macgé a testé. C'est le seul test je pense sur ces 33 pages.


----------



## kit (6 Avril 2006)

Le lien direct pour la vidéo de Half-Life 2 : http://www.cabel.name/2006/04/boot-camp-first-look-half-life-2-video.html


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> http://www.push-start.com/bb/viewtopic.php?pid=3866#p3866
> 
> Half-Life 2 marche fichtrement bien.




sont graves les admins de ce forum...:mouais:


----------



## kit (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> sont graves les admins de ce forum...:mouais:



Oh c'est fini la provoc' !


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> Le lien direct pour la vidéo de Half-Life 2 : http://www.cabel.name/2006/04/boot-camp-first-look-half-life-2-video.html




J'ai l'impression qu'on entend les ventilos a fond


----------



## Hades88 (6 Avril 2006)

3D sudio Max 7 sur un mac, qui l'eu cru


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> "l'expension est une question de survie !!!"... alors là pas du tout d'accord...:mouais:
> Apple n'a pas fait celà juste pour survivre...




Et économiquement parlant c'est faux aussi.


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Ben voilà, je pars en réunion et vous en profitez lachement pour passer la barre des 600 posts dans mon dos :rose:


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

A titre d'info, pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai installé Far Cry et... Il fonctionne du feu de dieu !!!! MAGNIFIQUE... Moi j'dis qu'on devrait de réjouir de pouvoir installer 2 OS sur la meme machine et qui plus est sur une machine frappée de la pomme  Je pens qu'apple avait bel et bien l'itention de porter Windows sur leur machine, indéniablement on peut aussi dire qu'il y a une aspiration à la finance là dessous... Mais bon... depuis le temps que certains mac user souhaités s'tapé des réseaux ac leur potes PCistes... Vous imaginez les gamers ? Vous arrivez tranquille dans une tite soirée réseau ou il n'y a que des PC et vous installé votre MacBook Pro (pour mon cas, au fait ma config > MBP 1,83ghz de base sans option, n'attend plus qu'ue tite barrette de 1Go de Ram) Vous imaginez la tête de vos potes ? Mdr... 
En plus vu les performances de Windows sur nos chers mac je pense que les professionnels qui ont besoin d'un mac et d'un pc (et oui ça arrive) ou de ceux qui hésitaient jusqu'à maintenant à switché Mac n'hésiteront plus !!!!
Maintenant comme toujours certaines personnes critiquent... (C'est normal moi aussi je critique... enfin bref...) Mais je suis sur que ces persones sont déjà entrain d'installé Windows  Mais bon n'oublions pas que Mac OS X est le best !!!! Alors On évite de booté par défaut sous Windaube XP (Depuis hier soir j'ai déjà eu 1 virus, 7 Spywares et 1 erreur fatale... Ca faisait longtemps... Mdr) !!!


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> (Depuis hier soir j'ai déjà eu 1 virus, 7 Spywares et 1 erreur fatale... Ca faisait longtemps... Mdr) !!!


Eh non...
Porter Windows sur un Mac ne rends pas Windows meilleur.  

Ni le Mac moins bon d'ailleurs


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, je pars en réunion et vous en profitez lachement pour passer la barre des 600 posts dans mon dos :rose:




Ah oui tu as bronzé je trouve


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est fini la provoc' !


c'est vrai, fermons ce sujet !


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

Ah oui un petit point suppl... Windows ac souris MonoBouton et bien  c'est misère !!!!!!!! Si qqn a une petite solution (genre un petit raccourci clavier combiné à un clic ou je serai condamné à acheter une autre souris...) de plus meme probleme pour l' "@", j'ai du la copier à partir de la table des caractères... dc pareil si qqn a une soluce... Ou meme chose je me racheterai un ti clavier de merde compatible Windaube....


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis sur que ces persones sont déjà entrain d'installé Windows



Oui c'est vrai mais il ne veut pas de mon vieux PM G4 1ghz alors c'est pour ça que je dis que c'est NUL !


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui un petit point suppl... Windows ac souris MonoBouton et bien  c'est misère !!!!!!!! Si qqn a une petite solution (genre un petit raccourci clavier combiné à un clic ou je serai condamné à acheter une autre souris...) de plus meme probleme pour l' "@", j'ai du la copier à partir de la table des caractères... dc pareil si qqn a une soluce... Ou meme chose je me racheterai un ti clavier de merde compatible Windaube....



Pour la souris:
http://www.geocities.com/pronto4u/applemouse.html
http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...
> Porter Windows sur un Mac ne rends pas Windows meilleur.
> 
> Ni le Mac moins bon d'ailleurs



Alors là tout à fait d'accord ac toi... 
Mon mac reste "MON" Mac  Il est tjs aussi beau, aussi puissant, et là je peux enfin lui rajouter ... "POLYVALENT" Je pense que le MBP avec (et déjà même sans) merite bien la dénomination de "Portbale le plus performant du marché !"


----------



## macdeck (6 Avril 2006)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, Windows ne voit pas le disque MacOs donc pas de craintes d'interaction dans ce sens.
> Par contre MacOs voit la partition WinXP.



je pense que c'est ok pour une partition WinXP en FAT32 
mais une partition en NTFS ? lecture et écriture ?  ?


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un test de deux jeux qu'un utilisateur de macgé a testé. C'est le seul test je pense sur ces 33 pages.





et sur un mac mini ca tourne aussi..? si quelqu'un est au jus.. ca m'interrese   pour counter


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> http://www.geocities.com/pronto4u/applemouse.html



:rose: Bin ca c'est vraiment z'entil de ta part...  Merki !!!!


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> Le lien direct pour la vidéo de Half-Life 2 : http://www.cabel.name/2006/04/boot-camp-first-look-half-life-2-video.html




c est bizar quand meme il faut un temps d'adaptation... mais ca tourne bien mais sur un mini ca va etre autre chose


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui un petit point suppl... Windows ac souris MonoBouton et bien  c'est misère !!!!!!!! Si qqn a une petite solution (genre un petit raccourci clavier combiné à un clic ou je serai condamné à acheter une autre souris...) de plus meme probleme pour l' "@", j'ai du la copier à partir de la table des caractères... dc pareil si qqn a une soluce... Ou meme chose je me racheterai un ti clavier de merde compatible Windaube....


Ctrl + clique


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Bin ca c'est vraiment z'entil de ta part...  Merki !!!!


De rien, et pour le clavier, fait ton layout à toi et partage le fichier de layout pour ceux que ca peut interesser:
http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx

Ou avec ce soft: http://www.randyrants.com/sharpkeys/

Un petit article sur la question: http://www.tipmonkies.com/2005/08/05/apple-keyboards-working-in-xp


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Salut,
moi ce qui me surprends le plus, c'est qu'à en croire les benchs qui ont été fait, windows Xp est plus rapide que OS X sur un mac.
voir ici par exemple.

d'où mon interrogation: est ce que cela signifierait qu'apple ne fournit pas un système d'exploitation totalement optimisé pour ces propres ordinateur.
je suis vraiment perplexe là.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> moi ce qui me surprends le plus, c'est qu'à en croire les benchs qui ont été fait, windows Xp est plus rapide que OS X sur un mac.
> voir ici par exemple.
> 
> ...



Précision: Plus rapide sur UNE application!!! Donc rien ne dit qu'il l'est pour toute... Et rien ne dit que ca vient de l'OS.


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> moi ce qui me surprends le plus, c'est qu'à en croire les benchs qui ont été fait, windows Xp est plus rapide que OS X sur un mac.
> voir ici par exemple.
> 
> ...




ca fait des années que microsoft developpe pour intel... donc normal...  
alors que celà fait moins d'un ans pour Apple, la chose sera bien le contraire des que jaguar sera là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Je m'imagine planifiant les achats d'une entreprise de graphise aujourd'hui.
- Des Powermac G5 ? Oui mais ils ne seront plus commercialisés en aout et la fin du surrort est déjà programmé.
- Des imac wintel ? Oui mais sous os X les logiciels de sont pas en natif, il faut attendre une mise à jour ou utiliser les soft sous windows ?
- Des wintels ? Tous les logiciels de graphisment tournent,dans leur dernière version, la compatibilité ascendante est assurée, La plupart des RIP tournent sous windows, autant diminuer le nombre des machines. De plus, en ciblant sur les éléments de config dont je n'ai pas besoin, le constructeur PC me propose des meilleurs prix...
Moi je dit que c'est tout vu, et que la tendance au backswitch dans l'édition ne va pas s'inverser, alors que c'était l'âme du mac.
Et roberto est sûrement en traint de dessiner un épisode où son héros fait tourner windows, tout change..


----------



## manustyle (6 Avril 2006)

Merde ou ils ont foutu le cd de Windows XP


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tu as bronzé je trouve



oulalah... je viens seulement de la comprendre...


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ca fait des années que microsoft developpe pour intel... donc normal...
> alors que celà fait moins d'un ans pour Apple, la chose sera bien le contraire des que jaguar sera là


  
Back to the future !!!!


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Merde ou ils ont foutu le cd de Windows XP



On me l'a toujours dit, la force du mac, c'est le désign...


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (6 Avril 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Merde ou ils ont foutu le cd de Windows XP


...C'est ça boot camp?!!!
Je vais me la télécharger illico...:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

Bof pas tres jolie la "boot cam"


----------



## trevise (6 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Bof pas tres jolie la "boot cam"



Si tu n'aimes pas, n'en dégoutte pas les autres


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> A titre d'info, pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai installé Far Cry et... Il fonctionne du feu de dieu !!!! MAGNIFIQUE...



Des photos de FarCry !!!

Sinon pour ton Windows, je te conseille les mise a jour de Windows et l'antivirus Avast qui est aussi léger qu'efficace et gratuit


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2006)

Au fait et vpc en UB c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait et vpc en UB c'est pour quand ?


Si tu es impatient, y'a déjà Parallels: Parallels for Mac


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Des photos de FarCry !!!
> 
> Sinon pour ton Windows, je te conseille les mise a jour de Windows et l'antivirus Avast qui est aussi léger qu'efficace et gratuit


Ok juste un ti n'instan.. la je suis repassé sous windobe.. je te fais ca de suite... juste un petit moment...


----------



## Alex6 (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai déjà eu de nombreux petits écrans bleu d'erreur fatale. Cela est certainement du à des conflits matériels (bien que les drivers mac soient installés)


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Ok juste un ti n'instan.. la je suis repassé sous windobe.. je te fais ca de suite... juste un petit moment...



 merci


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Vu que linux tourne avec boot camp, qui essaie Solaris ?


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> merci


 
Attends un ti moment car je n'ai pas de touche impr ecran mdr... je D/L une application pr modifier le clavier... PATIENCE !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

est ce que vous pensez que l'on va pouvoir installer boot camp sur les futur Macbook pro 12 ou 13' et utiliser l'écran d'un Imac G5 20' lorsque l'on est à la maison...

Par ce que cette histoire de partager Windows et OSX me sauverait la vie professionnellement!!!!!!! plus besoin de me farcir un portable uniquement sous Windows dont j'ai impérativement besoin pour faire tourner mon logiciel pro.


----------



## macdeck (6 Avril 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> http://www.push-start.com/bb/viewtopic.php?pid=3866#p3866
> 
> Half-Life 2 marche fichtrement bien.



très bonne nouvelle !

et bien finalement, en une semaine, je serais passé de 3 ordi à 1 seul : mon macbook pro

j'avais pris au départ un mac mini (pour MacOS) que j'ai échangé par un macbook pro (pour virer en plus mon pc dell portable) et là avec bootcamp, je me débarasse de mon pc desktop pour les jeux Valve (AMD3500+ GF6600) vu que je peux tout faire sur le macbook now


----------



## dvd (6 Avril 2006)

ben si c'est a processeur intel normalement les futurs produits apple supporteront "fout le camp"


----------



## Alex6 (6 Avril 2006)

Je viens de m'apercevoir de quelque chose qui n'arrivait pas auparavant. Lorsque j'enregistre un document sur le bureau (côté mac os, depuis mac os), celui-ci n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Il faut que je reboot pour voir apparaître le doc.
Des personnes ont rencontré le même problème?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> est ce que vous pensez que l'on va pouvoir installer boot camp sur les futur Macbook pro 12 ou 13' et utiliser l'écran d'un Imac G5 20' lorsque l'on est à la maison...
> 
> Par ce que cette histoire de partager Windows et OSX me sauverait la vie professionnellement!!!!!!! plus besoin de me farcir un portable uniquement sous Windows dont j'ai impérativement besoin pour faire tourner mon logiciel pro.



Oui pour le macbook, non pour l'écran du iMac G5.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir de quelque chose qui n'arrivait pas auparavant. Lorsque j'enregistre un document sur le bureau (côté mac os, depuis mac os), celui-ci n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Il faut que je reboot pour voir apparaître le doc.
> Des personnes ont rencontré le même problème?



Quand tu dis que ca n'arrivait pas avant c'était sous 10.4.5 ou 10.4.6?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai trouvé mieux que le dual-boot : le dual-broute !


----------



## Alex6 (6 Avril 2006)

Avant bootcamp je pense. En tout cas je n'avais jamais remarqué le problème avant et 10.4.6 avait déjà eu le temps de tourner un peu avant bootcamp donc je pense que je m'en serai aperçu


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait et vpc en UB c'est pour quand ?


waouh, on a passé une vitesse là


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vu que linux tourne avec boot camp, qui essaie Solaris ?


Ah... on peut installer Linux aussi avec BootCamp :love:
Il gère un "triple-boot", et laisse le choix entre les 3 OS au démarrage ?

@+
iota


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Avant bootcamp je pense. En tout cas je n'avais jamais remarqué le problème avant et 10.4.6 avait déjà eu le temps de tourner un peu avant bootcamp donc je pense que je m'en serai aperçu


 :affraid: c'est un virus :affraid:  




serieusement, je pense que tu aurais plus de reponses pertinantes en posant ta question dans osX


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

On a enfin trouver l'utilité de ce logo sur mac


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ah... on peut installer Linux aussi avec BootCamp :love:
> Il gère un "triple-boot", et laisse le choix entre les 3 OS au démarrage ?
> 
> @+
> iota


Ouaip !


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !


Cool 

Merci pour l'info 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2006)

n'empeche que les mecs qui bossent sur vpc vont devoir trouver un autre boulot, heureusement que c'est ms qui a racheté la boite


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !



Le MacIntel est devenu la plate-forme universelle.


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le MacIntel est devenu la plate-forme universel.


Ce qui est plutot une bonne chose  
Esperont que Bootcamp ne signe pas l'arret de mort des softs Macs.


----------



## fpaul01 (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous
je viens de tester l installation de Boot Camp sur mon macbook pro
j ai creer une partition de 20 Go pour XP
cela marche

mais par contre je n arrive pas a lire le CD de driver mac   :hein:

si quelqu un a une solution , elle est la bien venue


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le MacIntel est devenu la plate-forme universel.



Question stratégie industrielle, çà reste à voir quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est plutot une bonne chose



Oui je suis bien de ton avis.  



			
				maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Esperont que Bootcamp ne signe pas l'arret de mort des softs Macs.



Pour les logiciels je ne me fait pas trop de souci. Ils se vendent bien donc y a pas de raison qu'ils disparaissent, idem pour les gratuit qui eux sont fait par des passionner de l'OS X. Par contre les jeux sur Mac... là je crois que c'est cuit.


----------



## snail (6 Avril 2006)

Lu dans le mag "vous et votre Mac" de ce mois-ci
"Windows sur Mactel, ce n'est pas pour demain"  
....J'adore.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Question stratégie industrielle, çà reste à voir quand même.



Oui, mais on ne peux pas dire que l'annonce soit passer inaperçue. C'est de la publicité gratuite, ceux qui voulaient switcher mais qui était intimidé ne le seront plus. Quant aux autres, ils assurent une compatibilité avec tout les logiciels possibles et imaginables...je trouve que c'est pas mal comme façon de ce démarquer.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Avril 2006)

(La nouvelle et la démonstration sont passées au téléjournal ce soir!)


----------



## gilol (6 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

 J'ai installer XP hier soir sans aucun soucis sur une partition de 30Go en Fat32. Cet après-midi j'ai voulu installer un vieux jeu Toca Race Driver 2. L'install c'est bien passé mais au moment de lancer le jeu, ça redemarre???  Je ne comprend pas trop d'ou viend le problème.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

Et bien, la télé belge, RTBF vient de montré un sujet en jt de +- 5 minutes sur Boot Camp.  
On a rarement parlé autant de mac à la télé. (il y a quelques semaines c'était pour les podcasting des radios de la rtbf avec le soutient d'Apple.)


----------



## Piewhy (6 Avril 2006)

idem sur RTL-TVI la chaine concurente...


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

Voilà les Photos de FarCry sur mon MBP  ... J'ai du rogner un peu les photos car pr uploader sur MacGé le fichier doit faire 195,3 ko... Tout les details à fond, par contre ca rame un peu mais bon c'est du à mes pauvres 512 de RAM... Mais bon .. Vendredi pb réglé >> La barrette d'un giga arrive 

Pour ceux qui galere comme moi avec leur clavier essayé "SharpKeys 2" Ca fonctionne assez bien... Vous trouverai le lien sur ce topic qq pages auparavant... Merci pour l'expediteur du lien, qui a été assez cool pour me filer ce lien.. Merci encore !!!


----------



## mog (6 Avril 2006)

Bon sujet de la TSR ce soir au Téléjournal.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais on ne peux pas dire que l'annonce soit passer inaperçue. C'est de la publicité gratuite, ceux qui voulaient switcher mais qui était intimidé ne le seront plus. Quant aux autres, ils assurent une compatibilité avec tout les logiciels possibles et imaginables...je trouve que c'est pas mal comme façon de ce démarquer.



Objectivement, je suis d'accord. Mais derrière tout çà, une fois de plus se repose l'éternelle question du * métier* d'Apple : fabricant (ou plutôt assembleur) d'ordinateurs ou producteur de logiciels ? 
Pour l'instant la Pomme joue semble-t-il avec finesse de sa double fonction historique. En mettant Windows sur ses machines, il renforce l'attractivité commerciale celles-ci. Et il fait la démarche en miroir en permettant de faire tourner son OS sur des PC, renforçant l'attractivité commerciale de ses logiciels. Cela peut le renforcer doublement ou... le "diluer" doublement dans l'espace de son concurrent historique. L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Avril 2006)

Pour donner raison à notre fameux hobbit...
Cet aprè§s midi, un confrère allergique au mac m'annonce qu'il va swticher prochainement : "Tu comprends, je bosserai sous OSX et je joue sous windows".
On va peut être en attirer, du monde, mais:
- les gamers adorent changer leur carte graphique régulièrement, Apple leur sortira t'elle une tour "PC style" rien que pour eux ?
- a terme, les macs peuvent devenir des machines universelles capables de faire tourner 100 % des OS, mais ceci signe la fin de notre communauté.
- Si l'on n'est pas apple, pourquoi continuer, à terme, à faire des softs pour mac ?
- Du moment qu'office windows va tourner (non, tourne, je ne m'y ferais jamais, l'abomination est arrivée...) sur les macs, pourquoi se fatiguer à sortir office pour mac ? Quelle est exactement la rédaction de l'accord MS/Apple sur la fourniture d'office, mentionne t'il macOS ou macintosh ? Redmont, start your lawyers ! (d'autant plus que les possibilité d'assimiler MS à un trust augmente...)
- Redmond va t'elle se géner pour porposer rapidement office windows + windows "mac edition" en bundle, histoire de phagociter inexorablement les 3 % qui échappaient à son emprise ?

Si globalement je suis triste, je reste curieux de voir la suite....


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

une petite video avec la solution de virtualisation


Billou ne va plus vendre beaucoup de boite de VPC...


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> - les gamers adorent changer leur carte graphique régulièrement, Apple leur sortira t'elle une tour "PC style" rien que pour eux ?



Tout les gamers ne sont pas multi-millionnaires  loin de là



			
				DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> - a terme, les macs peuvent devenir des machines universelles capables de faire tourner 100 % des OS, mais ceci signe la fin de notre communauté.



Et pourquoi cela ?

pour le reste j ai pas de boule de cristal...


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> une petite video avec la solution de virtualisation


C'est toi qui a fait la vidéo ?
Si oui, ça donne quoi niveau performance ?

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui a fait la vidéo ?
> Si oui, ça donne quoi niveau performance ?
> 
> @+
> iota



ca vient d'un blog, a priori vu l ecran je dirais un iMac 20" :rose:


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

j'ai pas bien compris encore la différence entre ça et virtual PC, bon ok c'est pas payant, les perfs et la gestion des périph semblent être ok, mais sinon je comprends pas la différence vraiment, ça a déjà été dit je sais mais pas évident de s'y retrouver.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

bon j'ai pas tout compris

la carte video est elle finalement geree par le mac sous windows ou pas ?

pourra t-on jouer sous windows sur un macbook pro ? exploiter completement la carte video ? (contrairement a ce qui etait encore annonce il y a X semaines)


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

si les perfs ne sont pas là!! la virtualisation n'a pas trop de sens


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas bien compris encore la différence entre ça et virtual PC, bon ok c'est pas payant, les perfs et la gestion des périph semblent être ok, mais sinon je comprends pas la différence vraiment, ça a déjà été dit je sais mais pas évident de s'y retrouver.



virtual PC "croit" voir un proc intel ,alors que la ,c'est en natif...
donc aussi rapide qu'un PC ...
c'est çà ?


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

VirtualPC fait croire à la machine Mac qu'elle est sur Intel mais doit traduire les instructions qui sont destinées au processeur etc.

La virtualisation elle tire directement parti du processeur (car directement compatible) mais crée des processus indépendants (chacun sa fenètre), partage les ressources pour garantir le fonctionnement sans conflit des différents environnements.


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas bien compris encore la différence entre ça et virtual PC, bon ok c'est pas payant, les perfs et la gestion des périph semblent être ok, mais sinon je comprends pas la différence vraiment, ça a déjà été dit je sais mais pas évident de s'y retrouver.


La virtualisation permet de ne pas faire d'émulation, l'OS est lancé dans une machine virtuelle qui a accès au matériel.
Dans le cas de Virtual PC, tu crée un ordinateur complétement ou partiellement émulé.

Le top serait une virtualisation totale, avec ce qu'on appelle un superviseur, qui est lancé avant les OS (au dessus de l'EFI).
Ce superviseur se charge de créer et gérer des machines virtuelles qui exécutent des OS différents.
Il se charge également de partager dynamiquement les ressources matérielles entre les différentes machines virtuelles.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai pas tout compris
> 
> la carte video est elle finalement geree par le mac sous windows ou pas ?
> 
> pourra t-on jouer sous windows sur un macbook pro ? exploiter completement la carte video ? (contrairement a ce qui etait encore annonce il y a X semaines)


 
une reponse siouplé ?


----------



## nemo74 (6 Avril 2006)

Récent Switcher, je vous livre mes pensées sur ce bootcamp.

Etonnamment, je n'ai pas envie de mettre XP sur mon Imac CD même pour jouer. Après 3 mois, je ne peux plus me passer de OSX Bon, il faut dire que je suis obligé de cohabiter avec windows au boulot. Mais après avoir lu tout ces messages, voici quelques réflexions sur ce que j'ai lu.

- Pas assez puissant pour les jeux la X1600. Peut-être, mais les fabricants de PC ne font pas mieux, à quelques exception. Eh oui, les fous de jeux sur PC montent eux même leur machine, et ne cesse de l'améliorer. Cela coûte cher (je sais, je reviens de ce genre de folie). Alors, je pense qu'un Imac sous XP est déjà une excellente machine par rapport à la majorité des PC de monsieur tout le monde.

- Les virus, il ne faut pas exagérer. En 10 ans de windows, j'ai jamais été infecté. Bon, il faut faire gaffe et mettre un antivirus, et un bon firewall (en trouve cela en freeware). Et surtout, utiliser OSX pour aller sur le net, et limiter cette utilisation avec XP.

- XP, c'est cher: Oui, surtout que j'ai encore une licence. Mais je ne peux pas l'utiliser, il ne s'agit pas d'un disque avec SP 2. Il est hors de question que je rachète un. Je pense que la majorité des switcher sont dans mon cas. (les disques avec SP 2 n'ont pas plus d'une année).

- Bref, je pense que cet opération va être tout bénef pour Apple. Celà laisse la porte ouverte à une utilisation de Windows, mais seul ceux qui en auront vraiment l'utilité le feront.


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> une reponse siouplé ?


Oui elle est gérée sous Windows grâce à des drivers Windows spécifique mis à disposition par Apple.
Il est tout à fait possible de jouer dans ces conditions.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> une reponse siouplé ?


Il suffit de lire les 36000 pages de sujet pour apprendre que Oui, cela semble plutôt efficace... Mais nous n'en sommes qu'à J+1 et avec une béta...


----------



## fpaul01 (6 Avril 2006)

J ai installee BOOT CAMP , sans probleme
j ai aussi maintenant XP sur mon Macbook Pro
mais je n arrive pas a relire le CD creer par BOOT CAMP 

dommage il doit contenir tous les utilitaires


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

merci pour vos reponses

j'ai en effet ete surpris par la news alors que cela faisait qq mois que je ne suivais plus l'actu mac

et la, en quoi, 2...3 jours, j'apprends que certains ont pu hacker une install de xp sur mac mais que le support video n'est que partiel et qu'ensuite, apple permet l'install


alors ca change tout pour moi, je redeviendrais un mac-owner bientot


----------



## pat266 (6 Avril 2006)

La question que je me pose est la suivante : maintenant qu'il est possible de faire tourner des logiciels windows sous mac ( grâce à bootcamp du  moins c'est ce que j'ai compris), qu'en est-il de l'utilisation  des logiciels gratuits style Openoffice , Gimp  ou Firefox ? Pour avoir la meilleure optimisation possible, vaut-il mieux utiliser la version Mac ou PC de ces logiciels ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Hum... pour l'instant votre théorie (complot devrais-je dire ????  ) fonctionne ! Sur d'autres forums intelligents que je côtoie, celui de radiohead en particulier, bah y a déjà 2 windoz user qui attendaient plus que ça pour switcher, là leur décision est prise, ils achètent un mac dès que le macbook pro est décliné en 12 (12 ?) pour l'un et l'autre un ibook intel je crois.

Après reste à savoir comment ils utiliseront OSX, de temps en temps, principalement, pas du tout... je penche gravement pour la 2e solution.


Bon je déconne pour ma 1ère phrase, j'ai jamais douté du potentiel de faire booter un mac sous windoz, je crains juste que OSX disparaisse... ah Cinébench est 2 fois plus rapide sous windoz, ah toshop aussi, flash idem, doom pareil, itunes aussi, tator, dreamweaver...


----------



## ttdi75 (6 Avril 2006)

j'ai rendu a la fnac ce jour mon tosh p100 (moins de 15j) pour acheter un macbook pro, j'ai eu pas mal de mac (autrefois..) mais j'ai une logiteque compète sur pc que je ne pouvais transposer sur mac. Depuis 17 h bootcamp est instal

Aucun pb, sous mac le disque windows est visible (pratique pour recup des doc!), sous windows tout fonctionne bien... la gestion de la souris est vraiment mini (pas de gestion évolué du trackball), la camera ne fonctionne pas et dans le dossier "gestion de perif" il y a 5/6 points d'interrogation jaune (perif non reconnu), pour le clavier c'est pas simple non plus... je pense que cela va évoluer...

Les perfs ont l'air bonne, en revanche j'ai l'impression que la batterie tiens moins que sous OSX !

Je dois dire que c'est assez impressionnant, j'ai enfin tous les avantages du mac et du pc


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

mon reve... un MBP 15 ou 14' widescreen avec windows dessus...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Pour moi Bill doit rigoler derrière ses lunettes parce que la communauté Apple s'est toujours vantée d'avoir le meilleur OS du monde et qu'elle trouvait windows plus que merdique ... et voilà que c'est la ruée généralisée vers lui avec les plus grands applaudissements
Curieux et comique à la fois non? ....  :mouais: 

Attendez encore un peu et l'inverse va arriver aussi et les switcheurs potentiels ne seront plus légion! .. 
Car au bout du compte ce sera quoi un switcheur? ... un gars qui achète un mac pour y faire tourner Windows ou un gars qui achète un PC pour y faire tourner OSX ?  

Bref un retour à la case départ assuré


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Ah ! Deux ans de forums.
J'arrive et on me dit que ma machine intel et windows est has been
J'investist dans une superbe config PPC OS X
Et voilà que le must du must pour la communauté mac est une machine intel avec Windows XP !
J'aurrais mieux fait de rien changer, alors !

Je serais arrivé en prédisant que ces forums allaient affichr des captures d'écran windows à longuer de posts, on m'aurrait pris pour un trolleur et non un switcheur !


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ah Cinébench est 2 fois plus rapide sous windoz, ah toshop aussi, flash idem, doom pareil, itunes aussi, tator, dreamweaver...


Ça va peut-être incité Apple à se sortir les doigts du *** et optimiser OpenGL sous Mac OS X 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

pat266 a dit:
			
		

> La question que je me pose est la suivante : maintenant qu'il est possible de faire tourner des logiciels windows sous mac ( grâce à bootcamp du  moins c'est ce que j'ai compris), qu'en est-il de l'utilisation  des logiciels gratuits style Openoffice , Gimp  ou Firefox ? Pour avoir la meilleure optimisation possible, vaut-il mieux utiliser la version Mac ou PC de ces logiciels ? Merci d'avance.



La version mac d'openoffice nécessite l'installation de X11 et des réglages qui tiennent sur quelques pages de notre forum... Je cois que la messe est dite, tout sera plus simple sous windows. un comble !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> mon reve... un MBP 15 ou 14' widescreen avec windows dessus...




Mais faites le taire ! :mouais: 

Là on pourra vraiment se foutre de la gueule des mac user au moins.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La version mac d'openoffice nécessite l'installation de X11 et des réglages qui tiennent sur quelques pages de notre forum... Je cois que la messe est dite, tout sera plus simple sous windows. un comble !




Euh et neo office ?


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais faites le taire ! :mouais:


Oh que oui ..... Bill doit doublement rigoler derrière ses lunettes!!


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

demain, nous installons un petit Windaube sur un iMac 17", je pense qu'on va pouvoir réconcilier pas mal de monde chez les vendeurs du rayon Micro...

moi, je m'en fous mais ce sera marrant, je fais partie des deux utilisateurs Macs du magasin... 

(signé un vendeur d'un grand magasin "culturel" très décrié sur ce forum)


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bill doit doublement rigoler derrière ses lunettes!!




- Pourquoi t'as un mac si c'est pour faire tourner merdoz ? :mouais: 
- Parce qu'il est beau :rose: 
- Ah ouai je vois...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - Pourquoi t'as un mac si c'est pour faire tourner merdoz ? :mouais:
> - Parce qu'il est beau :rose:
> - Ah ouai je vois...


Non juste parce qu'il est plus cher!!!  ...  le monde mac devient fou!


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> demain, nous installons un petit Windaube sur un iMac 17", je pense qu'on va pouvoir réconcilier pas mal de monde chez les vendeurs du rayon Micro...




- Alors on avait pas raison ? C'est quand même autre chose windoz nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

merdoz... windaube...


dire qu'il y a encore qq mois, les macusers criaient encore haut et fort la gloire du G5 en chiant toutes les critiques de la terre contre intel

et maintenant y a un proc intel dans les mac et vous en etes trop contents



au bout d'un moment il faut savoir etre un peu open les gars...


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - Pourquoi t'as un mac si c'est pour faire tourner merdoz ? :mouais:
> - Parce qu'il est beau :rose:
> - Ah ouai je vois...



Oui y'aura certainement une partie de gens qui auront ce genre de comportement.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, et je le répète, une personne qui prend un Mac parce qu'il est beau mais y fait tourner Windows est une personne qui de toute façon sans cela n'aurait jamais acheté un Mac et donc jamais pu même avoir eu l'occasion d'utiliser MacOS X.

Ce qu'il faut voir en BootCamp, en plus de l'aide au switch en douceur comme le suggère son nom (traduisez BootCamp en français pour comprendre), il permettra aussi à des gens qui n'ont jamais eu l'idée avant d'acheté un Mac et n'auraient jamais eu l'idée d'en acheter un sans cette possibilité d'installer Windows XP, de découvrir MacOS X puisqu'ils sont obligé de l'utiliser au moins un minimum pour installer BootCamp et Windows XP. 

Or il suffit souvent de quelques secondes d'utilisation pour éveillé la curiosité d'un utilisateur qui pourrait alors être amené à finalement s'interesser à MacOS X alors qu'avant il n'y aurait même jamais songé.
Et de toute façon ca fait un client pour Apple de plus quoiqu'il arrive, qu'il s'interesse ou pas à MacOS X au final.

Conclusion: C'est tout benef dans tous les cas.

Pour les sceptiques (oui j'attaque, car je ne comprends pas votre logique): Vous trouvez MacOS X si nul que ca pour penser que tous le monde, même les Mac users actuels et les gens qui veulent switcher pour avoir une alternative sérieuse à Windows, vont soudainement tous passer sous Windows, ou que pour des nouveaux utilisateurs n'ayant jamais eu l'occasion de, ni même pensé à, utiliser MacOS X ne puissent pas s'y intéresser?
Non parce que c'est la seule explication a votre scepticisme, et alors ca veut dire que vous n'êtes pas sincère lorsque vous défendez les avantages du Mac car il est évident que vous n'y croyez pas vous même à ces avantages!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Deux ans de forums.
> J'arrive et on me dit que ma machine intel et windows est has been
> J'investist dans une superbe config PPC OS X
> Et voilà que le must du must pour la communauté mac est une machine intel avec Windows XP !
> ...


 
Tout çà révèle quand même quelque chose en arrière-plan : le consumérisme.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> au bout d'un moment il faut savoir etre un peu open les gars...




Ouai ça coule de _source_ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ça coule de _source_ :rateau:


 
je sais pas pourquoi j'etais sur que tu allais sortir ce mot a cet instant precis


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pour les sceptiques (oui j'attaque, car je ne comprends pas votre logique): Vous trouvez MacOS X si nul que ca pour penser que tous le monde, même les Mac users actuels et les gens qui veulent switcher pour avoir une alternative sérieuse à Windows, vont soudainement tous passer sous Windows, ou que pour des nouveaux utilisateurs n'ayant jamais eu l'occasion de, ni même pensé à, utiliser MacOS X ne puissent pas s'y intéresser?
> Non parce que c'est la seule explication a votre scepticisme, et alors ca veut dire que vous n'êtes pas sincère lorsque vous défendez les avantages du Mac car il est évident que vous n'y croyez pas vous même à ces avantages!


Dans mes bras, cher Frodon, et que dire de plus...   D)


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pour les sceptiques (oui j'attaque, car je ne comprends pas votre logique): Vous trouvez MacOS X si nul que ca pour penser que tous le monde, même les Mac users actuels et les gens qui veulent switcher pour avoir une alternative sérieuse à Windows, vont soudainement tous passer sous Windows, ou que pour des nouveaux utilisateurs n'ayant jamais eu l'occasion de, ni même pensé à, utiliser MacOS X ne puissent pas s'y intéresser?
> Non parce que c'est la seule explication a votre scepticisme, et alors ca veut dire que vous n'êtes pas sincère lorsque vous défendez les avantages du Mac car il est évident que vous n'y croyez pas vous même à ces avantages!


Mais je partage tout à fait ton point de vue .... demain tout le monde poura faire fonctionner windows et osx sur TOUTES les machines quelque soient leur marque ... et ce ne sera plus qu'une guerre des prix avec la qualité qui va avec
On en arrivera à choisir un ordinateur comme on choisit une chaine Hifi ... une Bang&Olufsen ou une chaine produit blanc? 

heureusement que l'on gardera encore le choix de pouvoir rester en Osx comme on a le choix de la musique à faire passer sur la chaine Hifi

.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà que le must du must pour la communauté mac est une machine intel avec Windows XP !



Qui t'as dit ca? J'ai pas lu tous les posts mais pour l'ensemble que j'ai lu j'ai jamais lu ca. Je penches plus pour une interpretation volontairement fausse de ta part.

Encore que pour la machine Intel, je n'ai rien contre Intel, ils ont fait et font toujours de très bon processeurs. Certes ils ont eu la période Pentium 4 et dérivé qui était pas terrible (et AMD en a profité), mais les Pentium M, Core Solo/Duo et futurs dérivé sont de très bon processeurs. Après ils ont des défauts. 
Après oui les PowerPCs sont sur un certains nombre de points supérieur aux x86, pour n'en citer qu'un: Altivec.
Cependant Intel a l'avantage de la diversité, qui fait qu'il offre un CPU pour chaque type d'application, de même étant en concurrence direct avec AMD il se doit de faire évoluer rapidement ces procs.
Il est clair qu'Apple a choisit la diversité, ce qui lui permet d'avoir enfin des proc pour portables récents et rattrapant le retard face aux CPU desktops, et l'assurance de toujours être concurrentiel face aux autres constructeurs avant même le choix purement technique. Ce qui est parfaitement compréhensible.

De même en étant purement objectif Windows est un système acceptable, mais tout aussi objectivement, MacOS X est clairement un cran au dessus aussi. Ca se voit à l'oeil nu d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais la micro c'est pas le pays des Shtroumpfs, c'est pas toujours le plus bon et gentil qui gagne...


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la micro c'est pas le pays des Shtroumpfs, c'est pas toujours le plus bon et gentil qui gagne...



Insinue tu qu'Apple est bon et gentil? Franchement faut arreter de se faire des films, Apple n'est pas plus bon et gentil que n'importe quel autre boite (même comparé à Microsoft). 

Qu'ils soient originaux et innovant (design, intégration, OS...etc) ok, mais penser qu'ils sont bon et gentil c'est croire au monde des bisounours de penser ca!


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, cher Frodon, et que dire de plus...   D)




Nan mais vous me faîtes marrez tous les 2 quand même... que OSX soit mieux ou pas, c'est pas le soucis, microsoft c'est le plus fort, c'est tout, après c'est bien joli ce que vous dites, on verra dans 5 ans, peut-être que tout simplement il y aura les obscurantistes comme moi qui voudront pas booter sous windoz et qui seront minoritaires, et puis les autres, ceux qui pour un oui ou un non booteront sous windoz parce que bon faut être OPEN car c'est super important.

Quand plus personne se souviendra qu'un mac bootait sous OSX hier, on aura l'air bien malin à radoter que OSX c'était pourtant vachement mieux.  

Bon je caricature hein, je vous trouves juste un peu trop confiants quoi... 

OSX est bon aujourd'hui, mais demain ? Si on investit moins, différemment, si microsoft contre attaque ? Qu'en sera-til ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Insinue tu qu'Apple est bon et gentil? Franchement faut arreter de se faire des films, Apple n'est pas plus bon et gentil que n'importe quel autre boite (même comparé à Microsoft).
> 
> Qu'ils soient originaux et innovant (design, intégration, OS...etc) ok, mais penser qu'ils sont bon et gentil c'est croire au monde des bisounours de penser ca!




C'était une métaphore, t'es pas obligé de le prendre pour un demeuré non plus  
En tout cas le méchant c'est quand même microsoft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils soient originaux et innovant (design, intégration, OS...etc) ok, mais penser qu'ils sont bon et gentil c'est croire au monde des bisounours de penser ca!



c'est surtout des années de marketing réussi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Bah, j'ai comme l'e journaliste du figaro été taumatisé par l'épisode OS2 : un logiciel stable, en 32 bits, orienté internet, lisant les apps windows, alors que windows 95 était à la peine avec ses retards et son MSN propriétaire, OS 2 balayé en quelques mois...

Enfin bon, cette objection a déjà été balayée dans un autre sujet (les news, je crois), mais quand même... J'avais découvert LE logiciel d'exploitation sur PC, en quelques mois plius d'avenir... J'ai l'impression de revivre l'histoire...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout des années de marketing réussi !




Nan ce sont surtout des faits, apple est là pour faire du profit évidemment, sont pas altruiste pour un sous, bla bla bla, mais c'est quand même plus "friendly" donc oui ce sont les gentils, juste le fait de pas avoir de serial pour installer OSX ça fait toute la différence.

Parce que niveau marketing, rien n'égale la puissance de krosoft, sinon ils seraient pas où ils sont.


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous me faîtes marrez tous les 2 quand même... que OSX soit mieux ou pas, c'est pas le soucis, *microsoft c'est le plus fort*...


T'as dû oublier la dernière phrase de mon post 


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon je caricature hein, je vous trouves juste un peu trop confiants quoi...


Au-delà, du fait que, comme tu le dis, tu caricatures, je ne comprends pas comment tu peux penser que, parce que deux OS peuvent exister sur une même machine, OS X perd tout attrait. Ma confiance n'est que là et elle est limitée, je peux te l'assurer. Car le problème n'est pas si différent d'hier (je ne parle que pour l'attrait du switch, pas d'autre chose), faire saisir à quelqu'un son intérêt de basculer sur la plateforme Mac n'est pas évident.

Est-ce que cela change aujourd'hui avec le coussin de sécurité d'un switch que représente la possibilité de basculer sous Windows quand le besoin s'en fait sentir ? J'ai l'audace de croire que oui, mais rien qu'un peu, je te rassure


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Je vous trouve bien confiant ... vous pensez avoir percé les secrets de la stratégie des deux parties .... les plus grosses surprises restent à venir 
Boot camp c'est de la rigolade face à ce que Bill nous prépare sûrement quelque part 

Wait and see


----------



## angelus (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Deux ans de forums.
> J'arrive et on me dit que ma machine intel et windows est has been
> J'investist dans une superbe config PPC OS X
> Et voilà que le must du must pour la communauté mac est une machine intel avec Windows XP !
> ...




Ah ah , c'est enorme ... c'est tellement vrai .
Le monde a l'envers quoi .
ca fait depuis tres peu de temps que je suis sous mac mais si on m'avait  dit que bootcamp sortirait il y a deux jours j'aurais repondu : Ah ouais ? ca va faire un bide cette histoire ! Quel macuser lorgne du coté de win ? allez ouais quelques gamers mais les autres ils en ont un peu rien a foutre de cette merde ... j'aurais meme parié quelques centaines d'euros ... gloups ... j'ai eu chaud parceque l'acceuil est plutot super bon ... a croire que c'est vous qui ne trouvez pas que OSX est si bien que ca .... puisque vous etes tous ravis de pouvoir l'installer ( me dites pas que vous etes tous des pro qui etes obligé obligé d'utiliser win mais que chez vous ah non ya que mac ) .
derniere chose : qu'est ce que ca peut bien vous faire que apple vende plus de becanne ? vous etes de la famille jobs ? Non parceque c'est pas parcequ'il va vendre plus de machine qu'il va forcement etre plus performant ! la preuve win 98% du marché et mac 2% et pourtant on est tous d'accord sur ces 2 os non ? peut etre meme que ce sera le contraire ... moins de soft , puisque version win existante  .
Allez , bonne soirée ... mais je le redis je trouve cet enthousiasme vraiment curieux ... c'est du coté des fan de PC que ca se marre en ce moment ... et ils ont pas tord . Les macuser se foutent de leur gueule dpuis des années a cause de leur moulin et la premiere chose que l'on fait des que l'on peut c'est l'installer ... c'est enorme .


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous me faîtes marrez tous les 2 quand même... que OSX soit mieux ou pas, c'est pas le soucis, microsoft c'est le plus fort, c'est tout, après c'est bien joli ce que vous dites, on verra dans 5 ans, peut-être que tout simplement il y aura les obscurantistes comme moi qui voudront pas booter sous windoz et qui seront minoritaires, et puis les autres, ceux qui pour un oui ou un non booteront sous windoz parce que bon faut être OPEN car c'est super important.



Si les Mac users actuels qui ont choisi un Mac parce qu'ils ont été attiré par MacOS X (la très grande majorité d'entre eux sinon la totalité), passent sur Windows c'est alors qu'ils se sont menti à eux même ou qu'ils sont c*ns franchement.



> Quand plus personne se souviendra qu'un mac bootait sous OSX hier, on aura l'air bien malin à radoter que OSX c'était pourtant vachement mieux.



MacOS X est préinstallé sur les Mac, donc forcément les gens sauront qu'un Mac ca boot sous MacOS X.

Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, l'OS préinstallé sur les machines Apple c'est pas Windows, mais MacOS X. Or c'est ca qui fait qu'un OS s'impose chez les utilisateurs, y'a pas d'autre secret. Windows personne ne l'aurait connu autrement (M$ ne faisait pas de pub pour Windows à ses début, il n'y en avait aucunement besoin puisqu'il était préinstallé sur les machine!).



> Bon je caricature hein, je vous trouves juste un peu trop confiants quoi...
> 
> OSX est bon aujourd'hui, mais demain ? Si on investit moins, différemment, si microsoft contre attaque ? Qu'en sera-til ?



Par contre là je te rejoint, si OS X devient moins bien que Windows un jour, il sera logique que les gens passent alors sous Windows. Mais sur ce point ca a toujours été le cas. La meilleur preuve c'est que quand MacOS a été moins bien que Windows (après la sorti de Windows 95 donc), un grand nombre de gens ont abandonné leur Mac, enfin tous ceux qui réfléchissent de façon rationnelle et non par le culte d'une quelconque marque.

Donc oui le défit d'Apple est de faire en sorte que MacOS X garde toujours une longueur d'avance, et ce défit a toujours été valable, avec ou sans Intel, avec ou sans BootCamp.

Mon point est de dire que BootCamp ne change rien à la situation précédente vis à vis des switch potentiels. Au pire il n'y aura pas plus de switcher qu'avant, au mieux il permettra à des gens qui n'auraient jamais penser au Mac autrement et donc n'aurait jamais eu l'occasion de découvrir MacOS X, de découvrir le Mac et MacOS X et potentiellement switcher sous MacOS X.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> T'as dû oublier la dernière phrase de mon post
> 
> Au-delà, du fait que, comme tu le dis, tu caricatures, je ne comprends pas c'est comment, tu peux penser que parce que deux OS peuvent exister sur une même machine, OS X perd tout attrait. Ma confiance n'est que là et elle est limitée, je peux te l'assurer. Car le problème n'est pas si différent d'hier (je ne parle que pour l'attrait du switch, pas d'autre chose), faire saisir à quelqu'un son intérêt de basculer sur la plateforme Mac n'est pas évident.
> 
> Est-ce que cela change aujourd'hui avec le coussin de sécurité d'un switch que représente la possibilité de basculer sous Windows quand le besoin s'en fait sentir ? J'ai l'audace de croire que oui, mais rien qu'un peu, je te rassure



Mais bordel, aujourd'hui c'est un plus, on est d'accord, mais demain ??? Faut voir un peu à long terme quoi, les choses on les impose lentement mais sûrement, le monde tourne sous windoz, alors aujourd'hui sur ton mac tu as le choix et bien petit à petit de plus en plus souvent tu utiliseras XP, pour si, pour ça et puis pour la suite CS2 car la version UB tarde à venir et puis au final la CS2 elle tourne un peu mieux sur XP, alors pourquoi la prendre sur mac ? Hein pourquoi ? 

Dans 2 ans c'est toi qui viendra nous expliquer que VISTA après tout il est pas si mal et qu'il est même mieux que OSX, etc...

Vous êtes déjà en train de vous ruer sur XP, alors ça promet pour demain...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous trouve bien confiant ... vous pensez avoir percé les secrets de la stratégie des deux parties .... les plus grosses surprises restent à venir
> Boot camp c'est de la rigolade face à ce que *Bill* nous prépare sûrement quelque part



Pour te paraphraser, je pense pour ma part que Bootcamp, c'est de la rigolade face à ce que *Steve* nous prépare sûrement pour plus tard.

Ils n'ont certainement pas eu cette idée sur un coup de tête un soir de beuverie, chez Apple. Donc, même si je ne suis pas en mesure de percer la stratégie d'Apple, je suppose que cette stratégie est mûrement réfléchie, et que si Apple force son destin au lieu de le subir, c'est qu'elle a des cartes suffisantes en main pour le faire, et à moindre risque.

D'où une certaine confiance que je partage avec Paski :love:  et Frodon :love: , même si je suis aussi un peu curieux et fébrile en attendant de voir comment tout ça va tourner.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous trouve bien confiant ... vous pensez avoir percé les secrets de la stratégie des deux parties .... les plus grosses surprises restent à venir
> Boot camp c'est de la rigolade face à ce que Bill nous prépare sûrement quelque part
> 
> Wait and see



C'est pas une question de confiance, personnellement c'est que je ne vois aucun élément qui peut permettre de douter que la situation soit plus risquer qu'avant.

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas un risque que les gens passent tous à Windows un jour. Je dis qu'il n'y a pas plus de risque qu'avant ni plus ni moins.

Pourquoi? Quels sont les éléments qui pourraient faire passer tous les gens à Windows?

1) Plus de support de MacOS X par les développeurs => Tant que le marché de MacOS X reste aussi important qu'aujourd'hui et/ou grandit, aucun risque que les développeurs actuels partent (ils perdraient de l'argent)
2) MacOS X devient moins bien que Windows ou inversement (ce qui engendrait le 1) à long terme)
3) Apple livre Windows comme système préinstallé et abandonne MacOS X

Ce sont les seules raison cohérentes et rationnelles qui pourraient amener les utilisateurs actuels de MacOS X d'abandonner celui-ci. Et elles ont toujours existé (la preuve c'est pour les raisons 2) puis 1) que les utilisateurs ont abandonné MacOS 7/8/9 à l'époque de Windows 9x et supérieur, car MacOS avait pris du retard face à Windows qui offrait des fonctionnalité plus avancés (multitache préemptif, protection mémoire (enfin pseudo protection mémoire pour 9x je dirais  )...etc et pour il n'y avait ni proc Intel ni BootCamp sur Mac à ce moment là), avec ou pas le passage sur Intel, avec ou pas BootCamp.

C'est pour ca que je dis qu'il n'y a pas plus de risque qu'avant, BootCamp ne change rien aux motivations qui peuvent faire passer un utilisateurs actuel de MacOS X sous Windows, de ce fait il n'y a de façon évidente pas plus de risque qu'avant.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Si les Mac users actuels qui ont choisi un Mac parce qu'ils ont été attiré par MacOS X (la très grande majorité d'entre eux sinon la totalité), passent sur Windows c'est alors qu'ils se sont menti à eux même ou qu'ils sont c*ns franchement.




C'est très réducteur, on peut très bien leur forcer la main, rien de plus facile.




			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> MacOS X est préinstallé sur les Mac, donc forcément les gens sauront qu'un Mac ca boot sous MacOS X.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, l'OS préinstallé sur les machines Apple c'est pas Windows, mais MacOS X. Or c'est ca qui fait qu'un OS s'impose chez les utilisateurs, y'a pas d'autre secret. Windows personne ne l'aurait connu autrement (M$ ne faisait pas de pub pour Windows à ses début, il n'y en avait aucunement besoin puisqu'il était préinstallé sur les machine!).



A quand un mac vendu avec l'OS au choix ?


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Si les Mac users actuels qui ont choisi un Mac parce qu'ils ont été attiré par MacOS X (la très grande majorité d'entre eux sinon la totalité), passent sur Windows c'est alors qu'ils se sont menti à eux même ou qu'ils sont c*ns franchement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu te trompes sur le fond des critiques que ces derniers posts ont dénoncés
Nous ne sommes pas là pour dire que Osx est meilieur qu'un autre mais pour se poser la question du pourquoi l'euphorie a gagné certains mac users à l'annonce de bootcamp alors qu'il y a encore quelques semaines ils denoncaient la vulnirabilité de windows aux "crasses" du web

J'attendrais quelques semaines et quelques mois pour voir ce qu'il adviendra de ce bootcamp et surtout de sa diffusion
Je serai plus inquiet pour le hard mac car à fonctionnalité égale beaucoup choisiront la  machine la moins coûteuse ...

.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais bordel, aujourd'hui c'est un plus, on est d'accord, mais demain ??? Faut voir un peu à long terme quoi, les choses on les impose lentement mais sûrement, le monde tourne sous windoz, alors aujourd'hui sur ton mac tu as le choix et bien petit à petit de plus en plus souvent tu utiliseras XP, pour si, pour ça et puis pour la suite CS2 car la version UB tarde à venir et puis au final la CS2 elle tourne un peu mieux sur XP, alors pourquoi la prendre sur mac ? Hein pourquoi ?



Oui pourquoi prendre un Mac? Pourquoi as tu un Mac aujourd'hui?

Avec ton raisonnement on a vraiment l'impression que tu crois que tous les gens qui sont sur Mac n'ont jamais vu un Windows de leur vie et que BootCamp leur ferait découvrir tout d'un coup Windows...

Désolé, mais tous les utilisateurs qui collent à ton cas de figure sont déjà sur PC aujourd'hui.


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Frodon.
Sapristi!


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je dis qu'il n'y a pas plus de risque qu'avant, BootCamp ne change rien aux motivations qui peuvent faire passer un utilisateurs actuel de MacOS X sous Windows, de ce fait il n'y a de façon évidente pas plus de risque qu'avant.



T'es vraiment buté je crois, autant que moi, dire que concrètement rien de change pour les mac user et les futurs switcher, c'est n'importe quoi moi je trouve.

Oui je reste sceptique, je pense qu'entre windoz et osx, les gens choisiront XP, par dépit mais c'est le choix qu'ils feront car le monde est windoz et qu'il faut être militant d'une certaine façon pour être un mac user.


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

C'est un risque à courir...


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes pas là pour dire que Osx est meilieur qu'un autre mais pour se poser la question du pourquoi l'euphorie a gagné certains mac users?



Facile, lis les posts, c'est écrit noir sur blanc.

Les raisons:

1) Ceux qui veulent utiliser XP pour le boulot pour ceux qui en ont besoin
2) Ceux qui veulent utiliser XP pour jouer
3) Ceux qui se réjouisse que ca va attiré des switcher (thèse confirmé par les posts sur les forums PC)

4) J'ai volontairement retirés ceux qui veulent pouvoir utiliser quelques applis non dispo sur MacOS X non gourmande en ressources, car la majorité d'entre eux préfèreront la solution de la virtualisation pour ca.

Dans le cas 1) et 2), s'ils n'ont pas déjà un PC en lieu et place de leur Mac c'est soit qu'ils ont une réelle préférence pour MacOS X, soit qu'ils ont fait une erreur en achetant un Mac. Mais j'ai la faiblesse de croire que les gens ne sont pas aussi con pour avoir acheté un PC et/ou ne pas connaitre déjà Windows alors que faut vraiment vivre dans un monde à part pour ne pas avoir essayé Windows XP et donc ne pas déjà savoir si ce qu'on veut c'est Windows ou autre chose.
De ce fait la seule possibilité logique et rationnel est qu'un utilisateur de Mac aujourd'hui a un Mac parce qu'il préfère vraiment MacOS X à Windows et donc qu'il n'y a aucune chance qu'il switch pour Windows, sauf si Apple un jour prend du retard avec MacOS X ce qui, comme cela a déjà été le cas par le passé avec MacOS 7/8/9, amènerait alors l'utilisateur à revoir son choix.

Dans le cas 3), euh bah ca les concernent pas eux directement donc...

Dans le cas 4), c'est comme lancer une appli sous Classic quasiment donc...

Tu vois c'est juste un raisonnement purement rationnelle, qui prend comme postulat que les gens vivent dans la réalité, qu'ils connaissent déjà Windows et donc qu'ils ont fait leur choix en connaissance de cause.
Donc la seule chose qui pourrait rendre mon raisonnement invalide, serait que les gens vivent hors de la réalité et donc ne connaissent pas Windows, ce sur quoi j'ai la faiblesse de penser que cela est peu probable voir inimaginable.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> C'est un risque à courir...




Ah ouai ? En quel honneur ? Pour quelles raisons ? Dis-moi un peu


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais bordel, aujourd'hui c'est un plus, on est d'accord, mais demain ??? Faut voir un peu à long terme quoi, les choses on les impose lentement mais sûrement, le monde tourne sous windoz, alors aujourd'hui sur ton mac tu as le choix et bien petit à petit de plus en plus souvent tu utiliseras XP, pour si, pour ça et puis pour la suite CS2 car la version UB tarde à venir et puis au final la CS2 elle tourne un peu mieux sur XP, alors pourquoi la prendre sur mac ? Hein pourquoi ?


La vache, tu as quand même une sacrée boule de cristal pour affirmer déjà que je vais être obliger d'utiliser XP pour un oui ou pour un non, sous prétexte que plus rien ne sera développé pour OS X. Tu ne construis plus des hypothèse, là, tu affirmes carrément connaître l'avenir (bon, j'exagère, d'accord). Mais franchement arriver à voir aussi loin et être sûr que la plateforme sera abandonnée des utilisateur, et des éditeurs et de je ne sais quoi d'autre encore. Moi je n'y arrive pas... Et c'est pour ça que je dis que ma confiance est limitée.


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dans 2 ans c'est toi qui viendra nous expliquer que VISTA après tout il est pas si mal et qu'il est même mieux que OSX, etc...


Ben si Vista devait (je n'y crois pas, mais bon suivons cette hypothèse) s'avérer être supérieur à Tiger et à Léopard (j'en reviens pas d'écrire ça), et bien j'espère que j'aurais l'honnêteté de le dire. Et, oui, s'il est supérieur, je l'utiliserais peut-être, je ne me sens aucunement lié à Apple, mais je préférerait qu'Apple fasse mieux, car je préfère sa façon de concevoir l'OS.


			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes déjà en train de vous ruer sur XP, alors ça promet pour demain...


Ne me met pas dans ce "vous" là, car de mon côté, je ne suis pas du tout intéressé par l'installation d'XP et si je devais utiliser une appli Windows un jour, je préférerais pouvoir le faire à travers un truc comme Wine ou Darwine


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pour te paraphraser, je pense pour ma part que Bootcamp, c'est de la rigolade face à ce que *Steve* nous prépare sûrement pour plus tard.
> 
> Ils n'ont certainement pas eu cette idée sur un coup de tête un soir de beuverie, chez Apple. Donc, même si je ne suis pas en mesure de percer la stratégie d'Apple, je suppose que cette stratégie est mûrement réfléchie, et que si Apple force son destin au lieu de le subir, c'est qu'elle a des cartes suffisantes en main pour le faire, et à moindre risque.
> 
> D'où une certaine confiance que je partage avec Paski :love:  et Frodon :love: , même si je suis aussi un peu curieux et fébrile en attendant de voir comment tout ça va tourner.


100% d'accord avec toi concernant les choix et leurs conséquences SUREMENT mûris de Steve en changeant ses processeurs en Intel
Mais je trouve curieux que Bill ne s'est pas farouchement opoosé à ce bootcamp (par une action en justice à l'américaine) car il prend lui-même le risque que le loup s'introduise dans la bergerie car je suis persuadé que le bootcamp inverse se prépare quelque part

.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

1 mac user sur 2 que je connais bien, une vingtaine environs, ne sait pas pourquoi il a un mac, il a juste confiance (à juste titre) en des gens comme moi, mais ça tiendrait pas longtemps face à une bonne campagne de com.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> * qu'il faut être militant d'une certaine façon pour être un mac user.*





J'aurai pas mieux dit


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Facile, lis les posts, c'est écrit noir sur blanc.
> 
> Les raisons:
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Les gamers auraient déjà acheté un Pc a 900 euros au Carrefour sinon.  MacOs X a ses grands avantages.  Personellement j'installerai XP juste pour quelques jeux.  

Je ne me vois absolument pas en train de regarder un film, enregister mes mixes, écouter de la zik ou surfer sur XP.


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ? En quel honneur ? Pour quelles raisons ? Dis-moi un peu



On ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser d'oeufs  

Il faut tester je pense, on ne peux pas prévoir la réaction de millions de Mac Users.


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 1 mac user sur 2 que je connais bien, une vingtaine environs, ne sait pas pourquoi il a un mac, il a juste confiance (à juste titre) en des gens comme moi, mais ça tiendrait pas longtemps face à une bonne campagne de com.



Là encore avec ou sans le passage sur Intel, avec ou sans BootCamp, s'ils décidaient de revoir leur choix pour quelqu'en soit la raison, ils l'auraient ferait de toute façon.



> qu'il faut être militant d'une certaine façon pour être un mac user.



Oui et non, c'est le cas de toi et moi, mais je connais un certain nombre de gens qui ont un Mac parce qu'ils ont été séduit par l'OS, sa simplicité, sa robustesse, son look&feel, et les iApps (et d'autres applis), mais ils ne militent pas pour autant. Mais ils sont des messieurs tout le monde, pas plus militant qu'un utilisateur de PC, mais ont pourtant une réelle préférence pour le Mac et MacOS X.


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Les gamers auraient déjà acheté un Pc a 900 euros au Carrefour sinon.  MacOs X a ses grands avantages.  Personellement j'installerai XP juste pour quelques jeux.
> Je ne me vois absolument pas en train de regarder un film, enregister mes mixes, écouter de la zik ou surfer sur XP.


et surtout pour surfer!!!!!! ...vu la "merde" qu'entraine derrière lui windows dans ce domaine et les efforts collossaux ainsi que la batterie de logiciels nécessaires pour s'en prémunir ou pour s'en débrasser
C'est là que j'attends les avis des mac-users ayant installé bootcamp


.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (6 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment buté je crois, autant que moi, dire que concrètement rien de change pour les mac user et les futurs switcher, c'est n'importe quoi moi je trouve.
> 
> Oui je reste sceptique, je pense qu'entre windoz et osx, les gens choisiront XP, par dépit mais c'est le choix qu'ils feront car le monde est windoz et qu'il faut être militant d'une certaine façon pour être un mac user.



Mais c'est réduire Apple à son simple OS, alors qu'il y a le hardware, l'Ipod, Itunes, airtunes, médiacenter... bientôt Vidéotune, Iphone?
Bref, une intégration et intéraction presque "magiqe" de tout et en mieux!

Microsoft est certes plein de pognon et peut avoir une solide réaction:
Mais sur quel plan ? à quel niveau?

Et là, si les sceptiques avaient des propositions réalistes, ce serait bien pour continuer le débat.


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

D'ailleur, si Leopard proposerait un Windaube intégré (les applis fonctionnent de manière presque invisible, une sorte de Rosetta amélioré), qui voudrait encore de Vista?


----------



## americo (6 Avril 2006)

Comme la plus part d'entre vous, et après avoir passé ma soirée à lire les postes, (je me suis arrêté à la 16émé page) je me sens obligé d'y apporter mon grain de sel...

- De toute façon il y aura toujours des ralleurs, des jamais content, des pleurnichards (désolé, mais il n'y'a pas d'autres mots), des qui crient à la boué de sauvetage à la première avèrse.
- Je me suis lassé de lire des conneries, et par des anciens en plus...

Aux Ralleurs, je réponds: "Vous rendez-vous compte de l'avancée gigantesque, de l'exploi formidable (même prévu), si Apple il y a quelques mois seulement pouvais se vanter avoir 7 ans d'avance technologique sur Microsoft, là, Billou va franchement avoir du mal à rattraper
son retard, qui d'un seul coup n'est plus de 5 ou 7 mais de 20 .... !
à mon avis Apple ne va pas s'arrêter là, je songe à linux, BeeOs.. et c'est déjà pas mal

-Qui pourra se venter de pouvoir installer n'importe quel Os sur sa machine en Natrif ?

Et quelle liberté !

Quand à Mac OsX, et demain Leopard, restera un système fiable et sur, et de loin préféré aux autres systèmes, alors certains préfèreront tel ou tel autre, et bien pourquoi pas..
mais ils reviendront vite à la simplicité et à la convivialité de notre Os.

Apple (J'aurais du acheter des actions, zut, et re zut.. mer..e..) une nouvelle fois donne une nouvelle direction à l'informatique, et je vous assure que ce n'est pas fini, le nouveau FINDER va une nouvelle fois révolutionner ce beau petit monde, désolé de vous décevoir, mais pas de OsX sur PC (Léopard), c'est aussi l'une des raison qui pousse apple à changer son Finder.

La prochaine Pub, je l'attends avec impatience, et c'est vrais qu'avec un Mac on peut tout faire, même installer WINDOWS dessus, et demain Linux, BeeOs, Truc, et Muche..

Là encore ce n'est rien, attendez de voir les MacTel avec double procs à double coeur avec un disque dur à mémoir flash, temps de démarrage 4 à 5 secondes... etc..

C'est quand même  bisard que personne en parle, de nos macs PRO. 
Quand à moi, qui suis toujours avec mon QuickSilver 733 Mhz
Il me tarde d'avoir les moyens de passer sous Intel... 

Pour finir je tire mon Chapeau à Apple, (c'est aussi pour cela que je suis un MacUser) encore une révolution, je ne peux avoir que du respect pour la firme de Cupertino,  

Rien d'autre à Ajouter, BRAVO !


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (7 Avril 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Comme la plus part d'entre vous, et après avoir passé ma soirée à lire les postes, (je me suis arrêté à la 16émé page) je me sens obligé d'y apporter mon grain de sel...
> 
> - De toute façon il y aura toujours des ralleurs, des jamais content, des pleurnichards (désolé, mais il n'y'a pas d'autres mots), des qui crient à la boué de sauvetage à la première avèrse.
> - Je me suis lassé de lire des conneries, et par des anciens en plus...
> ...



:king: 
+1 
Tu m'as presque arraché une larme.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Et là, si les sceptiques avaient des propositions réalistes, ce serait bien pour continuer le débat.




PAr un palladium like par exemple, genre pour accéder aux site en HTML3 et en CSS+, il faudrait windoz, idem pour lire les vidéos avec DRM, etc, on peut imaginer plein de truc dans un web dominer par microsoft non ?

Oui mais je suis un pleurnichard c'est vrai


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment buté je crois, autant que moi, dire que concrètement rien de change pour les mac user et les futurs switcher, c'est n'importe quoi moi je trouve.



J'ai jamais dit que ca changait rien pour les mac users et les futus switcher. J'ai dit tout le contraire sur ce point d'ailleurs!

J'ai dis juste que cela ne change rien vis à vis du contexte qui fait qu'un utilisateur choisit MacOS X au lieu de Windows.

En disant que quelqu'un qui a un Mac aujourd'hui c'est qu'il y trouve son compte et/ou a une préférence pour MacOS X, car ceux qui ne trouve pas MacOS X suffisant pour leurs besoins et qui n'ont pas de préférence pour ce dernier, ont déjà depuis longtemps considéré la question de Windows et utilisent déjà un PC sous Windows, et n'ont pas attendu le passage sur Intel, ni BootCamp pour switcher sous Windows.

Bref, je dis que les gens qui sont sur Mac aujourd'hui ont forcément été satisfait par MacOS X et/ou ont une réelle préférence pour MacOS X et/ou sont des adorateur du culte de la Pomme, car pour ceux que ca n'est pas le cas (ceux qui n'en ont rien à faire de l'OS et/ou qui n'ont pas été satisfait par MacOS X) sont déjà tous sous Windows, car c'est le seul choix rationnel. Car on ne garde pas une machine et/ou un OS qui ne nous satisfait pas et/ou pour lequel on n'a pas une réelle préférence ou une quelconque attache, c'est totalement con.
Et c'est parce tous les utilisateurs actuels du Mac sont satisfait de MacOS X qu'ils continueront à l'utiliser. Alors après tu peux me dire que peut être qu'en utilisant Windows XP ils vont finalement changer d'avis? Mais là encore j'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'ils ont déjà eu l'occasion d'utiliser Windows XP et même l'utilise toujours chez des amis, au boulot, dans un cyber café ou n'importe où ailleurs, qui fait que s'ils pouvaient changer d'avis ils l'auraient déjà fait depuis longtemps.



> Oui je reste sceptique, je pense qu'entre windoz et osx, les gens choisiront XP, par dépit mais c'est le choix qu'ils feront car le monde est windoz et qu'il faut être militant d'une certaine façon pour être un mac user.



J'attends toujours une raison valable du pourquoi ces utilisateurs n'utilisent pas déjà XP??? 

Des gens qui font confiance à des amis pour leurs choix? 
=> Dans ce cas ils continueront à leurs faire confiance et donc ne se poseront toujours pas la question, sauf si c'est les amis qui lui recommande XP. Et encore seulement s'ils n'ont pas acroché particulièrement avec MacOS X

Des gens qui n'ont jamais vu XP de leur vie?
=> Ca n'existe pas

Il faut des exemple pour appuyer une hypothèse, jusqu'a maintenant tu n'as fait que répéter ton hypothèse sans jamais l'illustrer d'exemple concret, réalistes et rationnels qui pourraient appuyer la légitimité de ton hypothèse. D'autant plus utile que j'affirme moi que cette hypothèse n'est pas legitime.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> PAr un palladium like par exemple, genre pour accéder aux site en HTML3 et en CSS+, il faudrait windoz, idem pour lire les vidéos avec DRM, etc, on peut imaginer plein de truc dans un web dominer par microsoft non ?
> 
> Oui mais je suis un pleurnichard c'est vrai



Genre un abus flagrant de position dominante? C'est ça?
Ils sont plutôt mal baré pour ça en ce moment en Europe pour essayer ce genre de pratique...


----------



## Max London (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> PAr un palladium like par exemple, genre pour accéder aux site en HTML3 et en CSS+, il faudrait windoz, idem pour lire les vidéos avec DRM, etc, on peut imaginer plein de truc dans un web dominer par microsoft non ?
> 
> Oui mais je suis un pleurnichard c'est vrai



La je suis d'accord avec toi.  Par contre pour les "problèmes" que Microsoft a eu en Europe...Ils s'en foutent grave.  Quoi, abus de position dominante?  Quelques amendes?  Microsoft a une fortune estimée a 10 milliards de dollars si je ne m'abuse...c'est pas une bande de petits européens et une amende qui va les embéter. 
Mais s'ils abusent vraiment trop, faudrait salement réagir.
Enfin...ca fait des années qu'ils abusent...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours une raison valable du pourquoi ces utilisateurs n'utilisent pas déjà XP???



PArce qu'ils ont été séduis par OSX, MAIS parce qu'ils ont du faire l'effort, ils se sont documentés et tout, ils ont engrangé un max de connaissance. Demain ils achèteront un mac sans trop se soucier de ça, n'auront plus à faire forcément l'effort de s'habituer à OSX, ils booteront sous windoz plus facilement, la sauce prendra peut-être moins facilement. Rapporter le mac était contraignant, booter sous windoz sera facile, s'ils ont été séduits par OSX c'est presque malgré eux et je crois qu'ils sont nombreux quand même, peut-être je me trompe, tant mieux.




			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Des gens qui n'ont jamais vu XP de leur vie?
> => Ca n'existe pas



Franchement, je suis pas loin d'en être, si j'avais pas un pote pro XP, je crois que je l'aurais jamais essayé, j'avais pas touché un pc depuis 6 ans au moins, je dois avoir 10 minutes d'XP dans les pattes  10 minutes de trop ! :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> PAr un palladium like par exemple, genre pour accéder aux site en HTML3 et en CSS+, il faudrait windoz, idem pour lire les vidéos avec DRM, etc, on peut imaginer plein de truc dans un web dominer par microsoft non ?
> 
> Oui mais je suis un pleurnichard c'est vrai



Là encore rien de nouveau! Ce genre de "menace" a toujours existé. Et ceux pour qui ca dérangeait vraiment de ne pas pouvoir accéder à ces sites et qui n'avaient pas de préférences particulière à MacOS (X), sont aujourd'hui des utilisateurs de Windows.


----------



## cameleone (7 Avril 2006)

En fait, il apparaît que les choses ne seront pas aussi simples.

Aux dernières nouvelles, Boot Camp sera bien intégré à Leopard, le prochain Mac Os, et fourni donc en standard sur les machines avec cet Os.

Mais :

Windows ne pourra être installé en dual boot qu'un mois après le premier démarrage de la machine, et à condition que celle-ci ait été effectivement allumée l'équivalent de 360 heures pendant cette durée initiale.
Par la suite, on pourra bien booter sous Windows, mais seulement quarte fois consécutives, et pour une durée n'excédant pas, en tout, 240 heures (soit dix jours de fonctionnement en continu). Il faudra alors obligatoirement rebooter sous Mac Os, et faire tourner la machine sous cet Os pendant au moins trois jours complets (72 heures) avant de repartir sur un cycle 4 Windows - 1 Mac Os. Bien entendu, l'Os natif d'Apple sera quant à lui disponible sans limitations, ni de boot, ni de durée.


----------



## Max London (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il apparaît que les choses ne seront pas aussi simples.
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Boot Camp sera bien intégré à Leopard, le prochain Mac Os, et fourni donc en standard sur les machines avec cet Os.
> 
> ...



 Heu..tu tiens ça d'ou?  Des limites de temps?  :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Windows ne pourra être installé en dual boot qu'un mois après le premier démarrage de la machine, et à condition que celle-ci ait été effectivement allumée l'équivalent de 360 heures pendant cette durée initiale.
> Par la suite, on pourra bien booter sous Windows, mais seulement quarte fois consécutives, et pour une durée n'excédant pas, en tout, 240 heures (soit dix jours de fonctionnement en continu). Il faudra alors obligatoirement rebooter sous Mac Os, et faire tourner la machine sous cet Os pendant au moins trois jours complets (72 heures) avant de repartir sur un cycle 4 Windows - 1 Mac Os. Bien entendu, l'Os natif d'Apple sera quant à lui disponible sans limitations, ni de boot, ni de durée.



Ca c'est pour la beta ou ca sera aussi le cas dans la version finale de BootCamp? Où as tu lu ca? Si ca sera aussi dans la version finale, ca serait idiot de faire ca de la part d'Apple parce que c'est le genre de truc à énerver les utilisateurs ce genre de limitations.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il apparaît que les choses ne seront pas aussi simples.
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Boot Camp sera bien intégré à Leopard, le prochain Mac Os, et fourni donc en standard sur les machines avec cet Os.
> 
> ...



Nan, c'est une blague ? Je suis contre aussi, payer 300 euros pour windows et ne pes pouvoir s'en servir !
Encore un système à cracquer !


----------



## angelus (7 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est réduire Apple à son simple OS, alors qu'il y a le hardware, l'Ipod, Itunes, airtunes, médiacenter... bientôt Vidéotune, Iphone?
> Bref, une intégration et intéraction presque "magiqe" de tout et en mieux!
> 
> Microsoft est certes plein de pognon et peut avoir une solide réaction:
> ...




Ben pourquoi pas laisser win sur les PC et rester avec OSX sur nos mac ? ca me parait etre une bonne propositions ca non ? 

J'ai lu quelques part que c'etait un exploit , c'est vrai ... qu'on a mis 20 d'avance a microsoft ? et puis quoi encore ??  
De toute facon la plupart des acheteurs d'ordi se fient a ce qu'on leur dit ( fnac , carrefour , etc ... ) et vu la distribution de mac dans ces enseignes ( compte tenu du prix ) seule une minorité de gens s'approcheront des mac .  
Bien que ce soit une super avancée moi je vois pas trop ce qu'on va en faire a part perdre un peu de notre ame ... Vous savez on decouvre tous les jours des truc formidable dans plein de domaine ( medecine, chimie , etc .. ) et on en fait pas forcement quelques chose derriere ... ben bootcamp c'est bien , c'est beau maintenant si on pouvait le remettre dans son tiroir ce serait cool   parcequ'il va nous foutre un souk d'enfer dans quelques temps


----------



## fredintosh (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il apparaît que les choses ne seront pas aussi simples.
> 
> *Aux dernières nouvelles,* Boot Camp sera bien intégré à Leopard, le prochain Mac Os, et fourni donc en standard sur les machines avec cet Os.
> 
> ...



Quand on lance un truc pareil  , ce serait bien de citer ses sources pour être crédible... :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> ben bootcamp c'est bien , c'est beau maintenant si on pouvait le remettre dans son tiroir ce serait cool   parcequ'il va nous foutre un souk d'enfer dans quelques temps



Suffit de relancer l'assistant et de selectionner l'option pour supprimer Windows et voilà


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

*PAs d'OGM dans nos aliments !!! Pas de windoz dans nos mac chéris qu'on adore !!! Pas de Florent Pagny dans les restaurants !!! *




			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Là encore rien de nouveau! Ce genre de "menace" a toujours existé. Et ceux pour qui ca dérangeait vraiment de ne pas pouvoir accéder à ces sites et qui n'avaient pas de préférences particulière à MacOS (X), sont aujourd'hui des utilisateurs de Windows.




Tu feras quoi pourtant dans le cas de figure que j'évoque ? Tu booteras sous windoz, et puis si ça devient systématique, bah osx va se faire rare dans ta journée, CQFD.

Sans la possibilité de boot sous windoz, bah il y avait une résistance qui s'organisait, une révolte, demain on nous conseillera de booter sous windoz, on nous dira qu'on est que des geignards à pas vouloir le faire et puis on le fera parce qu'on est tous un peu cons. :rateau: 


*Nan allez je déconnais, moi aussi je trouve ça super en fait, depuis que j'ai vu tourner halflife 2 avec le gros singe robot qui court partout, je ne rêve plus que de pouvoir booter sous windoz :style:*


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sans la possibilité de boot sous windoz, bah il y avait une résistance qui s'organisait, une révolte, demain on nous conseillera de booter sous windoz, on nous dira qu'on est que des geignards à pas vouloir le faire et puis on le fera parce qu'on est tous un peu cons.  :rateau:


Ça, on nous le dit déjà. Est-ce que le phénomène va s'accentuer ? Cela va dépendre entre autre de la progression de part de marché d'Apple, qui attirera ou obligera à s'y intéresser car "devenu" une "référence".



Pour le reste de ton post, que dire...


----------



## cameleone (7 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Quand on lance un truc pareil  , ce serait bien de citer ses sources pour être crédible... :mouais:



 : ça va comme source ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> : ça va comme source ?




hi hi hi ! C'était même pas vré !


----------



## Max London (7 Avril 2006)

Nom de dieu, plus de 800 post pour un soft qui n'a même pas deux jours d'existence.
Laissez lui un peu de repos


----------



## fredintosh (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> : ça va comme source ?



Je m'en doutais un peu, mais en lisant les posts qui ont suivi, j'ai cru constater que tu avais quand même semé le doute dans nos cerveaux à peine remis du premier choc, donc, vaut mieux préciser le second degré.


----------



## Max London (7 Avril 2006)

Tout le monde est à cran ou quoi?  Des que quelqu'un (Ex: cameleone) dit quelque chose, à 00h29, hé bien 4 minutes plus tard, à 00h33, ya pas moins de trois réponses (moi en premier ) du genre: "Quoi? Hé ho tu parles sérieux?  steuplé me fait pas stresser, fait tourner tes sources! Fait pas le rat!!!"  On dirait une bande de tox qui apprenent que le sachet blanc n'arrivera pas 
La communauté MacGé est anxieuse


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras quoi pourtant dans le cas de figure que j'évoque ? Tu booteras sous windoz, et puis si ça devient systématique, bah osx va se faire rare dans ta journée, CQFD.



Comme tous ce que font les utilisateurs de Mac non encore sous Windows, soit j'utilise un logiciel de Virtualisation (enfin jusqu'a maintenant un émulateur: VirtualPC), soit je boot sous Windows, soit je consulte le site au boulot. Là encore rien de changé, sauf qu'on peut booter Windows en natif, mais ca ne fera pas plus switcher le gars sous Windows qu'avant, au contraire... Avant avec le PowerPC puisque VPC était lent, il avait beaucoup plus de raison dans ce cas de figure de passer sur un PC Windows si vraiment il doit consulter ce site régulièrement, car sur Mac Windows dans VPC ca rame!




> Sans la possibilité de boot sous windoz, bah il y avait une résistance qui s'organisait, une révolte, demain on nous conseillera de booter sous windoz, on nous dira qu'on est que des geignards à pas vouloir le faire et puis on le fera parce qu'on est tous un peu cons. :rateau:



Oui et non, avec ou sans le boot sur Windows, comme avec ou sans VPC y'a toujours eu et y'aura toujours des gens pour raler. Parce que dans tous les cas peu de gens feront l'effort de démarrer Windows juste pour consulter UN site Web.

Donc soit les gens font une ou deux fois la manoeuvre de lancer Windows sur leur Mac (en dual boot ou en virtualisation), puis de ras le bol ils finissent par raler, soit s'ils n'ont aucune attache ou préférence envers MacOS X et lorsqu'ils ont vraiment besoin d'accéder régulierement à des sites consultable uniquement sous Windows, ils passent définitivement sous Windows.

Et je le répète, ca a toujours été valable ce cas de figure et les gens n'ont pas attendu BootCamp pour décider de leur choix vis à vis de ce cas de figure.



> *Nan allez je déconnais, moi aussi je trouve ça super en fait, depuis que j'ai vu tourner halflife 2 avec le gros singe robot qui court partout, je ne rêve plus que de pouvoir booter sous windoz :style:*



T'es sincère ou c'est ironique? Je ne sais quoi penser de cela après tout tes posts précédents.


----------



## cameleone (7 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> ...tu avais quand même semé le doute dans nos cerveaux à peine remis du premier choc...



En même temps, c'était (sans malice) un peu le but recherché...  Et de détendre un peu l'atmosphère, aussi, en faisant diversion...


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Nom de dieu, plus de 800 post pour un soft qui n'a même pas deux jours d'existence.
> Laissez lui un peu de repos


ouais, arrête de flooder :love:

nan sérieux, z'avez pas honte? je vais boire un verre... je reviens... & 10  pages de messages?  a la la...
Ce BootCamp, on le veut tous!!! (même les plus sceptiques, ne serait-ce que pour "voir")
Vivement ma prochaine bécane...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'était (sans malice) un peu le but recherché...  Et de détendre un peu l'atmosphère, aussi, en faisant diversion...



En fait c'est fachement sympa, je rafraichis comme un malade la page de Florian Innocente, Kernel Panic, pour trouver un sujet de ce genre, et il vient tout seul à moi !
N'empêche que c'était cvachement dans l'esprit Apple !


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



C'est un FAKE!!! C'est un PowerBook G4 sur la photo!


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> T'es sincère ou c'est ironique? Je ne sais quoi penser de cela après tout tes posts précédents.




J'en sais rien, je tâte le terrain quoi... 
N'empêche que j'avais jamais vu tourner halflife 2, c'est un crime ce jeu avec ce robot qui court partout ! :love:


----------



## angelus (7 Avril 2006)

faudrait faire un chat macGé non ?  
c'est plus un forum la ...  

Allons Allons .... et puis je suis sur que c'est l'effet d'annonce mais qu'au final ca va pas faire long feu .
D'un coté les macuser qui vont l'installer pour voir mais qui vont vite s'en debarrasser tellement ca va les gonfler la maintenance du systeme , la recherche des protection , etc ... ( A mon taff c'est pas des mp3 ou des divx qui'il cherche sur la mule c'est le dernier antivirus ... c'est pas mortel ca   )
De l'autre des gens qui aurait acheté PC mais qui finalement vont vraiment le faire parceque la tante , le cousin , le vendeur FNAC , l'oncle d'amerique a un PC qui marche vachement bien et que 2 os ben p***** c'est compliqué quand meme ... combien votre MBP ? ah oui quand meme ... et ce PC la ? Ah oui ?... mon utilisation ? ben les mails , le net , word pour ecrire des mots ... OK ben le PC alors et merci de vos conseils . ( 98% de la pop. francaise a une utilisation ultrabasique de son ordi et n'a pas besoin de mac parceque meme si ca plante et que c'est chiant comme la pluie ben un PC ca marche quand meme .... )

Non ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> Non ?



Non :rateau:


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> Quel macuser lorgne du coté de win ? allez ouais quelques gamers mais les autres ils en ont un peu rien a foutre de cette merde...


Mais qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire... :mouais:
Depuis quand on est attaché à un système unique ? Etre utilisateur Mac revient à bannir de sa vie tout les autres systèmes ? 
Et oui, aussi invraisemblable que cela puisse te paraître, certaines personnes utilisent plusieurs OS (pour des raisons diverses et variées, professionnelles ou non, que je te laisse le soin de retrouver en parcourant les pages de ce forum), et on même un Mac et un PC à la maison, dingue non ? 

Aujourd'hui, elles ont la possibilité de pouvoir faire tournes tout les OS sur une seule et même machine : un Mac.

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Etre utilisateur Mac revient à bannir de sa vie tout les autres systèmes ?


----------



## angelus (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non :rateau:



De toute facon moi j'ai une excuse en beton armé : j'ai un G4  
pas de windaube pour moi ...  

S'il faut je le garderais 20 ans ... comme ca ben je serais au meme niveau que crosoft ... :rateau: 
allez bonne nuit .

P.S. Si vous avez le temps passez sur les forums PC ... ben apple n'est pas a la fete ... les macuser passent pour des gros geek branchés mais qui se rabattent lamentablement la queue entre les jambe sur win des qu'ils en ont eu l'occasion ...


----------



## angelus (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire... :mouais:
> Depuis quand on est attaché à un système unique ? Etre utilisateur Mac revient à bannir de sa vie tout les autres systèmes ?
> Et oui, aussi invraisemblable que cela puisse te paraître, certaines personnes utilisent plusieurs OS (pour des raisons diverses et variées, professionnelles ou non, que je te laisse le soin de retrouver en parcourant les pages de ce forum), et on même un Mac et un PC à la maison, dingue non ?
> 
> ...




precision : j'ai un PC chez moi que je n'ai jamais plus rebranché depuis que j'ai mon PB . 
Que certaine personne utilisent win pour raisons professionelle je le concois sans aucun probleme ....maintenant pour les autres raisons la par contre je vois pas ou ( sauf les jeux bien entendu ... encore que en ce qui me concerne j'ai trouvé TOUT mon bonheur sur mac )


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Si vous avez le temps passez sur les forums PC ... ben apple n'est pas a la fete ... les macuser passent pour des gros geek branchés mais qui se rabattent lamentablement la queue entre les jambe sur win des qu'ils en ont eu l'occasion ...




Ouai sont jaloux quoi


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> maintenant pour les autres raisons la par contre je vois pas ou


Un exemple comme ça, qui me passe par la tête, t'essaieras d'utiliser un NetMD sous Mac OS X...
Je compte pas le nombre de téléphones portables qu'ont peut pas synchroniser sur Mac...
Des exemples parmi tant d'autres... 

@+
iota


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, ben après tout ça y'a plus qu'à faire un petit test! 

edit: Oui, bon de toute façon ces tests ça veut rien dire... :hein: 
Et puis d'abord c'est un peu "normal" ça fait juste un an que j'utilise OSX :rose: 
Non, pas la tête!!


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Avril 2006)

angelus a dit:
			
		

> precision : j'ai un PC chez moi que je n'ai jamais plus rebranché depuis que j'ai mon PB .
> Que certaine personne utilisent win pour raisons professionnelle je le concois sans aucun probleme ....maintenant pour les autres raisons la par contre je vois pas ou ( sauf les jeux bien entendu ... encore que en ce qui me concerne j'ai trouvé TOUT mon bonheur sur mac )



Win a democratiser l'usage des ordinateurs, désolé mais c'est vrai, beaucoup de gens ayant de maigre revenus n'auraient pas pu s'offrir un mac alors que les pc (équipée par defaut de win) a 
399 euro 499  599 699 799...euros ont permis a une grande partie de s'equipée  et qu'on me sorte pas qu'il y' linux car excuser mais linux est certes moins vérolé... mais plus difficile a prendre en main .

Apple est encore réservé a des gens qui savent, qui ont les moyens ou a défauts mettent de l'argent de coté ou prennent un crédit


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

:modo: Eh les modos ! :modo:
on la ferme quand cette discussion où ceux qui parlent le plus ont chacun répété 100 fois leurs arguments ? 
(et on nous a interdit le TGV au bar  )


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple comme ça, qui me passe par la tête, t'essaieras d'utiliser un NetMD sous Mac OS X...
> Je compte pas le nombre de téléphones portables qu'ont peut pas synchroniser sur Mac...
> Des exemples parmi tant d'autres...
> 
> ...


ouais... pas mal l'argument... mais il fait peur en même temps!
=> il y a beaucoup plus de choses compatibles Win que OS X, donc, on utilisera plus Win qu'OS X... qui est "moins" compatible.
Apple a fait du mac la machine la plus "générique" en offrant ce dualboot... mais M$ a, avec 20doses, l'os le plus "générique" également (dû à son «succès»)...
Beaucoup d'analystes sont confiants & voit que du rose pour Apple avec ce BootCamp... mais d'autres revoient l'histoire se répéter (OS/2)...
J'espère que ça marchera... Allez Steve, sors nous une Keynote avec des démos à la fin desquelles tu nous fais un beau p'tit "ouwh!" :rateau:


----------



## macdeck (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben après tout ça y'a plus qu'à faire un petit test!



mon test : 

"You are Amiga OS. Ahead of your time.  You keep a lot of balls in the air.  If only your parents had given you more opportunities to suceed."

jamais eu d'Amiga ... à l'époque, j'avais un MO5


----------



## Philippe (7 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> Ce BootCamp, on le veut tous!!! (même les plus sceptiques, ne serait-ce que pour "voir")


Bof... pas sûr (faudrait faire un sondage ).
J'ai pas trop le courage de lire ces 800 posts, un petit article peut-être pour se mettre au parfum...


Là-dessus :sleep:...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


J'espère que t'utilises jamais le terminal alors


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Apple est encore réservé a des gens qui savent, qui ont les moyens ou a défauts mettent de l'argent de coté ou prennent un crédit



Donc, selon ces critères, la quasi totalité de la population.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi Bill doit rigoler derrière ses lunettes parce que la communauté Apple s'est toujours vantée d'avoir le meilleur OS du monde et qu'elle trouvait windows plus que merdique ... et voilà que c'est la ruée généralisée vers lui avec les plus grands applaudissements
> Curieux et comique à la fois non? ....  :mouais:



Le problème n'est pas là. Le problème est l'énorme différence de part de marché entre Windows et Mac OS X. Comme les développeurs ne font pas forcément des versions pour les 2 plateformes, nous qui sommes minoritaires, nous pouvons être amenés à utiliser des logiciels qui n'existent qu'en version Windows. Pour cette utilisation là, Boot Camp (ou les solutions de virtualisation) est une très bonne chose. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'on va se mettre à aimer Windows.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



C'est marrant, c'est pas Boot Camp qui me fait peur actuellement...mais plutôt certains propos sur MacGé...
Le Mac n'est pas une secte et avoir un Mac ne fait pas de toi un disciple...c'est un choix simplement...
Le fait d'être minoritaire sur le marché des ordinateurs grand publique n'a jamais été *volontaire* pour Apple.
Et je ne crois pas que le fait de réussir à booter Windows sur un Mac menace gravement l'OS X...encore une fois c'est un choix, libre à toi de le faire ou pas.
Je partage entièrement l'opinion de fredintosh, Boot Camp n'est pas sorti par hasard, Apple a forcément une idée derrière la tête.
Pour finir j'ai une petite question idiote: Penser que Windows va étouffer l'OS X n'est pas contradictoire avec le culte que certains vouent à la pomme?? 
L'OS X est le meilleur mais Windows vaincra, paradoxal...


----------



## fpoil (7 Avril 2006)

c'est étrange, j'ai parfois l'impression que certains ont peur de l'avenir et de faire des choix :

à ce que je sache bootcamp offre simplement le choix, à chacun de décider ce qu'il fait. 

Pour ma part je trouve tout simplement cela excitant et étant très curieux par nature je vais testé (bon il faut que je m'achète un mac intel et cela me démange fortement depuis 2 jours et l'imac 20 pouces n'est pas loin)

Quand à l'avenir d' Apple, je ne fais pas de soucis (optimiste ? oui surement) et en ce qui concerne la communauté mac, elle ne va pas disparaître d'un coup de baguette magique, nous sommes tous des passionnés et notre passion, steve sait très bien en jouer


----------



## angelus (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple comme ça, qui me passe par la tête, t'essaieras d'utiliser un NetMD sous Mac OS X...
> Je compte pas le nombre de téléphones portables qu'ont peut pas synchroniser sur Mac...
> Des exemples parmi tant d'autres...
> 
> ...




C'est vrai .. note c'est pas bete je vais synchroniser mon telephone portable avec windows plus compatible et .... à mais " zut " tous mes contact , mon agenda , mes mails , mes telecommande sont sur mon mac ... c'est con qu'est ce que je vais pouvoir synchroniser alors ? Ben j'ai qu'a mettre tous mes contact , mes mails , mon agenda sur le PC ... du coup je vais me servir plus de mon pc que de mon mac .. bah c'est pas grave finalement puisque ca marche et puis sur mon mac il me reste Itunes , ah mais c'est vrai il y est sur PC bon ben finalement j'aurais du acheter directos un PC ... 
Non je taquine , mais c'est vrai que je ne vois pas en quoi win peut etre attractif mis a part pour les appli pro ( c'est pas la majorité d'entre nous j'en suis sur ) et les jeux ... pour les reste les solutions alternatives existent sur mac ... Je  fais exactement la meme chose avec mon PB que ce que je  fesais  avec mon PC ( XP sp2 ) , d'ailleurs bien plus en fait .
Alors le jeu en vaut t'il la chandelle ? pouvoir installer win sur nos machine au risque de les denaturer a jamais ( j'entends par la surtout les risque de securité +++ en amenant a nous l'interet des hacker par exemple ) pour quelques jeux et 2 appli pro que l'on peut faire tourner par ailleurs sur d'autres becanne ? moins pratique certe mais a la limite j'aurais préfére .


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, c'est pas Boot Camp qui me fait peur actuellement...mais plutôt certains propos sur MacGé...
> Le Mac n'est pas une secte et avoir un Mac ne fait pas de toi un disciple...c'est un choix simplement...
> Le fait d'être minoritaire sur le marché des ordinateurs grand publique n'a jamais été *volontaire* pour Apple.
> Et je ne crois pas que le fait de réussir à booter Windows sur un Mac menace gravement l'OS X...encore une fois c'est un choix, libre à toi de le faire ou pas.
> ...




:sleep: 

Allez parce que dans le fond je suis bon comme jésus, un petite exemple vu que le bout du nez semble être le bout du monde pour certains :

- le jambon sous vide est pas très bon voir dégueux et il coûte plus cher que le jambon à la coupe.

Pourtant, dans l'image, grâce aux grandes enseignes et la propagande, on pense qu'il est bien meilleur marché qu'à la coupe, c'est celui qui se vendra le plus.

Y a-t-il un paradoxe ? Pas vraiment... les exemples comme ça sont majoritaires, *ce qui se vend bien n'est pas ce qui est bon, mais ce qui est bien vendu*, rien de plus, le reste c'est de la foutaise.

J'ai pas peur de faire des choix pour l'avenir perso, mes choix sont faits bien au contraire.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (7 Avril 2006)

pitain, je préfèrerais changer de telephone... (Iphone!!)
Windows reste windows et Vista changera pas: ouvrir 5 fenêtres pour lancer une appli...Danke schön, mais non gracias!

La virtualisation va arriver, c'est courru d'avance. Je vous le dis: Boot camp, c'est le petit morceau de fromage du piège à souris !

Il fait beau, le soleil brille, le ciel est bleu, l'eau mouille, les femmes ont leurs secrets et Steve aussi...


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Allez parce que dans le fond je suis bon comme jésus, un petite exemple vu que le bout du nez semble être le bout du monde pour certains :
> 
> ...


Tout à fait exacte et c'est notamment (principalement?) pour cette raison que les gens qui réflechissent ainsi et/ou qui se font avoir par ce genre d'argument commercial sont actuellement sur PC (et le resteront pour ceux pour qui c'est un critère important le prix pas cher).

Les gens qui achètent un Mac sont des gens qui sont prêt à payer plus pour acheter un produit de meilleur qualité. C'est à dire des gens dans ton exemple n'acheteront jamais un jambon sous vide.
Car tu connais toi quelqu'un qui a fait le choix du jambon à la découpe et l'apprecie, qui est revenu ensuite au jambon sous vide? Tu peux mettre toute les pubs et arguments marketing que tu veux, quand quelqu'un a gouté et aime le jambon à la découpe, il ne reviendra jamais au jambon sous vide, sauf si par malheur il n'a plus les moyens financier de se payer un jambon à la découpe, mais même dans ce cas il reviendra au jambon à la découpe aussi sec dès qu'il en aura à nouveau les moyens.

Bref, la loi qui n'a jamais été transgressé jusqu'a maintenant c'est que quand tu goute au luxe tu ne reviens jamais en arrière, sauf contraintes financière t'y obligeant.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

C'est effectivement un exemple à double tranchant (air pascal77)


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un exemple à double tranchant (air pascal77)



J'allais te demander de préciser...


----------



## Eugène13 (7 Avril 2006)

Une petite question à ceux qui ont testé :
A chaque démarage de la machine, faut-il choisir son OS ou peut-on mettre un systême par défaut ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Heu, moi j'achète du jambon sous vide pour pouvoir me payer mles produits mac...


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu, moi j'achète du jambon sous vide pour pouvoir me payer mles produits mac...


Ca c'est une contrainte financière dû à ton pouvoir d'achat qui t'oblige à mettre des priorités. Bref, le fameux "sauf contraintes financières" que j'ai proposé. 
Mais, comme je l'ai dit dans mon précédent post, si tu en avais les moyens tu acheterais à la fois du jambon à la découpe et des Macs. Et d'ailleurs dès que tu en aura les moyens, si un jour tu en as les moyens, je suis sûr que tu ne te privera pas de faire se choix aussi sec.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu, moi j'achète du jambon sous vide pour pouvoir me payer mles produits mac...



Bah tu ferais mieux de manger des treufs, t'aurais déjà un quad + un 30 pouces ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une contrainte financière dû à ton pouvoir d'achat qui t'oblige à mettre des priorités, mais si tu en avais les moyens tu acheterais à la fois du jambon à la découpe et des Macs.




Ca sert à quoi que j'viens d'expliquer que c'était plus cher le JSV ???


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à quoi que j'viens d'expliquer que c'était plus cher le JSV ???


Arf, mal lu  C'est vrai ca? Même comparé à du jambon leader price? (car c'est ceux là qui sont dégeux, les jambon sous vide de marque sont eux assez compétitif face à du jambon à la découpe objectivement (notamment parce que le sous vide conserve très bien, donc si tu prends le même produit sous vide ou à la découpe pour voir une différence faut être très fort)). Franchement j'en doute. C'est pas ce que j'ai pu constater personnellement en tous cas...

Cela dit vis à vis du Mac, le Mac est bien, dans l'image des gens en tous cas, plus cher que le PC et bien que toujours dans l'image des gens il soit bel et bien de meilleur qualité. Les gens choisissent souvent le moins cher, sauf s'ils recherchent spécialement la qualité. C'était ca mon point.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Eugène13 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question à ceux qui ont testé :
> A chaque démarage de la machine, faut-il choisir son OS ou peut-on mettre un systême par défaut ?



Tu peux choisir quel OS tu veux par défaut (dans les pref système>démarrage) et si tu veux en changer, il suffit de presser la touche "alt" en démarrant l'ordi (alors apparaissent deux icônes, chacune représentant un OS; il suffit de cliquer sur celui que tu veux)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Ben jptk t'es pas un vrai macqueux tu achètes pas du jambon cru


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un exemple à double tranchant (air pascal77)


Sous vide où à la découpe l'essentiel est d'arriver à bon porc...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sous vide où à la découpe l'essentiel est d'arriver à bon porc...


Tiens, on est entré au bar sans s'en rendre compte... ça devient grave!


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Arf, mal lu  C'est vrai ca? Même comparé à du jambon leader price (car c'est ceux là qui sont dégeux, les jambon sous vide de marque sont eux assez compétitif face à du jambon à la découpe objectivement (notamment parce que le sous vide conserve très bien, donc si tu prends le même produit sous vide ou à la découpe pour voir une différence faut être très fort))? Franchement j'en doute. C'est pas ce que j'ai pu constater personnellement en tous cas...
> 
> Cela dit vis à vis du Mac, le Mac est bien, dans l'image des gens en tous cas, plus cher que le PC et bien que toujours dans l'image des gens il soit bel et bien de meilleur qualité. Les gens choisissent souvent le moins cher, sauf s'ils recherchent spécialement la qualité. C'était ca mon point.



C'est clair, y a que ça qui compte aujourd'hui, le prix, quelle société de merde, les prix bas coûtent pourtant cher à tout le monde ! (ouai ouai je vous la laisse méditer celle-là :rateau: )

Pour le jambon je t'assure, mais je parle pas du jambon horrible plein d'eau à 1 , je parle de ce qui est mangeable, c'est à dire quand même les marques d'enseignes, sans même jusqu'à parler des marques de soi disante qualité qui elles sont hors de prix.
Faudrait que je regarde pour le jambon 1er prix quand même, mais le conditionnement, les conservateurs, ça se paye ça hein...

Moi j'avais fait la comparaison entre le jambon sous vide d'une marque de qualité, mais un jambon classique et celui du boucher du village, réputé et cher et tout (le truc pour bourgeois quoi) bah le prix au kilo était le même, même mes parents, grand-parents, avec le ticket de caisse ils étaient encore sceptiques, bienvenue dans le meilleur des mondes.

Bon fermons cette passionnante parenthèse :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Parler de jambon un vendredi, ça va relancer l'affaire des carricatures...


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, y a que ça qui compte aujourd'hui, le prix, quelle société de merde, les prix bas coûtent pourtant cher à tout le monde ! (ouai ouai je vous la laisse méditer celle-là :rateau: )


Là dessus je te rejoins entièrement  Et je pense que la totalité des utilisateurs de Mac te rejoignent, car comme je l'ai dit s'ils ont un Mac s'est qu'ils ont déjà compris l'intérêt d'un produit plus cher mais de qualité et donc les inconvénients des produits pas cher (à première vu, mais pas si economique au final) de mauvaise qualité.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (7 Avril 2006)

Si on en vient à utiliser l'argument économique:
Pour l'instant, tout acheteur potentiel a encore sa licence XP, donc cela pose pas de problème pour lui. Mais quand en 2007, on lui proposera d'installer VISTA moyennant quoi? 300?

VOus croyez qu'il va les débourser ou s'intéresser à OSX et éventuellement Léopard pour 100?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Parce qu'il y a des gens qui achètent windoz ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Hop je viens de faire switcher le chef du labo des gaz nobles avec cette histoire (enfin plutot la virtualisation) il pourra quand même utiliser son soft de spectrométrie


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le chef du labo des gaz nobles


Il mange du jambon supérieur lui apparemment...   

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Avril 2006)

Jeromemac, t'as volé le mot de passe de la session de JPTK ?????


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Jeromemac, t'as volé le mot de passe de la session de JPTK ?????



Je voulais dire que je connais que des windoz user qui le volent, tout comme les mac user d'ailleurs  




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hop je viens de faire switcher le chef du labo des gaz nobles avec cette histoire (enfin plutot la virtualisation) il pourra quand même utiliser son soft de spectrométrie



Il est proctologue ?  

Des photos ! Des photos du switch ! :love:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (7 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Si on en vient à utiliser l'argument économique:
> Pour l'instant, tout acheteur potentiel a encore sa licence XP, donc cela pose pas de problème pour lui. Mais quand en 2007, on lui proposera d'installer VISTA moyennant quoi? 300?
> 
> VOus croyez qu'il va les débourser ou s'intéresser à OSX et éventuellement Léopard pour 100?



Oui et comme le rappel Crosoft, il a pas le droit de l'installer son XP lié à son PC.

Alors : il achète un neuf, et entre un neuf XP ou VISTA il y aura juste le nouveau prix lié à la modernité du système , ou alors il fait dans l'illégal (même en installant SA licence).

C'est pas un problème économique, c'est une nouvelle possibilité, et à chacun de voir s'il en a l'utilité ou le besoin.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## nemo74 (7 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Si on en vient à utiliser l'argument économique:
> Pour l'instant, tout acheteur potentiel a encore sa licence XP, donc cela pose pas de problème pour lui.



Faux, pour avoir switché il y a trois mois, j'ai bien un Windows XP, mais il n'a pas le SP 2. Je pense que la majorité des utilisateurs de pc  sont dans mon cas. Le  SP 2 a tout juste une année et la plupart l'on mis à jour depuis une version antérieur du système. Bref, si je veux être dans la légalité, je dois racheter une licence avec un cd contenant le SP 2. Autre arnaque, en théorie les licences XP vendus avec les ordinateurs ne peuvent pas être réutilisées.


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

nemo74 a dit:
			
		

> Faux, pour avoir switché il y a trois mois, j'ai bien un Windows XP, mais il n'a pas le SP 2. Je pense que la majorité des utilisateurs de pc  sont dans mon cas. Le  SP 2 a tout juste une année et la plupart l'on mis à jour depuis une version antérieur du système. Bref, si je veux être dans la légalité, je dois racheter une licence avec un cd contenant le SP 2.


Non, sur le site de Microsoft, il y a un utilitaire pour créer un CD d'installation Windows XP SP2 à partir d'un CD SP1 et du SP2 téléchargé.
Mais de toute façon, tu n'as pas le droit d'utiliser ton Windows sur une autre machine...

@+
iota


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

Je suis un peu perdu là  plus haut je constate qu'on compare les OS à du jambon (windows sous vide et OSX à la coupe c'est ça ??)
Vous savez ce qu'on dit : tout est bon dans le cochon ! 
Donc pas de soucis à se faire


----------



## ignace (7 Avril 2006)

Lut, je n'ai que le sp1 de xp pro, est ce possible de l'installer sur mon imac ??
qqun a t il deja tenté l'aventure ?
est ce que je risque qque chose ?


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

Il te faut XP SP2... c'est écrit sur la boite


----------



## houlala63 (7 Avril 2006)

Sans déconner ,sur la page avant celle la ya au moins 10 posts qui parlent de jambon


----------



## Imaginus (7 Avril 2006)

Windows c'est mal. :rateau:


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

BootCamp ? pour ça ?? 
ps : tu vois JPTK y a de l'espoir


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> BootCamp ? pour ça ??
> ps : tu vois JPTK y a de l'espoir


Eh oui, on essaie le truc, cela ne sert à rien pour la plupart... et on jette.

Goodbye BootCamp


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Allez parce que dans le fond je suis bon comme jésus, un petite exemple vu que le bout du nez semble être le bout du monde pour certains :
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'aparté culinaire...  

Je vais chercher mes jumelles histoire de voir le monde.  

Oh, juste un détaille, la seule chose que tu as démontré c'est que le marketing à beaucoup d'importance...et alors?? C'est pas nouveau.
D'ailleurs Apple n'est pas trop mauvais dans ce domaine la preuve.


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

euh  Frodon et JPTK pour parler jambon il y a ce nouveau forum Windows sur Mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sous vide où à la découpe l'essentiel est d'arriver à bon porc...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> euh &#8230; Frodon et JPTK pour parler jambon il y a ce nouveau forum Windows sur Mac &#8230;



En voyant le dernier fil de la liste (celui sur le fonctionnement de la souris), je pense à un truc : la Mighty Mouse, dont les fonctions sont plus limitées sous Windows. Ca sera pareil avec Boot Camp ?


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2006)

je lis un peu des fofo "propc" pour voir les réactions (y en a qui sont bien drôles... ). & un truc chelou que j'avais pas vu sur le site d'Apple (pourtant, je l'ai lue plusieurs fois cette page sur bootcamp ), c'est qu'il nécessite 10 Go à lui tout seul?
Quid?


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> euh  Frodon et JPTK pour parler jambon il y a ce nouveau forum Windows sur Mac


Le meilleur indicateur de la réussite de Apple avec bootcamp sera ce forum.
Non ? Le nombre de messages, leur nature nous en dira plus que toutes nos projections plus ou moins raisonnées.

Laissons du temps au temps, de toutes façons on ne peut rien y faire ou presque...


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En voyant le dernier fil de la liste (celui sur le fonctionnement de la souris), je pense à un truc : la Mighty Mouse, dont les fonctions sont plus limitées sous Windows. Ca sera pareil avec Boot Camp ?


Il ne manquerait plus qu'elle fonctionne mieux sur windows que sur os x !

Mais où va-t-on ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Faudrait pouvoir régler les boutons latéraux pour le "ALT CTRL Suppr"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais où va-t-on ?



Droit dans le mur si j'en crois certains commentaires très pessimistes sur ce forum.


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pouvoir régler les boutons latéraux pour le "ALT CTRL Suppr"


Une souris mono bouton suffirait je pense : action par défaut sur le bouton gauche.


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Avril 2006)

est il possible d'installer windows XP meme si celui ci se reparti sur 3 CD?
merci pour la reponse.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> est il possible d'installer windows XP meme si celui ci se reparti sur 3 CD?
> merci pour la reponse.


Si c'est un windows officiel oui, s'il est piraté ça va corrompre tout ton disque dur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Ils viennent d'en parler sur France 2


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> est il possible d'installer windows XP meme si celui ci se reparti sur 3 CD?
> merci pour la reponse.



S'il est sur 3 cd, c'est qu'il y a d'autres choses que windows, c'est un kit de restauration. Il faut voir si les fichiers sont disposés comme sur un cd normal, mais normalement c'est illégal de reprendre le windows d'un autre ordi.


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> est il possible d'installer windows XP meme si celui ci se reparti sur 3 CD?
> merci pour la reponse.



Non puisque XP ne reconnait pas la touche d'ejection du clavier avant que les drivers soient installé, il ne sera pas possible d'ejecter un disque avant la fin de l'installation. Donc il n'est pas possible d'installer un Windows qui est sur plusieurs CD. Prendre une version sur un CD ou arriver à mettre ta version 3 CD sur un DVD (je crois que y'a des techniques pour faire un DVD d'install à partir d'une version multi CD de Windows).


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

je crois que ce bootcamp fait autant d'effet que le passage au processeurs intel


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ce bootcamp fait autant d'effet que le passage au processeurs intel




Je crois même bcp plus


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2006)

c'est dingue, je tombe sur le 13h de France2... & de quoi ils parlent?  de BootCamp (encore! :rateau: )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ce bootcamp fait autant d'effet que le passage au processeurs intel


Ben c'est ça qu'est drôle puisque des solutions libres identiques allaient sortir de toute manière /rEFIt), c'est juste que c'est apple qui l'a annoncé sur une belle page pleine d'insultes sur microsoft en plus 








Et ce n'est pas une surprise non plus vu que quelques jours à peine après l'annonce de Jobs sur le passage à Intel Schiller avait affirmé ne pas empêcher une telle chose, ce qui me fait m'étonner des réactions qui hurlentr au scandale, elles ont presque une année de retard


----------



## Max London (7 Avril 2006)

Moi qui avait vu cette news de Bootcamp même sans la lire au début...
J'ouvre Le Soir (journal belge), sur quoi je tombe?  Sur un article économique (montée de l'action AAPL) 
Enfin bon, cette nouvelle a effectivement lancé un pavé dans la soupe


----------



## ignace (7 Avril 2006)

Merci et si je prend une version oem de windaube ??
qui elle est sp 2.....:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, c'est pas Boot Camp qui me fait peur actuellement...mais plutôt certains propos sur MacGé...
> L'OS X est le meilleur mais Windows vaincra, paradoxal...


Tout à fait
Beaucoups disaient que le format bétamax dans les magnétoscopes étaient le meilleur que l'on ai pût jamais inventé et que le VHS était merdique en vis-à-vis
Aujourd'hui Il me reste quelques vieilles cassettes betamax ... depuis longtemps elles me servent de cales  sous une étagère dans mon annexe
Voilà le sort des machines qui coûtent chers .... seul le prix compte aujiourd'hui ... et le désir du luxe n'est plus qu'un vieux souvenir ... Si l'OSX tourne un jour sur PC (et pourquoi pas?) je vous prédit une descente aux enfers des machines Apple à l'avantage du monde bon marché de l'univers PC

De toute façon moi si j'ai envie de Windaube pour quelques applications spécialisées je ressort tout simplement mon vieux pc poussiéreux de mon grenier .. je vais pas me taper 3000 euros pour cela!!



.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Bétamax... je préférais nettement parler jambon :rateau:


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bétamax... je préférais nettement parler jambon :rateau:


Et Monique Ranou, elle va installer XP sur son Mac ou pas ???? :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et Monique Ranou, elle va installer XP sur son Mac ou pas ???? :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



Evidemment, Os 9 et OS X qui la tiennent, XP qui la n@@@@@@.


----------



## Fondug (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben jptk t'es pas un vrai macqueux tu achètes pas du jambon cru


 
+1, y'a que le Jamon patanegra iberico bellota de Jabugo qui compte, le reste...


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple, la nouvelle machine à... s(and)witch :rateau: 




Houlà, faut vraiment que je sorte... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bétamax... je préférais nettement parler jambon :rateau:


Plutôt à l' OS (x)  alors 

 :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et Monique Ranou, elle va installer XP sur son Mac ou pas ???? :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



Elle a un Mac Monique Ranou ?


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

n'empèche cela fait un argument de moins (et de taille) pour les pcistes
je ne vois pas aujourd'hui quels sont les arguments qu'il reste aux pcistes pour ne pas acheter mac, mis à part le prix de la machine, il va falloir travailler là dessus


----------



## Eugène13 (7 Avril 2006)

Merci Manolo de ta réponse claire et précise, je vais essayer cela ce week end. J'ai un soft qui s'utilise que sur xp, cela tombe bien...
Merci Steve


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Ben le prix est désormais relatif pour des machines qui font tourner tous les OS (comme comme les PC, gniark gniark gniark)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Eugène13 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Manolo de ta réponse claire et précise, je vais essayer cela ce week end. J'ai un soft qui s'utilise que sur xp, cela tombe bien...
> Merci Steve


http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120467


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

En relatif oui mais en prix brut les gens voient toujours mac plus cher, c'est juste qu'il faut leur expliquer patiemment , _(quand je pense au prix que j'avais acheté pour la boite le mac qui faisait windows et macos, c'etait une fortune, mais au moins avec une combinaison de touche tu avais deux machines, deux vraies machines en 1.)_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

- Comment ça ? ton PC ne fait tourner QUE Windows ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet mais je voudrai savoir c quoi la différence entre virtualisation et emulation ?


----------



## Fondug (7 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet mais je voudrai savoir c quoi la différence entre virtualisation et emulation ?


 
Ben si t'as pris du jambon sous vide et que tu veux du à la découpe, faut retourner booter la porte du frigo...


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet


C'est bien dommage, tu aurais eu la réponse à ta question...   

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Merci quand même


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet mais je voudrai savoir c quoi la différence entre virtualisation et emulation ?



Virtualisation c'est mieux qu'émulation  enfin je crois :rose:
demande à Supermoquette il explique ça super bien !


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (7 Avril 2006)

Eh eh eh, installé sur mon MacBookPro 1.83, pas un truc de travers, tout à fonctionné à merveille! Pour dire, quand Apple s'attaque à Windows, ca fonctionne encore mieux que Windows natif 

Très pratique cette solution de dual boot!

BRAVO Steve! You're the best!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Virtualisation c'est mieux qu'émulation &#8230; enfin je crois :rose:
> demande à Supermoquette il explique ça super bien !



Essayons à sa place : 
virtualisation : tu fais semblant de baiser une super nana en utilisant en fai un ustensile de sex shop
émulation : tu imagines que tu baises une super nana en baisaint une pouf'

Edit : zut, encore un post sur le jambon..


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

Une petite vidéo! :love:


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (7 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Essayons à sa place :
> virtualisation : tu fais semblant de baiser une super nana en utilisant en fai un ustensile de sex shop
> émulation : tu imagines que tu baises une super nana en baisaint une pouf'
> 
> Edit : zut, encore un post sur le jambon..


Je dirais que:
l'émulation, c'est honorer ta régulière pendant que tu t'esquintes à essayer de faire plaisir à une autre en même temps, avec un ustensile ou non. Bref, aucune n'est vraiment satisfaites parce que tu t'es dispersé... 

La virtualisation, c'est la seconde qui croit que tu t'occupes d'elle alors que t'as éteins la lumière et que c'est ton pote (ou ton chien, mais alors t'es un fou!) qui la travaille. 

Voilà aussi mon histoire de cochon


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait
> Beaucoups disaient que le format bétamax dans les magnétoscopes étaient le meilleur que l'on ai pût jamais inventé et que le VHS était merdique en vis-à-vis
> Aujourd'hui Il me reste quelques vieilles cassettes betamax ... depuis longtemps elles me servent de cales  sous une étagère dans mon annexe
> Voilà le sort des machines qui coûtent chers .... seul le prix compte aujiourd'hui ... et le désir du luxe n'est plus qu'un vieux souvenir ... Si l'OSX tourne un jour sur PC (et pourquoi pas?) je vous prédit une descente aux enfers des machines Apple à l'avantage du monde bon marché de l'univers PC
> ...



Que veux-tu que je répondes. 
Peut-être qu'Apple disparaîtra un jour, je n'en sais rien. 
Mais si c'est le cas, le premier responsable sera Apple lui-même, non?
C'est à lui d'imposer ses machines, d'imposer sa vision de l'informatique comme il l'a fait avec l'iPod pour la musique. 
Je ne suis pas à la place de Steve Jobs, il fait les choix qu'il lui semble le mieux pour son entreprise...il se trompe peut-être...ou pas.
On verra bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Edit : zut, encore un post sur le jambon..



On peut remplacer le jambon par du poisson si tu veux.  Ca marche aussi. Pour reprendre la métaphore de Fondug, si tu as pris du poisson pané et que tu veux du poisson frais, faut retourner booter la porte du frigo.


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que:
> l'émulation, c'est honorer ta régulière pendant que tu t'esquintes à essayer de faire plaisir à une autre en même temps, avec un ustensile ou non. Bref, aucune n'est vraiment satisfaites parce que tu t'es dispersé...
> 
> La virtualisation, c'est la seconde qui croit que tu t'occupes d'elle alors que t'as éteins la lumière et que c'est ton pote (ou ton chien, mais alors t'es un fou!) qui la travaille.
> ...


L'emulation c'est comme parler, par l'intermédiaire d'un(e) interprete (i.e: qui joue le rôle de 'l'émulateur'), à une jeune femme qui n'a pas la même langue maternelle que toi (e.g: utilise la langue x86 alors que tu parles le PowerPC), et qui plus est ne raisonne pas de la même façon que toi (e.g: fait tourner Windows alors que tu fonctionne sous MacOS X).

La virtualisation, c'est parler directement (i.e: sans interprete) avec une jeune femme qui parle la même langue maternelle que toi (e.g: vous utilisez tous les deux la langue x86), mais qui ne raisonne pas de la même façon que toi (e.g: fait tourner Windows alors que tu fonctionne sous MacOS X).


----------



## MacMadam (7 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Heu tu es visionnaire...? car justement non ca va être l'opposé



Je ne mettrais pas main à couper ! Les habitudes sont difficiles à perdre. J'ai l'impression que les PCistes vont acheter un Mac pour le design, et continuer sur Windows XP.


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo! :love:



déjà vue sur MacGé


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mettrais pas main à couper ! Les habitudes sont difficiles à perdre. J'ai l'impression que les PCistes vont acheter un Mac pour le design, et continuer sur Windows XP.


Pour ceux qui achète un Mac pour le design uniquement sans rechercher une alternative à Windows. Oui très certainement.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, dans ce cas ces utilisateur n'aurait jamais acheté un Mac sans BootCamp, car ils ne voient à priori pas de raison d'abandonner Windows et on ne veulent pas changer leur habitudes. Et ca n'est pas non plus l'intention en achetant le Mac, car ils ont alors l'intention d'installer Windows XP aussitôt le Mac acheté et déballé, mais...

...Cependant, ils pourraient bien alors s'interesser subitement à MacOS X comme effet de bord, puisqu'ils devront l'utiliser au moins un minimum (ne serait ce que pour lancer l'assistant d'installation de BootCamp). Minimum qui peut suffir à éveiller leur curiosité... Là encore chose inimaginable sans BootCamp, puisqu'ils n'auraient même pas acheté de Mac en premier lieu.

Le chalenge d'Apple est donc d'arriver, comme ils l'ont déjà fait remarquablement avec les iPods, à faire en sorte d'arriver à éveiller l'intéret pour MacOS X d'un maximum d'utilisateur dès les premières secondes d'utilisation, qu'ils aient ou pas entendu parlé et/ou songé à utiliser MacOS X auparavant.


----------



## iota (7 Avril 2006)

Sans oublier qu'Apple aura réussi à vendre un Mac à une personne qui, de toute façon, n'en n'aurait jamais acheté un sans Boot Camp...

Boot Camp peut être un très bon cheval de troie, comme l'explique Frodon ci-dessus...

@+
iota


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> déjà vue sur MacGé &#8230;



Et celle là! Parceque moi je vais bien me marrer quand j'en verrai un balancer son iMac avec merdoz...


----------



## Frodon (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Et celle là! Parceque moi je vais bien me marrer quand j'en verrai un balancer son iMac avec merdoz...



Ce qui est bien avec les Mac c'est que tu as le calmant livré avec: MacOS X


----------



## Piewhy (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Et celle là! Parceque moi je vais bien me marrer quand j'en verrai un balancer son iMac avec merdoz...



ça va finir au bar si on continue!

quelqu'un peut nous donner la traduction j'ai cru comprendre

jouer, je veux jouer haaaaaaaaaaaa

positive attidue

quoi!?

haaaaaa

jouer

haaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir au bar si on continue!



Ben finalement ce serait pas plus mal, non?  Parcequ'avec iBoot on va bientôt avoir une overdoz  



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut nous donner la traduction j'ai cru comprendre
> 
> jouer, je veux jouer haaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Ach! Et moi qui pensait que tu possédais un master en deutsch...


----------



## BlueEyes (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Et celle là! Parceque moi je vais bien me marrer quand j'en verrai un balancer son iMac avec merdoz...



C'est le fils de Bill Gates ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2006)

BlueEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fils de Bill Gates ?



Non, un allemand qui n'aime pas perdre (*Unreal* il me semble) c'est tout.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Avril 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

>



Quel bel ecran bleu de la mort. 
Encore 2 ou 300 de ses freres et tu vireras Windows de ton Mac...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

C'est l'arme à switcher de Steve Jobs!!!


----------



## clochelune (7 Avril 2006)

envie de réagir!
j'ai loupé le coche en janvier dernier, je pensais acheter un imac G5 17 ou 20 pouces, puis plaf, j'ai pris uns Asus 17 pouces et je regrette mon choix... disons que je balance entre l'univers du mac et celui du PC (mais avec préférence pour l'univers de la pomme, sa stabilité, sa simplicité toute intuitive) et que pour des raisons "pratiques" mais en fait pas tant que ça, j'ai repris un PC tout en regrettant le non achat du mac

là, avec le nouveau système et léopard qui va être mis en place (car bien que sous pc je suis continuellement l'actualité mac et macgé mais sans intervenir puisque sous pc, grr!) je me dis que ça pourrait être intéressant ce nouveau système, bien que je craigne aussi que ce fichu XP ne viennt déstabiliser la stabilité légendaire de la pomme...

(j'ai souri à la remarque prochain virus sur mac, windows xp)

j'utilise XP tout en n'aimant pas ce système, en regrettant ma pomme première!

mais bon, je verrai avec léopard en vous lisant ce que ça donnera! même si la pomme perd un peu son âme...

bonne soirée à toute la bande! je reviendrai un jour à la pomme (qui sait quand ?)


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> envie de réagir!
> j'ai loupé le coche en janvier dernier, je pensais acheter un imac G5 17 ou 20 pouces, puis plaf, j'ai pris uns Asus 17 pouces et je regrette mon choix... disons que je balance entre l'univers du mac et celui du PC (mais avec préférence pour l'univers de la pomme, sa stabilité, sa simplicité toute intuitive) et que pour des raisons "pratiques" mais en fait pas tant que ça, j'ai repris un PC tout en regrettant le non achat du mac
> 
> là, avec le nouveau système et léopard qui va être mis en place (car bien que sous pc je suis continuellement l'actualité mac et macgé mais sans intervenir puisque sous pc, grr!) je me dis que ça pourrait être intéressant ce nouveau système, bien que je craigne aussi que ce fichu XP ne viennt déstabiliser la stabilité légendaire de la pomme...
> ...




N'empêche, j'ai beau relire ton post, je vois pas ce qui t'as fait basculer vers  ton asus, c'est dingue quand même, t'avais même pas de bonne raisons de le faire et en plus tu le regrettes, comme quoi ça tient à pas grand chose et la force de dissuasion de micromachin est tellement forte qu'au final tu te dis qu'il vaut peut-être mieux prendre un pc mais en fait tu sais même pas pourquoi.

Si on prend ton cas, le mac qui boot aussi sous windoz est le truc qui finit de te convaincre, n'empêche que tu regardes ça aussi comme ça :mouais: et ton cas n'est pas une généralité


----------



## zigouiman (7 Avril 2006)

Et Virtual PC ? heureusement qu'on l'a pour nos pauv' petits mac sous PowerPC  

Avec l'annonce de BootCamp, Apple a frappé un grand coup. Et je ne sais pas s'il se rendent bien compte des répercussions que cela peut avoir... 
Des pans entier de professionnels obligés de tourner sur PC (architectes, design industriel, image de synthède) à cause d'applications spécifiques... vont tomber dans le giron des macistes... Tout ça juste pour posséder une belle machine avec Windows dessus ? 

Mais un mac qui fait tourner windows, c'est... un PC ! Je vois déjà les futurs débats Mac/PC tourner à la schizo :bebe: 

Franchement est-ce vous imaginez qu'on puisse acheter un Mac sans utiliser OSX ? Mais le problème du Dual Boot c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir une appli Windows qui tourne dans une fenêtre OSX (ça serait le pied pourtant)... C'est 2 mondes différents, 2 philosophies, 2 conceptions totalement à l'opposé l'une de l'autre... et mac ou pas, il faut choisir... c'est impossible de travailler continuellement sur les deux à la fois... et trimballer ses fichiers de l'un à l'autre ? non merci.

Et bonjour les Benchs de comparaison Dell/Sony/HP/Apple... Ca va être le grand déballage !

Finalement je sais plus si c'est vraiment une bonne idée...


----------



## benkenobi (7 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Mais un mac qui fait tourner windows, c'est... un PC ! Je vois déjà les futurs débats Mac/PC tourner à la schizo :bebe:



 Aaah ben ça y est on y vient... 

Et oui tous vos macs ne sont que des boites avec de l'électronique dedans... comme les PC !!! 

Alors calmez-vous et soyez heureux de pouvoir en faire un peu plus avec vos macs chéris !


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

L'édito de Lionel de Macbidouille est plutôt bon et résume quand même bien le truc, oui je le poste ici  



> Boot Camp, premières impressions - Lionel - 17:40:14 - Réactions
> 
> A peine libéré, je n'ai pas résisté à la tentation d'installer Boot Camp sur mon MacBook Pro.
> Voici donc mes premières impressions.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> mac ou pas, il faut choisir... c'est impossible de travailler continuellement sur les deux à la fois...


pourquoi? c'est pas bon pour la santé?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

A part ça, est-ce que parmi ceux qui ont installé Boot Camp, quelqu'un sait comment modifier le nom et l'icône du disque dur de Windows sur le bureau de Mac OS? Chez moi, il a l'air "bridé"...


----------



## zigouiman (7 Avril 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi? c'est pas bon pour la santé?



je croyais qu'on ne voyait pas la partition mac à partir de Windows... on fait comment pour partager des fichiers ? Ou alors de OSX on voit la partition Win... ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> je croyais qu'on ne voyait pas la partition mac à partir de Windows... on fait comment pour partager des fichiers ? Ou alors de OSX on voit la partition Win... ?



Je parle effectivement du disque dur de Windows que l'on voit depuis OSX (la tronche de ce qui se passe sous xp, on s'en fout: c'est moche de toutes façons)

Pour l'échange de fichiers, j'ai pas trop essayé. Mais dans la doc de Boot camp, il est expliqué que tu peux formater ta partition pour windows en FAT (pour un échange entre OSX et Windows plus facile) ou en NTFS (pour une meilleure sécurité); j'ai opté pour la sécurité...


----------



## zigouiman (7 Avril 2006)

Enfin Apple aurait mieux fait de sortir un Boot PS2 juste pour jouer à Shadow of the colossus...


----------



## Imaginus (7 Avril 2006)

MDR effet indirect ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

hi hi hi excellent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

est ce que qqn qui a installe bootcamp pourrait tester des jeux pc pour nous dire le rendu svp ?


merci beaucoup


----------



## fpoil (7 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que qqn qui a installe bootcamp pourrait tester des jeux pc pour nous dire le rendu svp ?
> 
> 
> merci beaucoup




va voir ici


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

en effet ca marche bien !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> en effet ca marche bien !


C'est d'une caricature !


----------



## power600 (7 Avril 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ici : http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> LOL et pan dans la gue****  :love:


Apple oublie un peu vite que c'est un "grand" du monde PC qui est à l'origine de l'EFI  

http://www.intel.com/technology/efi/


----------



## BeatKickAll (7 Avril 2006)

Je veux bien acdcepter vos arguments, de toutes façon celà ne concerne que ceux qui ont acheté leur mac depuis moins de trois mois et les futurs acheteurs ;
Mais Apple se met là en concurrence frontale avec Windows (Sauf des détails comme l'EFI), et en 20 ans de micro aucun challenger n'a pu survivre....


----------



## fpoil (7 Avril 2006)

beatkickall pour un newbie tu y vas franco  

cela va plaire 

c'est assez fun en fait bootcamp


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien acdcepter vos arguments, de toutes façon celà ne concerne que ceux qui ont acheté leur mac depuis moins de trois mois et les futurs acheteurs ;
> Mais Apple se met là en concurrence frontale avec Windows (Sauf des détails comme l'EFI), et en 20 ans de micro aucun challenger n'a pu survivre....



mais chez windows ca va leur faire vendre encore plus de licences donc au contraire ils sont content ! et ils vont meme se narguer d'avoir bientot 100% de windows sur des becanes !


----------



## al02 (7 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> mais chez windows ca va leur faire vendre encore plus de licences donc au contraire ils sont content ! et *ils vont meme se narguer* d'avoir bientot 100% de windows sur des becanes !



Bien dit !   Kiss kiss !


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit !



Parce que tu as compris la phrase ???  
JE vais aller me narguer dans la scène moi tiens :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien acdcepter vos arguments, de toutes façon celà ne concerne que ceux qui ont acheté leur mac depuis moins de trois mois et les futurs acheteurs ;
> Mais Apple se met là en concurrence frontale avec Windows (Sauf des détails comme l'EFI), et en 20 ans de micro aucun challenger n'a pu survivre....




*On va tous mourir dans d'atroces souffrances je l'avais bien dit !!!!!! *


----------



## BeatKickAll (7 Avril 2006)

Maintenant je souhaite bien du courage aux contributeurs pour renouveller leurs arguments. Il y a quelques mois, c'était
- Apple utilise des processeurs plus performant et plus en phase avec l'OS que Wintel
- Apple vous débarasse de tous les tracas de windows
- Apple c'est aucun risque de virus (et ceux qui attaquent maintenant le cluster de démarrage en session winows ?)
- Apple c'est se différencier de la masse
- Apple c'est un stade de l'utilisation informatique où l'on se soucie plus de sa vie numérique que de jouer aux derniers jeux
etc...

Bonne cogitation, personnellement, j'aurais un certain remord à avoir convaincu des gens avec ça ces derniers mois...


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu as compris la phrase ???
> JE vais aller me narguer dans la scène moi tiens :rateau:



narguer ....  targuer ... c'est pour meler la confusion , mais bon apparement ta pas tout compris !


----------



## skystef (7 Avril 2006)

Moi en tous cas, je vais pouvoir me débarasser du PC sous peu.... Je m'acheterais un Mac Book à la rentrée s'il est sorti d'ici là et une console de jeu pour jouer (j'aime pas les jeux pc) et adieu le PC. Windows me servira pour faire tourner quelques applications dont j'ai malheureusement besoin pour mes études.... 

Seul point noir, XP sur Mac veut dire pour moi moins de jeux OSX (même si l'on en joue pas sur son Mac, c'est des points en plus pour microchiotte) et moins de portage sous cet OS.... ce qui me fait détester encore plus Windows


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

Bon J'ai eu l'occasion de tester, après FarCry, toujours ac mon MBP 1,83Ghz, CALL OF DUTY 2... Le constat est plutôt alarmant... Ca marche du feu de dieu !!!!!! Toutes les options actives !!!! Par contre revers de la médaille j'ai eu le droit a quelques petits écrans bleus de la part de Windows notamment avec Skype lorsque j'ai tenté de mettre la cam lol :s Mais bon c'est pas trop grave...De tt facon pr moi, Windobe ce n'est que pr l'eclate sur jeux vidéos et qqs petits programmes (Genre pour le GPS)...  Il n'est pas question de rompre avec Os X


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Bon J'ai eu l'occasion de tester, après FarCry, toujours ac mon MBP 1,83Ghz, CALL OF DUTY 2... Le constat est plutôt alarmant... Ca marche du feu de dieu !!!!!! Toutes les options actives !!!! Par contre revers de la médaille j'ai eu le droit a quelques petits écrans bleus de la part de Windows notamment avec Skype lorsque j'ai tenté de mettre la cam lol :s Mais bon c'est pas trop grave...De tt facon pr moi, Windobe ce n'est que pr l'eclate sur jeux vidéos et qqs petits programmes (Genre pour le GPS)... Il n'est pas question de rompre avec Os X


 

ouais mais c'est un bug de skype avec certains cams...


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais c'est un bug de skype avec certains cams...



Oki oki.. Merci pour l'info


----------



## ederntal (7 Avril 2006)

Pour info... c'est combien de page le records d'un thread POUR UN SUJET SERIEUX comme celui ci


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour info... c'est combien de page le records d'un thread POUR UN SUJET SERIEUX comme celui ci


MDR  J'sais pas trop !! Je sais qu'il y a un topic sur la customisation qui doit en être à... 240 pages plus ou moins... Patience, on s'accroce on y arrivera !!!!! En tout cas je plains celui qui prend le forum en cours... S'taper 40 pages de lecture...    :mouais:


----------



## BeatKickAll (7 Avril 2006)

La différence avec les autres annonces est qu'il y a une présentation (keynote). Le forum sature et se rafraîchit mal, des salons iChat sont alors en place pour déverser les réactions scandalisées, le nombre de posts est donc moins important.


----------



## gibet_b (7 Avril 2006)

"Bonne cogitation, personnellement, j'aurais un certain remord à avoir convaincu des gens avec ça ces derniers mois..." --> C'est moi où ca troll à mort ces derniers jours ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Avril 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour info... c'est combien de page le records d'un thread POUR UN SUJET SERIEUX comme celui ci



le bug du G5 on a dépassé les 50 il me semble...
mais en 6 mois...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Avril 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tous cas, je vais pouvoir me débarasser du PC sous peu.... Je m'acheterais un Mac Book à la rentrée s'il est sorti d'ici là et une console de jeu pour jouer (j'aime pas les jeux pc) et adieu le PC. Windows me servira pour faire tourner quelques applications dont j'ai malheureusement besoin pour mes études....
> 
> Seul point noir, XP sur Mac veut dire pour moi moins de jeux OSX (même si l'on en joue pas sur son Mac, c'est des points en plus pour microchiotte) et moins de portage sous cet OS.... ce qui me fait détester encore plus Windows



attend donc 10.5 ,tout sera integré ,et ce sera plus une béta...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> "Bonne cogitation, personnellement, j'aurais un certain remord à avoir convaincu des gens avec ça ces derniers mois..." --> C'est moi où ca troll à mort ces derniers jours ?


C'est moi ou tu prends la mouche un peu vite ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *On va tous mourir dans d'atroces souffrances je l'avais bien dit !!!!!! *



Mais non, mais non.  

Au contraire : le loup Apple est entré dans la bergerie PC et il a très faim (pensez : toutes ces années passées à devoir se contenter de miettes de parts de marché). Ca va être un vrai carnage. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je souhaite bien du courage aux contributeurs pour renouveller leurs arguments. Il y a quelques mois, c'était
> - Apple utilise des processeurs plus performant et plus en phase avec l'OS que Wintel
> - Apple vous débarasse de tous les tracas de windows
> - Apple c'est aucun risque de virus (et ceux qui attaquent maintenant le cluster de démarrage en session winows ?)
> ...


Perso je n'ai aucun remords... car dans un discours ou conseil il faut situer un contexte.
A l'époque des Pentium 2, les proc G3 étaient nettement plus performant.
A l'époque des Pentium 3 et début P IV, les G4 étaient nettement plus performant...
A l'époque des G4 récent, les G5 sont nettement plus performants... 

De G4, Apple a fini par laisser tomber Motorola car ils n'étaient plus en mesure de faire évoluer les G4. Apple a donc choisi IBM pour les G5. Superbe proc, mais le problème aujourd'hui est que ce proc arrive au point mort pour les portables. Certes IBM a pu sortir des proc dual core, mais impossible de les mettre dans un iMac, encore moins les portables. Les portables sont toujours au point mort avec une architecture qui date d'il y a une dizaine d'année. Ce qui est énorme dans le monde de l'informatique. 

Aujourd'hui Apple choisi d'utiliser les proc Intel. Perso je trouve que c'est un choix judicieux, car on a maintenant des portables équipés d'un proc à deux coeurs avec la même autonomie que les PB... 

Donc...



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> - Apple utilise des processeurs plus performant et plus en phase avec l'OS que Wintel


L'expérience montre qu'Apple ne doit jamais dépendre d'un fabricant. OS X a été pensé et conçu pour pouvoir fonctionner quelques soit le proc. Donc quoi qu'il arrive OS X sera toujours optimisé pour le proc utilisé. Tu ne vas quand pas me dire que les G4 qui se trouvent dans les PB sont plus performant que les core duo... Et les core duo font jeu égal avec les G5 tout en consommant beaucoup moins...



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> - Apple vous débarasse de tous les tracas de windows


Oui Apple nous débarrasse toujours les tracas de Windows. N'oublies pas, les machines Apple ne sont toujours livrées que avec OS X et non pas avec Windows.



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> - Apple c'est aucun risque de virus (et ceux qui attaquent maintenant le cluster de démarrage en session winows ?)


Apple c'est toujours risque de virus minimum... (je ne dirais pas aucun risque) toujours aucun virus pour OS X. Si un client souhaite de démarrer en session Windows, ben c'est le choix du client, ce n'est pas le choix d'Apple. Rappel deux, les machines Apple sont toujours livrées avec OS X par défaut, et pas Windows.



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> - Apple c'est se différencier de la masse


Apple dans la philosophie est toujours différent des autres. Est-ce que Sun ou Silicon Graphique qui utilisent aussi des proc Intel et la même que la masse.



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> - Apple c'est un stade de l'utilisation informatique où l'on se soucie plus de sa vie numérique que de jouer aux derniers jeux


Ce serait dommage de se cloîtrer dans une utilisation particulière quand on a la possibilité d'en offrir plus. N'oublies pas que ce sont quand même les utilisateurs qui en demandent. Certes ce n'est pas ton cas, mais c'est le cas des autres. Je répondrai pareil si quelqu'un me dit qu'il est plus intéressé par les jeux et s'en fout complètement de la vie numérique. Pourquoi en offrir moins quand on peut en offrir plus.



			
				BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je souhaite bien du courage aux contributeurs pour renouveller leurs arguments. Il y a quelques mois, c'était


Oui et demain ce sera peut-être un autre discours. 

Le génie d'Apple (Jobs?) c'est d'avoir su s'adapter à la demande du marché, tout en gardant son âme, sa philosophie... Il ne faut pas se voiler la face, Microsoft domine le monde de l'informatique, être un "caméléon" porte des risques, mais c'est également la demande du marché. Si on regarde bien, on ne veut pas d'un Mac qui tourne sous Windows, mais d'un Mac qui sait faire tourner Windows et donc des applications qui ne tournent encore que sous Windows. La nuance est énorme. 

Un peut comme les applications Universal, Apple essaye juste de concevoir un système universel. OSX, Windows, Linux qui tournent en concurrentiel sur la même machine...

Non je ne suis pas aveugler par Apple, je bosse dans un  domaine qui évolue trop vite, où justement aucune interopérabilité n'a été pensée ou tout est cloisonné... je ne peux qu'apprécier cette ouverture...


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je souhaite bien du courage aux contributeurs pour renouveller leurs arguments. Il y a quelques mois, c'était
> - Apple utilise des processeurs plus performant et plus en phase avec l'OS que Wintel
> - Apple vous débarasse de tous les tracas de windows
> - Apple c'est aucun risque de virus (et ceux qui attaquent maintenant le cluster de démarrage en session winows ?)
> ...


C'est toujours vrai et en plus tu peux faire tourner windows, donc cela ne peux être que bon


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours vrai et en plus tu peux faire tourner windows, donc cela ne peux être que bon


Bah non justement ce qu'il veut dire c'est que ce n'est plus vrai : mêmes processeurs, mêmes risques de virus (forcément, si on installe Windows ), de nouveau la joie des autres tracas de Windows (en plus de ceux de Mac OS X :rateau, etc&#8230;


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

Si on installe windows...ce qui reste tout de même un acte volontaire 
cela va permettre a certains qui hesitent à passer sur mac, de passer plus vite car ils savent qu'ils auront la possibilité d'installer windows, pour les autres , rien de change, un mac reste un mac


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

C'est une expérience très enrichissante que d'installer 20doses... :rateau: je me vois mal dépenser 270&#8364; de plus pour 20doses


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est une expérience très enrichissante que d'installer 20doses... :rateau: je me vois mal *dépenser 270 *de plus pour 20doses


À d'autres


----------



## rchytil (7 Avril 2006)

*C'est tout bon ça!
*
Franchement je suis persuadé que c'est une TRES bonne chose de pouvoir booter Windoze sur un Mac (enfin pour ceux qui ont un Macintel, ce qui n'est pas mon cas).
Tous ceux qui n'osent pas passer sur Mac car ils utilisent leur PC pour faire des jeux (qui n'existent évidemment QUE pour PC), mais que MacOS titille, vont peut-être faire le pas. 
Imaginez: Internet, Email, Word, Excel, chat, musique, photos: tout ca que MacOSX fait merveilleusement bien, et SANS anti-virus, anti-spyware, firewall.
Et les jeux toujours diponibles, sur une partition XP sur laquelle on ne fait pas d'Internet ni d'Email.

Cool, non?

Certains qui hésitaient encore vont venir sur MacOSX. Et ca m'étonnerait qu'ils achèetent une license XP.

Robin


----------



## gibet_b (7 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou tu prends la mouche un peu vite ?



Meuh non  N'empêche que j'ai l'impression qu'on a vu la naissance d'une portée de bébé troll ces derniers jous :rateau: Le troll serait-il windowsien ? 

Ou alors nous sommes envahi par des forumeurs pcistes depuis deux jours


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

>


Le top de la publicité comparative .... Steve tu es machiavel en personne  :love: :love:


.


----------



## contisplaya (7 Avril 2006)

Je suis désolé j'arrive après la bataille et je vais surement me faire geuler dessus mais a-ton déja réagis sur ce bench dans ce Topic ? J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé faut dire que 50 pages c'est long à passer en revue... Bon si c'est la cas désolé, sinon j'aimerais bien avoir des réactions...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

Quand je pense que tout le monde a chié sur Microsoft et sur Windows pendant des années et que maintenant la derniere hype c'est d'avoir XP sur son Mac


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que tout le monde a chié sur Microsoft et sur Windows pendant des années et que maintenant la derniere hype c'est d'avoir XP sur son Mac



1) tu as résumé en une phrase ce que l'on a essayé de faire remarquer en 50 pages
2) Rassures-toi ils vont rapidement recommencer à pinailler dessus   

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as résumé en une phrase ce que l'on a essayé de faire remarquer en 50 pages


C'est ça l'esprit de synthése mon p'tit gars.


----------



## BeatKickAll (7 Avril 2006)

Y'a un truc qu'est pas mal aussi, c'est qu'on demande toujours plus de nouveautés et d'innovation à Cupertino et que ce "truc" est sorti en 2001...


----------



## iFlighT (7 Avril 2006)

contisplaya a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé j'arrive après la bataille et je vais surement me faire geuler dessus mais a-ton déja réagis sur ce bench dans ce Topic ? J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé faut dire que 50 pages c'est long à passer en revue... Bon si c'est la cas désolé, sinon j'aimerais bien avoir des réactions...



lol si tu te fie a cinebench pour juger une machine


----------



## macdeck (7 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue, je tombe sur le 13h de France2... & de quoi ils parlent?  de BootCamp (encore! :rateau: )



http://jt.france2.fr/13h/

c'est du format asx (kro$oft) ... j'ai pas encore de soft pour le lire sur mon MacOS intel 
je reboote sous XP du coup


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> lol si tu te fie a cinebench pour juger une machine


En l'occurence c'est  pas une machine, c'est deux OS sur la meme machine


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2006)

D'autres benchs ici

Doom, iTunes, Photoshop CS, Sorenson.


----------



## macdeck (8 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo! :love:



génial


----------



## macdeck (8 Avril 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Je parle effectivement du disque dur de Windows que l'on voit depuis OSX (la tronche de ce qui se passe sous xp, on s'en fout: c'est moche de toutes façons)
> 
> Pour l'échange de fichiers, j'ai pas trop essayé. Mais dans la doc de Boot camp, il est expliqué que tu peux formater ta partition pour windows en FAT (pour un échange entre OSX et Windows plus facile) ou en NTFS (pour une meilleure sécurité); j'ai opté pour la sécurité...




la NTFS XP est visible sous MacOSX mais en read-only 

pour changer le nom, je pense que tu peux le faire en renommant la partition sous XP
pour l'icone, j'en sais rien, je ne connais pas encore tout de macos


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2006)

Quid d'un Xp avec Macdrive ?


----------



## macdeck (8 Avril 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que qqn qui a installe bootcamp pourrait tester des jeux pc pour nous dire le rendu svp ?
> 
> 
> merci beaucoup




je n'ai testé que HalfLife2 sur mon MacBook Pro, c'est très long de rétélécharger tout depuis steam (méthode bourrin) et c'est mieux que sur mon "futur-ex" AMD3500+ et GF6600, bientôt licencié pour sous performance dans les jeux ...  

et bien sûr j'utilise MacOS pour tout le reste


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> D'autres benchs ici
> 
> Doom, iTunes, Photoshop CS, Sorenson.




Pourquoi Itunes sous Windows va plus vite que sous mac os x ?


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Itunes sous Windows va plus vite que sous mac os x ?



C'est le seul test ou il est devant "(Lower times are better)" faut bien tout lire dans les benchs


----------



## iota (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Itunes sous Windows va plus vite que sous mac os x ?


C'est le contraire 

@+
iota

_Edith : Grillé..._


----------



## iFlighT (8 Avril 2006)

Eh bien tous ces teste mettent en valeur la qualite d'OSX   

Fiable pas de virus, mais une vraie tortue


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Qui va lentement va sûrement... droit dans le mur  :rateau:


----------



## Kamuishiro (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qui va lentement va sûrement :rateau:



Mais ne s'applique pas dans le cas de microsoft pour win


----------



## Skatershi (8 Avril 2006)

Moi je pense que ça fera plus de mal que de bien...
Comme dises certain on prend XP mais avec ces virus , bugs....
Je me demande bien si les 2 systèmes pourront cohabiter dans un mac sans problèmes....
2 univers "théoriquement" non compatible que ce soit du software ou hardware vont bien être mis sur une même plateforme ...
Tout ça n'est que du marketing , la preuve il faut (comme par hasard) avoir un Mac avec la puce intel installer.

Ne reservez que cette installation que si vous en avez vraiment l'utilité...Vaut mieux carrement acheter un pc a mon avis.

J'espère au moin (c'est plus que certain) que Boot Camp sera plus efficace que Virtual PC 7 qui était d'une qualité déplorable.....

Mais je n'apprend rien a personne .


Affaire a suivre dès le mois d'aout prochain

PowerTiger


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

PowerTiger a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça n'est que du marketing , la preuve il faut (comme par hasard) avoir un Mac avec la puce intel installer.



C'est clair qu'après une bonne étude de marché qui tendait à démontrer qu'un utilisateur sur 2 trouvait séduisante l'idée d'installer XP sur son mac, rien de tel que bootcamp pour accélérer par 100 le renouvellement de matos vers intel là c'est certain que c'est indéniable.

- 4 fois plus rapide les mac intel !  
- merde personne nous croit... :rose: 

Que faire... :hein: 

- On permet l'install de XP sur les mac intel !  
- Nan allez ???  
- Tu es un génie Steve, fais chauffer la voiture, on se casse au Mexique !


----------



## macdeck (8 Avril 2006)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien tous ces teste mettent en valeur la qualite d'OSX
> 
> Fiable pas de virus, mais une vraie tortue




ces tests sont stupides : ils comparent des applis win32 natives avec des applis macOS émulée (rosetta)

attendons les vrais tests win32 & UB (itunes UB est devant sous macOS ... bon d'accord, c'est une appli apple )


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

s_asr a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonsoir messieur dame, je vais vous livrer mes premiere impressions sur tous sa.
> Tous d'abord je n'ai jammais vu un windows aussi performant de ma vie, par rapport a tous ceux que je connais et qui plante constament, celui la marche niquel ( c'est a cause de la pomme sur l'ordi c pour sa que sa marche bien, a magie de la pomme quand tu nous tuins ;-)
> Pour les jeux ben ecouter j'ai tester alien versus predator 2 ( en multi et solo avec tous a fond) , counter-strike ( que j'ai du acheter )+ condition zero, Half life 2, fallout ( je suis un grand fan ) he ben tous fonctionne nikel, tres bonne reactiviter, en reseaus sa depote ( meme plus que sur os X)
> bon c'est sur faut installer un anti virus ( bit defender) un firewall et tous le tralala mais une fois que c'est fait, c super.
> ...


----------



## Skatershi (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'après une bonne étude de marché qui tendait à démontrer qu'un utilisateur sur 2 trouvait séduisante l'idée d'installer XP sur son mac, rien de tel que bootcamp pour accélérer par 100 le renouvellement de matos vers intel là c'est certain que c'est indéniable.
> 
> - 4 fois plus rapide les mac intel !
> - merde personne nous croit... :rose:
> ...




Je suis d'accord avec toi , mais même si mac produit cette installation de Windows sur Mac , le prix des machines d'Apple ne vont pas baisser de prix pour autant....au contraire , a mon avis vu que le prochain système d'exploitation pour Mac (OSX 10.5) inclura Boot Camp avec iLife 06 , le prix des machines ne feront qu'augmenter puisque ca nous permettra d'adapter les 2 principaux système sur une seule machine !

A suivre... ^^

PowerTiger


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'après une bonne étude de marché qui tendait à démontrer qu'un utilisateur sur 2 trouvait séduisante l'idée d'installer XP sur son mac, rien de tel que bootcamp pour accélérer par 100 le renouvellement de matos vers intel là c'est certain que c'est indéniable.
> 
> - 4 fois plus rapide les mac intel !
> - merde personne nous croit... :rose:
> ...



enfin pendant ce temps là, ta machine ne risque pas de chauffer....

vous en avez pas marre ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin pendant ce temps là, ta machine ne risque pas de chauffer....
> 
> vous en avez pas marre ?




Si je fatigue un peu là, j'étais très en forme faut dire  mais même moi j'ai mes limites :sleep:


----------



## boodou (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si je fatigue un peu là, j'étais très en forme faut dire  mais même moi j'ai mes limites :sleep:



Repose toi JPTK ! Et reviens-nous frais et dispo car  sans toi ce thread n'a aucun sens


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> sans toi ce thread n'a aucun sens



mais ce thread n'a aucun sens ! 

faudrait envoyer tout ceux qui veulent démarrer sous windows sur le forum de vnu, ça mettrait de l'ambiance


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que tout le monde a chié sur Microsoft et sur Windows pendant des années et que maintenant la derniere hype c'est d'avoir XP sur son Mac



les macs users étaient frustrés ,mais n'osaient pas l'avouer...


----------



## tzekken (8 Avril 2006)

Les possesseurs de Macbook avec Xp dessus ont ils testé la sortie video?
Si quelqu'un pouvait le faire, ca me permettrait de savoir si je peux utiliser mon futur MBP pour mes formations occasionnelles bureautiques, et passer le reste du temps surun Mac 100% pur jus de pomme


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Avril 2006)

Bon en gros, 
- d'un côté les heureux (et/ou riches) possesseur d'un mactel acheté récemment. La joie de pouvoir booter sur Windows ne fait aucun doute. On peut être sensible à l'argument des gamers (j'en suis occasionnellement) et il est sur que cet argument seul me fera installer Win sur mon prochain PowerMac intel (mais c'est pas pour tout de suite...). 
En ce qui concerne les fameux logiciels-pro-indispensables-mais-qu'on-ne-touve-que-sur-pc, je comprends moins. Après tout si on a fait le choix d'un mac, et nous somme quelques un à travailler avec (et oui, puisqu'on ne peut pas jouer, que ferait-on avec, sinon ?), je suis plus dubitatif. Après tout, si on a un mac c'est qu'on dispose sur cette plate forme de tous logiciels dont on a fondamentalement besoin. Sinon, on a fait le choix du PC depuis longtemps. Ou alors...
- de l'autre côté, les possesseurs nombreux de PPC n'ont pas cette nouvelle possibilité. Exit les jeux sous PC pour l'instant. Tant pis, on peut encore travailler avec les mac.
Mais cette situation va-elle se pérenniser ? La crainte de voir s'appauvrir considérablement, et en particulier dans le domaine professionnel, la logithèque native OsX n'est après tout pas si stupide.
Il était encore possible de faire pression auprès de certains éditeurs pour qu'ils développent des solutions mixtes presqu'à contre-coeur ; est-ce que ce sera longtemps possible ?
Idem pour les sites web ? Les sites incompatibles OsX (voire incompatibles autre chose que IE) se multiplient. Idem pour les solutions vidéo "pay per view" etc... Peut-on s'attendre à de réels efforts de portage de ces services sur OsX dans ces conditions ?

Enfin, je pense qu'il est bien naïf de penser que ce nouveau caractère hybride du mac constituera le cheval de Troyes qui fera pénétrer le Mac et surtout OsX dans les entreprises (sauf peut-être pour des petites structures, d'une certaine aisance financière)
- un grosse boite, ça tourne généralement sur un seul système (quoique c'est vrai, je vois de plus en plus de clients linux dans celles où je bosse), et ce système permet évidemment de faire tourner tous les logiciels dont elle a besoin. 
Faire switcher de telles entreprises c'est à mon avis les convaincre qu'OsX est une solution pérenne et stable, qui remplit parfaitement leur cahiers des charges et qui présente de multiples avantages par rapport aux concurrents (ergonomie, stabilité, sécurité, facilité de gestion du réseau, des màj..., bref maintenance moindre).
Les faire switcher en leur disant, bon, sur les macs, y a OsX, je ne sais pas trop ce que vous pourrez en faire à part classer vos photos de famille, mais pouvez y faire tourner Windows, alors... Bien sur, la facture est un peu cher, parce qu'il faut la machine et windows au prix fort sur chaque machine, mais on vous fait 10%. Là j'ai un doute...
Quant à croire que c'est à l'usage du couple OsX/Windows que les pro finiront par switcher, là, vraiment... C'est avant l'achat qu'on choisit son environnement, qu'on prévoit la formation de son personnel, le recrutement de son service informatique, pas pendant et encore moins après...

Pour moi, la question centrale, c'est : qu'est-ce que ça cache tout ça ? La question subsidiaire : quid de l'avenir de la logithèque OsX et de la possibilité de maintenir un environnement purement OsX ?
Est ce que va devoir à terme systématiquement passer sous windows pour regarder une vidéo sur le net, ripper un dvd avec les codecs les plus récents, jouer, accéder à son compte bancaire, utiliser la dernière version de son gestionnaire de cabinet médical, d'avocat ou autre, ouvrir la dernière version de photoshop, ou utiliser office (en cas d'abandon d'office sur Mac, plus de tableur puissant sur mac) ?
Personne n'en sais rien.
Personne ne sais non plus ce qu'apple nous réserve, car en termes d'instabilité de communication, de dédits et même de reniements, on atteint des sommets...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Bon en gros,
> - d'un côté les heureux (et/ou riches) possesseur d'un mactel acheté récemment. La joie de pouvoir booter sur Windows ne fait aucun doute. On peut être sensible à l'argument des gamers (j'en suis occasionnellement) et il est sur que cet argument seul me fera installer Win sur mon prochain PowerMac intel (mais c'est pas pour tout de suite...).
> En ce qui concerne les fameux logiciels-pro-indispensables-mais-qu'on-ne-touve-que-sur-pc, je comprends moins. Après tout si on a fait le choix d'un mac, et nous somme quelques un à travailler avec (et oui, puisqu'on ne peut pas jouer, que ferait-on avec, sinon ?), je suis plus dubitatif. Après tout, si on a un mac c'est qu'on dispose sur cette plate forme de tous logiciels dont on a fondamentalement besoin. Sinon, on a fait le choix du PC depuis longtemps. Ou alors...
> - de l'autre côté, les possesseurs nombreux de PPC n'ont pas cette nouvelle possibilité. Exit les jeux sous PC pour l'instant. Tant pis, on peut encore travailler avec les mac.
> ...



pas besoin d'etre riche pour acheter un mac tel ...
celui qui a deja un écran etc... il achete le mac mini ,il va pas se ruiner...

çà signifie que mac OSX est condamné a plus ou moins brev échéance...
ne nous voilons pas la face ,on est une petite ,mais vraiment petite communauté de macs users comparé au géant windows qui est partout...
voir un mac quelque part ,c'est rare ...meme si nous qui sommes des macsusers, nous les voyons tout de suite...
je ne crois pas qu'il y aura une version 6 de Mac OSX ...
l'avenir me semble bien sombre...
windows a englouti le mac en une décénnie ,et win sur mac ,c'est le clou qui s'enfonce encore un peu plus ...
il faut etre aveugle pour ne pas le voir...
Vista va tuer OSX a mon avis...
çà me rend triste mais c'est inéluctable...
l'avenir d'apple quant a lui est assuré ...
IBM a cessé de faire des PC ,et depuis longtemps cessé de faire  un OS...
apple sera toujours la ,mais ses logiciels sont compromis a mon avis...ou alors il y aura des logiciels apple pour windows (itunes ,pourquoi pas ilife ,les logiciels pros)
toujours des ipods ,peut etre des serveurs ,pkoi pas des ordis...
mais plus d'os...


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'etre riche pour acheter un mac tel ...
> celui qui a deja un écran etc... il achete le mac mini ,il va pas se ruiner...


C'est vrai. Mais c'est pas vraiment sur un mactel que tu vas tirer la substantifique moelle de la coinfection, pardon, de la coexistence Wndows/OsX...


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les fameux logiciels-pro-indispensables-mais-qu'on-ne-touve-que-sur-pc, je comprends moins. Après tout si on a fait le choix d'un mac, et nous somme quelques un à travailler avec (et oui, puisqu'on ne peut pas jouer, que ferait-on avec, sinon ?), je suis plus dubitatif. Après tout, si on a un mac c'est qu'on dispose sur cette plate forme de tous logiciels dont on a fondamentalement besoin.



En général on choisit un ordinateur personnel pour un usage principalement personnel. Le fait de pouvoir faire tourner les quelques applis Pro utilisé au boulot est un petit plus.

De ce fait, on peut choisir un Mac pour ses usage personnel, notamment pour tous les loisirs numériques (photo numérique, vidéo numérique...etc), Internet, bureautique...etc, même si les logiciels Pro du boulot ne fonctionne pas dessus. Car puisque c'est un ordinateur personnel on sait que son usage principal sera pour les activités personnels avant tout, le fait de pouvoir faire tourner les applis du boulot n'étant qu'un petit plus appreciable quand c'est possible, mais pas forcément indispensable pour autant.

A+


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> çà signifie que mac OSX est condamné a plus ou moins brev échéance...
> ne nous voilons pas la face ,on est une petite ,mais vraiment petite communauté de macs users comparé au géant windows qui est partout...
> voir un mac quelque part ,c'est rare ...meme si nous qui sommes des macsusers, nous les voyons tout de suite...
> je ne crois pas qu'il y aura une version 6 de Mac OSX ...
> ...



Tout comme beaucoup, analystes y compris, je pense que ca sera stricement l'inverse qui se passera... Puisqu'il ici Apple n'est pas dans la même situation qu'IBM, mais bel et bien dans la même situation que Microsoft. En effet, il faut rappeler que sur Mac l'OS préinstallé est MacOS X et, tout comme cela a été la force de Windows sur PC (pour si'mposer), c'est la force de MacOS X sur Mac. Et ca change tout!

Je suis prêt à prendre les paris sur ce point.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Hello,

Je reviens de congés. Et je trouve que c'est une super nouvelle pour les deux partie (Apple et Microsoft).

Reste à voir les benchs et voir s'il sera possible de l'installer sur un disque externe.

Désolé, si vous avez ddéjà eu ses questions. Il y a trop de pages sur ce thread !


----------



## fpoil (8 Avril 2006)

les marchands du temple ont été très rapides comme d'habitude :

valcenter  

bientôt des bundle leopard/vista  ...


----------



## Alex6 (8 Avril 2006)

Je ne suis pas encore intervenu sur le sujet, j'ai pourtant installé bootcamp et donc windows à sa sortie.
Je ne vois pas tellement pourquoi le mac disparaitrait. Aujourd'hui nous avons un mac et sommes contents de notre machine. Demain si je renouvelle mon matériel je resterai sous mac. Et je continuerai à acheter des logiciels mac. Dans ce sens je ne vois pas pourquoi les éditeurs ne développeraient plus leurs logiciels. S'ils développent aujourd'hui, c'est que cette situation leur est favorable. Si les ventes ne diminuent pas, à mon avis, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'ils arrêtent le développement sous mac. Ils perdraient certainement des clients en ne développement plus leurs logiciels sous mac. Il faut aussi noter que les parcs informatiques entreprise sont loin d'être renouvelés en mac Intel.

Ma crainte vient plutôt des switcheurs. Quand j'ai switché il y a un an et demi, j'ai bien "été obligé" de m'habituer au fonctionnement de mac os et à ses logiciels. Comment configurer mail? Pourquoi la fenêtre de Safari ne s'agrandit pas sur toute la page. Comment encoder un dvd?....?
Ces questions sont nombreuses lorsque l'on switch. Si un switcheur dispose sur sa machine de windows, je crains qu'il ne prenne pas le temps de découvrir mac os et, par manque de temps et de courage, finisse pas utiliser windows, en laissant mac os de côté. Un switcheur choisira à mon avis rapidement "la simplicité" en restant sur l'OS qu'il connaît bien et qu'il maîtrise!


----------



## macaddicted (8 Avril 2006)

je me laisserais bien tenter par un Mac dernière génération 
le seul truc qui me chiffonne c'est de devoir rebooter pour passer de OsX à XP 

je me rappelle avec nostalgie mon PowerMac 6100/66 avec carte PC  il suffisait de pomme/enter pour basculer de MacOs à Windaube et vices et versa :love:

un Mactell bipro bicore pourrait être la solution


----------



## ppscouby (8 Avril 2006)

une simple contribution pour mettre en lumière la force d'Apple malgré tout : c'est bien le seule entreprise informatique qui nous fasse vibrer (50 pages à lire de réaction en 3 jours !!!).
 En 10 ans, que de rebondissements (rachat de next, fin d'OS9, G5, Panther, Intel, dual boot...)

De mon côté OSX reste la référence.....et pour les jeux je continue à penser que les consoles sont de loin ce qu'il y a de mieux (même si certains styles de jeux y sont absents ou peu pratiques)
.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Change ton ventilo !


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2006)

macdeck a dit:
			
		

> ces tests sont stupides



En quels honneur sont-ils stupides ? Ces applis existent et sont utilisées ! Donc elle sont le reflet d'une réalité à un instant donnée.


----------



## benkenobi (8 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> les marchands du temple ont été très rapides comme d'habitude :
> 
> valcenter
> 
> bientôt des bundle leopard/vista  ...



Des suises rapides, on aura *vraiment *tout vu !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme beaucoup, analystes y compris, je pense que ca sera stricement l'inverse qui se passera... Puisqu'il ici Apple n'est pas dans la même situation qu'IBM, mais bel et bien dans la même situation que Microsoft. En effet, il faut rappeler que sur Mac l'OS préinstallé est MacOS X et, tout comme cela a été la force de Windows sur PC (pour si'mposer), c'est la force de MacOS X sur Mac. Et ca change tout!
> 
> Je suis prêt à prendre les paris sur ce point.




puisses tu avoir raison


----------



## zigouiman (8 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas encore intervenu sur le sujet, j'ai pourtant installé bootcamp et donc windows à sa sortie.
> Je ne vois pas tellement pourquoi le mac disparaitrait. Aujourd'hui nous avons un mac et sommes contents de notre machine. Demain si je renouvelle mon matériel je resterai sous mac. Et je continuerai à acheter des logiciels mac. Dans ce sens je ne vois pas pourquoi les éditeurs ne développeraient plus leurs logiciels. S'ils développent aujourd'hui, c'est que cette situation leur est favorable. Si les ventes ne diminuent pas, à mon avis, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'ils arrêtent le développement sous mac. Ils perdraient certainement des clients en ne développement plus leurs logiciels sous mac. Il faut aussi noter que les parcs informatiques entreprise sont loin d'être renouvelés en mac Intel.



D'un coté on a Windaube, de l'autre on a MacOSX = point commun = Proc Intel.
Moi si j'étais un éditeur de jeu/logiciels, je proposerai mes softs sur les 2 systèmes (si c'est possible)... et ça c'est c'est le vrai pari d'Apple... 
Quant-à Linux... heuh... ouh-là.... une bande d'irréductibles qui résistent toujours à l'envahisseur...  

Et... puis ça serait le lent déclin de Micosoft : un Vista bogué jusqu'à la moelle qui ne sort jamais... Des constructeurs de PC qui voient leur vente de bouzins plastifiés en chute libre... et il reste APPLE MAÎTRE DU MONDE !! 

Quel cauchemar... :rose:


----------



## Imaginus (8 Avril 2006)

Bootcamp est genial pour se debarasser des PCs chez soit pour l'utilisateur ayant un besoin vital de windows pour une application particuliere.Est ce que cela va changer quelquechose ? 
Fondamentalement pour le mac user non. Il connait deja l'OS. 
Pour le switcher c'est un argument de plus. Et puis bon a force de tourner sur OS/X on apprend a reconnaitre la valeur du system.

De toute maniere rien n'enpechera Apple de re verrouillé le reverrouillé le system. Jobs est tout sauf un cretin. Son eviction d'Apple jadis lui a servit de lecon.Et puis bon ce mec à la rage et rien que pour son culot monstre je le suivrait.Et puis j'aime pas les resultats de MS Windows. Apple est sur la bonne voie.LA voie du succes c'est une certitude.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'etre riche pour acheter un mac tel ...
> celui qui a deja un écran etc... il achete le mac mini ,il va pas se ruiner...
> 
> çà signifie que mac OSX est condamné a plus ou moins brev échéance...
> ...



Ce qui fait qu'un éditeur développe pour Mac est la demande et la rentabilité. Tant que ce sera comme ça (demande forte et rentabilité), il n'y a aucune raison qu'ils abandonnent le développement de logiciels pour Mac OS X. Et c'est à nous de faire maintenir cette demande : l'avenir de la logithèque Mac est entre nos mains.
Par ailleurs je ne crois pas que Vista va tuer OS X, dont tout le monde (ou presque) reconnaît la supériorité et l'avance technologique. Et ceux qui sont le plus dans l'embarras aujourd'hui, ce sont les gens de Microsoft : en soutenant l'utilisation de Windows sur un Mac, ils prennent le risque de pousser leurs clients habituels dans les bras d'Apple et de les voir se détourner à terme de Windows. 

Comme je l'ai écrit dans un post précédent : le loup Apple est dans la bergerie PC. C'est comme ça que je vois les choses.


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Ma crainte vient plutôt des switcheurs. Quand j'ai switché il y a un an et demi, j'ai bien "été obligé" de m'habituer au fonctionnement de mac os et à ses logiciels. Comment configurer mail? Pourquoi la fenêtre de Safari ne s'agrandit pas sur toute la page. Comment encoder un dvd?....?
> Ces questions sont nombreuses lorsque l'on switch. Si un switcheur dispose sur sa machine de windows, je crains qu'il ne prenne pas le temps de découvrir mac os et, par manque de temps et de courage, finisse pas utiliser windows, en laissant mac os de côté. Un switcheur choisira à mon avis rapidement "la simplicité" en restant sur l'OS qu'il connaît bien et qu'il maîtrise!



En fait ce problème existait déjà avant puisque la plupart des switchers gardent un PC/Windows, ce qui fait que certains switcher ont finalement "back-switché" (i.e: se sont fait rembourser leur Mac ou l'ont revendu) pour les moins motivés.

Il y a et il y aura toujours 2 sortes de switchers:

- Ceux qui switch vraiment parce qu'ils en ont marre de Windows et donc sont motivé à faire les efforts necessaire pour s'adapter à un OS alternatif
- Ceux qui switch pour une autre raison, comme par exemple parce qu'on leur en a dit du bien, ou pour une autre raison mais pas spécialement parce qu'ils en ont marre de Windows. Dans ce cas ils sont moins motivé et pour certains backswitch  (i.e: se sont fait rembourser leur Mac ou l'ont revendu).

Donc avec ou sans BootCamp le problème reste entier. Mais la plupart des switchers, enfin ceux qui témoigne sur les forums en tout cas, sont des gens qui veulent une alternative à Windows, donc par définition motivé pour s'adapter à un autre OS.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2006)

macaddicted a dit:
			
		

> je me laisserais bien tenter par un Mac dernière génération


Tu veux dire celui d'avant qu'il ne devienne un bête PC    :love:


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Repose toi JPTK ! Et reviens-nous frais et dispo car &#8230; sans toi ce thread n'a aucun sens











Et mon exemple, on l'ignore par lassitude ou bien par facilité ? 

Et puis :

_La suite adobe CS5 ne sera pas développée pour OSX, selon une étude marché, 70 % des mac user auraient installé XP sur leur mac, dans les 30 % restant, 25 % ne le peuvent pas encore mais en ont l'intention, les 5 % restant sont des irréductibles dont un membre nommé JPTK (fortement aviné) n'a de cesse à dire que windoz ne le violera pas. Une grosse campagne de com nommée "taka r'booté sous merdoz" est lancée.
_
*AFP, janvier 2009.*


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et mon exemple, on l'ignore par lassitude ou bien par facilité ?
> 
> Et puis :
> 
> ...



Moi c'est au passage à intel que j'ai commencé à boire, là je suis passé aux autres drogues dures.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est fou c'est que les Pcistes ne se disputent pas sur leurs forums pour se convaincre des bienfaits de OSX alors qu'aujourd'hui je constate que l'inverse prend des tournures franchement hallucinantes

*Je n'entends plus que cela "vive windows il me permet de faire enfin ce que je n'arrivais pas à faire avec mon insuffisant osx"
*


----------



## urgo94 (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fait qu'un éditeur développe pour Mac est la demande et la rentabilité. Tant que ce sera comme ça (demande forte et rentabilité), il n'y a aucune raison qu'ils abandonnent le développement de logiciels pour Mac OS X. Et c'est à nous de faire maintenir cette demande : l'avenir de la logithèque Mac est entre nos mains.
> Par ailleurs je ne crois pas que Vista va tuer OS X, dont tout le monde (ou presque) reconnaît la supériorité et l'avance technologique. Et ceux qui sont le plus dans l'embarras aujourd'hui, ce sont les gens de Microsoft : en soutenant l'utilisation de Windows sur un Mac, ils prennent le risque de pousser leurs clients habituels dans les bras d'Apple et de les voir se détourner à terme de Windows.
> 
> Comme je l'ai écrit dans un post précédent : le loup Apple est dans la bergerie PC. C'est comme ça que je vois les choses.



Je pense plutot que la bergerie Apple vient de laisser entrer le loup Windows!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutot que la bergerie Apple vient de laisser entrer le loup Windows!




Voilà qui est bien résumé. :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutot que la bergerie Apple vient de laisser entrer le loup Windows!


Tout à fait

La preuve c'est qu'on n'entends plus que cela 
* "vive windows il me permet de faire enfin ce que je n'arrivais pas à faire avec mon insuffisant osx"
*


----------



## boodou (8 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est fou c'est que les Pcistes ne se disputent pas sur leurs forums pour se convaincre des bienfaits de OSX alors qu'aujourd'hui je constate que l'inverse prend des tournures franchement hallucinantes



Bah  tant qu'un modo responsable clôture pas cette discussion où tous les arguments pour/contre optimistes/pessimistes ont été chacun répétés des dizaines de fois  ça peut encore durer longtemps !

(je déconne évidemment  vive la liberté d'expression et une spéciale dédicace à Steve et Bill )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fait qu'un éditeur développe pour Mac est la demande et la rentabilité. Tant que ce sera comme ça (demande forte et rentabilité), il n'y a aucune raison qu'ils abandonnent le développement de logiciels pour Mac OS X. Et c'est à nous de faire maintenir cette demande : l'avenir de la logithèque Mac est entre nos mains.
> Par ailleurs je ne crois pas que Vista va tuer OS X, dont tout le monde (ou presque) reconnaît la supériorité et l'avance technologique. Et ceux qui sont le plus dans l'embarras aujourd'hui, ce sont les gens de Microsoft : en soutenant l'utilisation de Windows sur un Mac, ils prennent le risque de pousser leurs clients habituels dans les bras d'Apple et de les voir se détourner à terme de Windows.
> 
> Comme je l'ai écrit dans un post précédent : le loup Apple est dans la bergerie PC. C'est comme ça que je vois les choses.



ben oui d'accord,mais nous on EST TROP PEU NOMBREUX.
Le mac ne pèse RIEN ,NADA ,KEDAL...
90 % de la population ne savent meme pas que çà existe ...
les 10% qui restent se partagent en ceux qui le connaissent et ne veulent pas passer sur mac et...NOUS ...
entre ces deux derniere tranches ,il y a peut etre 0,5 % qui vont switcher ,backswitcher ou je ne sais quoi...

c'est malheureux mais c'est ainsi...


----------



## iota (8 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et mon exemple, on l'ignore par lassitude ou bien par facilité ?


L'exemple n'est en rien une preuve :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Le seul avantage que je vois dans BootCamp ce sont pour les jeux , c tout . Après le reste , je me pose des questions a l'avenir de Mac Os X et son developpement


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> L'exemple n'est en rien une preuve :rateau:
> 
> ...



On est pas dans un tribunal mon garçon...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben oui d'accord,mais nous on EST TROP PEU NOMBREUX.
> Le mac ne pèse RIEN ,NADA ,KEDAL...
> 90 % de la population ne savent meme pas que çà existe ...
> les 10% qui restent se partagent en ceux qui le connaissent et ne veulent pas passer sur mac et...NOUS ...
> ...


- Il y avait ceux qui achetait un Mac parce qu"il était beau mais qui râlaient sur l'insuffisance de OSX dans pas mal de domaines
- il y avait ceux qui achetaient osx pour son imunitté aux virus et cie mais qui râlaient sur le coût des mac
- Aujoud'hui il y a ceux qui achêtent à prix d'or un mac pour en faire un simple PC avec la poubelle à virus qui va avec, sans râler!
- demain il y a ceux qui ressortiront leur vieux PC pour installer OSX (eh oui ne nous leurrons pas!) en râlant sur son insuffissance

Bref il y a de quoi perdre son latin et se demander si l'ordinateur ne rend pas fou


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Je pense a une chose . Apple pourrait mettre une sécurité sur Léopard ce qui ferait qu'il sera impossible de l'installer sur un PC , non ?


----------



## iota (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans un tribunal mon garçon...


Ah, j'ai cru un instant qu'on était en train de faire le procès d'Apple... 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et mon exemple, on l'ignore par lassitude ou bien par facilité ?


Très bon exemple de gamer qui restera gamer sur une plateforme de gamer ! merci !


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très bon exemple de gamer qui restera gamer sur une plateforme de gamer ! merci !




Mais c'était un utilisateur d'OSX, je crois qu'on peut parler au passé.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'était un utilisateur d'OSX, je crois qu'on peut parler au passé.


Et ce n'est pas le seul qui fait ça, même avant que le loup n'entre* dans la bergerie. Juste pour MSN et les jeux ? 

*google un peu rEFIt pour voir


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très bon exemple de gamer qui restera gamer sur une plateforme de gamer ! merci !



franchement les jeux ...c'est un argument que j'ai jamais compris...
bon perso çà m'interesse pas ,mais pour ceux que çà interesse ,ya les consoles ,non?
en plus elles sont en PowerPC ,les consoles maintenant il me semble ?
que demande le peuple!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> franchement les jeux ...c'est un argument que j'ai jamais compris...
> bon perso çà m'interesse pas ,mais pour ceux que çà interesse ,ya les consoles ,non?
> en plus elles sont en PowerPC ,les consoles maintenant il me semble ?
> que demande le peuple!


Il n' y a pas trop de comparaison console-pc de jeu possible ma foi, rien que du point de vue résolution. En tout cas il est évident que si tu passes ton temps à jouer (donc sous windows) tu passes ton temps sous windows, enfin d'après mes restes de mathématique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutot que la bergerie Apple vient de laisser entrer le loup Windows!



Le loup Windows y était déjà.  



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben oui d'accord,mais nous on EST TROP PEU NOMBREUX.
> Le mac ne pèse RIEN ,NADA ,KEDAL...
> 90 % de la population ne savent meme pas que çà existe ...
> les 10% qui restent se partagent en ceux qui le connaissent et ne veulent pas passer sur mac et...NOUS ...
> ...



Oui, et alors ? Même avec Windows sur Mac via Boot Camp ou autre, ça ne sera pas pire que ce que c'est actuellement. Il y a même des chances que ce soit mieux.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le loup Windows y était déjà.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouyi, et alors ? Même avec Windows sur Mac via Boot Camp ou autre, ça ne sera pas pire que ce que c'est actuellement. Il y a même des chances que ce soit mieux.




VPC, non c'est un exemple ridicule, il était inutilisable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très bon exemple de gamer qui restera gamer sur une plateforme de gamer ! merci !



Je suis bien d'accord.  

Cet exemple restera un cas rare (y'a des tordus quand même ).


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> VPC, non c'est un exemple ridicule, il était inutilisable.


Et rEFIt ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> VPC, non c'est un exemple ridicule, il était inutilisable.



Ca n'empêche que certains l'utilisaient. Et que je sache, ça n'a jamais fait fuir les macusers vers le PC et encore moins les éditeurs. Avec Boot Camp et consorts, ça sera pareil.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'empêche que certains l'utilisaient. Et que je sache, ça n'a jamais fait fuir les macusers vers le PC et encore moins les éditeurs. Avec Boot Camp et consorts, ça sera pareil.




N'importe quoi... tu comprends ou pas ? C'était inutilisable ? Pas moyen de faire tourner un jeu ou un photoshop, c'était inutile quasiment, juste pour dépanner, c'est pas avec une roue de secours qu'on fait le tour du monde ! :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

C'est un peu comme l'exemple du jambon, il a beau être entier, du moment que c'est du jambon, il finira en tranches, soit à la coupe, soit sous vide et dégueux.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et rEFIt ?




Bah quoi ? Bootcamp en mieux ? Et bah ? Laisse le choix aux mac user de booter par défaut sur les nouveaux mac entre linux, osx ou windoz, dans 5 ans ça donne ça :

- 50 % de windoz
- 40 % de OSX
- 10 % de linux

Dans 10 ans osx est mort.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Bootcamp en mieux ? Et bah ? Laisse le choix aux mac user de booter par défaut sur les nouveaux mac entre linux, osx ou windoz, dans 5 ans ça donne ça :
> 
> - 50 % de windoz
> - 40 % de OSX
> ...


Tu simplifies bien la donne en projetant tant de macusers qui en auraient besoin, en négligeant la virtualisation (qui avec les performances actuelles satisfait quasi toute utilisation de windows sans booter et sans même parler du côté éminemment plus pratique) et que ça fait quand même un paquet de blé pour l'éditeur d'OSX.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu simplifies bien la donne en projetant tant de macusers qui en auraient besoin, en négligeant la virtualisation (qui avec les performances actuelles satisfait quasi toute utilisation de windows sans booter) et que ça fait quand même un paquet de blé pour l'éditeur d'OSX.




La consommation n'a rien à voir avec les besoins.
Ok j'oubliais la virtualisation, on peut considérer qu'on reste sous OSX quand on virtualise windoz mais bon ça se discute non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi... tu comprends ou pas ? C'était inutilisable ? Pas moyen de faire tourner un jeu ou un photoshop, c'était inutile quasiment, juste pour dépanner, c'est pas avec une roue de secours qu'on fait le tour du monde ! :hein:



Les jeux, ça n'a jamais été le fort de la plateforme Mac (c'était même le gros point noir) et ceux qui veulent jouer avec leur micro achètent un PC. Quant à Photoshop, il existe en version Mac. Pourquoi s'emmerder avec la version Windows, sauf si on est un switcher et que l'on ne veut pas réinvestir dans une nouvelle version ?

Et comme l'a fait justement remarqué Imaginus, Steve Jobs n'est pas un crétin. Je dirai même que c'est un gros malin (et il a certainement retenu les leçons de ses erreurs passées). Alors faites-lui un peu confiance au lieu de vous lamenter.


----------



## UnAm (8 Avril 2006)

voilà... j'ai lu les 5 dernières pages que j'ai raté (enfin, les 2 dernières, c'était vite fait )...
bah moi, suis bien content avec mon PPC  Au moins, jfais pas parti de ceux qui râlent parce que... erf si, mon OS est impuissant!!!! MDR
Allez les gars, faut arrêter les joints tôt le matin, c'est mauvais pour la santé 
moi je rejoins (re-joint) l'avis de Frodon  :love:

& pour répondre à "Sydney": les jeux INJOUABLES sur console: les First Person Shooter, & les jeux de stratégie 


PS: si jamais j'installe Win sur mon futur MacTel, ça serait uniquement pour les jeux... même pas pour "LiveMail" :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La consommation n'a rien à voir avec les besoins.
> Ok j'oubliais la virtualisation, on peut considérer qu'on reste sous OSX quand on virtualise windoz mais bon ça se discute non ?


Ben à mon avis non, ça reste une fenêtre d'application osx, le truc sécurisé là   Pour ta théorie marketing générale, ben ouais elle s'applique bien à ton exemple, qu'Apple crée le besoin...

Et il faudra encore voir la politique de microsoft sur son futur os pour voir s'il sera si piratable que celà sans qu'il chope toutes les merdes qui  trainent...


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux, ça n'a jamais été le fort de la plateforme Mac (c'était même le gros point noir) et ceux qui veulent jouer avec leur micro achètent un PC. Quant à Photoshop, il existe en version Mac. Pourquoi s'emmerder avec la version Windows, sauf si on est un switcher et que l'on ne veut pas réinvestir dans une nouvelle version ?
> 
> Et comme l'a fait justement remarqué Imaginus, Steve Jobs n'est pas un crétin. Je dirai même que c'est un gros malin (et il a certainement retenu les leçons de ses erreurs passées). Alors faites-lui un peu confiance au lieu de vous lamenter.




T'es chiant hein...

*1. je me lamente pas, je critique*
2. Jobs sait mieux que moi ce qu'il fait c'est certain.

T'as vu comme les jeux tournent sur un mac sous windoz ? Donc aujourd'hui la donne est différente.

Nan mais laisse tomber, tu fonctionnes qu'au présent, photoshop existe aujourd'hui mais demain ?
Et MSN viso conf il fonctionne ? Et Skype 2 ? Etc...


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

en fait ce qui est chiant c'est qu'on ne va plus avoir de posts sur le forum concernant les pub darty qui montrent des ordi apple avec l'os windows.. arf! moi j'aimais bien rigoler moi!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> & pour répondre à "Sydney": les jeux INJOUABLES sur console: les First Person Shooter, & les jeux de stratégie
> 
> (...)



Avec la Révolution de Nintendo ça changera.


----------



## benkenobi (8 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce qui est chiant c'est qu'on ne va plus avoir de posts sur le forum concernant les pub darty qui montrent des ordi apple avec l'os windows.. arf! moi j'aimais bien rigoler moi!





oui c'est bien le seul truc qu'on va regretter !


et encore...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu comme les jeux tournent sur un mac sous windoz ? Donc aujourd'hui la donne est différente.
> 
> Nan mais laisse tomber, tu fonctionnes qu'au présent, photoshop existe aujourd'hui mais demain ?
> Et MSN viso conf il fonctionne ? Et Skype 2 ? Etc...


Pour les jeux ce n'est pas nouveau que la 3D est ramasse sous OSX en perf, la faute à qui l'on sait.

Pour le reste il me semble que tu vois loin dans le futur avec tes pourcentages. Dans dix ans peut-être que windows sera meilleur qu'OSX....


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Bootcamp en mieux ? Et bah ? Laisse le choix aux mac user de booter par défaut sur les nouveaux mac entre linux, osx ou windoz, dans 5 ans ça donne ça :
> 
> - 50 % de windoz
> - 40 % de OSX
> ...



Franchement, penses-tu vraiment qu'Apple soit si naïf ? Tu crois qu'ils ne sont pas capables d'envisager  ce genre de choses avant de lancer Bootcamp ? :hein: 
Bootcamp n'est, rappelons le, qu'une pré-version, limitée dans le temps, et lancée "relativement " en catimini (pas d'annonce en keynote, ni sur la première page du site, etc.), et de façon très laconique. On sent bien qu'Apple ne dévoile pas tout, on peut donc s'attendre à ce que Bootcamp n'existera plus sous sa forme actuelle dans 6 ou 10 mois, ce sera certainement plus subtile que ça.
En intégrant Bootcamp à Léopard, je suis certain qu'Apple fera tout pour favoriser le démarrage sous X, tout en permettant, d'une façon ou d'une autre, d'utiliser windows comme OS *secondaire*, ou peut-être de faire fonctionner des softs pour windows en faisant tourner windows de façon "transparente", sans quitter OS X.
 

J'hallucine de voir des fidèles mac-users avoir aussi peu confiance, d'un seul coup, en la force et la stratégie d'Apple.


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

en tout cas, lors du passage de ppc à intel j'avais peur qu'apple nous fasse le coup des autocollants.. pour windows sur mac, surment que je le testerais pour les logiciels d'automations radio qui ne fonctionne pas sur mac.. pour le reste...

de toutes les facons, apple peut bloquer le developpement de boot camp dans le futur non? je veux dire par la que si ca se passe tres mal pour apple notement des softs portés sur sa plateforme... non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu comme les jeux tournent sur un mac sous windoz ? Donc aujourd'hui la donne est différente.



Ben justement : c'est super. Plus besoin d'avoir un PC pour les jeux et quelques autres trucs Windows only et un Mac pour tout le reste. Avec le Mac et Boot Camp et autres, tu pourras tout faire. 

C'est marrant quand même : à lire les commentaires comme le tien, on a l'impression que beaucoup de macusers vont abandonner Mac OS X au profit de Windows sous prétexte qu'avec Windows ils feront certaines choses qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire avec OS X, et que Mac OS X qui était un OS génial jusqu'à maintenant va subitement devenir bon à jeter à la poubelle. Je te rappelle que si on a un Mac, c'est souvent par choix, qu'on en connaît les limitations (pour les jeux notamment) et qu'on les accepte. Sinon, on se tirerait tous sous Windows, même sans Boot Camp. Alors du calme ! :hosto:


----------



## boodou (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *google un peu rEFIt pour voir



Intéressant !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, penses-tu vraiment qu'Apple soit si naïf ? Tu crois qu'ils ne sont pas capables d'envisager  ce genre de choses avant de lancer Bootcamp ? :hein:


Pas forcément ils ont peut-être juste fait ça pour le sortir avant les autres...


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement : c'est super. Plus besoin d'avoir un PC pour les jeux et quelques autres trucs Windows only et un Mac pour tout le reste. Avec le Mac et Boot Camp et autres, tu pourras tout faire.
> 
> C'est marrant quand même : à lire les commentaires comme le tien, on a l'impression que beaucoup de macusers vont abandonner Mac OS X au profit de Windows sous prétexte qu'avec Windows ils feront certaines choses qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire avec OS X, et que Mac OS X qui était un OS génial jusqu'à maintenant va subitement devenir bon à jeter à la poubelle. Je te rappelle que si on a un Mac, c'est souvent par choix, qu'on en connaît les limitations (pour les jeux notamment) et qu'on les accepte. Sinon, on se tirerait tous sous Windows, même sans Boot Camp. Alors du calme ! :hosto:




Bla bla bla, on répète la même chose depuis 50 pages  
Qui vivra verra, pour la 1ère fois j'ai un gros doute oui, même le proc intel ça m'avait fait ni chaud ni froid quasiment, mais là...


----------



## boodou (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément ils ont peut-être juste fait ça pour le sortir avant les autres...



SM, tu serais pas un lecteur de Clausewitz ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla bla, on répète la même chose depuis 50 pages



Flood ? 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qui vivra verra


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Pour sur


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour sur



c'est méchant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu serais pas un lecteur de Clausewitz ?



Lui ? 



> The Prussian military thinker Carl von Clausewitz is widely acknowledged as the most important of the major strategic theorists. Even though he's been dead for over a century-and-a-half, he remains the most frequently cited, the most controversial, and in many respects the most modern


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> c'est méchant...



Oui mais c'est drôle.


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Bon j'en ai ras le bol des sceptiques et raleurs à tous va.

Si ca vous amuse de vous stresser bettement, de jouer à Mme Irm et de vous faire des films sur cette histoire, faites. De toute façon y'en a toujours eu pour prédire la mort des Macs: Quand Apple a annoncé son accord avec Microsoft pour MS Office et autres, quand Apple a rendu l'iPod compatible PC/Windows...etc.

Cela dit je me demande de plus en plus si je n'ai finalement pas surestimé l'intelligence des Mac users en pensant qu'ils ne sont pas suffisament con pour ne jamais avoir eu l'occasion de déjà évaluer Windows XP, et donc de choisir rationnellement leur plateforme...

Quoiqu'il arrive ce sont des machines, donc même si par le plus grand des improbables malheurs, le pire des scénario que vous vous imaginez arrive ON S'EN FOUT! CE SONT DES MACHINES! Y'AURA PAS MORT D'HOMME!!! 
Enfin quoique quand on voit certain on pourrait se demander si on est pas dans une secte et que donc y'aura pas des suicides collectif pour ca.

Bref, en vous lisant j'ai juste compris que vous trouvez MacOS X merdique et que Windows XP est bien meilleur, mais que parce que vous ne voulez pas vous l'avouer à vous même (par amour propre), vous continuez à acheter des Mac et à faire semblant de vous persuader que c'est mieux.

PS: Oui j'attaque et je c'est que ce dernier paragraphe est faux (enfin j'espere pour vous), mais j'en ai vraiment ras le bol des pleurnicheurs à tous va! Si vraiment vous pensez que c'est la fin, alors allez vous suicider qu'on ne vous entende plus brailler!!!!

A+


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Ah ta gueule... ça te va comme ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Ce fil commence à être intéressant.


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ta gueule... ça te va comme ça ?



De rien


----------



## zigouiman (8 Avril 2006)

Encore un bon thread qui part en cacahouète...  Merci les gars. Et si on revenait au débat ?


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Diantre, Bootcamp fout déja la merde entre les Macusers, même dans les forums MacG    
J'vous aime les gars


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

pour toi (frodon) tu trouves pas ca normal que l'on s'interroge sur l'avenir de la pomme? personne ne sait de quoi sera le futur, mais il y a des chances pour qu'apple augmente ses PDM mais aussi qu'elle se ramasse (cf OS/2)
on ne peut pas tous penser comme toi. accepte les reactions différentes en ne prenant pas à partie les autres forumeurs.

je vais finir modo sur macgé si ca continue!!


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Faites l'iMoore, pas la guerre


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Diantre, Bootcamp fout déja la merde entre les Macusers, même dans les forums MacG



Y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre BootCamp, les raleurs qui prédisent la mort du Mac ca date pas d'hier!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre BootCamp, les raleurs qui prédisent la mort du Mac ca date pas d'hier!




T'as pas fini avec les poncifs hein ?


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre BootCamp, les raleurs qui prédisent la mort du Mac ca date pas d'hier!



Enfin, jtrouve que Bootcamp a divisé la communauté Mac (ca y est, j'en parles comme si c'était une secte).


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fini avec les poncifs hein ?


Et toi avec tes prédictions de dix ans chiffres à l'appuis sans connaitre une grande partie des inconnues, windows compris, pour finir avec qui vivra verra ? assume ton troll


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, jtrouve que Bootcamp a divisé la communauté Mac (ca y est, j'en parles comme si c'était une secte).



Bah c'est tout de même une communauté, un réseau, de là à parler de dérives sectaires, je laisse ça aux trolls et aux hobits :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> personne ne sait de quoi sera le futur



Voilà une pensée intelligente!! 

Je ne dis pas que c'est pas normal de se poser des questions. Vous faites ce que vous voulez. Si vosu avez envie de vous stresser en prédisant des scenarios apocalyptiques alors que vous n'en savez strictement rien, vous faites ce que vous voulez.

Je dis juste que ca commence sérieusement à me gonfler de lire les pleurnicheurs pseudo voyants qui raconte a qui veulent bien les croire leurs prédictions à 2 balles sur plus de 50 pages (PS: valable aussi pour les raleurs dans les commentaires de news!).


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est tout de même une communauté, un réseau, de là à parler de dérives sectaires, je laisse ça aux trolls et aux hobits :rateau:



Personnellement je ne considère pas que c'est une secte... Mais j'avoue que les réactions de certains commence à me faire douter sur ce point...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Fachistes!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une pensée intelligente!!
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est pas normal de se poser des questions. Vous faites ce que vous voulez. Si vosu avez envie de vous stresser en prédisant des scenarios apocalyptiques alors que vous n'en savez strictement rien, vous faites ce que vous voulez.
> 
> Je dis juste que ca commence sérieusement à me gonfler de lire les pleurnicheurs pseudo voyants qui raconte a qui veulent bien les croire leurs prédictions à 2 balles sur plus de 50 pages (PS: valable aussi pour les raleurs dans les commentaires de news!).




En tout cas moi je suis peut-être vulgaire, mais pas aussi méprisant et insultant que toi.

Ah ouai.... t'es ingénieur, je suis infographiste, je comprends mieux le dialogue de sourd en fait maintenant.


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, jtrouve que Bootcamp a divisé la communauté Mac (ca y est, j'en parles comme si c'était une secte).



Sur l'opinion de l'avenir du Mac, oui. Tout comme le passage à Intel sur lequel on a vu des jolis scenarios de voyants en herbe. Ou encore l'accord Apple/Microsoft pour Office, qui avait aussi fait naitre des désaccord d'opinion sur ses bienfaits et potentiels méfaits...etc

Bref, BootCamp n'est pas la première décision d'Apple qui divise la communauté Mac, bien au contraire. Régulièrement il y a des divergence d'opinion sur les décisions d'Apple dans la communauté.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Fachistes!




*Ca y est le point Godwin, STOP, on fait une trève :rateau: *


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Fachistes!



Cela aura pris 50 pages mais enfin  !

un point Godwin...

C'est quand qu'on ferme ce sujet ?


[edith me dit, en toute amitié, que  jptk m'a grillé et qu'il ferait bien d'aller en griller une aussi au lieu de s'énerver sur bootcamp comme il le fait depuis 3 jours]


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> J'hallucine de voir des fidèles mac-users avoir aussi peu confiance, d'un seul coup, en la force et la stratégie d'Apple.



Je me disais la même chose.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Cela aura pris 50 pages mais enfin  !
> 
> un point Godwin...
> 
> C'est quand qu'on ferme ce sujet ?


Ouais, c'est ça, fais venir la milice!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Il l'a fait exprès je suis sûr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a fait exprès je suis sûr


Ce n'était pas la peine de le préciser.


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est ça, fais venir la milice!


no comment.


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une pensée intelligente!!
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est pas normal de se poser des questions. Vous faites ce que vous voulez. Si vosu avez envie de vous stresser en prédisant des scenarios apocalyptiques alors que vous n'en savez strictement rien, vous faites ce que vous voulez.
> 
> Je dis juste que ca commence sérieusement à me gonfler de lire les pleurnicheurs pseudo voyants qui raconte a qui veulent bien les croire leurs prédictions à 2 balles sur plus de 50 pages (PS: valable aussi pour les raleurs dans les commentaires de news!).



mais nous on se stresse pas! c'es toi! sur ce forum, ce qui est la moindre des choses, on s'exprime et on emets des hypothèses farfelues qui sont aussi bien positives que négatives!
est-ce que tu en sais davantage que nous ici pour que tes arguments soient supérieurs aux autres?? tu fais partie du projet bootcamp?? t'as un pote qui connait steve??

si ca te gonfle de lire les pleurnicheurs, c'est que t'as pas lu les 50 pages! il y a autant de personnes qui pensent qu'apple va se gourer, que de personnes qui pensent qu'elle va gagner des PDM.

allez, frodon, calme toi, vas chercher l'anneau ca te fera du bien!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Impecc' on peut aller souker le Bar mainant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Impecc' on peut aller souker le Bar mainant


Ouais, on se casse. Que des coincés du bulbe dans le coin.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Bootcamp en mieux ? Et bah ? Laisse le choix aux mac user de booter par défaut sur les nouveaux mac entre linux, osx ou windoz, dans 5 ans ça donne ça :
> 
> - 50 % de windoz
> - 40 % de OSX
> ...



dans le monde "réel" OSX n'existe pas et n'a jamais existé ,il faut ouvrir les yeux...


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Bon en fait c'était une fausse alerte Godwin, on peut continuer, donc je disais :

*WINDOZ VAINCRA ! OSX EST MORT ! *


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Ben pas de bol alors 

Faudra faire remonter ce sujet dans un an pour voir


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lesquelles, ceux qui utilisent bootcamp ou les autres ? :rateau:


C'est c'ui qui dit qui est :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (8 Avril 2006)

il y en a qui n'ont rien à foutre le samedi après midi 

moi non plus d'ailleurs alors je suis ... pour bien rigoler...

dommage que jeromemac ne soit pas là, cela manque de mauvaise foi ce topic  

bon aller, je vais mettre la tête dehors pour aller m'acheter un imac intel et installer win dans la foulée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> dommage que jeromemac ne soit pas là, cela manque de mauvaise foi ce topic


C'est pas grave, Frodon est là pour le remplacer.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

On me signale par l'oreillette qu'un premier macfanboy a tenté le suicide --


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> il y en a qui n'ont rien à foutre le samedi après midi
> 
> moi non plus d'ailleurs alors je suis ... pour bien rigoler...
> 
> ...



on va pas etre copain mon gars ... :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> pour toi (frodon) tu trouves pas ca normal que l'on s'interroge sur l'avenir de la pomme?



Prédire la fin du Mac d'OS X pour dans 5 ou 10 ans et ne voir que les risques les plus graves en niant les possibilités positives, c'est pas tout à fait pareil que "s'interroger sur l'avenir de la Pomme".

D'après vous, vaut-il mieux à terme qu'Apple ait 5% du marché des ordinateurs dont 100% utilisent exclusivement OS X, ou bien 10% du marché des ordinateurs dont 50% utilisent principalement OS X ?
La deuxième hypothèse a pour avantage que les 50% d'utilisateurs qui utliseraient principalement windows auraient quand même OS X à portée de clic. Autant de chances de basculer un jour du bon côté.
Le plus gros problème d'OS X, c'est que les gens ne savent même pas à quoi ça ressemble, et que ça peut faire la même chose mais en mieux que windows.

Il y a quelques mois, quand Apple a annoncé que son OS allait tourner sous intel, certains esprits chagrins ont déclaré qu'Apple cesserait à terme de fabriquer des ordinateurs, et qu'elle ne serait plus que fabriquant de software, et que c'était une catastrophe. Maintenant, je lis le contraire, qu'Apple ne va plus que fabriquer des PC de luxe et sans OS X.

*Dernière chose : si OS X tournait légalement sur des PC (qui pourraient booter sur windows et sur OS X), je suis sûr qu'il ferait un énorme succès, et qu'Apple s'en mettrait plein les poches (il n'y a qu'à voir l'engouement suscité par les tentatives de crackage d'OS X pour PC). Pourquoi ne le fait-elle pas ? Parce qu'elle peut faire encore mieux que ça : désormais, OS X tourne déjà légalement sur certains PC : les Macs. Ca s'appelle faire d'une pierre deux coups.
C'est vrai, il y a un risque pour que ça foire, mais c'est sans doute le meilleur moment pour tenter ce coup qui, s'il marche, sera alors magistral.*


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous, vaut-il mieux à terme qu'Apple ait 5% du marché des ordinateurs dont 100% utilisent exclusivement OS X, ou bien 10% du marché des ordinateurs dont 50% utilisent principalement OS X ?




Le reste du post est pas inintéressant non plus et c'est une bonne synthèse, mais je cite ce passage car pour moi c'est la vraie question et j'ai envie de répondre la 1ère solution, la 2e me paraissant trop risquée.

Il est là le clivage.


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2006)

d'ailleur ça me fait penser à une chose... qu'est ce qui empecherai maintenant les enseigne de vente d'ordinateur, de vendre du mac, avec le boot par défaut sur windows? ça serait dans ce cas la meme chose que les autres ordi des rayons, sauf que les autres sont des Compatible IBM PC, alors que la ça serait un mac, mais avec un plus, le multiboot... vous en pensez quoi, si je me suis fait bien comprendre


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le reste du post est pas inintéressant non plus


S'il faut lire les longs posts pour suivre maintenant

moi je vote blanc.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Selon cette équation le marché reste alors donc semblable pour les éditeurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> on va pas etre copain mon gars ... :hein:


Jeromemac, on t'attendait justement. 

Un avis sur BootCamp? ça tourne bien sur ton Mini Intelcore duo?


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Hé ho, petite pose car petite qestion:
C'est quoi un point Godwin?  Quand ya 1090 post?


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur ça me fait penser à une chose... qu'est ce qui empecherai maintenant les enseigne de vente d'ordinateur, de vendre du mac, avec le boot par défaut sur windows? ça serait dans ce cas la meme chose que les autres ordi des rayons, sauf que les autres sont des Compatible IBM PC, alors que la ça serait un mac, mais avec un plus, le multiboot... vous en pensez quoi, si je me suis fait bien comprendre


Là c'est plus court 
Et j'en dis que pour le moment c'est une béta et que vendre un ordi qui ne fonctionnera pas comme désiré au bout d'un mois... ça va faire jaser


----------



## sleb (8 Avril 2006)

ARRÊTEZ TOUT !!!
Vous ne voyez pas que l'unique conséquence de la décision d'Apple sera que tous les serveurs hébergeant MacGé, MacBidouille, Mac4ever, PCinpact, etc vont fondre !!!    

Steve veut absolument écouler ses Xserve et il est prêt à tout pour relancer les ventes !!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur ça me fait penser à une chose... qu'est ce qui empecherai maintenant les enseigne de vente d'ordinateur, de vendre du mac, avec le boot par défaut sur windows? ça serait dans ce cas la meme chose que les autres ordi des rayons, sauf que les autres sont des Compatible IBM PC, alors que la ça serait un mac, mais avec un plus, le multiboot... vous en pensez quoi, si je me suis fait bien comprendre


C'est quasiment déjà le cas chez www.valcenter.ch


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho, petite pose car petite qestion:
> C'est quoi un point Godwin?  Quand ya 1090 post?


lire ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_de_Godwin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho, petite pose car petite qestion:
> C'est quoi un point Godwin?  Quand ya 1090 post?


Fachiste!


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Prédire la fin du Mac d'OS X pour dans 5 ou 10 ans et ne voir que les risques les plus graves en niant les possibilités positives, c'est pas tout à fait pareil que "s'interroger sur l'avenir de la Pomme".
> 
> D'après vous, vaut-il mieux à terme qu'Apple ait 5% du marché des ordinateurs dont 100% utilisent exclusivement OS X, ou bien 10% du marché des ordinateurs dont 50% utilisent principalement OS X ?
> La deuxième hypothèse a pour avantage que les 50% d'utilisateurs qui utliseraient principalement windows auraient quand même OS X à portée de clic. Autant de chances de basculer un jour du bon côté.
> ...



ben quand on s'interroge sur quelque chose on prends les deux aspects non?? le négatif et le positif?? sinon je vois pas ou est l'interrogation... comme je l'ai dit, il suffit de lire les 56 pages de ce sujet pour voir qu'il y a autant de sceptiques que d'optimistes...

pas d'accord avec toi pour la derniere chose: si osX tourne sur pc c'est la mort pour apple! car dans ce cas, on aurait les windows deja installés+la possibilité de faire tourner mac.. il serait ou l'interet? le but est de faire venir du monde sur notre plateforme en achentant du materiel (selon apple)! dans ton schéma cela veut dire que la personne qui a deja un pc n'a qu'a acquerir un OS X pour etre sur mac! il serait ou le benef pour apple et notre plateforme?? OS X serait plus connu mais apple ne vendrait plus de machines ce qui est sa principale activité depuis 30 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Bah fais chier personne clique sur mes liens à moi


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho, petite pose car petite qestion:
> C'est quoi un point Godwin?  Quand ya 1090 post?




Oui voilà c'est ça, c'est le moment où une faille spation temporel s'ouvre, à ce moment là, le 1er qui dit "nazi" voit son sexe réduire de moitié (idem pour les filles) donc tu vois ça calme tout le monde :rateau:


----------



## Piewhy (8 Avril 2006)

Amis de la spéculation bonsoir,

Je voulais vous signalez que notre iBoule de crystal est désormais en rupture de stock.

il nous reste encore quelques Boule de crystal XP mais, dû à un disfonctionnement incongru de ce matériel, il sera bientôt retiré de la vente.

Ce faisant je vous conseil vivement notre mesure classique de sauvetage qui consiste à appliquer à la lettre la maxime de nos amis anglo-saxons :

*WAIT AND SEE.*

*Pour Voyance international corporation on the road again : *
_Piewhy, directeur des ventes._

NB : nous proposons également nos Boule de crystal "classic" d'ancienne génération avec une réduction non négligeable (non compatible avec les nouveaux support à puces intel.)

Cordialement!


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos explications (enfin merci Starmac)  
C'est une loi intéressante je trouve.


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> enfin merci Starmac


Tu vois elle se vérifie encore une fois : plus les discussions s'allongent, plus il y a de chance qu'on me remercie


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Amis de la spéculation bonsoir


C'est bon tu peux lever les stores.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Ce faisant je vous conseil vivement notre mesure classique de sauvetage qui consiste à appliquer à la lettre la maxime de nos amis anglo-saxons :
> 
> *WAIT AND SEE.*



On dirait du Chirac, applicable pour tout, le nucléaire, les OGM, WAIT AND SEE yeahhhhhhhh :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Jeromemac, on t'attendait justement.
> 
> Un avis sur BootCamp? ça tourne bien sur ton Mini Intelcore duo?



ça n'a, à mons sens, aucun interet, à part ce que je viens de me poser comme question (vendre du mac, avec boot par défaut sur windows) ce qui aurait plus d'interet, c'est plutot un truc genre virtualisation, ou juste une combinaison de touche et tu switch d'un environnement à l'autre... ou meme encore mieux, que macos lance n'importe quel os, sans emulation, comme virtualisation, mais dans une fenetre, donc avec tout ce que ça implique de possibilité: copier coller entre les environnement.... 

mais la tel que c'est, ça n'a aucun interet ...
et tu t'imagine que moi je vais installé windows chez moi     ... c'est microsoft free ici... je n'es absolument rien de microsoft, ni en matos, ni en logiciel, à part au boulot, ou la c'est l'inverse, le patron y baigne dedans: 
- windows
- sqlserver
- exchange
- suite offic
- souris microsoft
- clavier microsoft
- chez lui la xbox 360
- chez lui la xbox
- chez lui un tablet pc
- chez lui un shuffle avec win media center ...

PS: d'ailleur les souris qu'on a c'est de veritable dobe... une roulette qui fait un bruit pas possible, les boutons latéraux tellement sensible qu'on y clique dessus juste en y posant la main... pfiouu bien chiant...
et le clavier, les touches sont bruillante et dure, chiant quoi aussi
alors je te dis pas la cacofonni au boulot, entre les bruits de roulement de molette crrrr crrrr crrrr, les touches des claviers, les serveurs ... quel bazarre !!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Depuis bootcamp, les modos ont déserté les forums !  
C'est le choc de la nouvelle :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> - souris microsoft


Même sa femme a le logo Miccrosoft tatoué sur la fesse !!!


----------



## sleb (8 Avril 2006)

C'est la lutte-eu finale-leu, lalala lala lala


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Même sa femme a le logo Miccrosoft tatoué sur la fesse !!!


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord avec toi pour la derniere chose: si osX tourne sur pc c'est la mort pour apple! car dans ce cas, on aurait les windows deja installés+la possibilité de faire tourner mac.. il serait ou l'interet? le but est de faire venir du monde sur notre plateforme en achentant du materiel (selon apple)! dans ton schéma cela veut dire que la personne qui a deja un pc n'a qu'a acquerir un OS X pour etre sur mac! il serait ou le benef pour apple et notre plateforme?? *OS X serait plus connu mais apple ne vendrait plus de machines ce qui est sa principale activité depuis 30 ans...*



Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit, merci de me relire :


			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> *Si* OS X tournait légalement sur des PC (qui pourraient booter sur windows et sur OS X), je suis sûr qu'il ferait un énorme succès, et qu'Apple s'en mettrait plein les poches (il n'y a qu'à voir l'engouement suscité par les tentatives de crackage d'OS X pour PC). *Pourquoi ne le fait-elle pas ? Parce qu'elle peut faire encore mieux que ça :* désormais, *OS X tourne déjà légalement sur certains PC : les Macs.* Ca s'appelle faire d'une pierre deux coups.


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

>


Non, c'est pas vrai tu l'as vu !!!


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

Actuellement, cette discussion sur BootCamp remplit à elle seule 1% de tout les messages jamais postés dans le Forum "Réagissez".
Bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On me signale par l'oreillette qu'un premier macfanboy a tenté le suicide --



Et il a réussi ?


----------



## jeromemac (8 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pas vrai tu l'as vu !!!



non !!   :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Max London (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et il a réussi ?


Pendu avec sa Mighty Moose.  Aah, si seulement Apple en avait sortit une Bluethoot...


----------



## dvd (8 Avril 2006)

on s'est pas compris. tu dis:_*Si OS X tournait légalement sur des PC (qui pourraient booter sur windows et sur OS X), je suis sûr qu'il ferait un énorme succès, et qu'Apple s'en mettrait plein les poches (il n'y a qu'à voir l'engouement suscité par les tentatives de crackage d'OS X pour PC)*. Pourquoi ne le fait-elle pas ? Parce qu'elle peut faire encore mieux que ça : désormais, OS X tourne déjà légalement sur certains PC : les Macs. Ca s'appelle faire d'une pierre deux coups._

et donc engendre cette réponse:

p*as d'accord avec toi pour la derniere chose: si osX tourne sur pc c'est la mort pour apple! car dans ce cas, on aurait les windows deja installés+la possibilité de faire tourner mac.. il serait ou l'interet? le but est de faire venir du monde sur notre plateforme en achentant du materiel (selon apple)! dans ton schéma cela veut dire que la personne qui a deja un pc n'a qu'a acquerir un OS X pour etre sur mac! il serait ou le benef pour apple et notre plateforme?? OS X serait plus connu mais apple ne vendrait plus de machines ce qui est sa principale activité depuis 30 ans...*

sur la derniere partie de ta réponse, suis d'accord


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et il a réussi ?


Regarde par toi-même, je n'ai pas violé la charte avec des liens cachés pour rien non plus


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Aah, si seulement Apple en avait sortit une Bluethoot...


Il aurait tenté de s'étouffer en essayant de l'avaler...


----------



## sleb (8 Avril 2006)

Je pense que sortir officiellemnt OS X sur tous les PC serait la plus grande connerie de tous les temps


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait tenté de s'étouffer en essayant de l'avaler...


Du temps d'iMax ce sujet n'aurait pas dévié autant


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Regarde par toi-même, je n'ai pas violé la charte avec des liens cachés pour rien non plus




J'avais pas calculé


----------



## duracel (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Du temps d'iMax ce sujet n'aurait pas dévié autant



Il ne faut pas vivre dans le passé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Du temps d'iMax ce sujet n'aurait pas dévié autant


C'est qui Imax?


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et il a réussi ?


Cherche le smiley... un smiley c'est fait pour rire


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait c'était une fausse alerte Godwin, on peut continuer, donc je disais :
> 
> *WINDOZ VAINCRA ! OSX EST MORT ! *



Dis voir y'a des voitures volantes en 2020?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Ben ça va sérieusement dépendre de l'économie du jambon à la coupe ça !


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir y'a des voitures volantes en 2020?




Attends je boot sur windoz car l'application NOSTRADAMUS n'est plus développée sur OSX :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On me signale par l'oreillette qu'un premier macfanboy a tenté le suicide --



Quant on disait que le Mac est cher...il a eu le feu aux bourses.  :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends je boot sur windoz car l'application NOSTRADAMUS n'est plus développée sur OSX :rateau:



Ah je comprends mieux pourquoi les prédictions de NOSTRADAMUS sont aussi foireuses


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Bordel je vous jure, mon mac au lieu de faire "coin" il a fait le bruit de merdoz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je deviens vous (fou je voulais dire, joli pasus) !!!!!!!    

ON VA TOUS CREVER !


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ah je comprends mieux pourquoi les prédictions de NOSTRADAMUS sont aussi foireuses




Bah ouai il avait eu un virus dévastateur et donc comme il avait pas de sauvegarde, il a tout écrit à nouveau mais de mémoire, c'était le grand n'importe quoi en fait.


----------



## sleb (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir y'a des voitures volantes en 2020?




non, c'est en 2015 et c'est a Hill Valley, Brule l'almanach marty !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Bienvenue sur MacG!


----------



## SveDec (8 Avril 2006)

"Vous êtes tous à la masse !"
Tux


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

En tous cas perso j'ai suffisament de problèmes avec WinXP au boulot et quand je rend service à mon entourage pour ne jamais considérer le back-switch (oui j'ai utilisé Windows avant d'avoir un Mac) vers Windows... Sauf si evidement Windows devient soudainement merveilleux 

Sinon autour de moi beaucoup de gens considère l'achat d'un Mac maintenant, parce qu'ils en avaient marre de Windows mais ils ne voulait pas switcher brutalement et dépenser des fortunes à ré-acheter tous leurs logiciels, et préfèrent le faire en douceur. Par contre ce qui est sûr, et y'en a des tonnes comme ca, c'est que le moins ils utiliseront Windows le mieux ils se porteront.

Au final voici ma prédiction loufoque à moi histoire de respecter la tradition:

- Un grand nombre d'utilisateur de Mac vont devenir des utilisateurs de Windows
- Une très grande majoritée d'utilisateurs de Windows vont devenir des utilisateurs de Mac

Au final, la part de marché sera:

- Windows 1 à 8%
- MacOS X (enfin MacOS XI) 95 à 99%

Oui c'est une prédiction bidon, basé sur rien de tangible, mais tout aussi valable que toutes les prédictions données ici, soit totalement sans valeur 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Cherche le smiley... un smiley c'est fait pour rire



C'est bon j'avais trouvé.  

Mais y a un autre logiciel que celui de Microsoft pour lire les fichiers WMV, celui-ci ne m'étant pas d'une grande utilité sur mon iMac Intel (sans Windows, je précise  ) ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est une prédiction bidon, basé sur rien de tangible, mais tout aussi valable que toutes les prédictions données ici, soit totalement sans valeur
> 
> A+




Quel fouille merde...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Il a pourtant pas entièrement tord vu comme les choses sont présentées hein...


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2006)

Un petit sondage: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135709


----------



## Imaginus (8 Avril 2006)

Tout le monde sait que Linux vaincra. C'est vicieux un pinguoin  



_Et puis z'avez deja vu des Fenetres et des Leopards en Arctic ?_


----------



## urgo94 (8 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait que Linux vaincra. C'est vicieux un pinguoin
> 
> 
> 
> _Et puis z'avez deja vu des Fenetres et des Leopards en Arctic ?_




Et si le Léopard saute par la fenetre pour bouffer le pinguoin


----------



## iota (8 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis z'avez deja vu des Fenetres et des Leopards en Arctic ?_


Faudra attendre Mac OX 10.6 aka _Ours Polaire_. 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis z'avez deja vu des Fenetres et des Leopards en Arctic ?_


Non, mais des yetis


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Sinon autour de moi beaucoup de gens considère l'achat d'un Mac maintenant, parce qu'ils en avaient marre de Windows mais ils ne voulait pas switcher brutalement et dépenser des fortunes à ré-acheter tous leurs logiciels, et préfèrent le faire en douceur.



*C'est d'ailleurs exactement le même mécanisme lors du "switch" d'OS 9 à OS X.
*Si on avait imposé aux Mac users de démarrer sous X du jour au lendemain sur les nouveaux Macs, peu de gens auraient acheté des Macs à cette époque, à cause de leurs anciens logiciels qu'il aurait fallu réacheter, etc, même si OS X pouvait être plus séduisant.
Dans les premiers mois, une énorme majorité des utilisateurs tournait encore sous OS 9, même sur les nouvelles machines fournies avec OS X. Peu à peu, la tendance s'est inversée, malgré le fait qu'il ait fallu réapprendre de nouvelles fonctionnalités, prendre de nouvelles habitudes. Et pourtant, presque tout le monde s'y est mis. Donc, le changement n'est pas un obstacle à une condition :
*la transition vers OS X a fonctionné grâce à Classic émulant OS 9 sous X, ou au double boot OS 9 / OS X possible dans les premières années d'OS X.
*
Certes, OS X n'était pas un concurrent à OS 9, mais son successeur, ce qui incite inéluctablement à la transition, pusique peu à peu, plus rien n'était développé pour OS 9.
La situation est donc un peu différente, mais pas tant que ça. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le frein le plus important dans une transition, c'est l'obligation de tout changer d'un seul coup.
Si ça a marché pour la transition OS 9 / OS X car Apple a fait cohabiter pendant un certain temps les 2 systèmes, ça peut aussi le faire pour la transition Windows / OS X, car Apple permet justement de faire cohabiter les 2 systèmes.

Au final, OS X a commencé à être davantage utilisé qu'OS 9 lorsqu'il est parvenu à être meilleur sur beaucoup de points de vue.
Si OS X Tiger est objectivement meilleur que XP (c'est évident) ou si OS X Leopard est meilleur que Vista (c'est la grande question, mais ça paraît bien parti), alors peu à peu, le switch pourra s'opérer le plus naturellement du monde chez les acheteurs des nouveaux Macs.
Il ne s'agit pas de convertir la planète entière de Windows au Mac, mais une bonne moitié suffirait.


----------



## Lived Eht (8 Avril 2006)

30'000 affichages à ce moment exacte.

En trois jours, c'est peut-être un record pour un sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> 30'000 affichages à ce moment exacte.
> 
> En trois jours, c'est peut-être un record pour un sujet.


A cette heure-ci, c'est encore le sujet sur la Keynote de janvier dernier qui a reçu le plus de visite. Quand au sujet ayant eu le plus grand nombre de réponses, c'est toujours celui consacré à la livraison du premier iMac G5. Mais plus pour longtemps. 

Fin de la parenthèse.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> 30'000 affichages à ce moment exacte.
> 
> En trois jours, c'est peut-être un record pour un sujet.


Le question est: Combien sont sur PC?


----------



## Piewhy (8 Avril 2006)

Paul Thurrott n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler un pro de mac os x

il livre pourtant une analyse de Bootcamp.

voici le lien : 

http://winsupersite.com/reviews/apple_boot_camp.asp


----------



## tinibook (8 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le question est: Combien sont sur PC?



Beaucoup à un croire les nouveaux mac


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

Petit test sur la logique du pire avec un échantillon italien demain dans un autre domaine qui depuis quelques années montre que le pire l'emporte toujours... Si je suis démenti demain je vous crois...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le question est: Combien sont sur PC?


Le futur = un monde de transformistes = Un mac  transformé en pc ou un pc transformé en mac?
Le choix ne sera plus cornélien mais financier!

Je rigole 
1200 posts pour se dire tout simplement
"tu préfèreras quoi? ... un mac transformé en PC ou un PC transformé en MAC

:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Vous avez lu cela ? 

http://www.osx86project.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=163&Itemid=2


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le futur = un monde de transformistes = Un mac  transformé en pc ou un pc transformé en mac?
> Le choix ne sera plus cornélien mais financier!
> 
> Je rigole
> ...



 Je préfère une pomme transformée en fenêtre quune fenêtre en pomme (question de sensibilité stomacale ).


----------



## comoptic (8 Avril 2006)

Vous qui avez réussi à implémenter Windows XP pourriez-vous m'aider.
J'ai suivi toute la procédure décrite par APPLE sur mon MacBook Pro.
Puis dans le chargement de Windows XP Home avec une version officielle qui contient le service Pack 2 conforme à ce qui est demandé, j'arrive à une fenêtre de Bienvenue qui me donne le choix de continuer ou de quitter. Je veux continuer bien sur mais à ce stade le clavier et la souris sont bloqués impossible de répondre quoi que ce soit. J'ai fait 3 fois l'expérience avec le même résultat. À ce stade que faut-il faire ?. 
Après pour sortir du chargement de Windows, il ne reste qu'une solution démarrer avec le DVD Système vendu avec le Mac et dans les options faire le choix du disque sur lequel il faut démarrer.
Quelqu'un peut-il me sortir de l'impasse d'avance MERCI.
Daniel


----------



## urgo94 (8 Avril 2006)

Qui a besoin de xp sur son mac?

Les joueurs ,c'est comprehensible
certaines applis pour le travail ,c'est comrehensible aussi.
Pour les autres a part un effet de curiosité ou faire des benchs pour se rassurer je ne vois pas.
Par contre si osX s'installe facilement demain sur PC,la Billou a de quoi s'inquieter.
Beaucoups comme moi connaissent les deux mondes Tiger/Xp 5% sur Mac 95% sur Windows mais assurement 5% de gens heureux


----------



## zigouiman (8 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a besoin de xp sur son mac?
> Les joueurs ,c'est compréhensible
> certaines applis pour le travail ,c'est compréhensible aussi.



C'est LA bonne question. Et bien pour une utilisation à la maison, à part les jeux, je ne vois pas non plus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si osX s'installe facilement demain sur PC,la Billou a de quoi s'inquieter.
> Beaucoups comme moi connaissent les deux mondes Tiger/Xp 5% sur Mac 95% sur Windows mais assurement 5% de gens heureux




Il est marqué qu'on ne peut installer os X sur autre chose qu'un mac


----------



## Lived Eht (8 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> C'est LA bonne question. Et bien pour une utilisation à la maison, à part les jeux, je ne vois pas non plus.


On revient à la case départ...
Arrêtez ça sert à rien !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> On revient à la case départ...
> Arrêtez ça sert à rien !



On peut quand même donner un petit lien vers un article (sérieux) de Kernel Panic.







Ca devrait permettre de retrouver l'esprit serein quant au futur de Widows sur Mac.


----------



## UnAm (8 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> On peut quand même donner un petit lien vers un article (sérieux) de Kernel Panic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


admettons que ce soit vrai...

il prend une police "générique"... donc... :rose:

@ StJohnPerse: ça existe encore osxproject.org?  jcroyais qu'ils avaient fermé depuis qu'ils ont mis en ligne le how to installer OS X sur PC


----------



## americo (9 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> admettons que ce soit vrai...
> 
> il prend une police "générique"... donc... :rose:
> 
> @ StJohnPerse: ça existe encore osxproject.org?  jcroyais qu'ils avaient fermé depuis qu'ils ont mis en ligne le how to installer OS X sur PC






Apple semble ne pas se soucier ou peu de Tigre bootable sur PC, quand à Leopard c'est autre chose.
Leopard avec son nouveau Finder, capable de bien des choses dont on imagine même pas les possibilités, voyez BootCamp !

Vous vous imaginez bien que si Léopard est capable de virtualiser, 
que sera t'il encore capable de faire ?

Donc Leopard sur PC, j'y crois pas de trop, là en effet ce ne serait pas cool pour apple...

- Je crois que le 5 avril 2006  restera une date historique pour Apple et le monde Informatique.
-  Au passage du PPC à Intel  j'avais laissé remarquer, qu'une revolution allait-être faite, et que le meilleur restait à venir, à mon avis, là c'est pas fini, attendez "Léopard"

Pour ma part je suis toujours sur le cul... !  

Et j'ai mon compte en bank qui crépite aïe aïe aïe, il faut que je resiste, je ne dois pas céder à la tentation... 

Ce qui me fait plaisir, c'est qu'Apple est toujours capable de nous émerveiller, il ne lui reste plus qu'à descendre un cht'i peu le prix de ses machines, et elle en fera des heureux..

Amitiés, Americo


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous imaginez bien que si Léopard est capable de virtualiser,
> que sera t'il encore capable de faire ?


ne faire plus qu'un avec Vista?  



			
				americo a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai mon compte en bank qui crépite aïe aïe aïe, il faut que je resiste, je ne dois pas céder à la tentation...


en effet... faut pas céder à la tentation de la Pomme... c'est écrit dans un vieux bouquin que l'homme l'a déjà fait :rateau: 
attends au moins Leopard


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> ne faire plus qu'un avec Vista?



En fait personne ne le sait encore, mais Microsoft vient de racheter Apple. Niarf, niarf, niarf :modo:.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> En fait personne ne le sait encore, mais Microsoft vient de racheter Apple. Niarf, niarf, niarf :modo:.



Alors là, on est foutu ! :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> En fait personne ne le sait encore, mais Microsoft vient de racheter Apple. Niarf, niarf, niarf :modo:.


Il parait même que l'on va remplacer la touche POMME par DELETE sur le clavier Apple 

C'est vrai que les 3 touches symbole de windows y seront mieux disposées que sur un pc


----------



## jeromemac (9 Avril 2006)

comoptic a dit:
			
		

> Vous qui avez réussi à implémenter Windows XP pourriez-vous m'aider.
> J'ai suivi toute la procédure décrite par APPLE sur mon MacBook Pro.
> Puis dans le chargement de Windows XP Home avec une version officielle qui contient le service Pack 2 conforme à ce qui est demandé, j'arrive à une fenêtre de Bienvenue qui me donne le choix de continuer ou de quitter. Je veux continuer bien sur mais à ce stade le clavier et la souris sont bloqués impossible de répondre quoi que ce soit. J'ai fait 3 fois l'expérience avec le même résultat. À ce stade que faut-il faire ?.
> Après pour sortir du chargement de Windows, il ne reste qu'une solution démarrer avec le DVD Système vendu avec le Mac et dans les options faire le choix du disque sur lequel il faut démarrer.
> ...




ouuhhh pétard... ça y'es ce que je craignait arrive... les premiers problème d'install qu'on va devoir se coltiner ... maintenant que les mac font booter windows on va avoir encore plus de taf les informaticiens, moi qui arrivait tranquille le soir chez moi avec mon mac sur macos, maintenant si j'ai de la famille qui s'achete un mac, ils m'appeleront pour toujours la meme chose "mon windows il bug"     
ralala on va pas s'en sortir, j'vous l'dit


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ouuhhh pétard... ça y'es ce que je craignait arrive... les premiers problème d'install qu'on va devoir se coltiner ... maintenant que les mac font booter windows on va avoir encore plus de taf les informaticiens, moi qui arrivait tranquille le soir chez moi avec mon mac sur macos, maintenant si j'ai de la famille qui s'achete un mac, ils m'appeleront pour toujours la meme chose "mon windows il bug"
> ralala on va pas s'en sortir, j'vous l'dit



Non, ils apprendront petit à petit à s'en passer, et à démarrer sur Mac OS X.


----------



## jeromemac (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, ils apprendront petit à petit à s'en passer, et à démarrer sur Mac OS X.


n'empeche c'est un problème sur windows qu'il a, meme si après il va reellement switché...

tient d'ailleur ça me fait penser, quand est ce qu'on va concidéré que quelqu'un a switché:
1/ celui qui achete juste un mac, mais après on s'en fout de savoir si c'est sur windows ou mac
2/ celui qui achete un mac, et qui n'utilise que windows 

bonne question n'est ce pas??
tient je me demande si je vais pas en faire un sujet...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche c'est un problème sur windows qu'il a, meme si après il va reellement switché...
> 
> tient d'ailleur ça me fait penser, quand est ce qu'on va concidéré que quelqu'un a switché:
> 1/ celui qui achete juste un mac, mais après on s'en fout de savoir si c'est sur windows ou mac
> ...



Bonne question, mais la question se posait déjà avant : les switchers gardaient-ils leur ancien PC en plus de leur Mac ? Si oui, pouvait-on les considérer comme de vrais switchers ? 

A mon sens, dès qu'on touche à la Pomme, on a switché. C'est comme la drogue !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

jeromemac.DLL modérateur !!!!


D:


----------



## Manu (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, on est foutu ! :affraid:



Si c'est pour faire comme NeXT avec Apple, il y a rien à craindre!


----------



## iFlighT (9 Avril 2006)

En attendant a la fnac ils exposent gentillment des MAC avec XP dessus! et propose meme de vous faire l'installation. Donc on va avoir plein de gens qui vont acheter des MAC et qui vont utilsier XP dessus sans jamais connaitre OSX, car ils ne savent meme pas que ca existe et ils ne savent meme pas que c'est installe sur leur mac.

Et là on va me repondre :" bah de toute facon ca fera un mac de vendu, et c'etait surment des gens qui auraient sans doute jamais achete de mac " Ben peut etre, mais ca fait aussi des fausse statisque, c'est pas parce qu'il y aura 2 millions de mac vendu qu'il y aura 2millons d'utilisateurs osx.

Franchement il serai temps qu'Apple se bouge enfin serieusement niveau communication et montre aux utilisateur lambda qu'OSX existe!! Allez discuter avec des utilisateur de base en informatique et ils vont vous sortir " ah ben ca y est Apple est enfin sorti de leur niche qui les rendait incompatible et ridicule, il utilise enfin windows ".

La seule chose qui me rassure c'est, tanque S.Jobs sera a la tête d'Apple, tout sera possible avec lui. Il doit avoir un projet dans sa tête que personne ne doit pouvoir imaginer.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> En attendant a la fnac ils exposent gentillment des MAC avec XP dessus! et propose meme de vous faire l'installation. Donc on va avoir plein de gens qui vont acheter des MAC et qui vont utilsier XP dessus sans jamais connaitre OSX, car ils ne savent meme pas que ca existe et* ils ne savent meme pas que c'est installe sur leur mac.*



Là, il faut quand même arrêter la mauvaise foi. Je vois vraiment peu d'intérêt à acheter un Mac JUSTE pour faire tourner Windows dessus.
A part d'avoir un ordinateur PC plus joli que celui de son voisin, mais le surcoût est quand même important au final, puisqu'il faut acheter la licence Windows en plus. Ceux qui achètent un Mac sans vouloir jamais profiter de Mac OS X ne seront donc pas légion, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons financières. Les autres chercheront forcément à rentabiliser leur achat en utilisant OS X.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Là, il faut quand même arrêter la mauvaise foi. Je vois vraiment peu d'intérêt à acheter un Mac JUSTE pour faire tourner Windows dessus.
> A part d'avoir un ordinateur PC plus joli que celui de son voisin, mais le surcoût est quand même important au final, puisqu'il faut acheter la licence Windows en plus. Ceux qui achètent un Mac sans vouloir jamais profiter de Mac OS X ne seront donc pas légion, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons financières. Les autres chercheront forcément à rentabiliser leur achat en utilisant OS X.




Quand je vois les 3/4 des gens qui arrivent à la FNAC et qui disent texto : "bon je voudrais un ordinateur mais je sais pas quoi et j'ai pas de budget particulier" bah pourquoi pas un mac sous windoz, il le trouveront plus beau que les autres, le mac ça leur dira vaguement quelque chose, windoz dessus les rassurera et voilà le tour est joué, les voilà les nouveaux switcher, ce sont en fait des gens qui ne connaissent pas OSX mais sur un mac, la classe


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois les 3/4 des gens qui arrivent à la FNAC et qui disent texto : "bon je voudrais un ordinateur mais je sais pas quoi et *j'ai pas de budget particulier*" bah pourquoi pas un mac sous windoz, il le trouveront plus beau que les autres, le mac ça leur dira vaguement quelque chose, windoz dessus les rassurera et voilà le tour est joué, les voilà les nouveaux switcher, ce sont en fait des gens qui ne connaissent pas OSX mais sur un mac, la classe


Ouais et ils ne compareront pas les prix. Je vois une ribambelle d'analyses et de chiffres sérieux ici. Tu f'rais pas un peu de marketing pour tes idées ? pasqu'à te lire apple aurait déjà la plus grande part de marché avant booot campe...


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et ils ne compareront pas les prix. Je vois une ribambelle d'analyses et de chiffres sérieux ici. Tu f'rais pas un peu de marketing pour tes idées ? pasqu'à te lire apple aurait déjà la plus grande part de marché avant booot campe...




Hum pas très claire cette dernière phrase :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

Ben si les 3/4 des gens réfléchissent comme ça je vois pas pourquoi apple serait si marginale, le prix n'est pas si anodin. Et après y a le vendeur. La FNAC qui y  a ici aurait eu un bon stand apple si apple c'était pas foutu de la gueule de la fnac, par exemple, comme me l'a dit celui (d'apple!) qui a essayé d'y faire un stand ...


----------



## Imaginus (9 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais des yetis



833 !


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben si les 3/4 des gens réfléchissent comme ça je vois pas pourquoi apple serait si marginale, le prix n'est pas si anodin. Et après y a le vendeur. La FNAC qui y  a ici aurait eu un bon stand apple si apple c'était pas foutu de la gueule de la fnac, par exemple, comme me l'a dit celui (d'apple!) qui a essayé d'y faire un stand ...




Oulà tu as pris une caisse hier toi nan ? Désolé mais je comprends rien :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

T'as raison : en clair je trouve ta proposition un peu simpliste, comment tu veux qu'on en fasse 12 pages avec cet aprèm ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Euh, c'est quoi BootCamp?


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison : en clair je trouve ta proposition un peu simpliste, comment tu veux qu'on en fasse 12 pages avec cet aprèm ?




Elle l'est, j'ai moi au moins l'humilité de le dire, elle est aussi simpliste que de dire "ouai c'est top, tout bénéf pour apple, aucun risque, que du bon".


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

Comment tu veux faire vivre un forum en sortant déjà la conclusion au post 1218 ????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, Bootcamp c'est une sorte de record sur le forum MacG?
Ou alors, ça a quelque chose à voir avec le Cercle©?


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu veux faire vivre un forum en sortant déjà la conclusion au post 1218 ????




Ouai pas évident de faire tourner la boutique je comprends  




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, Bootcamp c'est une sorte de record sur le forum MacG?
> Ou alors, ça a quelque chose à voir avec le Cercle©?



Oui un nouveau concept quoi


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

Un petit commentaire d'un vendeur FNAC, source Forum Mac4Ever:



			
				bloodevil on Mac4Ever forum a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 30 ans mais surtout depuis le retour de Steeve en 1997, Apple s efforce ce communiquer sur son innovationn et ses possibilites.
> 
> Depuis que ma passion pour Apple s est transformée en un travail à la FNAC, j ai decouvert beaucoup de choses sur les besoins des gens en général, leurs envies, leurs motivations à acheter telles ou telles choses, tout ceci on ne peut le comprendre que lorsqu on est face aux clients et aux réalités du marché.
> 
> ...



D'autres commentaires tout aussi intéressant, d'autres vendeurs sont sur le thread que je vous ai donné en lien au début de ce post.

Un autre post interessant de ce même vendeur FNAC:



> Partons du principe que l on ne devient pas passionné pour une marque du jour au lendemain et qu il est tres difficile de se faire un avis sur le Mac tant qu on ne l a pas essyé toute une journée.
> 
> En général on se sent plus à l aise chez soit dans sa maison que dans celle de son voisin , c est toujours un peu génant de demander ou sont les toilettes pour soulager sa vessie et de se tromper de porte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Perso, je préfère les FIAT.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

> Alors franchement, que se soit unsupported feature ou pas on s en fiche, les gens veulent du windows pour taper keur Word, tres bien, on leur donne mais ils verront par eux meme que MAC OS leur convient mieux.



hi hi hi, la bonne blague, ben voyons, on aime pas qu'on change nos habitude, nous les gens, c'est surtout ça qui compte, donc mieux ou pas on veut surtout ce qu'on connaît, donc mac osx faut oublier.

Je fais souvent passer des gens de OS9 à OSX, bah déjà, si je fais pas du suivi très serré bah c'est le clash une fois sur 2, on retrouve plus ses petits et on crise, faut être très pédagogue, alors de windoz à osx  

Et le débat ce situe pas sur le fait que ce soit "unsupported feature" ou pas, on s'en fiche effectivement.

Mais bon tout ce que je dis là n'est pas forcément contre Bootcamp, c'est juste histoire de causer.


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi, la bonne blague, ben voyons, on aime pas qu'on change nos habitude, nous les gens, c'est surtout ça qui compte, donc mieux ou pas on veut surtout ce qu'on connaît, donc mac osx faut oublier.



Ce n'est pas de changer leurs habitudes en soit qui dérange les gens, c'est de le faire BRUTALEMENT qui les dérange vraiment.
Une personne accepte de changer ses habitudes si elle a la possibilité de gérer elle même la transition et donc de le faire progressivement à son rythme. Bref, la plupart des gens veulent sentir que c'est eux qui contrôle leur changement d'habitudes et non qu'on leur force la main.

Grâce à BootCamp, et Parallels aussi d'ailleurs, je vois de plus en plus de gens autour de moi qui envisager sérieusement le passage à MacOS X (oui à MacOS X et non juste au Mac, ils sont interessé avant tout par l'OS et iLife notamment), alors qu'avant ils n'osaient même pas l'envisager étant donné notamment le coût (faut racheter tous les softs), sans qu'ils ne soient assuré que cela en vaille la peine.
Alors avant, les gens qui pouvaient se le permettre, prenait un Mac tout en conservant leur PC à coté. Mais comme tous le monde n'a pas les moyens d'avoir un PC et un Mac chez lui, et donc que beaucoup doivent revendre leur ordi actuel pour racheter le nouveau, cela excluait artificiellement un bon nombre de personnes qui pourtant aimeraient bien trouver autre chose que Windows sans pour autant avoir à jouer à quitte ou double.

D'ailleurs c'est vrai pour tous dans la vie, pas juste les OS .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de changer leurs habitudes en soit qui dérange les gens, c'est de le faire BRUTALEMENT qui les dérange vraiment.
> Une personne accepte de changer ses habitudes si elle a la possibilité de gérer elle même la transition et donc de le faire progressivement à son rythme. Bref, la pluaprt des gens veulent sentir que c'est eux qui contrôle leur transition et non qu'on leur force la main.
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est vrai pour tous dans la vie, pas juste les OS .


Tout à fait!

J'ai plusieurs années avant de passer des céréales dans un bol de lait au café-biscottes.


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plusieurs années avant de passer des céréales dans un bol de lait au café-biscottes.



Ah toi aussi???


----------



## dvd (9 Avril 2006)

je pense que pour le francais moyen (tout comme la personne "moyenne") un ordi qui ne fonctionne pas sous windows est un ordi source de prob. boot camp permet de rassurer cette frange d'utilisateur. de toutes les facons qu'ils utilisent ou pas MAC OS, du moment qu'ils achetent la machine, apple est gagnant...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi???


Oui, contre toute attente d'ailleurs. Alors que tous les analystes m&#8217;affirmaient le contraire&#8230; le lait c&#8217;est plus nourrissant, le café est un mauvais excitant, etc.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

> Coment fait Canon pour que les photographes sportifs professionnels partent de chez Nikon? Ben c es tres simple, vous prenez Roland Garros, vous mettez un grand Stand Canon avec que des boitiers ultra prfessionnels et des optiques de fou, vous pretez le materiel au photographe un jour ou une semaine. Et le pure Nikoniste risque fort de passer de l autre coté, ca c est de la com. Je ne dis pas que Canon est meilleur que Nikon ( je suis nikoniste ) mais tout est une question de communication, je ne sais pas si vous etes allé voir le MIPS, mais dites moi ce que vous avez pensé des Stands CAnon et Nikon, ben moi j ai ete tres decu de la part de Nikon et ils n ont rien fait pour faire switcher les Canonistes, alors que Canon a mis le paquet.



En gros, le plus important c'est le marketing, là on est d'accord, donc apple à du soucis à se faire fasse à la puissance de com de microsoft.


Bon sinon tant mieux s'il a raison, moi en fait même si je fais chier depuis 50 pages, je vois autant de bon que de mauvais et vu que je suis pessimiste, j'ai tendance à penser que le mauvais prend toujours le pas sur le bon.

De toute façon ça détruira pas le noyau dur d'apple, avec plein de trou du cul dans mon genre, même si apple sort des 2CV avec un OS anémique, je resterai sur mac, c'est bien plus qu'un choix pragmatique dans mon cas c'est certain et c'est pas forcément illégitime ou critiquable, moi je préfère arrêter la micro que de tourner sous windoz, pour l'os en lui même, Billou, etc... je deviendrais un linuxien si OSX n'était plus.


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En gros, le plus important c'est le marketing, là on est d'accord, donc apple à du soucis à se faire fasse à la puissance de com de microsoft.



Il faut aussi regarder l'exemple de Free. Très peu de pub, et pourtant un succès phénoménale, car c'est le marketing virale (bouche à oreille) qui a fait que Free est monté en puissance et cela bien que France Telecom, monopole en place, fasse tout un tas de pub dans tous les sens.

Etant donné la communauté de passionné de Mac qui existe actuellement, le marketing viral peut très bien aussi super bien marcher dans le cas du Mac, et le fait qu'il offre maintenant des outils pour faire la transitions Windows -> MacOS X en douceur (BootCamp et Parallels) offre tout simplement un argument supplémentaire pour les utilisateurs qui font du bouche à oreille


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aussi regarder l'exemple de Free. Très peu de pub, et pourtant un succès phénoménale, car c'est le marketing virale (bouche à oreille) qui a fait que Free est monté en puissance et cela bien que France Telecom, monopole en place, fasse tout un tas de pub dans tous les sens.
> 
> Etant donné la communauté de passionné de Mac qui existe actuellement, le marketing viral peut très bien aussi super bien marcher dans le cas du Mac, et le fait qu'il offre maintenant des outils pour faire la transitions Windows -> MacOS X en douceur (BootCamp et Parallels) offre tout simplement un argument supplémentaire pour les utilisateurs qui font du bouche à oreille




Le marketing viral ça marche bien pour un truc nouveau, pas pour les mac à mon avis en tout cas, quoi qu'il arrive, les plus curieux lève 2 sec les yeux pour voir ce qui se passe, voient la pomme et retourne à leurs occupations l'air blasé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Un petit commentaire d'un vendeur FNAC, source Forum Mac4Ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les commentaires de ce vendeur de la Fnac font plaisir à lire.


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2006)

J'ai aussi vu beaucoup de commentaires rassurants sur ICI


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

mouais... toujours personne pour mon powerbook?


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le marketing viral ça marche bien pour un truc nouveau, pas pour les mac à mon avis en tout cas, quoi qu'il arrive, les plus curieux lève 2 sec les yeux pour voir ce qui se passe, voient la pomme et retourne à leurs occupations l'air blasé.



Ah? MacOS X c'est pas justement nouveau pour un utilisateur de Windows? 

Plus sérieusement, le marketing viral ca marche pour tous sans exception. Evidement pour que ca marche il faut qu'effectivement le produit soit plaisant, et cela tombe bien parce que MacOS X l'est justement 
Par contre un frein au marketing viral (et à tous marketing en fait), c'est quand un ou plusieurs aspect(s) du produit représente(nt) potentiellement une/des regression(s) et/ou un coût important, ce qui était potentiellement le cas de la non compatibilité Windows.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi vu beaucoup de commentaires rassurants sur ICI





> La qualité, on y prend goût



Ben oui, c'est pour ça qu'on est sur Mac. Alors arrêtez vos jérémiades JPTK et les autres. La vie est belle, b.... !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ouuhhh pétard... ça y'es ce que je craignait arrive... les premiers problème d'install qu'on va devoir se coltiner ... maintenant que les mac font booter windows on va avoir encore plus de taf les informaticiens, moi qui arrivait tranquille le soir chez moi avec mon mac sur macos, maintenant si j'ai de la famille qui s'achete un mac, ils m'appeleront pour toujours la meme chose "mon windows il bug"
> ralala on va pas s'en sortir, j'vous l'dit


Vous savez pas si MacGé va ouvrir son pendant  "winGé"? car on va pas devoir s'abaisser à aller demander de l'aide dans des forums windows j'espère   


.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pas si MacGé va ouvrir son pendant  "WinGé"? car au on va pas devoir s'abaisser à aller demander de l'aide dans des forums windows j'espère
> 
> 
> .



Pas besoin. On a ce qu'il faut ici: Windows sur Mac.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Y'a déjà un sous forum Windows depuis 3 jours. ça doit suffire, non?

edit : toasted by the Iduck


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin. On a ce qu'il faut ici: Windows sur Mac.


Houlà!!   ... ça fait peur ...  il me semblait que windows tournait comme une horloge depuis que Steve s'était occupé de lui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> edit : toasted by the Iduck



De peu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Houlà!!   ... ça fait peur ...  il me semblait que windows tournait comme une horloge depuis que Steve s'était occupé de lui?



Non, non. Steve ne s'est occupé que de le faire tourner sur nos Mac Intel. Pour le reste, ça reste la même m...


----------



## wolverine (9 Avril 2006)

c'est clair que l'initiative d'apple est sympa mais la c'est bon ! soit vous avez besoin de windows et vous l'installez soit c'est pas le cas et vous continuez a jouir de votre mac !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non, non. Steve ne s'est occupé que de le faire tourner sur nos Mac Intel. Pour le reste, ça reste la même m...



A quoi reconnaissait-on un Pciste? .... à sa boule à zéro
A quoi reconnaissait-on un Maciste? ... à sa queue de cheval (capilaire)
A quoi reconnaitra-t-on un Bootcampiste? ... à sa tonsure naissante


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A quoi reconnaissait-on un Pciste? .... à sa boule à zéro
> A quoi reconnaissait-on un Maciste? ... à sa queue de cheval (capilaire)
> A quoi reconnaitra-t-on un Bootcampiste? ... à sa tonsure naissante



Nan. Un Maciste, ça ressemble à ça :


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Un Maciste, ça ressemble à ça :


C'est bien ce que je disais .... le Pciste qui est à l'horizontale a la boule à zéro
Parfaite image de Steve qui a pris Bill par les couillles


.


----------



## iFlighT (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Là, il faut quand même arrêter la mauvaise foi. Je vois vraiment peu d'intérêt à acheter un Mac JUSTE pour faire tourner Windows dessus.
> A part d'avoir un ordinateur PC plus joli que celui de son voisin, mais le surcoût est quand même important au final, puisqu'il faut acheter la licence Windows en plus. Ceux qui achètent un Mac sans vouloir jamais profiter de Mac OS X ne seront donc pas légion, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons financières. Les autres chercheront forcément à rentabiliser leur achat en utilisant OS X.



fait un sondage dans la rue ! COmbien connaissent l'existance de OSX ?? 10% ? 20% a tout casser. le sgens qui vont a la fnac sont generalement novice en informatique, pas comme sur macge ou biensur on connait OSX, pour ces gens là informatique = windows point barre.

Donc si tu vends un mac avec XP en boot, les mecs iront meme pas chercher plus loin et voir qu'il y a OSX dessus. ( sauf avec un pure hazarre )


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> fait un sondage dans la rue ! COmbien connaissent l'existance de OSX ?? 10% ? 20% a tout casser. le sgens qui vont a la fnac sont generalement novice en informatique, pas comme sur macge ou biensur on connait OSX, pour ces gens là informatique = windows point barre.
> 
> Donc si tu vends un mac avec XP en boot, les mecs iront meme pas chercher plus loin et voir qu'il y a OSX dessus. ( sauf avec un pure hazarre )


100% d'accord avec toi 
Ajoute à ça que ces mêmes personnes doivent choisir entre deux machines dont le prix est le double l'une de l'autre et tu connais déjà le résultat de la vente


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

Je me souviens quand windows et ms dos ne se lancaient pas en même temps. La première demande des utilisateurs était d'avoir la commande "win" dans autoexec.bat, les logiciels éducatifs msdos qui ne se lançaient pas sous windows furent laminés, de même que les jeux autoexecutables. Pourtant, la logithèque était encore largement sous dos...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Avril 2006)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> fait un sondage dans la rue ! COmbien connaissent l'existance de OSX ?? 10% ? 20% a tout casser. le sgens qui vont a la fnac sont generalement novice en informatique, pas comme sur macge ou biensur on connait OSX, pour ces gens là informatique = windows point barre.
> 
> Donc si tu vends un mac avec XP en boot, les mecs iront meme pas chercher plus loin et voir qu'il y a OSX dessus. ( sauf avec un pure hazarre )


:mouais: 
Si Mr Fnac arrive à faire vendre un mac à ce type de personnes, ils verront bien qu'il y a OS X dessus, puisqu'ils doivent passer par là pour installer Boot Camp et ensuite Windowz  
Mais pour être plus précis dans ta réponse, je dirais  que les gens novices en informatique ne feront pas ça tout seul, et donc n'achèteront pas de mac pour utiliser Windowz.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si Mr Fnac arrive à faire vendre un mac à ce type de personnes, ils verront bien qu'il y a OS X dessus, puisqu'ils doivent passer par là pour installer Boot Camp et ensuite Windowz
> Mais pour être plus précis dans ta réponse, je dirais  que les gens novices en informatique ne feront pas ça tout seul, et donc n'achèteront pas de mac pour utiliser Windowz.



Et si Mr Fnac fait correctement son boulot, il expliquera au client que oui il peut utiliser Windows mais que l'intérêt d'acheter un Mac est d'utiliser prioritairement Mac OS X. De toutes façons, hors opérations spéciales, jamais un Mac ne sera vendu avec Windows préinstallé. Donc il faudra bien que le novice passe par Mac OS X.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais .... le Pciste qui est à l'horizontale a la boule à zéro
> Parfaite image de Steve qui a pris Bill par les couillles
> 
> 
> .



Oui mais le Pciste a aussi une queue de cheval et pas le Maciste. Donc tu t'es trompé.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si Mr Fnac arrive à faire vendre un mac à ce type de personnes, ils verront bien qu'il y a OS X dessus, puisqu'ils doivent passer par là pour installer Boot Camp et ensuite Windowz
> Mais pour être plus précis dans ta réponse, je dirais  que les gens novices en informatique ne feront pas ça tout seul, et donc n'achèteront pas de mac pour utiliser Windowz.


Bon supposons qu'un Pciste achête un Macbootpro pour son look d'enfer .. il allume sa machine la première fois .. il boote forcément sur Windows puisqu'il ne conait que cela ... il se dit après quelques semaines qu'll 'essayerait bien de lancer ce machin qui s'appelle "osx" ... il le lance et se retrouve dans un monde qu'il ne connait absolument pas et qu'il ne s'aura pas faire fonctionner convenablement et appprécier à sa juste valeur ... deux heures après il se dit quelle merde ce truc .. je retourne à mon bon windows

J'en connais qui utilise encore explorer plutôt que Safari ou Firefox!!


.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon supposons qu'un Pciste achête un Macbootpro pour son look d'enfer .. il allume sa machine la première fois .. il boote forcément sur Windows puisqu'il ne conait que cela ... il se dit après quelques semaines qu'll 'essayerait bien de lancer ce machin qui s'appelle "osx" ... il le lance et se retrouve dans un monde qu'il ne connait absolument pas et qu'il ne s'aura pas faire fonctionner convenablement et appprécier à sa juste valeur ... deux heures après il se dit quelle merde ce truc .. je retourne à mon bon windows
> 
> J'en connais qui utilise encore explorer plutôt que Safari ou Firefox!!
> 
> ...



Exactement. Supposons qu'il ait déjà une pmetite logitèque windows, qu'il ne connaisse que msn, et la messe est dite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon supposons qu'un Pciste achête un Macbootpro pour son look d'enfer .. il allume sa machine la première fois .. il boote forcément sur Windows.



Non.  



> De toutes façons, hors opérations spéciales, jamais un Mac ne sera vendu avec Windows préinstallé. Donc il faudra bien que le novice passe par Mac OS X.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le Pciste a aussi une queue de cheval et pas le Maciste. Donc tu t'es trompé.


Nan .... Ils sont tous les deux Boootcampistes finallement ... le couché a toujours sa queue de cheval mais à perdu tout ce qui était autour et l'autre la perdue complètement et le reste va bientôt suivre aussi

 :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

Moi sur les autres forums, combien de fois je lis "oui je sais que Firefox est mieux et explorer nul, mais comment je fais avec IE pour bla bla bla".

Le voilà l'utilisateur lambda, il entend bien ce que tu lui dis, mais il fait au final ce que microsoft décide car ne sachant pas pourquoi ni comment, il se fie à la pub la plus grosse, celle qui clignote le plus et aussi à la solution la plus partagée autour de lui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le voilà l'utilisateur lambda, il entend bien ce que tu lui dis, mais il fait au final ce que microsoft décide car ne sachant pas pourquoi ni comment, il se fie à la pub la plus grosse, celle qui clignote le plus et aussi à la solution la plus partagée autour de lui.



Très juste. Il suit le mouvement de la masse la plus importante (ah, l'instinct grégaire ! ). Mais c'était déjà comme ça avant. Alors, avec Boot Camp, ce ne sera pas pire.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

Si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :sleep:


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi sur les autres forums, combien de fois je lis "oui je sais que Firefox est mieux et explorer nul, mais comment je fais avec IE pour bla bla bla".
> 
> Le voilà l'utilisateur lambda, il entend bien ce que tu lui dis, mais il fait au final ce que microsoft décide car ne sachant pas pourquoi ni comment, il se fie à la pub la plus grosse, celle qui clignote le plus et aussi à la solution la plus partagée autour de lui.


Mauvais exemple, Firefox gagne de plus en plus de part de marché (alors que celle d'IE est en constante diminution) 

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Mauvais exemple, Firefox gagne de plus en plus de part de marché (alors que celle d'IE est en constante diminution).
> 
> ...




Hum bof, bah c'est pas trop le lambda qui switch vers FF, c'est principalement le poweruser parce que 10 % ça fait pas lourd face au 90 % de IE, et dans les 90 % il y a les lambdas et même certains power user. Alors même si la perf de FF est prodigieuse, ça fait sourire quand même, suffirait que IE10 soit bien vendu et FF repasse sous les 10%.

Je connais surtout des mac user sur FF, ceux que je connais qui l'utilisent sur PC sont tous des poweruser, les autres entravent que dalle à ce que je raconte, ne doutent pas que ça puisse être mieux mais de là à les faire changer, c'est quasi impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...








, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum bof, bah c'est pas trop le lambda qui switch vers FF, c'est principalement le poweruser parce que 10 % ça fait pas lourd face au 90 % de IE, et dans les 90 % il y a les lambdas et même certains power user. Alors même si la perf de FF est prodigieuse, ça fait sourire quand même, suffirait que IE10 soit bien vendu et FF repasse sous les 10%.


 
Firefox gagne du terrain mois après mois. Et la part de marché d'IE de baisser continuellement, elle se situe actuellement autour des 84%. 

Maintenant concernant BootCamp, je crois qu'Apple a parfaitement joué son coup. Désormais, l'utilisateur sous Windows qui désirera changer de machine et qui choisira un Mac, pluôt qu'un Acer, un Dell ou un Toshiba... le fera parce que le Mac l'intrigue, l'attire. Il sera rassuré de savoir qu'il peut faire fonctionner Windows, son environnement habituel. 

Comme cela a été dit sans doute, BootCamp est une carotte tendue vers le potientiel switcher. Pourquoi opter pour un PC... alors qu'un Mac lui offrira un choix plus large (sic).


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2006)

Voilà, j'ai installé Windows XP sur mon iMac Intel :love:

Quelques impressions et remarques : 

- le partionnement n'a pas fonctionné du premier coup. J'ai dû redémarrer sur le disque d'installation de Mac OS X pour réparer le disque et les autorisations. 

- l'installation des drivers s'est passée sans trop de problèmes même si ce n'était pas toujours très clair.

- j'ai eu quelques problèmes pour configurer Windows, notamment la connexion web (XP semble voir 2 cartes ethernet ce qui est étrange).

- la webcam intégrée ne semble pas être reconnue.

Autrement tout a l'air de bien fonctionné 

Merci Apple :love:

Apple vient de gagner une nouvelle cliente, ma soeur aurait acheté un PC si ça n'avait pas été possible d'installer Windows sur son Mac


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Avril 2006)

Moi ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que Steve Job a vendu une partie de ses actions Apple avant l'annonce de Boot Camp.
Or, en annonçant cette nouvelle, je suppose qu'il était optimiste quand à l'avenir du mac, que ça allait faire grimpé les ventes de macs. Les ventes de macs grimpent,... Ils font un plus gros chiffre d'affaire, et ses actionnaires sont récompensés par une montée du cours.
Alors pourquoi les avoir vendu avant. S. Job aurait attrapé une aversion au risque ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi opter pour un PC... alors qu'un Mac lui offrira un choix plus large (sic).


Parce qu'il ne coûte pas 3000 euros pardi!!!
On en reparlera si Apple écrase ses prix ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Apple vient de gagner une nouvelle cliente, ma soeur aurait acheté un PC si ça n'avait pas été possible d'installer Windows sur son Mac


Bienvenue à ta soeur. 



			
				bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que Steve Job a vendu une partie de ses actions Apple avant l'annonce de Boot Camp.
> Or, en annonçant cette nouvelle, je suppose qu'il était optimiste quand à l'avenir du mac, que ça allait faire grimpé les ventes de macs. Les ventes de macs grimpent,... Ils font un plus gros chiffre d'affaire, et ses actionnaires sont récompensés par une montée du cours.
> Alors pourquoi les avoir vendu avant. S. Job aurait attrapé une aversion au risque ?



Je n'ai pas l'explication en tête mais ça n'a rien à voir avec Boot Camp.


----------



## Piewhy (9 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que Steve Job a vendu une partie de ses actions Apple avant l'annonce de Boot Camp.
> Or, en annonçant cette nouvelle, je suppose qu'il était optimiste quand à l'avenir du mac, que ça allait faire grimpé les ventes de macs. Les ventes de macs grimpent,... Ils font un plus gros chiffre d'affaire, et ses actionnaires sont récompensés par une montée du cours.
> Alors pourquoi les avoir vendu avant. S. Job aurait attrapé une aversion au risque ?



j'ai cru comprendre que la vente des actions avait un lien avec une lois aux states pour eviter des taxes par rapport à la quantité d'action qu'il possedait.

Steve n'est d'ailleur pas le seul à avoir vendu un grand nombre d'action. Au sein d'Apple ils ont été nombreux à vendre un bon paquet d'action le mois dernier!

Mais bon... je suis peut etre a coté de la plaque! 

j'ai pas envie de relire l'article mon cerveau est trop raplapla... j'ai peut etre rien compris 

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1621


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai installé Windows XP sur mon iMac Intel :love:
> Quelques impressions et remarques :
> - le partionnement n'a pas fonctionné du premier coup. J'ai dû redémarrer sur le disque d'installation de Mac OS X pour réparer le disque et les autorisations.
> - l'installation des drivers s'est passée sans trop de problèmes même si ce n'était pas toujours très clair.
> ...


Bon à part d'être fier d'y être parvenu et de pouvoir crâner auprès des pcistes tu as quoi de plus que nous les macistes qui avons un PC dédié aux jeux?


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que Steve Job a vendu une partie de ses actions Apple avant l'annonce de Boot Camp.
> Or, en annonçant cette nouvelle, je suppose qu'il était optimiste quand à l'avenir du mac, que ça allait faire grimpé les ventes de macs. Les ventes de macs grimpent,... Ils font un plus gros chiffre d'affaire, et ses actionnaires sont récompensés par une montée du cours.
> Alors pourquoi les avoir vendu avant. S. Job aurait attrapé une aversion au risque ?




Quand t'as besoin de sous pour acheter des clopes c'est maintenant pas demain hein


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il ne coûte pas 3000 euros pardi!!!
> On en reparlera si Apple écrase ses prix ...


 
On ne peut plus affirmer aujourd'hui qu'un Mac soit cher... à moins de vouloir faire de la mauvaise fois.

Ce débat a déjà souvent eu lieu ici, et ailleurs, on ne va pas le refaire une énième fois, mais les premiers Mac ne sont pas à 3000 euros (649 euros pour le Mac mini, moins de 1400 euros pour l'iMac). 

France 2 affirme même qu'un Mac est moins cher qu'un PC.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre que la vente des actions avait un lien avec une lois aux states pour eviter des taxes par rapport à la quantité d'action qu'il possedait.
> 
> Steve n'est d'ailleur pas le seul à avoir vendu un grand nombre d'action. Au sein d'Apple ils ont été nombreux à vendre un bon paquet d'action le mois dernier!
> 
> Mais bon... je suis peut etre a coté de la plaque!



Merci !  
Je crois que ton explication est la bonne (du moins, c'est quelquechose dans ce genre là).


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi les avoir vendu avant. S. Job aurait attrapé une aversion au risque ?



A mon avis, il fait une petite deprime, le bohomme ! Intel, c'est pas son choix, c'est la faute à IBM. Boot Camp, c'est pas son choix, c'est une demande des utilisateurs. En plus il doit faire le plein du Jet !  Pauvre Steve.


----------



## Max London (9 Avril 2006)

Hé bien lui il n'a pas de PC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon à part d'être fier d'y être parvenu et de pouvoir crâner auprès des pcistes tu as quoi de plus que nous les macistes qui avons un PC dédié aux jeux?



Il n'a pas besoin d'un "PC dédié". Il fait tout avec son Mac.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise foi. Tu ne peux plus affirmer aujourd'hui qu'un Mac soit cher.
> 
> On ne va pas refaire le débat ici, mais les premiers Mac ne sont pas à 3000 euros (649 euros pour le Mac mini, moins de 1400 euros pour l'iMac).
> 
> France 2 affirme même qu'un Mac est moins cher qu'un PC.


Je préfèrerais avoir l'avis d'un vendeur de la Fnac dans quelques semaines


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien lui il n'a pas de PC


Je ne suis par contre pas persuadé qu'il a le bootccamp installé sur son Mac    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

Il faut déjà ajouter au prix de base 300 euros pour windows...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas besoin d'un "PC dédié". Il fait tout avec son Mac.


3000 euros pour n'avoir que cela en plus? ... merci bien
Je ne sais pas ce que pense madame de tout cela?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais avoir l'avis d'un vendeur de la Fnac dans quelques semaines


 
Les prix affichés sur l'AppleStore ne changent pas au moment de la commande, tu ne vas pas te faire arnaquer hein.   En revanche, j'éviterais de vouer une confiance aveugle à un vendeur, dans n'importe quel domaine qui soit, et de prendre ses propos pour des vérités établies. C'est avant tout un vendeur.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Avril 2006)

L'argument qu'il n'avait plus d'argent pour ses clopes est quand même assez convaincant. Après tout c'est un ancien hippy. Il doit être accro maintenant..


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon à part d'être fier d'y être parvenu et de pouvoir crâner auprès des pcistes tu as quoi de plus que nous les macistes qui avons un PC dédié aux jeux?



Pour moi, pour l'instant pas grand chose, mais bon nombre d'outils de développement sont disponibles uniquement sur Windows. Je suis sûr que j'en aurais l'usage bientôt.

Pour ma soeur, elle pourra faire tourner des CDs ou des DVDs que lui fourni son école.

Exemple: elle a un DVD de Neurologie Animale qui contient un .exe Macromedia Director. Et comme certains des DVD/CD qu'elle reçoit lui son indispensable à ses études, la possibilité d'avoir Windows est le critère principal de l'achat. Sans Boot Camp, ce n'était pas un Mac Book Pro qu'elle achetait.

Il faut prendre un peu le point de vue d'un autre utilisateur que l'utilisateur lambda : tout le monde ne content pas de faire du web, mail, musique, film et chat.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut prendre un peu le point de vue d'un autre utilisateur que l'utilisateur lambda : tout le monde ne content pas de faire du web, mail, musique, film et chat.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point ... mais il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi ce type d'utilisateur, qui est sur pc depuis la nuit des temps parce que ses applications "particulières" l'y obligent, déciderait brusquement d'acheter un macbookpro parce qu'il s'y trouve un os qui ne lui apporterait rien de plus que ce qu'il n'a aujourd'hui et dont il n'a rien à cirer pour l'usage auquel il destine sa machine
.. a part le plaisir de posséder une superbe machine au superbe prix aussi


----------



## urgo94 (9 Avril 2006)

Autre exemple

Un Mac un Vrai, avec incorporéé la console de jeux la plus chere du monde!!! mais qui saura faire touner tous les hits PC,les ventes de Xbox 360 vont s'éffondrer et la PS3 n'a qu'a bien se tenir


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2006)

La peur du changement...

Et la possibilité de revenir sur Windows en achetant un Mac, risque de rassurer certains.


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point ... mais il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi ce type d'utilisateur, qui est sur pc depuis la nuit des temps parce que ses applications "particulières" l'y obligent, déciderait brusquement d'acheter un macbookpro parce qu'il s'y trouve un os qui ne lui apporterait rien de plus que ce qu'il n'a aujourd'hui et dont il n'a rien à cirer pour l'usage auquel il destine sa machine



Tu crois vraiment qu'il n'aura rien de plus en ayant un Mac 
Le fait d'avoir un choix est un gros plus. (AMHA).
OsX c'est quand même la tranquillité + la beauté + la stabilité...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment qu'il n'aura rien de plus en ayant un Mac
> Le fait d'avoir un choix est un gros plus. (AMHA).
> OsX c'est quand même la tranquillité + la beauté + la stabilité...


Lis mon post 1254 .... je crains que les choses soient aussi simples que cela pour beaucoup d'acheteurs potentiels .... auquel tu peux ajouter ce que Molgow vient de dire plus haut "la peur du changement"


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Lis mon post 1254 .... je crains que les choses soient aussi simples que cela pour beaucoup d'acheteurs potentiels auquel tu ajoutes ce que Molgow vient de dire plus haut "la peur du changement"



C'est certain Apple ne va pas prendre 60% de pdm avec son BC.
Comme beaucoups avant d'etre sur Mac, j'avais un PC sous Win. J'ai dû m'adapter (1 grosse semaine), depuis mon PC prend la poussiere. Le bouche à oreille, c'est comme le bouche à bouche, ca ne peut que faire du bien !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain Apple ne va pas prendre 60% de pdm avec son BC.
> Comme beaucoups avant d'etre sur Mac, j'avais un PC sous Win. J'ai dû m'adapter (1 grosse semaine), depuis mon PC prend la poussiere. Le bouche à oreille, c'est comme le bouche à bouche, ca ne peut que faire du bien !


Tu es comme moi ...J'étais sur Windows depuis un très grand nombre d'année puis le bouche à oreille m'a amené à l'idée que le Mac ne m'emmerderait plus au point de vue virus,spam etc .... j'ai sauté le pas ... au départ je me suis dit quelle merde ce truc ... il faut pousser sur plein de touches sur le clavier pour faire ce que je faisais avec le simple bouton de ma souris .... j'ai pesté sur l'absence de la fonction "coupé " etc ... etc .... puis au fur et à mesure je me suis imprégné de la philosophie du Mac et je m'y suis fait

MAIS la grande différence c'est que je n'avais PAS LE CHOIX! .. ou je jetais le Mac que j'avais si durement gerroyé auprès de ma femme ou je m'accrochais en lâchant les mêmes jurons que sous windows

AUJOURD'HUI on nous rend le choix possible .... je dis donc qu'il va falloir de sacrés "pit-bulls" pour s'accrocher à osx et ne pas être tentés de revenir sur windows (je parle des pcistes qui n'ont jamais vu osx)

Le bon point est bien sûr le fait que la machine ne sera plus à mettre à la poubelle mais osx y a déja sa place réservée je le crains hélas


.


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> AUJOURD'HUI on nous rend le choix possible .... je dis donc qu'il va falloir de sacrés "pit-bull" pour s'accrocher à osx et ne pas être tentés de revenir sur windows (je parle des pcistes qui n'ont jamais vu osx)
> 
> Le bon point est bien sûr le fait que la machine ne sera plus à mettre à la poubelle, mais osx y a déjà sa place réservée, je le crains, hélas.


Pas si sûre ! Rien que pour le net, faut être un sacré Pit-Bull pour oser avec Windows.
Le reste est une question d'habitude. Mais franchement, ne faut-il pas vraiment être a coté de la plaque pour choisir Windows comme OS ? Combien d'utilisateurs sous PC ont choisi un système Unix (Linux) pour leurs tours ? Personnellement, je ne trouvais pas Linux simple à utiliser à l'époque (pour le néophyte que j'étais).

@+


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2006)

Un nouveau fond d'écran  :


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> MAIS la grande différence c'est que je n'avais PAS LE CHOIX! .. ou je jetais le Mac que j'avais si durement gerroyé auprès de ma femme ou je m'accrochais en lâchant les mêmes jurons que sous windows
> 
> AUJOURD'HUI on nous rend le choix possible .... je dis donc qu'il va falloir de sacrés "pit-bulls" pour s'accrocher à osx et ne pas être tentés de revenir sur windows (je parle des pcistes qui n'ont jamais vu osx)


On peut voir les choses d'une autre façon : avant, beaucoup de gens n'avaient pas le choix, il leur fallait un PC comme ordinateur. Aujourd'hui, ils peuvent se permettre de tenter l'aventure Mac sans risque.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau fond d'écran  :



 Il ny a pas que ça comme connerie qui est été dit dans ce JT


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau fond d'écran  :


Il y a longtemps que tu n'es plus allé à la Fnac toi ...


----------



## frolick10 (9 Avril 2006)

Voilà terminé de lire les 65 pages! 

Je confirme les multiples redites... et delires en tous genres, certes distrayant...  
Bon courage à celui qui dans le cadre de la recherche par mots clé va trouvé pour seul réponse ce thread. 

Passons... En ce qui concerne l'évolution des virus sur mac (/théorie part de marché augmentant...), je me demandais si un futur virus pour macintel (x86) affecterait les PPC ou si le dernier argument d'achat du PPC serait celui de la sécurité à vie?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir les choses d'une autre façon : avant, beaucoup de gens n'avaient pas le choix, il leur fallait un PC comme ordinateur. Aujourd'hui, ils peuvent se permettre de tenter l'aventure Mac sans risque.


Oui ,mais j'insiste, pas au prix que Steve veut nous vendre sa potion magique!!!! 
Faites pression les gars ... boycottez ce bijou de trop grand luxe
Heuuu ... juste ce qu'il faut .. faudrait quand même pas pousser Steve financièrement dans les cordes pour le reste  :love:


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà terminé de lire les 65 pages!
> 
> Je confirme les multiples redites... et delires en tous genres, certes distrayant...
> Bon courage à celui qui dans le cadre de la recherche par mots clé va trouvé pour seul réponse ce thread.
> ...



Ca depend...

- si il est ecrit en UB
- si une application te demandant un mot de passe pour voir une image (lol) peut etre consideré comme un virus
- si un trou dans la securité est decouvert (buffer overflow)
etc etc...


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais si un futur virus pour macintel (x86) affecterait les PPC


T'as pas écoutez Steve toi... 
L'avenir est à l'Universal Binary, Virus compris  

@+
iota

_Edit : grillé_


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens quand windows et ms dos ne se lancaient pas en même temps. La première demande des utilisateurs était d'avoir la commande "win" dans autoexec.bat, les logiciels éducatifs msdos qui ne se lançaient pas sous windows furent laminés, de même que les jeux autoexecutables. Pourtant, la logithèque était encore largement sous dos...



En même temps, on ne peut pas dire que MS DOS était très accueillant et convivial... On peut alors comprendre la volonté de fuir au plus vite MS DOS pour lancer windows (un peu plus "agréable" quand même objectivement).
Tu ne peux donc pas comparer MS DOS <-> Windows avec Mac OS X <-> XP ou Vista.

Ajoutons qu'avec l'arrivée de Vista, les gens seront forcément amenés à revoir leurs habitudes, et à changer d'environnement graphique.
C'est le bon moment pour leur proposer une alternative, ils seront psychologiquement réceptifs à la nouveauté.
Paradoxalement, peut-être même que Vista, qui ressemblera beaucoup à Tiger, est une bénédiction pour Apple, incitant les gens à se détacher d'XP.


----------



## frolick10 (9 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas écoutez Steve toi...
> L'avenir est à l'Universal Binary, Virus compris



Ah ouai... :rateau: bah je trouverais bien un argument ou deux pour garder mon G5 encore 2 ans... avec mon vieux PC à coté.  

merci à vous 2...


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Avril 2006)

Dites c'est où la touche arobaz sur un PC? 

_Arf c'est nettement plus beau sur un Mac, MacG!_


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ,mais j'insiste, pas au prix que Steve veut nous vendre sa potion magique!!!!
> Faites pression les gars ... boycottez ce bijou de trop grand luxe
> Heuuu ... juste ce qu'il faut .. faudrait quand même pas pousser Steve financièrement dans les cordes pour le reste  :love:



Peut-être justement que non.
Il faut y mettre le prix, pour se donner la peine de l'exploiter et de comprendre pourquoi on a mis ce prix.
Si on achète un Mac moins cher qu'un PC, on se satisfera de ne faire tourner que Windows dessus. Si on le paye plus cher qu'une solution PC-Windows, on se motivera pour utiliser le système alternatif pour lequel on a dépensé plus de sous.
Il faut effectivement garantir que l'acheteur de Mac achète sa machine dans le but de faire tourner Mac OS X prioritairement. Le prix supérieur (si on inclut le surcoût de la licence windows à acheter en sus)est un moyen assez efficace, je pense, pour que le switcheur ait acheté cette machine en connaissance de cause, donc pas dans le seul but de faire tourner Windows.

C'est un peu comme la psychanalyse, si tu ne payes pas ton psy, tu ne t'investis pas de la même façon dans ta thérapie.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es comme moi ...J'étais sur Windows depuis un très grand nombre d'année puis le bouche à oreille m'a amené à l'idée que le Mac ne m'emmerderait plus au point de vue virus,spam etc .... j'ai sauté le pas ... au départ je me suis dit quelle merde ce truc ... il faut pousser sur plein de touches sur le clavier pour faire ce que je faisais avec le simple bouton de ma souris .... j'ai pesté sur l'absence de la fonction "coupé " etc ... etc .... puis au fur et à mesure je me suis imprégné de la philosophie du Mac et je m'y suis fait
> 
> MAIS la grande différence c'est que je n'avais PAS LE CHOIX! .. ou je jetais le Mac que j'avais si durement gerroyé auprès de ma femme ou je m'accrochais en lâchant les mêmes jurons que sous windows
> 
> ...




Hi hi hi le débile il dit la même chose que moi la honte :rateau:


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est où la touche arobaz sur un PC?



alt gr + 2
mais comme il n'y a pas de touche alt gr sur un Mac, la touche alt à droite est mappée sur le alt gr.
autrement, la touche pomme devient une touche Windows sur XP


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> alt gr + 2
> mais comme il n'y a pas de touche alt gr sur un Mac, la touche alt à droite est mappée sur le alt gr.
> autrement, la touche pomme devient une touche Windows sur XP


Merci 
(pour moi c'est alt de droite et 0)


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être justement que non.
> Il faut y mettre le prix, pour se donner la peine de l'exploiter et de comprendre pourquoi on a mis ce prix.
> Si on achète un Mac moins cher qu'un PC, on se satisfera de ne faire tourner que Windows dessus. Si on le paye plus cher qu'une solution PC-Windows, on se motivera pour utiliser le système alternatif pour lequel on a dépensé plus de sous.
> Il faut effectivement garantir que l'acheteur de Mac achète sa machine dans le but de faire tourner Mac OS X prioritairement. Le prix supérieur (si on inclut le surcoût de la licence windows à acheter en sus)est un moyen assez efficace, je pense, pour que le switcheur ait acheté cette machine en connaissance de cause, donc pas dans le seul but de faire tourner Windows.
> ...


CQFD ...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hi hi hi le débile il dit la même chose que moi la honte :rateau:



Tu nous auras tous à l'usure.  





Tu atteinds presques les 10% de PDM de ce fil !


----------



## Frodon (9 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point ... mais il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi ce type d'utilisateur, qui est sur pc depuis la nuit des temps parce que ses applications "particulières" l'y obligent, déciderait brusquement d'acheter un macbookpro parce qu'il s'y trouve un os qui ne lui apporterait rien de plus que ce qu'il n'a aujourd'hui et dont il n'a rien à cirer pour l'usage auquel il destine sa machine



Quelqu'un qui est obligé d'utiliser Windows pour quelques applications "particulières" est aussi obligé de l'apprécier???

Je connais des tas de gens qui ont absolument besoin de Windows pour quelques logiciels particulier, mais qui n'aiment pas Windows pour autant et qui ne cracheraient pas sur la possibilité d'utiliser autre chose s'ils pouvaient en même temps avoir Windows sur la même machine, et depuis BootCamp et Parallels ils envisagent d'acheter un Mac en remplacement de leur PC actuel... Cela dit dans leur cas je leur ai plutôt parlé de Parallels que de BootCamp vu que leurs applis ne necessite pas les capacités 3D de la carte graphique



> .. a part le plaisir de posséder une superbe machine au superbe prix aussi



Superbe prix, en effet, selon France 2 un Mac c'est moins cher qu'un PC 

Objectivement, il faut arreter avec l'argument de "les Macs c'est cher", à config strictement égale, un Mac n'est pas plus cher qu'un PC (source: Prix officiel Apple + calcul on ne peut plus rigoureux du prix d'une configuration strictement identique aux meilleurs prix de rue-montgallet.com).
Après peut être que les config sont trop "haut de gamme"??? Mais les prix des Mac Intel sont très compétitifs, dire le contraire est ne pas avoir fait le calcul et donc parler sans savoir.

A+


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Après peut être que les config sont trop "haut de gamme"??? Mais les prix des Mac Intel sont très compétitifs, dire le contraire est ne pas avoir fait le calcul et donc parler sans savoir.
> A+


Je trouve vraiment la politique d'Aplle en ce moment excécrable .... on nous supprime le PB en nous forçant à prendre le dual-core à prix d'or

C'est vrai qu'à solution équivalente les choses ne sont pas si différentes que cela mais le problème c'est qu'il ne sera plus possible à court terme d'acheter un portable ordinaire chez apple qui soit concurentiel par rapport aux autres marques! ... 

Je sais qu'Apple va nous argumenter pour le justifier que le bootcamp merite bien ce prix  .... je me demande si finallement le coup de génie de Steve n'est pas celui là!!

Ah le filou  


.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous auras tous à l'usure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rose: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## americo (9 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous auras tous à l'usure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- J'y crois pas !

Vous êtes vraiment tous des malades du clavier, je me demande combien d'entre vous dorment avec 
leur Mac, maintenant cela vas être pire, vos femmes, les pauvres...
tout ça pour gagner des étoiles, des barges, des abrutis des BITS, bandes d'obsédés..

et moi comme un C.n je vous lis, et je me prends au jeux, en plus je réponds, je joue assi du clavier

" AU SECOUR !!! " qu'est-ce qui m'arrive, HAAAA !
"A l'aide" je sens que je sombre ARGHH !


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

>



Comment on a ce genre de données sur le site ?? (je précise, pour un Mac PPC )


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Comment on a ce genre de données sur le site ?? (je précise, pour un Mac PPC )


 ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cercle rouge


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2006)

Perso j'ai jamais posté pour le compteur, je sais pas si ça aggrave ou pas mon cas mais c'est un fait, par contre je cherche toujours un peu les coups de boules, j'aime bien ce genre de feedback, j'en ai très très rarement des rouges contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire d'ailleurs et je passe plus souvent mon temps à aider qu'à poster frénétiquement comme dans ce topic, je fréquente d'ailleurs très rarement le bar.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai jamais posté pour le compteur, je sais pas si ça aggrave ou pas mon cas mais c'est un fait, par contre je cherche toujours un peu les coups de boules, j'aime bien ce genre de feedback, j'en ai très très rarement des rouges contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire d'ailleurs et je passe plus souvent mon temps à aider qu'à poster frénétiquement comme dans ce topic, je fréquente d'ailleurs très rarement le bar.




ON n'est pas  dans le bar ci


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2006)

Merci Link pour le schéma   



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je fréquente d'ailleurs très rarement le bar.


 Boire un coup ça fait pas de mal  &#8230; une bonne bière &#8230; avec un p'tit bout de jambon :rose:


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Link pour le schéma
> 
> Boire un coup ça fait pas de mal   une bonne bière  avec un p'tit bout de jambon :rose:




Oui oui j'apprécie aussi mais avec parcimonie, je préfère déconner là où le mobilier est pas forcément prévu pour ça peut-être.


----------



## macdeck (10 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est où la touche arobaz sur un PC?
> 
> _Arf c'est nettement plus beau sur un Mac, MacG!_



charmap.exe


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2006)

*Spéciale Dédicace à Kertruc qui a lancé cette discussion et n'y est intervenu qu'une seule fois (page 11) ! Il reçoit une boîte de chocolat de la part des Modos ou bien ? *


----------



## huexley (10 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> alt gr + 2
> mais comme il n'y a pas de touche alt gr sur un Mac, la touche alt à droite est mappée sur le alt gr.
> autrement, la touche pomme devient une touche Windows sur XP


 un suisse ! 




  Pour les claviers francais c est AltGr 0


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2006)

Entendu hier soir : "cool pour les keygen.exe"


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> je me demande combien d'entre vous dorment avec leur Mac, maintenant cela vas être pire, vos femmes, les pauvres...
> tout ça pour gagner des étoiles, des barges, des abrutis des BITS, bandes d'obsédés..



Sa douce chaaaaleur a depuis longtemps remplacé celle de madame chez beaucoup d'entre-nous
Certains s'en servent comme bouillotte lors des froides soirées d'hiver
D'autres y trouvent le sonnifère dont il ont tant besoin
Et plein d'autres ont abandonné leur viagra pour le moelleux de leurs touches
Jamais un ordinateur n'aura eu un tel effet dévastateur sous les couettes des femmes


:love:


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

perso j'ai un Power mac G5 , et dormir avec ouchhhh  ! :mouais:  tu as dejà tenter de dormir avec un airbus.... ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> perso j'ai un Power mac G5 , et dormir avec ouchhhh  ! :mouais:  tu as dejà tenter de dormir avec un airbus.... ?



Pour pouvoir dormir avec un airbus, il faut une très très très grande chambre.


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour pouvoir dormir avec un airbus, il faut une très très très grande chambre.




et il faut aussi un truc dans les oreilles pour les turbines...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> et il faut aussi un truc dans les oreilles pour les turbines...


Si madame écarte les bras à l'horizontale elle s'envolera peut-être (enfin) vers le 7eme.....


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si madame écarte les bras à l'horizontale elle s'envolera peut-être (enfin) vers le 7eme.....





outchh.. ca c'est en dessous de la ceinture...  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2006)

Et si Jobs avait fait un coup encore pire que tout ça, c'est à dire: lancer une béta de bootcamp et quand il y a suffisemment de personnes passées au MAc, hop, elle devient obsolète et il n'y a plus moyen de booter sous windows!!! Plus jamais!!! :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et si Jobs avait fait un coup encore pire que tout ça, c'est à dire: lancer une béta de bootcamp et quand il y a suffisemment de personnes passées au MAc, hop, elle devient obsolète et il n'y a plus moyen de booter sous windows!!! Plus jamais!!! :hosto: :modo: :rateau:



Oui ca ne m'etonnerait pas du tout  Ca serait dans le même genre que le support d'OS 9


----------



## Paradise (10 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca ne m'etonnerait pas du tout  Ca serait dans le même genre que le support d'OS 9




sJobs, le fourbe....   ca serait vraiment pas cool, et c'est vrai que os 9 ca c'est passé comme cela , mais c'était aussi obligatoire au bout d'un moment non?


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> sJobs, le fourbe....   ca serait vraiment pas cool, et c'est vrai que os 9 ca c'est passé comme cela , mais c'était aussi obligatoire au bout d'un moment non?



Que les derniers Mac ne boot plus sous OS 9, oui OS 9 n'evoluant plus et ne supportant donc pas pleinement les derniers matériels.

Que Classic soit non fonctionnel sur Mac Intel, oui et non. Rien n'empechait de mettre une émulation PPC (en utilisant Rosetta ou autre), pour cela.


----------



## Alex? (10 Avril 2006)

Je trouve que c'est une bonne chose d'avoir les 2 OS. Pour plusieurs raisons
 :
- En tant que vieux switcher, il a fallu racheter tous les logiciels pour le mac et certains n'étaient pas dispo. Un word reste un word (pour l'utilité que j'en ai). Je rachète pas les nouvelles versions de ce genre de logiciels à chaque nouvelle sortie. Si à l'époque de mon achat MAC, j'avais pu installé une partie de ce genre de logiciels, j'aurais été plutôt ravi de ne pas devoir investir. Et puis, j'aimerais bien faire tourner 3DS Max sur mon mac, Softimage aussi.
- J'étais sur Pc chez moi pour raison de coût mais sur mac au boulot. Et bien je suis désolé mais Photoshop sur PC, ça passe moins bien. Comme Word sur Mac, ça passe moins bien. Je me sens pas à l'aise malgrès que ce soit des logiciels identiques. Je trouve pas mes marques et mes habitudes. Alors pour les switchers, c'est peut-être intéressant de pas trop bousculer les habitudes.
- D'un point de vue internet (qui n'est pas primordial), notre communauté est parfois laisser pour compte : MSN, certains sites On demande toujours à avoir les mêmes fonctions que les PCistes. Et bien maintenant on les aura.

Maintenant, je ne pense pas que OS X soit en danger. Beaucoup de windausiens nous envie sur certains points : l'absence de virus, la facilité de MAC OS, les suites iLife et iWork (qu'il trouve plus génial que PowerPoint) Et puis n'oublions pas que si Apple peut faire tourner Windows sur un MAC, il peut faire tourner Os X sur un PC même si ça s'avère plus compliqué vu la multitude des configurations Pc qui existent. Mais c'est tout à fait possible et ça doit bien chatouiller Steve de lancer un tel pavé dans la mare.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Que les derniers Mac ne boot plus sous OS 9, oui OS 9 n'evoluant plus et ne supportant donc pas pleinement les derniers matériels.
> 
> Que Classic soit non fonctionnel sur Mac Intel, oui et non. Rien n'empechait de mettre une émulation PPC (en utilisant Rosetta ou autre), pour cela.




Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse faire ca même si il veut une PDM elevée . On rentre dans une nouvelle guerre avec des multi boot de différent OS sur un PC ou un Mac


----------



## frolick10 (10 Avril 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> - D'un point de vue internet (qui n'est pas primordial), notre communauté est parfois laisser pour compte : MSN, certains sites On demande toujours à avoir les mêmes fonctions que les PCistes. *Et bien maintenant on les aura.*



Pas génial MSN et autres surf internet sur windows!  2 raisons :  
- virus...  
- et *utilisation anti ergonomique de MSN* , imagines-tu passer sur MSN windows puis re booter pour aller sur mac os X pour autres taches.... puis retour sur win pour msn... autant avoir un PC à coté du mac pour avoir msn win ouvert. 

Avec ce principe c'est la théorie catastophe de _jépatoukonpri_ qui se confirmerait... autant rester sur win! 

Il faut que MSN ou skype soient équivalents aux version win. Car ces types d'applications sont ouvert quasi 24/24,  alors que win sur mac est  à la base pour dépanner / logiciels non portés  sur mac.


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Pas génial MSN et autres surf internet sur windows!  2 raisons :
> - virus...
> - et *utilisation anti ergonomique de MSN* , imagines-tu passer sur MSN windows puis re booter pour aller sur mac os X pour autres taches.... puis retour sur win pour msn... autant avoir un PC à coté du mac pour avoir msn win ouvert.
> 
> ...



Si c'est juste pour avoir un MSN Windows qui tourne en permanence, tu lance plutôt Parallels, c'est beaucoup plus pratique.

Evidement le plus pratique c'est d'utiliser un client MacOS X qui supporte les fonctionnalités manquante de la version officiel.


----------



## dvd (10 Avril 2006)

perso, l'installation de windows sur mac ne m'interessera que lorsque j'aurais un Macintel et lorsque j'aurais un disque dur externe! pas question de salir mon mac avec cette bouse de billou!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

A part ça, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé de mettre Boot Camp sur un disque dur externe? Ca fonctionne?

Merci


----------



## frolick10 (10 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste pour avoir un MSN Windows qui tourne en permanence, tu lance plutôt *Parallels*, c'est beaucoup plus pratique.



Je connais pas cette appliq, mais perso suis sous G5 et ce genre de propos "_bah y suffit de passé sous win..."_ me fou les jetons pour la developpement des appliq mac... 

Même si je sais que c'est pas fondé, d'autant plus qu'on ne saissera pas de répéter que plus de 95% (estim perso )  des maceux sont sur PPC et que ceux qui ont un intel n'installeront pas tous win sur mac. (enfin je m'avance un peu :rateau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> outchh.. ca c'est en dessous de la ceinture...  :rose:



Oui. D'ailleurs, ça me fait penser à un autre truc pour éliminer le bruit. Mais on descendrait encore un peu plus. Et c'est pas l'endroit pour ça. Donc je le garde pour moi.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas cette appliq, mais perso suis sous G5 et ce genre de propos "_bah y suffit de passé sous win..."_ me fou les jetons pour la developpement des appliq mac...
> 
> Même si je sais que c'est pas fondé, d'autant plus qu'on ne saissera pas de répéter que plus de 95% (estim perso )  des maceux sont sur PPC et que ceux qui ont un intel n'installeront pas tous win sur mac. (enfin je m'avance un peu :rateau.




Va voir là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133688

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas cette appliq



Pourtant elle a fait aussi bien parlé d'elle notamment parce qu'elle est sorti quasiment en même temps que BootCamp et qu'elle offre une solution plus flexible pour un certain nombre de gens: http://www.parallels.com/

En bref, c'est le VirtualPC des Mac Intel, les performances en plus


----------



## fpoil (10 Avril 2006)

je viens de passer à la première étape de bootcamp : je suis rentré chez moi ce midi avec un gros carton en forme de 20" 


il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver une licence d'xp 

je vais déjà tester ce soir parallells avec un win 98 se pour voir

vivement que je rentre....


----------



## yret (10 Avril 2006)

Ce sujet tournant en rond depuis de nombreuses pages, je vous propose de poursuivre vos questions ciblées ici:
Windows sur Mac

et on ferme...


----------

